# Naruto: The Keeper of Life&Death Roleplay



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 5, 2009)

Story Plot

The plot of the story is where Naruto Great Power left off at. It has been a Year from the day Yukesema Ali disappaered from the Leaf Village. Some villages say a young woman that looked like Ali was around villages at night time looking for someone or something no one knows for sure if it is her or not.

Characters

If you wish to use charaters from the manga\show you may or if you wish to use the charater you had if you where in Naruto Great Power for the story you can.

Character File.

Name:

Age:

Brithday:

Village:

Clan:

Family:

Jutsu Style:

Blood Type:

Blood Line:

Eye Color:

Height:

Weight:

Background:

Ex. Character File

Name: Yukesema Ali

Age: 17

Brithday: June 13

Village: Unknow now but was in the Leaf Village last seen.

Clan: Yukesema

Family: Only her father. All of the others of her family is dead.

Jutsu Style: Forbidden Jutsu's and Calling the Great ones.

Blood Type: AB

Blood Line: Uchiha and Unaten

Eye Color: Green and Red

Height: 5'8"

Weight: 88

Background: Yukesema Ali left the Leaf Village a year ago after she was mad at everyone that she trusted. She was seen near the Mist Village looking for one of the Great Ones. She thought everyone would have forgoten her but they did not. She now uses a Gigantic Scythe and Swords from her sword pack. Somepeople call her the Keeper of Life&Death do to the fack of everyone that came near her had to be tested on if their Life was ok to keep of get death. But when the others show her she talked to them and then disappaers to some where.

Rules.
Rule #1 No Godmodding
Rule #2 Fight Fear
Rule #3 Be Nice
Rule #4 No Arguing With the GM
Rule #5 Follow the NF Rules


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 5, 2009)

Name: Kiddaku "Kid" Hyuga

Age: 18

Birthday: Feb. 23

Village: Konoha

Clan: Hyuga

Family: Main family branch. Exiled for killing brother.

Squad: Ryan (deceased), Female ninja (deceased).

Jutsu Style: Gentle Fist, 8 trigrams 64 palms, 8 trigrams 128 palms, 8 trigrams 361 palms, 8 trigrams mountain crusher, 8 trigams palm heavanly spin, 8 trigams giant heavanly spin, 8 trigrams pyro heavanly spin, Fire/Wind Elemental Jutsu.

Blood Type: O

Blood Line: Hyuga main branch.

Eye Color: White

Height: 6"

Weight: 185

Background: Part 1- Born into and trained by main branch Hyuga, "Kid" is very tough. He has learned the fire jutsus known to the Uchiha clan, by watching them practice. He can also link his element into his Gentle Fist, burning the chakra points, cause mass pain and longer heal times in ememies, but consumes massive amounts of chakra.
Part 2- After rejoining the Leaf Village, Kids life has gone back to almost normal. He has mastered his jutsus therefore has been promoted to the rank of Jounin. He wears his green vest over a long sleeved black shirt, pants like Kakashis but black and wears his headband around his right upper arm. He the strongest Jounin in the Leaf Village that doesn't have a demon. Kid has heard repots of Ali returning neer the Leaf Village and trys to look for her.


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Character*

Name:Rin Uchiha

Age:13

Brithday:August 15

Village:Konoha

Clan:The Uchiha

Family:No one.She fends for herself.

Jutsu Style:Mangekyou Sharingan,Ameterasu(In English,Divine Ilumination Jutsu),Tsukuyomi(In English,Ilusionary Underworld Moon),Sharingan-Controlled Triple Windmill Blades

Blood Type:AB

Blood Linechiha

Eye Color:Blue

Height:5'2

Weight:110

Background:When Itachi killed everyone in the Uchiha family,he only left Sauke and Rin alive.Since then,She is a loner and everybody stays away from her,Like Gaara.Her Only friend is Gaara.They meet out every night and talk about themselves and why people have been avoiding them.She Carries a Katana everywhere she goes.Picture:​


----------



## Deathplus1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Name: Kakuzu

Age:91

Birthday: August 15th

appearence:


Village: Waterfall (defected)

Clan: None

Family: Unknown

Jutsu Style: Earth Grudge Fear 
Earth Release: Iron Skin
Fire Release: Intelligent Hard Work 
Lightning Release: False Darkness 
Wind and Fire Blast Technique 
Wind Release: Pressure Damage 
Water Clone Jutsu
Water release: water wall jutsu


Blood Type: A

Blood Line: Unknown

Eye Color: Green

Height: 185cm

Weight: 63.2 kg

Background: As an elite ninja from Takigakure, Kakuzu took on a mission to assassinate the First Hokage. This mission, however, ended in failure before the might of the First Hokage's Mokuton jutsu. Despite the insurmountable danger faced in the mission, what awaited his return to his village was the stigma and harsh punishment associated with failure of his objective. In response to this treatment, a wrong levied against a shinobi who had put life and limb on the line for his village, Kakuzu came to hold a violent hatred as he escaped from imprisonment. In his flight from the village, Kakuzu killed the village elders, took their hearts, and fled with knowledge of the village's most prized forbidden techniques. In addition, about 30 years later, he would join Madara Uchiha and form the Akatsuki.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha walks around the Leaf Village it has been almost a year from when Ali left the village. He think to him self "It was only a year from two days from now Ali has been gone from the leaf Village." He looks at the sky and sees a black bird flying to the Sand. He wonders if it is raven.-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 21, 2009)

Suddenly, a large toad leaps down next Sasuke, Jinchuu sitting on top of it in his Toad Sage Mode. He slides down from his perch on top of the frog's head and smiles at Sasuke,"Yo, long time, no see," he greets.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks up and sees Jinhuu.-"Hi Jinchuu Did you see that bird fly above here. The bird wanted to the Sand I think it was Ali's pet bird Raven."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Kid wakes up late as usual he stretches and gets out of his bed.
"What should I do today. Hmmm..." Kid can't think of anthing.
He heads off into into the forest and sits in that spot he's been sitting in scince he was a genin. He's staring across the pond when he see's something in the distance without the use of his byakugan. He actvates it and he sees Jinchuu and Sasuke.
"No way!" Hey says as he runs off to greet them.
He gets up to them and says, "I haven't seen you guys around scince Ali left, hows it going?"


----------



## EPIC (Apr 21, 2009)

Jinchuu looks up at the sky with a serious glare,"Yea, it was a pretty large bird, I feel like its Raven, but I'm not sure. The best thing to do would be to track it, but as fast as its traveling right now, that would be impossible." Then he hears footsteps and sees Kiddaku walking towards him,"You, Kid! Been awhile, I've been fine, how about you?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Kid nods and says, "I've been great."
Kid see's Sasuke looking up so he looks to. He see's the bird in the sky, he zooms in with his byakugan.
"You won't believe this you guys... That bird looks like Raven, but bigger..." Kid says almost white as a ghost.


----------



## light switch (Apr 21, 2009)

Name: Uchiha Itsuki "If it's not cool with him being a Uchiha just let me know" 

Age: 18

Brithday: 6/12

Village: Leaf 

Clan: Uchiha

Family: No one he considers family...

Jutsu Style: Hell Fire: Rasengan, Fire Release: Great Fireball jutsu, Uses wind to lessen wind resistance to increase mobility, Fire Release: Ash Pile Burning, Fire Release: Fire Dragon Flame Missle, Fire Release: Mist Covering Technique.

Blood Type: O

Blood Line: Mangekyo Sharingan 

Eye Color: Green

Height: 6'4

Weight: Slender

Background:Not much is known about him except for his age and he's an Uchiha He mastered his Sharingan only recently and was born with alot of chakra also seeks to kill another Uchiha to steal there eyes. 

"Hope it's alright if I join"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kid and looks shocked.-  "What have you been up to this days. I'm good Kid but I think that raven gone by. But I am unsure it was him or not."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

"I've done mission after mission for the Hokage. Jounin now." Kid says as he checks his byakugan, the bird flu off to far now; Kid continues, "I think it looked like Raven, I would have gotten a better view if you didn't distract me."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

OCC: Sure you can join the roleplay. But um if you mind that Ali and itachi are to be married. It a long story.

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kid.- "Well sorry Kid. I was unsure but if it had a silver mark on it's belly It is Raven." -He looks down and sighs.- "Why did this happen when Ali left us."


----------



## light switch (Apr 21, 2009)

Itsuki was up already and laying peacefully on a roof top when a shadow ran over his face, he opened hid eyes for them to be greeted by the sight of a bird "No more like a raven" he thought to him self "to big to be anything else" He sat up leaning back on his arms to get a better look at it then notices some mumbling close by. He looks down to see three people all looking up at the same bird "This can just be a coincident" He thought as he looked back up at it "Well it is a big bird it would attract more then just his attention" So he pays no mind to it and lays back down.

OOC: I don't mind


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 21, 2009)

-Raven Flys back to where Ali is staying at he lands has a letter for her.- "Master Letter has come for you." -His master takes it and reads the letter.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 21, 2009)

Itsuki hears the mumbling continue so he decides to go down and ask what was up with that bird. "Hay" Itsuki says as he raises his hand in greetings " I was just wondering what was up with that bird" He asked as he let his hand drop back down next to his side.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

"The bird? The bird was nothing, we we're... just talking about how big it is." Kid says hinding the truth very well.
The other two nod in agreement with Kid.
Kid  put his hand out as if to shake his hand and introduces himself, "I'm Kiddaku Hyuga, but just call me Kid, I've never liked my real name."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

Kimko finally stayed at the leaf village but she will never tell anyone where she came from. Kimiko was standing on the hokages statues to see if she can find a go place to go traning. She found some people talking but she just ingnores them she rather not have friends. "lets see what can i find a good place to be alone." Kimiko said to herself.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 22, 2009)

Suruno had been staring at the bird that went by."Raven's here so that must mean Ali's here.Better find the others."
Suruno walks around to find sasuke,Jinchuu and kid."Hi guys did you see that bird?I think it was raven so I'm going to look around to you guys want to come?"


----------



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

The Fire Reaper said:


> "The bird? The bird was nothing, we we're... just talking about how big it is." Kid says hinding the truth very well.
> The other two nod in agreement with Kid.
> Kid  put his hand out as if to shake his hand and introduces himself, "I'm Kiddaku Hyuga, but just call me Kid, I've never liked my real name."



Itsuki's hand greets Kids and there hands move up and down very smoothly, "Ya I noticed that it was a bit big" Itsuki said



Narurider said:


> Suruno had been staring at the bird that went by."Raven's here so that must mean Ali's here.Better find the others."
> Suruno walks around to find sasuke,Jinchuu and kid."Hi guys did you see that bird?I think it was raven so I'm going to look around to you guys want to come?"



Itsuki turned his head to show he noticed Suruno "Raven" Itsuki asked Kid while he swung his head around to face him again.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

Kid grits his teeth and thinks, _"Suruno you idiot!"_
"Well... that big, looks alot like a raven you see." Kid says through his teeth givin Suruno a look.


----------



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

"I did think that" Itsuki says while noticing the glance Kid throw at Suruno. 
"Clearly I have intruded, so it was nice to meet you Kid" Itsuki says as he turns to walk away.

OOC: I edited my characters jutsu after receiving a PM on another forum about the Uchiha's


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali reads the letter she then looks at her dad that is asleep and she yells.- "Wake up you lazy fool you have to go back to the base and tell leader we be coming back soon. If you do not wake i well hurt you and make you feel your life is not right to live." -She kicks him on the side.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

As Itsuki starts walking away from Kid he thinks to him self "Maybe I should try and find that bird, it landed somewhere in the forest around the village" Itsuki jumps onto a roof and starts to jump roof to roof in the direction the bird was heading.

OOC: Just assuming Ali is in the forest


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali in a hut near the mist village she leaves the hut and sighs.- "My dad is so useless some times why do I have him for a father." -She sees some one coming and she sends raven off.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

Itsuki stops while activating his Sharingan "that bird again" he say A chill comes up his spin as he sees someone off in the distance to fare away to see even with his Sharingan "Who could that be all the way out here" He thinks to him self He starts to walk towards said figure.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees some one spying on her and throws a Kunai.- "Who is there come out who ever you are." -She holds her Scythe that is on her back.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

Catch's the kunai between Index and Middle fingers of his right hand and holds it softly "An Akatsuke member, what are they doing here" Itsuki thinks to him self. Itsuki steps forward where Ali can see him still holding the kunai in hand and just stands there as if to taunt her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at him and walks to him.- "You an Uchiha huh why you doing here." -She thinks to her self "Why do I meet Uchiha's alot I know my dad is one but why I meet them left and right."-


----------



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

A mist has started to roll in around them. "Ya I'm an Uchiha" Itsuki says cautiously watching her. "I was looking for a bird me and this Kid guy saw" Itsuki says eyes not blinking "Didn't expect to find an Akatsuki member around here... what are you doing here" Itsuki asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at him.- "Huh you know Kid. Oh that bird you show was my pet Raven." -She walks to him and looks at him in the eyes. Her eyes are green not the green and red.- "If my eyes where green and red I would have hurt you I'm a Uchiha and Unaten."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

Kid shrugs at Itsuki leaving.
"The last this we need is other people knowing about Ali, Suruno. Kid says.

OCC: I'm asssuming I will still be playing the part of Madara/Tobi.

Madara finally gets up he has a pain in his side.
"I guess I didn't get up quick enough again." He mumbles to himself and walks out of the hut and calls Ali's name.


----------



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

"And why is that" Itsuki asks looking back into her eyes with his Sharingan.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali turns around and looks at her dad.- "I see you woken now go to the base you old fool." -She is mean to her dad now for some odd reson.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

"I noticed you didn't answer my question what are the Akatsuki doing here" Itsuki asks with no since of panic


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sighs looks at Itsuki with her green and red eyes.- "I have to find one person who is linked to the great ones and kill them."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

"You can't talk to me like that, I'm your father!" Madara yells at Ali but continues, "Finish up your little date, I expect you to be right behind me."
Madara dissappers


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks mad.- "Um can you do me a favor and tell Kid I'm near the mist village when you have time to please." -She disappaers like that.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

Itsuki turns around and walks back the way he came rubbing his head with his left hand and then realised he was still holding the kunai he looks at it Sharingan deactivated and drops it stick into the ground and he walks back to town.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kid.- "Kid if any news about Ali come and get me ok I be at the forest trainning." -He disappaers.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

Itsuki walks into town and sees Kid talking to Sasuke when he disappears. Itsuki walks up to Kid and says "Hay this random girl wanted me to tell you she was by the mist village... if your going to go find her can I come nothing really to do today" Itsuki asks


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-In the base Yukesema Ali pets Raven is there befor her dad. Pain come in the room and looks at her and ask how did the mission go and she tells him the mist link is not there and they can to the base.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

kimiko found a good place to train but she decided to sleep on the tree and so she did.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

"Ali..." Kid whispers and runs over towards the mist forgetting about Itsuki.
He skids to a halt then waves him to follow and continues.


"I have returned from the new mission." Madara says removing the mask; he continues, "Nothing new yet."
He sees Ali, "About time you got here."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Pain tells Ali to go for a walk and he well seed for her when her dad gets there. She does and walks around with raven she passes the tree Kimiko is in and she sighs. Raven looks at the sky and saies "Master do you wish the past was not like it was for you and so you could have a good live now. I hate every time you get happy you had to leave the happiness behind thanks to that dumb Master of yours. I wish you let me bit off his head or you pull out his heart and eat it like that time you did to your other master." Ali sighs and pets him-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

kimiko turned but fell off the tree and hit her head. "Ow!! my head damnit i should really stop sleeping on the tree" kimiko said and saw Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali does not look like Ali from a year ago she looks older and like her dad with her hair like it is. She looks at Kimiko. Raven looks at her too and he jumps down and turns into his human form.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

kimiko just got up and grabbed a kunia but didnt attacked. "who are you?" kimiko said trying not to pick a fight.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at her with a fake smile.- "You do noy member a girl a year ago you run into that was with a boy."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 22, 2009)

kimiko just looks at her and saw her fake smile right through. "I dont rememeber I'll i remember was being control by....a demon." kimiko said trying hard to remember a year ago but everything was blurry. "wait, are you Ali?" kimiko said trying to remember how she looked a year ago.


----------



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

The Fire Reaper said:


> "Ali..." Kid whispers and runs over towards the mist forgetting about Itsuki.
> He skids to a halt then waves him to follow and continues.
> 
> 
> ...



Itsuki watch's Kid take off then stop and signal him to follow so he does "What have I gotten my self into" he thinks to him self the air rushed past his ears as he followed Kid the air was making a faint humming sound as Itsuki moved through it, like someone was trying to talk to him.



kate uchiha said:


> kimiko just got up and grabbed a kunia but didnt attacked. "who are you?" kimiko said trying not to pick a fight.



OOC: Everybody bumping into somebody today


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 23, 2009)

Kid sees a female figure that looks alot like Madara in the distance.
"Thats got to be her!" Kid says out loud.

He jumps infront of Ali, completely speechless.
I... Haven't seen you.... In ages..." Kid mumbles though.


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

Itsuki waits some ways back in a tree watching from a distance, he's still not sure about Ali, there's something nagging at the back of his head about her it was in her eyes he could see it with his Sharingan but couldn't tell what it was. Itsuki sees Kid greet her so worming "This girl has certainly been around" he thinks to himself and then he notices another female talking to her "who are these people" he mumbled to him self.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 23, 2009)

Suruno follows Kid guessing whats happening.When Suruno sees Ali he skids to a stop."ALI!Its nice to see you again.I missed you so much!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali turns and sees everyone from the leaf village she know. She looks at Raven and disappaers back to the base.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 23, 2009)

"ALI GET BACK HERE!"
Suruno rushes off after Ali not caring that if he goes into the akatsuki base he'll probably be killed.He reaches the base rushes in and shouts,"ALI COME OUT I WANT TO SEE YOU!"


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

Itsuki grabs Suruno by the neck, pulls him out of the base and throws him to the floor then stands there and stairs at him


----------



## Narurider (Apr 23, 2009)

"You can't stop me from going after her cause I'm not going to stop!"
Suruno rushes back in yelling,"ALI ITS ME SURUNO!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali comes out with all the Akatsuki. She looks at him with her eyes full power of the green and red eyes.- "Why has the leaf ninja's come here."


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

Itsuki hits him in the back of the head with the blunt end of his Kunai "She knows who you are stupid" Itsuki says as he picks up Surunos and carries him over to Kid. "This guys some kinda stupid" Itsuki says putting Suruno down

"Why are the Akatsuki here" Itsuki asks calmly


----------



## Narurider (Apr 23, 2009)

"GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR LET ME SEE HER!"
Suruno explodes with demon chakra staring at Itsuki before rushing at him ready to barge him then run back to the base where Ali is.


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

"wonder if this guys wants to die" Itsuki asks him self


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali faster then him and pins him to  tree and looks at Suruno smileing.- "I member you Suruno but I have to be like this cause I join them."


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

Itsuki smiles and sets Ali completely on fire "Shouldn't get that close to me" Itsuki says

OOC: I'm asuming Im the one you pinned


----------



## Narurider (Apr 23, 2009)

Suruno starts to cry."You don't have to make me feel like crap just because you're with the akatsuki!You don't know how sad you're making me feel right now!You just act like I'm nothing to you!You know I love you so why,even if you're with the akatsuki,just ignore me and make me feel like you hate me!"
Suruno disappears and reappears behind Itsuki then smashes him through a row of trees.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

OCC: She pinned Suruno.

-Yukesema Ali looks at Istuki.- "You that boy from before." -She looks at him then back to Suruno.- "Suruno." -She kisses his cheek before the Akatsuki show her do it.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

Push's a tree off of him "Alright what's with you attacking me" Itsuki asks While activating his Sharingan

OOC: Now his Sharingan is active you have to give him a chance to counter and oh sorry just the look at Suruno part throw me off alittle


----------



## Narurider (Apr 23, 2009)

"I don't think I was being smart rushing into the akatsuki base am I right?"
Suruno feels a blush appearing so he covers his face.

OOC: hit away mate


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

"Now you realize your an idiot" Itsuki says walking towards him


----------



## Narurider (Apr 23, 2009)

"IDIOT!I'M NO IDIOT!"
Suruno goes to attack Itsuki.


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

Itsuki preforms the following hand seals:: Ram, Horse, Snake, Dragon, Rat, Ox, Tiger "Fire Release: Fire Dragon Flame Missle" Itsuki exhales a long stream of incredibly hot fire from his mouth towards Suruno.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 23, 2009)

"Oh no you don't Shadow clone jutsu!"
A row of shadow clones block the way to Suruno and they block the stream of fire while Suruno gets out of the way.


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

The flames rip into the shadow clone and past them almost getting Suruno "Have you cooled of yet' Itsuki asks as a branch falls of a tree from the fire making a loud cracking sound


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets mad at Itsuki. She goes bloodluss and grabs him and throws him far.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

Itsuki smash's against the ground hard and carries on for a few seconds then gets up "Alright fudge this" Itsuki preforms the following hand seals while running at Ali Snake, Rat, Snake, Tiger "Fire Release: Ash Pile Burning" Itsuki spews superheated ash from his mouth at Ali then clicks his teeth together which causes the ash to violently explode

OOC: I'm using funny language instead of swearing but he isn't actually saying it


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

-Pain stops Itsuki.- "I would not fight her when she is in this form say your sorry for hurting Suruno." -He does not want Ali to hurt any one so does not have to.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

"I'm only defending my self" Itsuki says walking away from Pain and the others


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali passes out and lands on the ground. After she does into bloodlust she passes out.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

Ali's body hits the ground casing dirt to rush into the air around her, Itsuki stops and looks at her Sharingan inactive now in reaction to the sound of her coming into contact with the ground. Then he continues to head back to the Leaf Village.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

-Pain takes Ali to the base and lay her in Itachi's bed so she can sleep.-

OCC: We need more Akatsuki member's for this story and is kinda odd only some are in the story. T.T


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

OOC: like made up members or someone acting on behalf of an Akatsuki member?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

Occ: well I want to keep the Akatsuki members the same. I know that Ali is in there but she well not be for long.


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

OOC: Alright well post a list of the Akatsuki members and say we all need to pick one or something...


----------



## EPIC (Apr 23, 2009)

Jinchuu watched the fight from afar, but did not intervene, it wasn't time yet. He, then, grabs Suruno, without him noticing, and takes him to his hideout,"Suruno, its good to see you again," he said,"I see you haven't changed much," he laughs, remembering their battles together,"Oh well, I know what you're about to say,'Ali was right there! Why did you stop me!?' Listen, Ali has made her choice, and its not time to get her back yet. She has to fulfill her destiny before we could change her mind."


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

Itsuki enters the Leaf Villages through it's main gate "I wonder if I should tell anyone about the Akatsuki " Itsuki thinks to him self. Itsuki desides to not tell anyone, and just train for the rest of the day. he heads for the training grounds of the leaf village.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 23, 2009)

Kid snaps out of a trance like state.
"Were did everyone go?" He questions looking around.
He sees Ali on the ground and runs over to her. He bends down to look at her.
_"You've changed a lot."_ Kid says noticing.
He sees Ali twitch alittle.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

OCC: Ok. Akatsuki list of members we need are Deiedara, Kisame, Sasori, Hidan, and Kanon.


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

Itsuki finally arrives at the training ground, he stands somewhere along the edge and starts to channel visible charka into his palm to form Resengan "alright now to set it on fire" Itsuki thinks to him self


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali at the base asleep.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

The Resengan sets alight "hold it... hold it" The flames become out of control and burn his hand "Shiz" He shacks his hand with pain


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes up she appaers tp Itsuki.- "You hurt let me heal it."


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

"Um... sure" Itsuki says holding his hand out to Ali silence fell all around them as Ali healed Itsuki's wounds.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali heals him.- "You need to be more carefull."


----------



## light switch (Apr 23, 2009)

"Coming from you thats  funny" Itsuki says as Ali releases his hand from hers "Besides the more I get burned the more my skin gets used to it" Itsuki said as he flexed his fingers, he looks at her "What are you doing here anyway" Itsuki asked with mild interest.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 23, 2009)

-Pain sees Madara.- "Ali is on a walk I told her to good. I can get her."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 23, 2009)

kimiko just saw the other leaf ninja and they ingnores her. She saw the fight from start to finish. "Oh wel its not my business" kimiko said jumping in the tree and spy on them instead.

OCC:can i be sasori


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 23, 2009)

(is there any way I could join? I'd like to know before I post a character bio)


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

"I just wanted to be with her longer Jinchuu seriously.Its been a long time since I last saw her.Well I better train bye."
Suruno runs off to a forest so he can train.He readys his wind rasengan then blasts a tree making it fly through the air smashing other trees in the way.
"Oh yeah!" Suruno cheers,"That was awesome!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 24, 2009)

kimiko kept spying on them but got bored so she jumped off the tree and started walking back to the leaf village. "what should i do i could go train, yeah i should go" kimiko said running into the woods and didnt notice Suruno was training too.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

OCC: Ok sure Kate. You can join.

-Yukesema Ali leaves from Itsuki and goes for a walk in the woods. She sees Kimiko and Suruno.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

Suruno falls to his knees out of breath."I think I over did it there or somethings wrong I wonder which."
Suruno notices Kimiko so gets up and runs over to her."Yo long time no see!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali spys on them for a bit then runs off crying she thinks Suruno dating Kimiko.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

Out of the corner of his eye sees Ali run off and he rushes after her.
"Damn I can't let her get away!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali trips and falls and lands on her face. She just lays there.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

Suruno gets to Ali."Ali are you all right?Why did you run off?What were you doing before you ran off?What do you think you saw?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali crying turns and looks at Suruno.- "You dating Kimiko but why."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

"What?NO!I'm not dating her its just I haven't seen her in ages so I said hi thats all.I would never date anyone other than you.I love you and only you why don't you realise that?Is that you don't feel the same way?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali does not know the meanning of love still. She looks down and crys.- "I'm so stuiped i do not know the meanning of love still.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

"Ali you'll realise what the meaning is in time I didn't know until I met you.So maybe its just that I'm not the person you love and that you haven't found them yet."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno. She gets up and walks to him and kiss his cheek.- "i never been kissed on the lips and other stuff."

OCC: Ok lol Ali you need to find a some one well show you the meanning.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

"Ali thats not what love is all about love is well you can't explain but you know what it is when you feel.All I can explain about it is that if you love someone you want to be with them for your whole life no matter what happens even if you argue you stay together that all I can explain."


----------



## light switch (Apr 24, 2009)

Itsuki watchs Ali walk off with out answering his questions, he then turns in the oppisete deriction Ali was headed and tries again "Man the people around..."Itsuki says to him self


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "I see Suruno." -She walks to a tree and sits down.- "I had that feeling once with a boy I truely liked but he tried to kill me when i was little. I know I wasyoung and he was much other then me but i did like him but i get the same feeling when i'm with you Suruno but i try to not show it and let the feeling hide."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

"He tried to kill you wow!I don't beilive it but you say you feel the same with me as you did with him why would you hide that feeling when I didn't hide the way I love you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali crying she lays her head on her knees and feels so hopeless.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

"Ali are you alright?Don't cry I hate it when you cry it makes me sad so please stop crying."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at him crying but blushing.-


----------



## light switch (Apr 24, 2009)

"You two need to get a room" Itsuki says just appearing behind Suruno


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

"Oh you're blushing!You going to stop crying if you do I'll give you a hug.You know you want a hug.WAIT WHAT WAS THAT!?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali stops crying and sees itsuki and giggles.- "Itsuki you okhow is your hand i was just seeing if you where ok when i when to you."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

"How Ali what you talking about are you two doing something behind my back?If so what?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali points to Itsuki's hand that was burn.- "He hurt his handed and i healed it. That is all. and Suruno I am yours and the other's but I still have to pick one guy but I do not want to pick."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 24, 2009)

"Ali if you don't want to pick then don't pick I love you so I don't mind as long as I'm with you ok?


----------



## EPIC (Apr 24, 2009)

OOC: Umm... I thought the whole point of the RP was to look for Ali? I didn't expect for our characters to find her so quickly...


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 24, 2009)

OCC: I know but Ali disappaers again then everyone meets her.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 24, 2009)

OCC: Due to a great amout of confusion, I will be reseting my character back into the leaf. 

Kid is walking around the Leaf thinking about the days Ali was around.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Raven flys to Kid and land on his head and plays with his hair. He is trying to get Kid to come with him.-


----------



## Cursed Ninja (Apr 25, 2009)

-Sasuke walking in the forest. He sees Ali and Suruno. He thinks why is Ali where. wait she is the emeny but why did she join them. I thought she would join some one eash but not the Akatsuki.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 25, 2009)

Suruno notices Sasuke but ignores him for a few seconds before saying,"Hi Sasuke what you doing here?"


----------



## Cursed Ninja (Apr 25, 2009)

-Sasuke walks to Suruno. Ali disappaed.- "I come to see if it was true Ali did leave. I see she is with the Akatsuk. I thought she would have joined Orochimaru she said she was going to. I was going to stop her."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Kid shakes Raven off his head.
"You know your not as light as you used to be." Kid says as Raven flies off, Kid follows.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Raven lands on a rock he looks at where Ali is at.- "I think Master is sad."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Kid looks confused. Then he realizes shes on the other side of the rock. He runs over and see's her.
"My, my you've changed. How've you been?" Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali yells.- "Aww." -grabes her coat.- "You could have not followed raven." -Was geting ready to take a bath in the hotsrings.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Kid turns around, laughs and says, "I'm sorry, I didn't think you'd be half naked."
Kid walks back around the rock, sits and puts his back up agaist the rock.
"You didn't answer my question by the way. How've you been?" Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali she blushing.- "I've been good."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

"Good, good. You know alot of things have changed in this year you've been gone. Not just like the Village or anything, but everyone has changed in a way." Kid says as he stretches out, "And like I've said, it's been a little bit over a year scince you left, so that means your comming back right?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Raven took off with Ali's clothes. Yukesema Ali gets madshe puts on the cloat and zips it up.- "I know thinks have changed but right now I'm going to kill Raven hje been doing this alot. i think he aa nevere mind." -Raven is being bad.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

"I'll knock him outta the sky." Kid says.
Kid swipes his arm in the air and a ripple of compressed air hits Raven(not hurting him), he lands and Kid grabs Alis' clothes. He throws them over the rock.
"Got them!" Kid anounces.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blushing she is by Kid.- "Thanks but you could have hand me them." -Raven looks at kid and master and sais "Kiss already i know you both like eash other." Ali throws Raven far.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Kid laughs and says, "I didn't notice you were stancing there. I'll get them again."
Kid jumps back a little bit the air gets distorted arounf Kid hand, "Mountain Crusher! Kid yells and swipes his arm again and hits the rock it shartters into little peices.
He runs over were the clothes are gets them and hands them to Ali.
"I didn't feel like going around." He says.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 25, 2009)

"Alis done alot of things I think no one would have expected sasuke but still we couldn't stop her no matter what its best that way anyway let people create their on path."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha walkd off.- "I know but still ok bye I was just to see you and Ali."

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kid.- "Thanks Kid um Kid would you mind....never mind."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 25, 2009)

"Well I better find the rest of the gang speaking of which wheres Kid I've not seen him in a while."
Suruno wanders off to look for the others.After a few minutes of looking around he gives up.
"Where is everyone?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha stops.- "I think he is with Ali near a hotspring." -he leaves again.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 25, 2009)

"They're near a hotspring I don't like the sound of that."
Suruno runs off to where Ali and Kid are."Whats going on with you two lovebirds?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees Suruno.- "Suruno." She thinks "Can I take a bath alone."-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 25, 2009)

"Answer my question whats going on with you two lovebirds?Oh if you don't answer then I'll force it out of you two the hard way."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali loks at Suruno and is holding her clothes she in her cloat thought.- "Kid just got my clothes from raven he took off with them when i was about to get into the hotsrpings be for Kid came."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 25, 2009)

"Yeah I really think thats all that happened here you two were probably having a kissing session before I came along."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno.- "No we where not now both of you go be for i throw you far."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 25, 2009)

"You'll throw me huh?I'd love to see that so how about you come and try it then fail miserable."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sigh.- "i need to bath so leave please both of you."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 25, 2009)

"Ok then pushy."
Suruno starts to walk off.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali stops Suruno.- "What you saying you wanted to spy on me but why."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 25, 2009)

"I'm not spying on you why would you think that Ali?"
Suruno has a puzzled look on his face.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali walks off mad.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 25, 2009)

"Ali!Ali wait what did I say wrong?"
Suruno walks after Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali in her hut changing into her cloths.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

"Dude, just so you know, I wasn't doing anything with Ali. Raven brought me here." Kid says to Suruno.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali walks into the base and sees her dad asleep on the sofa. She kicks the sofa over ahd makes him fall back.- "What up you lays old fool." -Pain comes in and looks at Ali.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

kimiko was left alone again before she said hi. "Great now im alone." kimiko said looking sad and sitting under a tree not even training.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Raven appaers to Kimiko and looks at her.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"Oh hi raven" kimiko said with a fake smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Raven is hungy.- "Do you have any food I want a fuirt that comes from the sand village Master well not get me any."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"oh wel i still have my favorite fruite with me" kimiko said getting it out and giving it to raven. "So wheres Ali?" kimiko said.

***At the akatsuki base***

"i still need to find that girl!" Sasori said walking back and forth.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Raven looks at Kimiko.- "She at the Akatsuki base might be beating the crap out of her dad." -He is is hungery.-


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 25, 2009)

(since I never got a reply, would it be okay if i jumped in? )


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

OCC: I did reply I saied you can but you need to do your info.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 25, 2009)

(oh did you, my mistake  I'll post it now)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"oh then its better if i stay out of it" kimiko said getting more fruit from her bag for she can eat one.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Character File_ 




Name: Ritsuka Kukan

Age: 17

Brithday: June 6th 

Village: None

Clan: Ritsuka

Family: direct family members dead, relatives scattered among various villages or traveling

Jutsu Style: Prefers hand to hand combat

Blood Line: none

Eye Color: Gold-brown

Height: 170 cm

Weight: 130lbs

Background: Born to a nomad family, Kukan grew up in an enviornment that took in cultures from  various different villages. At the age of eight, his mother died after giving birth to Kukan's younger sister, who was stillborn. Grief struck his father over the death of his wife and unborn child, slowly killing him. He died when Kukan was twelve. Kukan continued to travel with his nomad family until he was fifteen, then which he left the travelers in search of a greater fortune. He has been traveling alone ever since.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Raven looks at her.- "What you scared of some one. Is it some one from the sand." -He thinks "Man what can i do i know it is ood not I kinda like Kimiko she is cut but look at me I'm a bird. She well not like me." Raven has a cursh on Kimiko.-

OCC: Kate is it ok if Raven has a crush on Kimiko. If not i can re do my post.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Madara stands up and asks rubbing his head, "What the hell has gotten into you girl."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

OCC: no its okay

"What did you say raven?" kimiko said just thinking about one of the akatsuki are still trying to find her. "Sorry raven i better go i need time to think" kimiko said running far into the woods.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at her dad.- "What is up with you and being lazy you are so lazy I can beat you when i'm asleep." -She looks and sees Sasori.- "Todi who is he." -She can not call her dad dad around the others but Pain.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

"It's just Sasori, he's a puppet master. I can be lazy if I want." Madara says and stretches.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Raven sigh. He falls asleep in the tree.-

OCC: Ok you can join the roleplay now.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"Man where could that damn girl be!" sasori said punching the wall.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 25, 2009)

Sitting among the trees overlooking the river, Kukan smiles. If he concentrates, he can sense others nearby, but obscured, as if they are inside a closed area. "No matter, they don't know I'm here, so I'm free to stay in this spot as long as I want to" he says aloud to himself


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali trows him into the wall by Sasori.- "You can not be lazy on my watch so get up."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Madara stands up ans sighs, "Fine, what ever."
Deidara walks in and says, Sasori my man, you've got to calm down, she'll be here soon enough."


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 25, 2009)

Kukan is quiet as he senses more noticeable chakra amounts "The people inside that hideout must be very strong" he reasons


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali laughs at her dad.- "Dad you are hopeless you can't even hurt me." -She saied it loud.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

Everyone in the room stares at Ali then at Madara.
_"This isant good..."_ Madara thinks to himself.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"Deidara i need to find her she is the one with the demon, i saw her in the land of sand and she just disappeared." sasori said with his angry temper of his.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at everyone.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

"Jeez Sasori..." Diedara dissapers after Sasori.
"Maybe... Maybe they didn't hear you???" Madara questions.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"wel i heard it, hey Ali do you know a girl that haves a demon?" sasori said with a wicked smile. 

***meanwhile***

"Where should i go  first?" kimiko said with a smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali grabs her dad and throws him out side. Pain comes in and looks at Ali.-


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 25, 2009)

(So ali Yumesema is an Uchiha? )

Kukan approaches the hideout cautiously, his curiosity as a former nomad taking the best of him. He hears voices inside, but stops just outside the entrance


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"hey Ali you havent answer my question!" sasori yelled.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

OCC: She is a half Uchiha her mom was an Unaten.

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.- "I would die befor telling where any demons are at." -She is ticked and shows a demon like side of her.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"Jeez...sorry i asked, i'll find her myself" Sasori said with is angry temper again and vanished. "Ill go eat first!" kimiko said running towards a ramen shop. "where will she go first?" Sasori said walking around. "i'll have 2 bowls of ramen please." kimiko said with a smile. "right away ma'am." the shopkeeper said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali passes out.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

after she finished she was heading to the woods and saw i boy thats where the akastuki clothes. "i think thats the boy that was after me?" kimiko thought to herself. "there you are little girl" he said grabbing her wrist. "hey let me go you creep!" kimiko said trying to get free. Then he knocked her out cold and vanished back to the akatsuki base.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Raven appaers behind Sasori and grabs him and punches him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"hey stop it you stud bird" sasori said trying to hit the bird but couldnt. Kimiko was still out cold. "you want to fight then lets fight" sasori said summoning a puppte and grabbed raven. "that will hold you for a while." he said. Then kimiko woke up. "where am i?" kimiko said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Ravewn in his human form gets free and looks at Sasori.- "Thats it your dead."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"you wish bye" sasori vanished and went somewhere far. "what happened and what am i doing here?" kimiko said looking around.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes she leaves the base and goes for a walk. She is sad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

kimiko saw ali leave the base and so she follows her. "Hey Ali whats wrong?" kimiko said trying to catch up to her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali she looks at kimiko.- "I'm kinda sad. I feel odd."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"why you always feel happy" kimiko said with a smile to cheer her up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees Sasori walk by. She looks at kimiko.- "Where is Raven is he ok."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"yes he is i think he is at the akastuki base why?" kimiko said looking where ali saw. "Oh no not him..." kimiko said but got interrupted by sasori. "you think you were going to runaway again?" he said with a kunia close to her neck.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at him.- "If you hurt my friend i well not forgive you Sasori so do not hurt her. please i do any think if you do not hurt her."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 25, 2009)

"i dont need you i have the demon girl" sasori said with a smile and almost try to kiss kimiko but she slapped him. "dont even dare kiss me!!" kimiko said trying to struggle but the kunia gets closer towards her neck. "if you do that again ill kill you here and now" he said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali runs off crying she feel sad again. She can not even save her friend.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"Ali!!" kimiko yelled but it was to late. "Your coming with me" sasori said walking back to the akastuki base. "No i wont!" kimiko's chakra began to raise off the chart because of the demon in her. "what is this?" he said when he let her go. "fire ball jutsu!!" kimiko said and blow fire at him but he vanished. Then kimiko began to find Ali still in her demon chakra around her. "Ali where are you?" kimiko said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees Kimiko and goes to her.- "Kimiko you ok. Um Kimiko I feel odd around Sasori what is it."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"i think thats love ali why you never felt odd before?" kimko said confused. "when i was a little girl i fell in love with someone at my village he liked me too but when he got me mad i....i killed him by accedent" kimiko said crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali feels sad.- "So this is love but what about the others I never had this feeling for them befor." -She looks at the sky.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"maybe is because you dont feel the same way like suruno loves you" kimiko said sitting under the tree still crying. "Ali looks so cute when she was crying" sasori thinks to himself. "What am i saying, but she does look cute." sasori said sitting under a tree far away from Ali and kimiko.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kimiko.- "Kimiko it is ok. Kimiko do you want to be in with some one again." -She show Sasori then looks at Kimiko.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 26, 2009)

OCC: Your play Sasori all wrong. He's always grumpy, really annoying about make people wait or waiting for people. And he would NEVER try to kiss any one. You realize Sasori is just a giant puppet right.

Madara just kindda standing there not knowing quite what to think.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

OCC:but i need sasori to be emotional thats all....fine ill change his mood

"yeah but who would ever like me?" kimiko said looking at the sky and sees something. "i wish Ali would like me" sasori said to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sighs.- "I am not sure huh. Wait Kimiko would you like to be with Sasuke he is a good guy and you can live with him and if i come back i be there."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"i dont know?" kimiko said looking at Ali. "im going to train now" sasori said to himself heading to a rocky area.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kimiko.- "I'm going for a walk." -She leaves.-

OCC: Fire I like Sasori with some feelings please do not get mad.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"o...okay im just going.....to stay here and be sad." kimiko said with a fake smile. "okay i still need to control my pupptes but still no good." he said already destroyed a gaint rock into pecies.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees Sasori trainning she watches and hides.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

Sasori dosent notice that he is being watched. "okay summoning jutsu 1000 pupptes!!" he said lots of pupptes appeared and start to attack the person that was watching him but stopped in time. "A...Ali what are you doing here?" he said blushing. "i hate my life" kimiko said getting up and start walking towards the leaf village.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blushing and looks away.- "I'm ok I was just walking around. I'm Sorry." -She thinks "What would I do sould i tell him I like him but I'm scared."- 

***Meanwhile***

-Sasuke Uchiha sees Kimiko.- "You ok kimiko wait where is Ali. Did you see her."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"yeah she went to go walking around the woods" kimiko said almost about to continue walking. "its okay i was going to rest so uumm....are you going to go walking again?" he said turning red.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at kimiko.- "You look sad Kimiko if you need any one to talk to about some thing you can talk to me." 

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.- "no i can stay here and watch you train I am bored."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"wel i just want a boyfriend but...."kimiko paused and continued, "no one will ever love me." kimiko said trying not to cry.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at her and walks to her. He hugs her.- "It is ok you well find some one thet loves you. I'm the same I do not have a girlfriend to be with i wish I did have one."


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 26, 2009)

(OOC: 


Sorry I had to post that 


where is the plot of the story right now? So I can join in )


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

after kimiko was done hugging him she kissed him on the lips and stopped. "im sorry sasuke i got carried away i....i better go" kimiko said left in a hurry.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha stops Kimiko and kisses her back.- "Kimiko I do not mide the kiss I kinda liked it." -He is blushing.-

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori. She walk to him.- "Do you want me to leave I can so you can train."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

OCC: You can join but you need to post where ever you want your character to be but it is kinda slow right now.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"no it fine stay as long as you want." he said still blushing. "well i....uuumm..." kimiko said got so red as a cherry that she fainted.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali feel sleepie. She lays down.- "I'm kinda sleepie I stay here and sleep. You can train Sasori." -She falls asleep.-

***Meanwhile***

-Sasuke Uchiha holds Kimiko and takes her to his house so she can wake uo with out geting hurt.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"okay then have a nice nap Ali" he said with a smile. 


"huh....where am i and what am i doing here?" kimiko said looking around the house.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sleep. She talking in her sleep "Sasori I like you."-

***Meanwhile***

-Sasuke Uchiha asleep in a chair near his bed where Kimiko is lay on.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"i...i like you too Ali" he said in a whisper and continued traning.

kimiko got up from his bed and try to tiptoe to make her escaped but triped and hit her forehead. "OW!!" kimiko yelled and woke sasuke up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha walks to Kimiko.- "What is the matter you ok." -He looks down.-

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali wakes she looks at Sasori.- "aaa Sasori what did you say."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 26, 2009)

"im fine i just hit my forhead thats all." kimiko said blushing.


"i...i said i saw a bird." he said looking away.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 26, 2009)

Suruno had been spying on Ali and heard her say she liked Sasori in her sleep then heard sasori say he liked her two and then he drops in."Hello  Ali,Sasori whats going on and no lies I heard everything.Wait then why am I asking?Who cares anyway so Ali you like Sasori and Sasori you like Ali well I understand sasoris part of liking you but still I thought of all people I could trust that Ali I could trust the most but she has proved that she is the most un trustworthy person in the world."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 26, 2009)

Kid is back in the Leaf walking around wanting to do something.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali disappaers again but this time she is doing her mission with out her dad. He is lazy and Ali wants to get all of them. She feels sad what Suruno heard what she saied. She near the sound village geting the great one from there.-

****Meanwhile***

-Sasuke uchiha kisses Kimiko's forhead. He says "Is it better now."-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

"oh great suruno you just have to ruin everything you know that!" sasori said all angry at him.


kimiko blushed again. "ye....yes it is" kimiko said looking away still blushing.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

"Ruin everything well I guess you don't want to hear that I give up on Ali and tha shes all your's."


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 27, 2009)

Kukan is now outside the leaf village, having traveled away from the Akatsuki hideout. He is tired and enters the village in search of somewhere to eat.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

"wh...what?" sasori said in shocked about what suruno said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-In the Sound Great One's Temple Ali is fighting it and gets pinned by it and She yells for help. The great one is a big snake.-

***Meanwhile***

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles.- "I hope it be ok."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

"I said I gave up on Ali and that shes all your's."
Suruno walks off to the leaf then he comes to a decision of what he will do now.He takes off his headband and lets it fall down to the ground before walking out of the leaf.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Raven sees Suruno.- "What happen with you and master you look mad. Do you want master to be taken by some one who is older then her."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

"Raven I don't want to lose her but I'm too late she likes him more than me and nothing can stop that so just leave me alone or I'll have to kill you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Raven turns human form and looks at him.- "You have to fight for master's love but If you do not want her then find let her be taken and have his son but oh well fine see you." -He leaves.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

Suruno appears in front of raven."You shut up!You don't know anything especially love so just stop acting like an expert cause you're not you're just a frecking bird!An annoying one at that!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Raven looks at him.- "You think I do not know thinks about human's feelings I wish Master did her job and lost her human soul. Or her father left her alone with out a soul. Master was born souless."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

"If Ali was born soulless how did she get the soul she has now?"
Suruno is really confused and shows it.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Raven looks at Suruno.- "Think about it if the demon was not in her she be dead."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

"Same with me and naruto.So if it wasn't for her demon she would be dead?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Raven looks at him.- "Yes but she is differ from you and naruto. I know what is to come of her." -He looks down.- "But I think master could be better off with some one that is older but i think Master well not be ready to have a child."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

"Oh I see you enjoy the fact that she doesn't love me the way I love her.You want her to hate me don't you?You want her to kill me don't you?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Raven looks mad.- "She loves you but you do not want to help her with love and finding it out. Master is shy but I think she be taken from you soon."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

"Raven I do want to help her but the problem is I can't have her she decided she liked Sasori more so they're is nothing I can do.So just leave me alone I'm going back you're annoying talk as lead me back to the leaf the one place I'm partly safe from you."
Suruno runs back to the leaf and picks up his headband then puts it on.He decides to get a mission to pass the time.When he walks out of the hokages office after being told his mission his mouth is wide open and he's in shock."Oh my g...I can't do that mission I just can't what do I do?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Raven looks at him.- "Fine leave." -Raven turns back into a bird-

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali figjhting the snake and beats it and get's his power.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

"Should I kill her like I was told or should I disobey orders?" Suruno asks himself his mission was something he just wouldn't be able to bring his heart to do even after she had fallen for a guy and liked him more he couldn't do it to her,"I won't do it!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali weak she is near death because she use half of her power she gets to her hut near the miss and lays down. She crying she is hurt. She wishes to dead because of what she done.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

Suruno walks around thinking,"I'm stupid I just keep on getting annoyed with Ali just because she likes someone else but I should just be happy for her like someone who loved her should"
Suruno walks all over looking around."Wheres that damn bird when you need him?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Raven in the hut in his human form he looks at Ali. He removes her demon from her and Alinegarensol looks at him madly. Raven disappaers.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

"RAVEN!RAVEN WHERE ARE YOU YOU STUPID BIRD!?RAVEN IF YOU DON'T COME TO ME I'LL JUST TRACK YOU DOWN!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Alinegarensol carrying Ali's dead body. He walked past Suruno and stops.- "Suruno you. What you want if you want master dead you got your wish with out the seal she is dead. I well bit off your head for this." -He looks mad and starts to turn into his demon form. His heart is full with hate.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 27, 2009)

"WHAT!?Why?Who?When?WHO DID THIS I'M GOING TO KILL THEM!?"
Suruno's demon chakra starts to consume him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Alinegarensol in his demon form. He is a big wolf made of flames. he sees Ali's body starts to move little.- "Master you going to bloodlust please do not."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 27, 2009)

OCC: Scine Diedara and Sasori are alive I'm assuming Tsunade is Hokage.

Kid got word that Lady Tsunade wanted to see him, he walks into her office.
"It's been about a year that the Ali girl has left the village. You are to find her and ask her if she's comming back." Tsunade says.
"Yes ma'am!" Kid says and is about to leave.
Tsunade stops him and says, "If she refuses, she will stay with the Ataksuki and therefor be a threat to our village. You will have to kill her if she refuses, this is usually a ANBU ranked mission, play it safe."
Kid nods, he has nothing to say.

Outside the Hokage building Kid thinks, _"Kill her... I couldn't possably do that, she's my friend..."_
He heads to exit the village.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Alinegarensol sees Kid and turns back into his human form.- "Kid What you doing here I hard you left." -He looks at Ali's body.- "Help me Kid can we take her to her dad and get the seal fixed."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 27, 2009)

Kid has a depressed/serious look on his face, and shakes his head.
"You are like her right? You make up her thoughts?" Kid asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Alinegarensol blinks he walks to Kid.- "you saying I'm hot like my master." -He is still Yaoi. He blushing and smiles.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 27, 2009)

Kid is silent.
He says, "No, thats gross. Just answer my question."
He keeps his facial expression and doesn't move.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks oddly.- "What you want me to say can you please help me find her father to get me back in her or she stay dead then go bloodlust and kill to some one kills her."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 27, 2009)

"Will Ali leave the Akatsuki and come back to the Leaf." Kid asks.

Madara feels weird.
"Something doesn't feel right." He runs off in the direction.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-AliNegarensol looks at Ali.- "She would when all the great ones are with  her. She has only fiver more to go then she be back."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 27, 2009)

"And I need to know how long that will take." Kid sounds annoyed now.

Madara shows up.
"Whats going on?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks at the sky.- "She has three weeks to get them then it be a year to come back but her dad is lazy so he well not help her so it be longer. So tell the head of the village what is doing on. Will you i hope master goes back." -Sees Madara and looks mad.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 27, 2009)

Kid sees Madara, he hasn't changed a bit. Kid turns and runs back to the leaf.
Madara smirks as he sees Alinegarensol.

"Lady Tsunade, Ali might be another year. I didn't kill her. Mission failed." Kid says.
"I made you a Jounin for a reason, Kid. The fact that you exicuted missions 100%. You may leave." Tsunade responds.
Kid leaves with his head down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks at Madara.- "Can you fix Ali's seal now or I will bite you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

sasori just walked around the woods thinking what suruno said to him.

kimiko got up and looked at sasuke. "uumm...sasuke want to go eat?" kimiko said blushing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha nods yes.-

***Meanwhile***

-Alinegarensol sees Sasori carrys Ali to him.- "Do you know how to do olden seals Ali's seal need fixed thanks to raven."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

"okay lets go!" kimiko said heading out the door first.

"uumm...sure but it might take some time fixing it." sasori said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha follows.-

***Meanwhile***

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori.- "ok for helping Ali do you want her to repay you with something."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

"no i dont want her to repay me" sasori said with a smile.

kimiko made it first at the ramen shop. "whats wrong sasuke you havent said anything" kimiko said with a sad voice. "is it because of me" kimiko said not looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at her.- "No it is not you it is that I never had a girlfriend befor and never been on a date." -He is blushing.-

***Meanwhile***

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori.- "Let her repay you I know you have a puppet body and you can still die in there do you not know that. She can turn you human and where you can not die. Unless the seal breaks on you both."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

"okay i guess so" sasori said smiling.

"oh wel uumm...i could tel you about my childhood but you maybe dont want to hear it." kimiko said looking sad. "anything for you two lovebirds." the shopkeeper said with a smile. "ill have four bowls please" kimiko said with a smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Alinegarensol gives Ali to Sasori and he disappaers into Ali. She can not wake to the seal is fixed.-

***Meanwhile***

-Sasuke Uchiha does not get any thing.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

Sasori foces on what he needs to do to save Ali.

***Meanwhile***

kimiko finished all her bowls and looked at sasuke she stood up and payed her ramen then walked away without saying anything to sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 27, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha runs to her and looks at her.- "Sorry I was not a good at this stuff i was never on a date befor. How can i make it up to you Kimiko I well take you to the inn/bath house Ali used to work at."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali wakes and looks at Sasori.- "Thanks for saveing me Sasori."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 27, 2009)

"n...no problem" sasori said blushing.

***MeanWhile***

"no it not that sasuke maybe i should leave you alone and let you think about it or would you just want to talk about it with me?" kimiko said her voice sad.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 28, 2009)

Surunos standing beside sasori and Ali."Just frecking kiss already!"
Surunos face is angry then it changes to happy."Ali don't scare everyone like that again."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 28, 2009)

sasori saw suruno and then looked at Ali he began to turn red.

***MeanWhile***

kimiko was still waiting for sasukes reply. She was turning red by the second.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "Sorry i did not eat kimiko. i made you feel mad I'm sorry if you do not like me it is ok I go. I do like you Kimiko but un sure if you like me the same. I go if you want me to." -He turns.-

***Meenwhile***

-Yukesema Ali sees Suruno then looks at Sasori. She is unsure of her feels and looks down.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 28, 2009)

"Ali are you okay there?Is something wrong?Ali you're starting to scare me here so please talk."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali starts to cry. She feels bad again.- "Suruno I'm sorry I hurt you. I am but I be ok we can be friends if you want." -She looks at Sasori.- "But my heart was taken."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 28, 2009)

Suruno laughs."Is that what you're worryed about?I realised that you obviously feel happy with him and if you're happy I'm happy too so don't worry."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at him.- "But what well you do."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 28, 2009)

"Huh what you mean?I'm not going to treat you any different than before except maybe with some limits so don't worry."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blinks.- "Oh ok." -She is little scared.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 28, 2009)

"Well I should go bye."
Suruno runs off to the leaf falls to the ground and falls asleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori then sees Suruno go. She wants to stop him but she is in Sasori's arms.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 28, 2009)

Suruno wakes up because something was rubbing him in the side.He turns to see its a dog."What the hell?Where did you come from?"
He walks around the leaf bored with the dog following him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets freed she appaers to Suruno.- "Why leave me like that i was trappen in his arms and you left me like that."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 28, 2009)

"I left cause I thought you liked him.Oh can you help me this dog is following me please get it away."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at the dog and picks it up.- "it looks like it does not have a home can i keep it please Suruno."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 28, 2009)

"Yeah you can keep it I don't want it.Hey wheres the Sasuke and kid and the others?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali pets the puppy.- "Sasuke with Kimiko i think kid i do not know. Ohh Suruno can you keep the puppy to i get back to the leaf village."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

Kid comes out of nowere and pins Ali to the ground from behind. Suruno Looks as if he's about to jump in.
"Orders from the Hokage, step down." He says to Suruno and turns his attention to Ali and says, "Your staying in the Leaf Ali, if you don't you'll be leaving in a bodybag."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali turns still holding the puppy looks at Kid.- "I be back in the leaf but i have to stay in the Akatsuki to I get all the great ones." -The puppy licks Kid's cheek.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

Kid lets go of Ali and gets up.
"If we didn't go through what we did, I would have killed you sooner. You better get out of here before an ANBU see's you, they won't hesitate like me." Kid says with his back to Ali, he looks depressed.
The dog nudges his leg, Kid looks at then just walks away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kid.- "Kid i well leave the Fire great on alone i be at the mist greating that one then i be at the sand after that i'm be back." -She leaves with a puppy.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

_"I can't tell anybody about that encounter or the Hokage will have my head."_ Kid thinks to himself as he rounds a corner.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks for Sasori and thinks "He might be at the base i go back there." She does and sees her dad.- "Ahhh Hi Dad."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

Madara nods at Ali to aknoledge her greeting and says, "How are you?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali walks to her dad.- "I'm good. Ahh dad have you seen aaa never mind." -She thinks "Should I tell dad I like Sasori or not. Dad might say you know he is older then you and is not right for you."-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 28, 2009)

kimiko stopped sasuke and kissed him on the lips again. "i do love u the same u love me" kimiko said blushing.

***MeanWhile***

sasori went back towards his traning area and just looked at the sky.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha blushing and kisses Kimiko back.-

***Meanwhile*** 

-Yukesema Ali waits for Sasori to come back. Pain comes out side and looks at her. He tells her she has to share a room with Sasori to they find out where eash she can sleep.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 28, 2009)

kimiko grabbed his hand and starts running. "Lets go somewhere fun okay sasuke" she said still blushing.

***MeanWhile***

sasori went back to the akatsuki base, saw Ali waiting for him and he starts to blush. "uuhh...hi Ali" he said looking away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha follows Kimiko.-

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori and blushing.- "The Leader wants me to aa share a room with you." -She thinks "When i get my hand on you godfather your dead."-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 28, 2009)

"here is my favorite place the leaf village festival!" kimiko said with a smile.

***MeanWhile***

"oh okay" sasori said blushing more. _"Wow i get to sleep with Ali!"_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali walks to Sasori shows hiom the puppy.-

***Meanwhile***

-Sasuke Uchiha.- "Wow this is cool Kimiko."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 28, 2009)

"awww. thats a cute puppy where did you get it?" he said with a smile.

***Meanwhile***

"Yeah i know come on lets go play a game!" kimiko said leaving sasuke behind.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at him.- "I found him near the Leaf."

***Meanwhile***

-Sasuke Uchiha follows Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 28, 2009)

"oh wel what are u going to name it?" he said looking at the puppy.

***Meanwhile***

"sasuke stop begin quite or we're leaving" kimiko said looking grumpy. _"i never felt this happy before"_ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at the puppy.- "I do not know. He kinda looks like Ray a wolf my dad had. That is it I name him Ray."

***Meanwhile***

-Sasuke Uchiha looks like a cat.- "Sorry kimiko I'm always not that talkitave. I'm a bad at being a boyfriend."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 28, 2009)

"oh okay Ray sounds nice" he said laughing.

***Meanwhile***

"its okay just act normal like im your friend" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali yawns.- "I'm sleepie."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha walks with her.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 28, 2009)

"you can go ahead and sleep if you want?" he said.

***Meanwhile***

"did...did i said something wrong?" kimiko said looking at him all worried.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "where is your room at."

***Meanwhile***

-Sasuke Uchiha looks sad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 28, 2009)

"wel i dont have a room, ill just go sleep outside." he said heading outside.

***Meanwhile***

"fine we're living sasuke and im sorry but i need to be alone" kimiko said running into the woods without looking back. "why does this haves to happen to me" kimiko thinks to herself while shes crying.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 29, 2009)

Suruno goes into the woods to train.He starts to create a rasengan then slams it at a tree making the tree fly forward nearly hitting someone."Oh crap!" Suruno shouts running to the person,"Are you alright I didn't mean for that to happen?"
"You tryed to kill me!"
"No I didn't."
"I leaveing you're going to be in big trouble when you get to the leaf!"
The person walks off.
Suruno lays by a tree and falls asleep.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 29, 2009)

kimiko went far into the woods, she triped over surunos legs, and broke her left arm. "OW!!! damnit!" kimiko said and looked at suruno who was sleeping and didnt woke up from her screaming still crying not even getting up. "should i tell suruno about my problem, no it would be better if i keep it to myself" kimiko thinks to herself getting up and starts walking far from suruno before he wakes up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down. He tried to stop Kimiko but she left from him. He beats him self up and starts to cry and looks down. He hates his self now and walks to his house and locks him self in his room crying.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 29, 2009)

Suruno wakes up and feels a pain in his legs."What did someone trip over me or hit me while I was asleep?"
Suruno gets bored and walks to the leaf looking around I'm bored now who else could be as bored as me?Maybe emo boy sasuke no wait that wouldn't work.Kid?No he never bored.IS ANYONE BORED IN THIS VILLAGE!?"
"Hey cous."
Suruno falls to the ground shocked he turns to see Naruto."NARUTO!"
"Nice to see ya again Suruno do you know where sasuke is?"
"Probably at his house slitting his wrists."
"Now thats not nice."
"Well its probably true!"
"Lets go check."
"Ok."
They walk off to sasukes house."HEY EMO BOY WHATS UP!?" Suruno shouts.
"That again isn't nice."
"Where is he anyway?"
"Maybe he isn't here."
"I'll go check."
Suruno walks off around the house until he finds locked door."Naruto I think I found him!"
Naruto runs after Suruno and trys the door."Its locked."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha opens his door and sees Naruto and Suruno.- "What do you two want."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 29, 2009)

"What the hell did you lock yourself in your room for?"
"Suruno don't be so rude something bad has happened to him which he doesn't want to think about."
"When did you become an expert?"
"Since I started dat-.No I'm not saying in it."
"What?"
"I'm not saying."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Naruto.- "Say what you where doing to say."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 29, 2009)

"Fine.I'm an expert since I started dating hinata."
"Was that so hard?"
"No not really.Wait you're not teasing me why?"
"Hinatas a nice girl why would I tease you about that?"
"I don't know."
"Well there you go."
"Damn you being so sensible all of a sudden!"
"Whatever."
"THATS IT!"
Naruto jumps on Suruno and strangles him.Suruno starts to strangle back after a while they stop strangling and start laughing.After two minutes there laughing while rolling on the floor.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "How can I tell a girl I truely love her with out acting so sad and down." -Out of the clear blue he saied that.-


----------



## Narurider (Apr 29, 2009)

"You like Kimiko don't you?"
"Whos Kimiko Suruno?"
"A girl we know."
"Oh right so you think sasuke like her?Well do you?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks happy abit and blushes a little.- "Yes I do like her but there is another problem I well still want Ali with me. i want her from Itachi."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 29, 2009)

"Sasuke mate you have to decide who you want more out of the two thats your decision and your's alone."
"Oh suruno is becoming a teacher of love."
Naruto laughs.
"Shut up!"
"You're so easy to annoy its so funny."
"I hate you sometimes."
"I know."
Naruto smiles.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Suruno.- "I want Kimiko. Um Suruno can you take Ali from Itachi and be with her for me. When the times comes pleace be good to her."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 29, 2009)

"Ok I take Ali for you that I promise!"
"And when he promises something he says-"
"I never go back on my word so you can trust me on this!"
"That."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Suruno.- "Ok when Ali gets back take her for me."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 29, 2009)

"I will now you better get going find Kimiko and tell you like her got?"
"Since when were you the boss?"
Suruno ignores naruto.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha says ok then disappaers.-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 29, 2009)

Jinchuu finally reappears in front of Suruno,"Man, I finally caught up with you..." he says exhaustedly,"Wooh! I'm getting out of shape."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Raven appaers to Jinchuu.- "Jinchuu master needs help she fallen for Sasori."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 29, 2009)

Kid walks up out of nowere.
"Hey guys, whats up? Naruto you still a Gennin?" Kid laughs at his own question.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Raven looks at Kid.- "Kid Ali need help she fallen for Sasori."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 29, 2009)

Kid shakes his head.
"What am I suposed to do about it? Tell her no? Besides, next time i see her..." He moves closer to Raven ans whispers the ending of what he was saying, "... I have to kill her."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Raven looks at him and whisper "i talk to the head of the village the mission is off She just wants Ali back here soon befor Orochimaru gets a lead where Ali is at or you  all have to get Ali back by force. And i do not want to see Ali carrying Sasori's child. I'm scared it well come to that."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 29, 2009)

"By force?! Are you Kidding me?! Ali may be smaller then me, but theres no way in hell that I would beable to fight her with that demon! And Sasori's child? You know he's a puppet inside a puppet right? The only human part on him is his heart." Kid says and continues, "And as far as me seeing Ali again goes... Later isan't late enough, she's changed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Raven looks at Kid.- "I know this but Ali can turn him back into a human and if she does he well have a child with her. Awww think of that makes me feel sick." -Falls on the floor past out.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 29, 2009)

"Big deal if she turns Sasori back into a human, that means he can just die like the rest of us now. I'd say thats a good thing."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Raven gets up.- "The only way he can die is if we break the link with him and Ali and that be hard."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 29, 2009)

"Well, find someone else to do it. Suruno, Naruto, Sasuke and Jinchuu are all good candidates." Kid says making up his mind.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Raven bites Kid's nose.- "I think Ali wants you, Suruno and Jinchuu to take her but master well not come back to your three take her away."

***Meanwhile***

-Ray runs to Deidara and barks at him trying to make him play with him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 29, 2009)

kimiko was up in a tree crying and looking at the sky with no hope for love.

***MeanWhile****

sasori went walking in the woods thinking about Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 29, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali in the woods trainning her power changes and she changes forms.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks for Kimiko.- "Kimiko pleace come back I want to tell I love you and i'm sorry."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 29, 2009)

sasori founds Ali training, he hides behind the tree and spys on her.

*Meanwhile*

kimiko heard his voice and he was a few feet away from her. "GO AWAY SASUKE!" kimiko yelled. sasuke followed the voice and saw kimiko crying.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 30, 2009)

"Raven how are you so sure that when sasori turns human thanks to Ali that shes going to let him knock her up?And this if she fell for him don't you think she happy with him?If so then why not just leave her alone let her make up her own decisions."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha walks to Kimiko- "Kimiko I love you but you do not want me let in. You are like me Kimiko I never let any one in because as long Itachi is alive I feel if everyone I love and care for well die. But I want to be with you and I well let you in to my heart so please let me into your."

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali sees Sasori she is in her Goddese form she lands and looks at Sasori. She looks at him with her red eyes.- "Sasori i did not see you there I'm sorry you have to see this form. i was going to tell you." -She turns back into her human form and walks to him.- "Sasori well you let me into your arms and hold me." -She members what Alin sayed.- "Sasori when do you want me to pay you back i can do it know or later. If you want i can make you a human to where you can not die but if the link between you and i breaks you well die."

***Meanwhile***

Raven looks mad.- "you have to care about master she is to young and she is foolish."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

"I told you, I'm not going. She can do what she wants." Kid says rubbing his nose, "So stop asking."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 30, 2009)

-Raven leaves.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

Kid's still rubbing his nose. But stops to speak.
"Well, you'll guys will have fun, later." Kid using the body flicker technique and dissappers in a puff of smoke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 30, 2009)

-Ray wants to be pet he runs into Madara and barks. Ray is like a baby wolf but looks like a puppy.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

"Get away from me, I don't like dogs." Madara says nudging him away with his foot.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 30, 2009)

Jinchuu reappears right after Kid disappears,"Wait, Kid! Dang it..." he notices Raven,"Raven? Where's Ali?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 30, 2009)

-Ray licks Madara he likes him.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

Madara makes a face.
"If you don't leave dog, I'll burn you to a crisp." Madara says as he puts his hands together threatning a jutsu.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 30, 2009)

-Raven looks at Jinchuu.- "Jinchuu Ali need help if no one gets to her in time she be carrying some ones baby. She fallen for Sasori."

*Meanwhile*

-Ray is a wolf not a puppy he looks mad and shows his teeth.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

"I gave you a chance dog."
Madara does the hand signs.
"Fire Release: Fireball Jutsu!" Madara says, and goes to start the jutsu.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 30, 2009)

Jinchuu's jaw dropped. Of all the people that she could fall for, it was Sasori, a puppet, a human puppet, he couldn't even reproduced, yet she's carrying his baby,"Lead the way!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 30, 2009)

-Ray stops him and show him the color Ali given him.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks scared.- "Master can turn him back into a human with the same link she did to you Jinchuu and then it is all over master be hold a baby in her of his."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Apr 30, 2009)

Madara stops and looks angery, then vanishes.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 30, 2009)

-Ray looks sad.-


----------



## EPIC (Apr 30, 2009)

Jinchuu calms down when hearing that. He closed his eyes and focused, soon he felt a faint sense of Ali's presence along with Sasori's. Suddenly, he just dashed using his Masouryuu technique, grabbing Raven along. Soon, he was where Ali was,"Ali... I found you..." he said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 30, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali turns and sees Jinchuu. Her heart stops.- "Jinchuu what you doing here."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 30, 2009)

kimiko looked at sasuke, jumped down the tree, and kissed him. "yes i'll let you in my heart and i love you." kimiko said still crying.

*MeanWhile*

"its okay i was going to leave now so bye" sasori said walking away from Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Apr 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha kisses back and hugs her.- "Kimiko I love you too."

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali runs to Sasori and stops him She is crying.- "Wait Sasori please stay."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 30, 2009)

kimiko looks at him. "so sasuke are u still going to keep quite or going to talk to me" kimiko said blushing.

*MeanWhile*

"okay i'll stay" he said with a smile.


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

"I can't take it anymore if I hold it in I'll explode!"
Suruno standing on a cliff."But if I kill him Ali will hate me.Ugh I'll do it I won't let that damn puppet keep my girl!"
Suruno runs off and uses his new technique which turns him into a wolf.He smells Jinchuu's scent so he follows out of curiousity too find he is with Ali and sasori.He growls when he sees sasori and jumps at him then bites his arm.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 1, 2009)

Kid can feel Surunos demon chakra slowly leaking out.
"What pissed him off this time?" Kid questions himself outloud.

He Body Flickers 800m away and uses the byakugan to see the group and a wolf attacking Sasori's Hiruko puppet shell.
"What a dumb animal, Sasori's scorpion-like tail will own that thing." Kid says tohimself knowing her far beond everyones hearing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Ok I well talk but I might be hard for me because i never talk alot. I'm kinda scared if my brother well kill you. I hate him."

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali smiles then sees Suruno attack Sasori. She gets mad and looks at Suruno.- "Suruno get off of Sasori right now. Fighting for me makes me back I hate guys how do this."


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

"GRRRRRRR I don't care if you don't like it I'm going to kill this guy he isn't get his child out of you!" Suruno growls.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno.- "Wait what. You talking about." -She looks at Sasori and blushes.-


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

"Don't acted dumb you don't seriously think he'll let you just live a normal life without any troubles?He'll just wait for a while then jump you!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno.- "I do not care."


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

"YOU DON'T CARE CAUSE YOU'RE FOOLISH!You don't care if you end up having his child huh?Well then you're the most stupid person I've met in my whole life!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks mad.- "That is it. Why i do not care is because I have to pay him back for saving me and if he wants to have a child with me then I well let him. So let me be Suruno you never saved my life ones." -Her eyes differ she is full with hate and chaso. She can not help her power taking over her.-


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

"Fine you want it that why I guess I'll have to knock some sense into you!"
Suruno stops biting Sasori and leaps at Ali fangs in full display.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at him. She does not feel pain. She kicks him off and looks mad.-


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

Suruno whines in pain.He trys to get up but can't."Heh I got you good."
Suruno disappears in his place a log.The real Suruno's behind Ali in human form.He starts to form a rasengan."You did something no one should do!And thats piss me off!" Suruno yells before slamming the rasengan into Ali's back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali disappaers then reappaers behind Suruno. She stabes him in  the back with her sword.- "Suruno forgive me but you made me turn on you when you tried to kill me." -She pulls both sword out then kicks him the runs at him and pins him with her sword in hos back again to a tree. Raven appaers and stops Ali and knockes her out befor she killed Suruno.-

-Raven takes the sword out of Suruno. He looks at Ali then heales Suruno.- "Master truely losing her self again ever great one she gets more deeper she loses her soul and her human heart. I found out just now about this." Raven knows the only way to help Ali but he well not tell.-


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

"Damn she stabbed me in the back.No one and I repeat No one stabs me!"
Suruno's demon chakra consumes him and he gains five tails then six then seven.Suruno roars then his tails whip out at everything in a 10 metre radius from him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Raven looks at Suruno and stops him.- "If you wake master up she go mad."


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

Suruno roars again before his tails whake Raven then continue the rampage he was doing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Raven stops Suruno and turns him back into his human form.-


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

When Suruno turns back to normal he falls to the ground exhausted.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes she gets up and looks down at Suruno then walks to Sasori. She wants to go back to the base. She looks sad because what she did to Suruno.-


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

Narutos outside the hyuuga familys house."Bye hinata."
Hinata wakes before going inside.Naruto wonders off and finds Suruno so picks him up then brings him to naruto's house.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali watch Suruno be taken away by Naruto. She in a tree and crys.-


----------



## Narurider (May 1, 2009)

Suruno wakes up yawns gets up walks outside.After a few steps he falls down."Damn my legs feel like jelly."
"Suruno you're up!"
"Hey naruto."
"Don't walk yet you got seriously injured which lead to the use of your demon which makes you really tired."
"I know but leave me here I'll get up when I'm ready."
"Fine."
Naruto walks back into his house while Suruno stays on the ground not believing the mess his life was in.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali tells Sasori she be at his room at the base twith that she disappaers.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 1, 2009)

"Well that was sure something else. Back to the Leaf with me." Kid says.
Kid starts to walk back to the Leaf.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Raven appaers to Kid.- "kid I need you help I need you to take me to the Leaf I have to tell them what is happening to Ali if she gets greatones."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 1, 2009)

"Two questions. Why don't you tell me first? 
and why can't you take yourself? Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Raven looks down.- "I well tell you the take me there. Ok if Ali gets all the greatones she lose her human life and her soul and because lost with in the power. I found out from a Soulless A begin from the lost lands. he told me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 1, 2009)

"So then she lied to me, she wouldn't be comming back... Whats the Leaf suposed to do?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Raven looks at Kid.- "Well i was wondering if you can help me find a rain drop. It is from the Leaf Great one it can stop Ali from changing from geting the great ones and make her come back faster."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 1, 2009)

"Who is this Leaf Great One, maybe I can help." Kid says not sounding to enthusiastic.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Raven looks down.- "That I do not know I'm not sure but i think it is a frog that lives in a tree." -Not very helpful for a bride who sould know everything about great ones.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 1, 2009)

"A frog that lives in a tree... We'll you'll have fun looking for it." Kid says walking away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Raven grabs Kid by his hair.- "You helping nomatter what. You are the only one that is near."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 1, 2009)

kimiko smiled in pain because she still had her arm broken when she triped.

*MeanWhile*

sasori got up and walked towards his traning area and relaxed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha takes her arm and rubs it shuftly like he is healing it with what Ali showed him how to do.- "Is it better now Kimiko." -He smiles.-

***Meanwhile***

-Yukeserma Ali is at the base in Sasori's room waits for him she looks down. She thinks "He is mad he might not come back."-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 1, 2009)

"yeah" kimiko said blushing.

*MeanWhile*

sasori decides to head back to the akatsuki base and went to his room and saw Ali. "Ali what are you doing here?" he said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchoha kisses her arm where it was broken.-

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali looks at him.- "It is not my ideal the Leader wants me to share a room with you. I'm sorry i can go and leave and sleep outside or on the sofa." -She gets up.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 1, 2009)

kimiko blushed more. "so uumm....sasuke..." kimiko paused and continue. "want to go to your house im kind of tired." she said smiling.

*m0eanWhile*

"no its okay ill sleep outside" sasori said starting to walk away from Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles and picks her up.- "Ok let go i well carry you there so you can sleep on the way there."

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali grabs his arm and hugs it.- "I well get scared if i'm alone and the closen well eat me." -Truely it well eat her soul. It is kinda funny yet odd.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 1, 2009)

kimiko became so red that sasuke can see her face turning red. "o...okay sasuke" kimiko said and kissed him before she went to sleep in his arms.

*MeanWhile*

"okay ill stay" he said with a smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 1, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha carrys her to his house and lays her on his bed.-

***meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali kisses Sasori's cheek.- "When do you want me to pay you back."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 1, 2009)

kimiko sleeped and dreamed about sasuke.

*MeanWhile*

"wel um...when ever you want" sasori said blushing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha asleep by his bed.-

***meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali blushing.- "i could do it now if you want to."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko was dreaming about the demon then she woke up and screamed.

*MeanWhile*

"sure why not" sasori said blushing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha crying in his sleep and shivers he have a dream about the day his family was killed by itachi-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori. She does the jutsu and turns him into a human. She smiles.- "There you go i payed you back. Is that all you need of me." -She looks down thinks "I wish we could be happy with each other and have a child but I'm scared. We have not told each other we loved each other so we might not be in love. Like I want."-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko saw sasuke crying and kissed him on the cheek. She got up, headed outside, saw a full moon tonight, she cried as wel because it reminded her of the sand village.

*MeanWhile*

"yeah but there is something else" he said blushing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha says Kimiko do not leave me in his sleep.-

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali looks at him.- "Huh what is it."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko went back inside and heard sasuke mumble something. She sit next to sasuke and smiled. "i willl never leave you sasuke." kimiko said still watching the moon.

*MeanWhile*

"I...I lov...love you" sasori said blushing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha in his sleep lays his head on Kimiko's lap.-

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali blushing.- "Sasori i love you too." -Her heart feel odd it feel warm.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko saw sasuke move towards her lap. She began to sing her favorite song when her mother sang it to her in her sleep. "hush little child, close your little eyes..." kimiko stopped and cried.

*MeanWhile*

sasori walked up towards Ali, hugged her and kissed her lips.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha stops crying and is asleep again.-

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali kisses back and hugs him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko looked at sasuke who stopped crying.

*MeanWhile*

"wel Ali i better go to bed besides i need to train in the morning" sasori said heading towards his bed and sat down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes and he looks at Kimiko.- "Ahh sorry Kimiko." -moves.-

***Meanwhile*** 

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "Ok Then I lay on the floor or you what me to go."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"oh it okay sasuke i dont mind" kimiko smiled and made sasuke blush.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Kimiko you so sweet." -He blushing.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"hey im always kind for anyone even my boyfriend" kimiko said blushing.

*MeanWhile*

"you could sleep on my bed ill sleep on the floor" sasori said laying on the floor and fell asleep fast.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down me is still sleepy.-

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali lays by Sasori and snuggles to keep him warm and falls asleep.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko walked out of his room and went outside. She just needed to think about her past when she killed her family.

**MeanWhile**

sasori was smiling in his sleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha asleep and laying on the floor.-

***Meanwhile*** 

-Yukesema Ali blushing in her sleep.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko saw sasuke sleeping on the floor and laughed a little. "i better go to the forest if he came to take me back" kimiko said in a whisper and vainshed and appeared in the woods. "i guess he isnt here" kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha wakes and sighs.- "I think Kimiko likes someone eash and does hurting me."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko came back and saw sasuke awake. "sasuke whats wrong?" kimiko said very worried for him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks at her.- "Kimiko is there someone eash you love if there is tell me. i can see it in your eyes there is someone eash if it is Sasori i well tell Ali and she be heart broken She never smiled like she did when she was with Sasori not after what happen that day in her village with her power chaning going out of wack then killing her family with one move. I was there same with Itachi and so was Orochimaru. After that Orochimaru wants her powers."

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali wakes up and looks at Sasori and looks sad. She writes a note and lays it by her stuff the note say "Sasori do not look for Me I have something to do with my master. I might not be back if not that means my power was taken by him."-


----------



## Narurider (May 2, 2009)

Suruno trys to get up and he starts walking."AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"
Suruno falls to his knees and is crying."She doesn't care about anything I do so why do I try?WHY!?"
"Hello Cous trying to escape are we?"
Naruto grabs Suruno and drags him to the leaf.
"Now cous whats wrong?"
"Its nothing really."
"Ok then if you wouldn't tell me then I'll just leave you here to sulk."
"Good."
Naruto walks off.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali out side of the Akatsuki base singing.-


----------



## Narurider (May 2, 2009)

Suruno gets bored so he gets up finds himself able to walk and walks to a tree near the akatsuki base to spy on Ali.He finds her singing outside the base.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali stops she looks where Suruno is at then disappaers.-


----------



## Narurider (May 2, 2009)

"Damn she spotted me!She obivously hates me what do I do?What do I do?"
Suruno sita there depressed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali in the Sound village talking with Orochimaru.-


----------



## Narurider (May 2, 2009)

Naruto walking around and finds Suruno."Cous whats wrong?"
"I think Ali hates me."
"She doesn't hate you."
"Yes she does!"
"What makes you think that?"
"She just runs off if she sees me."
"I still don't think she hates you."
"Then why would she run off when she sees me?"
"Maybe theres something she isn't telling you but she doesn't want to tell you."
"Maybe."
"Well you want to stay and sulk or are you going to find her and ask her about this?"
"Where is she?"
"I don't know thats why I said find her."
"You're no help at all!"
Suruno walks off and starts to look for Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Raven flys to Naruto.- "I know where Ali is it is not that hard think then tell Suruno. Why i not go to him is cause he hates me." -Raven shows Naruto a sound ninja headhand then leaves.-


----------



## Narurider (May 2, 2009)

"Of course the sound!"
Naruto runs after Suruno.
"Suruno Ali is at the sound!"
"Thanks Naruto!"
Suruno runs off to the sound.He sneaks his way to where Ali and Orochimaru are."Well this just gets better."
Suruno sneaks up behind Ali and shouts,"BOO!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"no i dont love sasori its my master hes at the sand village but i think he might come back and take me home. Thats what im worried about but i guess you might not understand" kimiko said looking away from sasuke.

*MeanWhile*

sasori woke up and found a note and read it. "i hope shes okay" he said with sad eyes.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno.- "Suruno what is it." -Acting mean but her eyes look sadden.- 

-Orochimaru looks at Ali and Suruno.- "I well leave you two alone oh and Ali do not keep doing te greatones or you well lose your life." -He disappaers. Ali looks dowm.-


----------



## Narurider (May 2, 2009)

"Ali I want to ask you do you hate me?"
Meanwhile Naruto walks around the leaf bored.


----------



## EPIC (May 2, 2009)

Meanwhile, Jinchuu was already on his way to Orochimaru's lair. Once there, sound ninjas tried to ambush, but, in a flash, they were all dead before they made a move. Jinchuu finds his way into the entrance and enters in. Then, he dashes towards the top where Orochimaru, Ali, and Suruno. Strangely, he wasn't himself. Awhile back, when he heard that Ali fell for Sasori, he snapped. His whole entire mental being shattered and now he is under the complete control of the curse set upon him. When he made it to the door to the room where Ali and Orochimaru are, the curse began to overwhelm him and now he was in his level 2 state. He burst through the door and roars angrily.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali walks to Jinchuu.- "Chill out i was only talking to master about the greatones." -She thinks "I better get going back to Sasori or he might worry tomuch."-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko was still waiting for sasuke to say something but she got to nervous to talk to him.

*MeanWhile*

sasori walked outside to enjoy the freshh air.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "So He is you master like Orochimaru is aaa nevermind." -He looks away.-

***MeanWhiles***

-Yukesema Ali tells Jinchuu She is going back to the Akatsuki and leaves. She appaers behind Sasori.- "Sorry for making you worry i had to see my master."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"wel yeah but his name is Damen the one that can kill me and train me to cotrol the white tiger" kimiko said sadness in her voice.

*MeanWile*

sasori got scared and almost run but he didnt. "Ali dont scare me like that" he said, trying to stay calm from being scared.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks oddly.- "Kimiko do you want to kno what Ali calls her master. She calls him Mr. Snakie I do not know why."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali giggles.- "Sorry I scared you. I like doing it you and my master get scared to easy."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"oh wel why does she call him that?" kimiko said with a bit of laughter in her voice.

*MeanWhile*

"oh wel im heading back to my room to sleep again" sasori said messing up Ali's hair like a child.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha thinks.- "Well her master kinda looks like a snake and he calls snakes."

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali looks mad.- "Watch the hair ok I hate my hair messed up." -She walks to Sasori.- "Can I come and sleep by you again please you got cold."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"oh is his name....nevermind" kate said looking away.

*MeanWhile*

"sure why not Ali" sasori said with a smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Her master is Orochimaru."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali smiles back and hugs Sasori.- "Ok lets go."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"yeah i know my master told me about him" kimiko said with an angry look on her face.

*MeanWhile*

sasor and Ali made it to his room. "so uumm...do you want to sleep on my bed" he said blushing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "Sorry for making you mad."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali whipers in his ear "Why can we share you bed."-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"its okay i just hate that guy thats all, im sorry for getting mad at you" kimiko said still looking away while watching the full moon shine bright.

*MeanWhile*

"okay then night Ali" he said already falling asleep on his bed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "i hate they guy too."

*meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali lays by Sasori and falls asleep.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"hey how long have we been up?" kimiko said looking at him.

*MeanWhile*

sasori smiles in his sleep and whispered. "i love you Ali" he said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at the time.- "We beter get top bed."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali talking in her in her sleep. She is having a odd dream about her and Sasori.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

Kid winces in pain the hits Raven into the air, the air around Kids hands distorts making his hands seem blurry.
"You try stuff like that again..." Kid threatens in an attack posture.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

when sasuke told her, she was already fell asleep close to the window.


*MeanWhile*

sasori was still asleep but didnt heard ali talking to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha picks her up and lays her in his bed and he falls asleep near it again.-

***Meanwhile***

-Yukesema Ali wakes up and thinks "It was only a dream Sasori was not doing it to me."- "Man I wish it was not a dream."

***Meanwhile***

-Raven still holding on Kid's hair and pulls it again.- "Your coming no matter what."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko whispered something to herself. "Its all my fault that i killed my parents" she said crying in her sleep.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was talking in his sleep. "i would like some ramen please" he said dreaming of food.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

Kid hits Raven into the air again.
"Thats it! Two-Handed Mountain Crusher!" Kid yells.
He swings both hands at Raven making a giant ball of distorted air at Raven. The attack is strong enought to kill a human, but not Raven.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasukes Uchiha wakes up and kisses Kimiko's forehead.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.- "He dreaming of food ok."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko stopped crying and countinued sleeping.

*MeanWhile*

sasori woke up and saw Ali awake. "hey arent you soppose to go to bed." he said still sleepy.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha goes back to sleep.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali thinks "Do I tell him about the about the dream."- "Um I had a dream aa about aaa you and me aa doing aa it." -She blushing and looks down.- "It woken me up."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks at Kid mad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"oh wel uumm...okay ill be going to sleep now" he said blushing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali thinsk "I thought he would do it to me." She blushing.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

sasori smiled and looked at Ali. "whats wrong you think im going to do it or are u nervious." he said smiling


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blushing.- "I'm ok but aaa."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"what?" sasori said looking confused.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at him.- "i kinda never had it befor." -Blushing.- "I would like to do it."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"okay then if you want to" he said starting to kiss her on the lips.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali kisses back.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

sasori countinue kissing her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali kisses back and falls back on the bed.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

OCC:hey Ali can we skiped it

kimiko was dreaming her life when she was a little child and her parents were still alive. she woke up and saw sasuke still sleeping. She walked towards the window and saw a figure in the far off. "it cant be him is it?" kimiko said following the person who was heading towards the woods.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

OCC: Sure do you want to skip to the next morning.

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes up and sees kimiko gone. He gets up and sees it is morning and thinks if Ali did her trainning.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko stopped and it was him to see if she was traning. kimiko try to make a run for it but her master nocked her out cold before she can scream for help.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha has a bad feeling then appaers to Kimiko.- "Let her go now."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"you dont know me, boy" he said with a laughter. He was carrying kimiko's cold body.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "Please give Kimiko back I lover her."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"wel your going to have to fight me to get her back" he said with a wicked smile. He put kimiko down and waited for sasuke to make move.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha runs to him and jumps up in the air and kicks him.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali wakes up and sees it is morning she looks at Sasori and smiles. She kisses his cheek. She is happy about what happenlost night she lays herhead on his chest and falls back to sleep.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

he blocks it and punch him in the gut. He went flying at hit the tree. "no one can beat me" he said laughing. kimiko woke up and say her master laughing with joy, she saw sasuke get hurt. "Master please stop now!" kimiko yelled crying. "no i wont ill take you back to the sand village where you belong" he said looking at her with serious eyes.

*MeanWhile*

sasori woke up saw Ali still sleeping he wanted to go training but he changed his mind and sleep a little more.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gets up mad his cruse mark starts to take over. His mark only level one because of Ali turning it back to level one.- "i well fight for Kimiko to i am killed that is how much i love her."

*Meanwhile* 

-Yukesema Ali has a wrap around her neck coving her cursed mark. Half of the wrap in down where her mark can be seen.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"sasuke please stop i dont want you to kill him" kimiko said watching the curse mark taking over his body. "fine ill let you stay at the village but if something happenes to you i will take you back to the sand village." he said and vanished. "sasuke please stay calm its over." kimiko said hugging him while crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha passes out his mark goes back down he is out cold.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

kimiko catched sasuke before he hits the ground she layed him one the ground. "its all my fault" kimiko said whispering to herself crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes.- "Its is not you fault Kimiko it's mine."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"yeah but...you could have died beacuse of me" kimiko said crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at her.- "Yeah but i was going to die trying to save you. I well do any thing to keep you happy even if it means dieing."

*Meakwhile*

-Yukesema Ali gets up afer waking and gets dressed. She loks at Sasori and smiles she trys to make but falls to her knees.- "Owww what is the hake going on."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 2, 2009)

"nothing wel ever make me happy if you die" kimiko said crying.

*MeanWhile*

sasori heard Ali and woke up. "whats wrong ali are u okay?" he said with a worried voice.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "I guess you are right but Gald I could save you."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.- "I'm kinda still hurt from what we did. But it is ok I was wanting something to eat." -Looks at Sasori and throws him his Akatsuki cloak.- "Cover up." -She turns her head blushing.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 2, 2009)

OOC: Ali I hope this is ok, if not I'll never do it again. I don't know what colour Raven speak is so I'll leave it black.

Raven flies back down and starts pulling on Kids hair again.
"I said you helping." Raven demands.
This time Kid accually punches Raven off him.
"You really starting to piss me off!" Kid yells at Raven, his curse seal starts to activate.
This causes Kid pain because he hasn't had it activate in so long.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2009)

OCC: It is ok Fire. His color is purple.

-Raven gets mad he looks evil then flys above Kid then poop's on his head.- "Now help."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 3, 2009)

This enrages Kid, hes level 1 curse seal is at full. His hands look as if there on fire.
"That's it! You've really pissed me off!" Kid yells and pulls his hands back.
"Fire Release: Two-Handed Mountain Crusher!" Kid screams and swips boths arms at the same time, making a single massive attack fly towards Raven, enough to severly injure him.
Raven dodges the attack, but it was a close call, the attack burnt some feathers.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Raven stops Kid he feels do and looks around.- "Kid i feel mixed power near but wait it is Ali's but not." -Looks around.- 

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali left a note for Ssori why he gone to change she when to where Kid and raven are at.- "You two fighting again what for this time."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 3, 2009)

"Stay out of this!" Kid yells at Ali as super heated air hits her, "I'm going to kill him."
Kid hands erupt into to massive fire balls two and a half feet across each.
"Fire Release: Two-Handed Mountain Crusher!"
Kid releases the attack at Raven, it look as if it might hit him directly.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali falls in pain. Raven flys to Ali.-

-Raven looks at her.- "Kid stop this something is the matter with Master."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

OOC: Thanks alot Ali and Kate You have officially scarred me for life!Couldn't you not make Ali and sasori do it?

Suruno walking around when he finds Kid,Raven and Ali."Hey whats going on here?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

OCC: Sorry we skipped the part so it is ok.

-Raven freaking out.- "Master is in pain her life energy is mixed with some one eash. Master you ok." -Yukesema Ali slaps Raven she looks at Suruno.-


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

OOC: It still scarred me for life and I'm going to have nightmares about it!

"OH MY GOD!WHO THE HEL KNOCKED YOU UP!?Wait only one person would do this and I'm going to kill him!"
Suruno gets pissed and turns demon form with the more tails appearing every second until he got to ten.He roars in his mad beast form.
Meanwhile in Suruno."Now boy just take off the seal and I'll give you all my power!"
"Ok then I'll do it."
Suruno walks over to the gate with the seal on it.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

OCC: Lol.

-Yukesema Ali stops Suruno and she pets him.- "You can not kill him and you are cute when you a demon."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

Suruno roars at Ali whacks her away before running towards the Akatsuki base.
Meanwhile in Suruno he started to peal off the seal.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali crys she feels sad.- "Suruno why can you please stop fighting. If you keep this up I well never forgive you and never talk to you again."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

Suruno is in the akatsuki base destroying it.
Meanwhile in Suruno he  nearly pealed the whole seal off when something hits him in the stomach making him stumble back.
"Huh what did that?"
"Well hello nephew."
Suruno looks up.
"YOU'RE DEAD WHAT THE HELL!?"
Suruno sees the fourth hokage,his uncle,standing in front of him.
"Well seems you nearly fell for the demons trick so next is going to be Naruto man us in the Namikaze and Uzumaki clan sure get tricked easy."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down she can never be happy and she lays in her old village in her room crying.-


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

Suruno stopped destroying things and is just standing there in his beast form.
Meanwhile in suruno an argument broke out.
"YOU DAMN B***ARD!"
"Don't speak that way to me young man!"
"F**K OFF YOUR NOT MY FATHER!"
"I'm your uncle and god father so ha!"
"Then why didn't you look after me when my real parents died?"
"I had died already."
"Oh right."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sadded She falls asleep crying.-


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

Suruno back to normal laying on the ground in the akatsuki base nearly dead taking small breaths getting smaller  and they will keep getting smaller until he dies.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes then appaers to Suruno and revives him and where he can not die again and if the link break he well die.- "Suruno you stuiped meanless bonehead. Grr you sould have not did this." -She rebilds the Akatsuki base.- "That goodness everyone was in the other base."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"Ali just leave me to die.I deserve it.Wait did you say meanless bonehead?"
Suruno is up in aflash and he hits Ali in the head."Don't insult me ever again!Oh Ali why did you do it with sasori?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali giggles.- "I am happy with Sasori but when I get back to the leaf I want to see you there. My feels for you have not changed Suruno i still love you."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"Yeah right then you wouldn't have done it.I can't trust you if you're going to do stuff like that when you think you're in love with someone because then he get pregnant then the guy will get scared of being a father so he'll bugger off and you'll be alone with a child.You'll be screwed."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down crying.- "But Suruno I love Sasori more but I still care about you. I well always I am hopeless. But i'm still me no matter what. Suruno I never told you this but I wish you could be my brother. You are like that to me in my heart. I kinda lost being in love with you as a girlfriend, You look out her me like a brother would for his sister."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"If thats what you want then bye I'm gone."
Suruno starts to walk away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at the tree behind Suruno and sees Ai a girl she knows from Kori.- "Suruno wait there is a girl i want you to mean. See she is moving to the Leaf and I want you to take care of her She is the same age as me but not brave as me and she is sweet." -Ai comes out and walks to Ali.-

-Ai looks at Suruno she blushing.- "Hi so you Suruno Ali told me about. Um I'm Ai." -She blushes she kinda likes Suruno from what Ali told her.-


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"Hey nice to meet you.Wait ummm Ali did you say shes moving to the lieaf and you want *me* to take care of her?I'M NOT A BLOODY BABYSITTER!Oh no offence to Ai just saying."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Ai giggles.- "That is not what Ali mean by take care of me she means help be find a place to live i do not want to be near that low life Uchiha boy Ali lives with. I want to kick him." -Ai knows Sasuke when her Ali and Sasuke where kids.-

-Yukesema Ali looks at Ai then Suruno. She whipers to Suruno "Why not talk Ai out on a date if you get to the leaf and show her around."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"This is a setup you sly devil you." Suruno whispers to Ali before turning to Ai,"Well you're moving to the leaf so come with me.Oh and if you want you can stay at my place."
Suruno starts to walk to the leaf.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali waves to them.-

-Ai blushing.- "Oh ok I well like it but it is up to you. I sleep in the closte If you do not have a room for me." -What is with Ai and closte Ali hates them and Ai loves them.-


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"No its okay I can sleep on the floor you can sleep on my bed that is if you want."
Suruno notices her blushing and gets a big grin on his face.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Ai Looks at him still blushing.- "I like the closet if I sleep on your bed I well not be happy. I love the dark."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"Well ok then if you want.Oh why are you blushing?"
Suruno looks at Ai with an evil smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Ai stop blushing.- "I aa like you from what Ali told me about you."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"Oh is that all?"
Suruno laughs a liitle then kisses her on the cheek.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Ai blushing again her heart races and she giggles.- "Stop it you making me blush."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"What you don't want me do?Well maybe I want to."
Suruno kisses her again.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Ai stops him.- "I like you but you going to fast I'm not like Ali I like to wait to we say i love each other."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"Hm I think I'm starting to like you even more after that especially after what Ali did when she rushed things."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 3, 2009)

While all that is happening...
"You can't just leave Raven! I wasn't done with you!" Kid yells at the top of his voice.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 3, 2009)

"yeah thats true" kimiko smiled.


*MeanWhile*

sasori went outside and ignores everyone and headed towards his traning area like nothing happened.


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

Suruno yawns before something comes over him to kill Ai.He can't control himself as he gets his kunai and goes to slash her throat but stops himself and stabs himself in the leg instead."OW!Damnit sorry.I didn't mean for this to happen."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali appaers behind Sasori.- "Hello Sasori are you mad."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "What is true."

*Meanwhile*

-Ai appaers behind Suruno she is ticked um like Ali she love to kill who ever trys to kill ger with her spickball and chain.- "How dare you try to kill me." -Ai is scary when she is mad.-


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"Well shes pissed so she would let me explain so I guess I'll just have to defend myself."
Suruno summons his sword and gets himself in a defense fighting position.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 3, 2009)

sasori screamed. "Ali dont scary me and no im not mad why?" he said still a bit scared.

*MeanWhile*

"i said its true that your the one who always makes me feel happy" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Ai looks at Suruno.- "Sorry I get little mad alot thanks to my father being nohman."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha blushes.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali blushing and hugs Sasori.- "So you training again. Man I'm going to not be alowed to train or do mission now."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

"Oh its ok I should apoligize I didn't want to try and kill you but something came over me and its happened before but you don't want to hear it."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 3, 2009)

"so do you want to go home?" kimiko said blushing too.

*MeanWhile*

"why Ali?" he said confused.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 3, 2009)

Kid calms down after awhile and the curse marks reside.
"No mercy." Kid says softly to himself, and heads to wards the Leaf.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Ai goes to him.- "It is ok." -She giggles.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at her.- "Ok lets head home."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks at him.- "It be hard for me to train with the baby growing."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven appaer to Kid and looks at him.- "Kid i'm sorry about befor can you take care of me to master gets to the leaf it might be some time to day."


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

OOC: Ali couldn't you make it be even since you didn't say it that Sasori and Ali used a condom.Ah the nightmares are back ahhhhhhhhh!

"Oh thats good I'll make it up to you somehow I promise."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 3, 2009)

Kid stops in his tracks. He makes fist. He laughs.
"Take care of you?! I'll take care of you alright!" Kid says spinning on his heel to face Raven.
He pulls pack a palm with orangey-red chakra, and thrusts it at Raven.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

OCC: Um no they did not Naru. Sorry hold on I read Ai's info i have and her dad is not Alin. I'm sorry I have to redo that post. T.T Ai's father is a demon but not Alinegarensol. Her father is Yusten Darkten. He is a demon of ice.


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

OOC: Screw you then if they didn't use one!You make me start to hate you*gets nightmares again and sobs cause scared*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

OCC: I'm sorry you the one who ask. So haha. 

-Ai looks around.- "Suruno can we do to the leaf or I be forced to go back home." -She run away from her house.-


----------



## Narurider (May 3, 2009)

OOC: Damn you you'll end up scarring me for life more cause you have to do a post of Ali in labour

"Ok if you want."
Suruno walks towards the leaf.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Ai follows Suruno.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks sad.- "If you kil me Master never forgive you and then She well never go back to the leave thanks to you."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 3, 2009)

Kid stops inches away from Raven. He looks angery/sad.
"Leave me alown, you try anything with me again, I'll kill you. This is you last warning." Kid says staring into Ravens eyes.
He then turns around and walks then dissappers into a puff of smoke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 3, 2009)

-Raven stops Kid.- "Wait i be you pet for some time so please take good care of me. Ali never takes good care of me she never feeds me my favor food."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 4, 2009)

kimiko and sasuke starts to head home. Kimiko feels worried about her master that might come back to get her and bring her back to the sand.

*MeanWhile*

"oh then its better if you stay here where is safe" he said consered about the baby.


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

Suruno is now in the leaf and taking Ai to see all of it.He finnally gets to the ramen shop."Ai do you want some ramen?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 4, 2009)

"Well if you hang around me, you won't get any food. Go find Suruno or Jinchuu, anyone else but me." Kid says like Ravens not even there.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko and kisses her forehead.- "It be ok trust me Kimiko."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali smiles.- "I well be ok but I would have to go back to the leaf I told everyone I would go back."

*Meanwhile*

-Ai looks oddly at Suruno. She does not know what ramen is.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks down.-


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Oh Ai ramen is a really delicous food you should try it and don't worry I'll buy it for you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai looks at him.- "Ok."


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Two bowls of ramen please!"
The shopkeeper gives them their ramen and Suruno starts eating his.
"So Ai tell me about yourself."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai looks at the ramen thinks "It's not like curry." then she looks at Suruno.- "Well my mom and dad where both killed when i was born but I was tooken in by the head of Kori village as his child. i hate my took in father's brother. I do not know why Ali trains under him."


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Hmmm Kori village never heard of it before."
Suruno has stopped eating because he is curious.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai looks at her bag then she looks at the ramen and trys it. She thinks it is ok but not good as Ali's curry.-


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Hey you say something about the kori village wheres that?"
Suruno leans towards her curious.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai looks at him done with the ramen but kinda likes it.- "Well the village is always snowing. Somenights it is so cold but it is warm to the people that live there."


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Always snowing huh?I'd love to go there it be awesome I'd throw balls of snow at people in the face and laugh at them."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai looks at him.- "I like when me and Ali made my dad[tookin dad] in a snowman."


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Why did you two do that?Did he not let you do something you wanted to do or something like that?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai looks at him and giggles.- "We where bored."


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Hmmmmmmmm I'm bored can you take me there because there is something I want to do but you have to be there."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai blinks.- "I do not want to go back my dad will lock in up in the box."


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Oh ok then."
Suruno disappointed.
"Well what you want to do now?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai thinks and giggles.- "I want to tie Uncle Snakie to a tree and poke him with a stick."


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Well we'll do whatever you want."
Suruno stands up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai gets up and smiles.- "Yay."


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"You have a nice smile."
Suruno puts his hand in Ai's hair and messes it about.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai look at him.- Hey watch th hair if it gets mess i look like my dad." -She hates looking like her took in dad an his brother.-


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Oh I'm sorry I didn't know."
Suruno takes his hand out of her hair.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai messes with his hair.- "Messes Messes." -She gigles.-


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Thanks I like my hair messy."
Suruno starts to smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai walks out of the leaf.- "Um would you hate me if you met my uncle."


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Who is your uncle tell me."
Suruno getting really suspicious.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai shows him the pic of her, Ali, Orochimaru, and Darkia [is her took in dad and Orochimaru's twin.] as bickers when Ali and Ai where kids.- "Uncle is by Ali."


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Oh Orochimaru I've met him but I don't hate you because hes your uncle.I don't see any reason to hate you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai smiles.- "Ali and me made dad and uncle do that."


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"What did you make them do?It wasn't anything bad was?"
Suruno goes right up to Ai's face.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai looks at him and looks scared.-


----------



## Narurider (May 4, 2009)

"Are you scared of me?Cause it sure seems like it."
Suruno takes a step back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Ai looks down.- "I get scared when some one gets to near my face."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 4, 2009)

Kid turns and see Raven looking down.
"Get over it." Kid say dissappering and reappering somewere else.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Raven saies when Kid left "Master only trustes you."-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 4, 2009)

kimiko blushed when sasuke kissed her forehead. "okay i trust you" she said smiling and hiding her worries in her smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at her and tells she is worried.- "What is the matter."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.- "Well you be sad if i go back to the leaf. I well try to come see you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 4, 2009)

"its nothing really" kimiko said looking away still hiding her worries.

*MeanWhile*

"yes i will be sad. okay and ill be waiting for you" he said smiling like he is forgetting something.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "If you say so."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks sad.- "What is it Sasoi is it you having thought or feels of a past love." -Ali is a good person who can read people's feels.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 4, 2009)

"okay ill tell is that my master will come back and i dont want to leave you all alone" kimiko said with a sad voice.

*MeanWhile*

"no its not a past love its that i think is that im sopposed to kill someone" he said looking at the sky.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at her.- "Oh I wish you could tell her master how you feel and stand up for your self."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "I hate killing."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 4, 2009)

"yeah but i cant he is stronger then me" she said looking sad.

*MeanWhile*

"why?" he said looking at her with a sad look.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sigh.- "Have a good well is better then any thing."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali walks off.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 4, 2009)

_"even with the demon inside me cant beat him"_ kimiko thinks to herself. "whats better then anything?" kimiko said confused.

*MeanWhile*

"what did i say!" sasori said catching up to Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 4, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "Your will to not give in."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali at her old village.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 4, 2009)

"wel thats true" kimiko said.

*MeanWhile*

sasori went running to find Ali and found her at a village that been destroyed long ago. "wow what happened here?" he said looking around.


*MeanWhile*

"you wanted to see me, sir" he said walking inside Damen's office. "yes i want you to keep an eye on kimiko" Damen said looking at the sand village. "but..." he said got interrupeted by Damen. "no but's now go!" he said so serious. "yes, sir" he said and vanished.


----------



## Narurider (May 5, 2009)

"You're really weird but I like you anyway."
Suruno gives her a smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 5, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles.- "You must stay good will to overcome any thing."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "I killed my clan with out knowing when i was a child."

*Meanwhile*

-Ai looks mad.-


----------



## Narurider (May 5, 2009)

"What I said I like you what did I say wrong?"
Suruno thinks"I can't beliveve it I've already mucked everything up"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 5, 2009)

-Ai looks down.- "But still it is not good to call someone odd."


----------



## Narurider (May 5, 2009)

"Well I'm sorry then.I don't want you to be mad at me so I apoligize I guess it wasn't nice to say you were weird."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 5, 2009)

-Ai looks at Suruno.- "It is ok."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 5, 2009)

kimiko simlied. "thats true but if he arrives again ill try to tell him that i belong here not at the sand" she said still feeling a little worried.

*MeanWhile*

"oh im sorry to hear that" he said looking sad.

*MeanWhile*

"where could kimiko be?" he said already entered the leaf village with out being caught.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 5, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko and smiles.- "That is good."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori. She walks to the graves there is more dead people in this clan then the Uchiha has.- "My clan was a whole village only peron not dead of here is my father he was on a mission. I was under my master care at the time. I was mad for being suen for being alive I got so mad and used the forbbiden jutsu that can make a village fall just like that. I was lost in the power and fallen deadly ill my master saved me but cursed me more."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 5, 2009)

kimiko nods with a smile. "So sasuke is it true that your an emo?" kimiko said looking away.

*MeanWhile*

"oh then it must be hard losing your parents." sasori said looking at the sky.

*MeanWhile*

He went at the woods and found her with sasuke he stayed a few feet away from them.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 5, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at kimiko.- "No I'm not any more."

*Meanwhile* 

-Yukesema Ali looks at the grave of her mom.- "I never know my mother she died when i was being born. My father is a lazy good for nothing fake his own death to hide from his own child. Grrr I want to pull out his heart and eat it."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 5, 2009)

"oh okay i was just saying" kimiko said smiling and her arm showed a few cuts on her wrist when she was pulling her hair back.

*MeanWhile*

"oh then your still mad at him?" he said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 5, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at her cuts.- "My cuted where healed by Ali she was mad at me and kicked in the air. It is her fault i when emo in the first place after looking me in that room."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.- "Yeah he never care for me. I hate guys like that. that never care about their kids."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 5, 2009)

"oh but im not an emo" kimiko said lieing because she disnt notice that sasuke saw her cuts on her wrist.

*MeanWhile*

"wel thats true" he said not smiling no more.

*MeanWhile*

the man was still following them without making a sound.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 5, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sighs.- "Ok sure."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali look at Sasori.- "Sasori well you help take care of the child."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 5, 2009)

"fine when i was eleven i always cut myself to make me feel better for i can forget what happened when i killed my parents. how about you?" kimiko said looking at the bright sunny day.

*MeanWhile*

"yes i will" he said telling the truth with his smile.


----------



## Narurider (May 6, 2009)

"Oh um Ai I want you to do something for me.If we ever come acoss sasori please stop me from killing him cause if you don't he will die and then Ali will get pissed and kill me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 6, 2009)

Kid is searching for something to do. He's bored out of his mind.
"Where is everyone!?" Kid shouts from the middle of the village.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 6, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "I see."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali smiles.-

*Meanwhile*

-Ai thinks "Good Ali not back to her old self where she puts any one in the dark room."- "Ok."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven sits on Kid's shoulder.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 6, 2009)

"its okay i got over it" kimiko said not smiling no more.

*MeanWhile*

"so what are u going to name him" he said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

He continue to follow, triped and fell to the ground. "OW!!!" he said yelling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha does not like talking about his past and walks off.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.- "I will name him Sori." -She smiles.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

"hey sasuke what did i say" kimiko said looking sad. kimiko turn around and saw the guy that was following her. "who are you?" kimiko said while a clone grabbed him. "My name is james your master told me to check up on you" he said so serious. "wel it would be better if you dont" kimiko said coldly. kimikos clone disapeard and the real kimiko walked back to the woods crying. _"what happened to her"_ he thinks to himself.

*MeanWhile*

"wel thats a good name" he said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha does not talk about his past he hates it. He trainning.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 7, 2009)

Kid looks annoyed, "When I said that it kind of exluded you. Go bug somwone else."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 7, 2009)

-Raven looks at Kid.- "Master only want you to do it."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 7, 2009)

"Ownly me? Why? It better be good." Kid demands.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 7, 2009)

-Ali Yukesema appaers to Kid.- "Kid You know him longer then the others and I trust the person who knows him longer."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 7, 2009)

"Wait who are you again?" Kid says then gets the i-remember look, "Your that girl that abondoned this village."
Kid grabs Raven by the throat and hold him out infront of him.
"Look I want nothing to do with you or Raven." Kid says and throws Raven at Ali and dissappers.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 7, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down she walks off with Raven. She looks sad.- "I guess I go talk to Darkia and tell him I well Let my fate be lost." -She disappaers.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 7, 2009)

Kid sitting up in a tree.
_"I don't think I'll ever understand people."_ Kid thinks to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 7, 2009)

OCC: Yay Darkia finaly gets to be enter. 

-Darkia talked with Ali for an hour then left to leaf.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

kimiko went to a tree and found James under the tree. "What are u doing here?!" kimiko said so angry. "i just came to see you thats all" he said looking at the sky. "Fine but its been a long time huh" kimiko said sitting next to him. "yeah but im still your friend right?" he said smiling. "Yeah your still my friend" kimiko said blushing.

*MeanWhile*

sasori started traning in the woods to get a better way to attack his enemies.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha in the wood near Ali's village trainning he sees Ali in her Death Angel form and stays far away.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

james try to kiss kimiko on the cheek but punched him before he kissed her. "Dont do that!!!" kimiko said so mad. "Okay i wont im sorry" he said looking down.

*MeanWhile*

sasori relaxed under a tree and fell asleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha moves Ali reacts fast and pins him to a tree.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

"its okay" kimiko said. kimiko stands up and heard something where Ali's village was destroyed. "hey kimiko hel-lo?" james said looking at her reaction. kimiko disapeared and reappeared at the other side of the woods, saw Ali and sasuke. "sasuke whats going on here?" kimiko said standing where shes at.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "She is in her death angel form. I moved and stepped on a stick and she heared me. Get Ali way from be or get some one she cares about she well come two."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

kimiko nods and went running to try to find sasori even if she finds him she would be killed. She found him sleeping at kicked him on the stomach. "Wake up you puppet boy" kimiko said with an angry voice. "what do you want?" sasori said getting up to streched. "Your girlfriend is on her death angel form" kimiko said feeling a bit sick. "What?" sasori said and left running to find ali looking at her death angle form. kimiko followed sasori and she rested under a tree because she was getting sick each minute. _"Whats wrong with me"_ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 7, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali [Death Angel] turns and sees Sasori. She fallls to the ground out cold. Sasuke gets freed and looks at Kimiko. He runs to her and ask if she is ok.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 7, 2009)

"im....fine sasuke" kimiko said her skin was really hot and was breathing heavy. "take her out of here sasuke" sasori said looking at kimiko. "she must of got sick when she came here. Just take care of her and she will be better by tomorrow." he said, walked up towards Ali's body and carried her up and vanished to the akatsuki base and put her in his bed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 8, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha takes Kimiko to his house and lay her in his bed. Then puts a wet rag on her head.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 8, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke and smiled. "Hi sasuke what happened to Ali?" kimiko said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 8, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "She turned back and Sasori took her to the Akatsuki's base."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 8, 2009)

"Oh wel i hope shes okay" kimiko said smiling a little. Then James came in through the window smiling. "Hi kimiko i brought you some flowers to make you feel better." James said giving to kimiko. "Thanks James" kimiko said getting the flowers and looking away blushing a little.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 8, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down then disappaers. He is upset.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko saw sasuke disappeared she got up from sasuke's bed but felt a bit dizzy. "Whats wrong with him?" he said making a funny face. "I'll tell you later" kimiko said and vanished and appeared at the woods. "Sasuke where are you!" kimiko yelled.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "Kimiko I'm sorrybut I can't make you happy so go be with the other guy." -He disappaers.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"Sasuke your wrong he's my friend and i dont love him the only person i love is you" kimiko said crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha far away.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"SASUKE!" kimiko yelled but was still sick and fainted.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes sees Sasori asleep and disappaers to her hiding place.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

sasori woke up and saw Ali was gone. "He went outside and headed to his favorite place to see the sky. _"Where did Ali go this time?"_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali her avor plase is a hot spring.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

Sasori went to his place to relaxe and found kimiko on the floor. "kimiko!" sasori said picking her up. _"Damnit sasuke you where sopposed to take care of her."_ he thinks to himself. "Sasuke where are you!" sasori yelled still having kimiko in his arms.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha in a tree asleep at Ali's favor place and falls out of the tree. Ali yells. She is near Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

sasori looks at Ali and looks away blushing. "i...i didnt notice you were here Ali" he said. "And sasuke wake up" He said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali throws Sasuke at Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

sasori moved out of the way till sasuke hits the ground and woke up. "Sasuke why are u not taking care of kimiko?" he said so serious.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes and looks down.- "She's better off with out me."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"What how can you say that!?" sasori said so angry. kimiko began talking in her sleep. "i love you sasuke and no one else" kimiko said crying. "See shes even telling the truth" he said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks away.- "yeah right she with the guy who came to my house i do noy care any more."-He leaves.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

sasori catched up to him and said, "whos this guy your talking about sasuke?" James was walking and spoted sasuke and sasori. "hi guys" he said smiling. "is my sister okay?" he said feeling worried. "who you mean kimiko?" sasori said confused. "yeah why?" he said. "nothing i was just askin." sasori said and looks away still carrying kimiko in his arms.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Ummmm Ai I was wonder if you.......nevermind."
Suruno thinks,"Damn it why can't I say it!"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

Kid sighs and jumps from roof to roof untill he's on the tallest building. He activats he byakugan.
"Theres nobody I can see. Maybe I could go get a mission from Lady Hokage." Kid says to himself as he jumps down.
He heads towards the Hokage building.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha left.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali mad she lefts up a big rock.- "Both of you get away from here or this rock well be on you two."

*Meanwhile*

-Ai looks at Suruno.- "Huh what is it Suruno tell me."

*Meanwhile*

-Darkia appaers behind Kid.- "May you help me I'm loking for the head of this village. I need to talk to the head about the Yukesema child. I heard everyone is hating her in here. But if everyone knows about her past and the true of her past they well feel sad."


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"No its stupid I can't believe I was going to say it."
Suruno turns away feeling like an idiot.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai looks at him.- "Tell."


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Fine I was wondering if you would like to go out with me on a date?"
Suruno looks at his feet feeling nervous what her answer would be.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai blushing and smiles.- "Ok lets go."


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Wha-"
Suruno looks up."Oh um sure where do you want to go?"
In suruno's head he jumps up and down while shouting,"YES!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai smiles.-


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Hey are going to answer my question or just show me your cute smile?Where do you want to go?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai looks cute.- "I do not know."


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"You don't know where you want to go?No idea at all?There has to be somewhere you want to go."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai thinks then takes his hand and runs with him to the lake she loves.-


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"So its a lake huh?Why here?Its just a stupid lake.What do you obivously find so special about this lake?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"okay where living Ali" sasori said making a run for it and james just follow him. James catched up to sasuke. "Hey sasuke Please tell me whats wrong? kimiko told that she will ask me later but she just left to find you." james said so confused.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai looks mad.- "It not just a lake look deep into the water." -She points to the silver sea shells.- "the shells are aa like marrige shells." -She wants on for her and Suruno.-


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Hey they're silver!How are they silver?I've seen silver before but silver shells!This has to be a dream its a dream right?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai giggles wants two.- "Suruno please get us two."

*meanwhile*

-Ali done wither her bath. Sasuke mad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"fine if you wont tell me ill go kill kimiko" James said still following sasuke to see what will happened next.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Ok I'll get two."
Suruno goes into the water and gets two shells then comes back."There you go!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha mad.- "You took Kimiko from me."

*Meanwhile* 

-Yukesema Ali dressed and appaers to Sasori.-

*Meanwhile.*

-Ai gives one to Suruno.- "If i'm ever need you help the shell will shine."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"Oh but shes my sister and i just want her to be happy with a guy she truely loves. She had no parents but i took care of her. But now she rather have someone that loves her no matter what." James said trying to explain everything to him.

*MeanWhile*

sasori screamed like a girl. "Ali stop that you almost made me drop kimiko." he said trying to be nice not to get her mad.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Oh cool but what if I need your help?What will happen then?"
Suruno said it out of curiousity.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks mad.- "But She act like she does not want me."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "Sasuke is a jerk. But it is my fault he is like that. I locked him in a room that break down his feels and hurt him in side."

*Meanwhile*

-Ai smiles.- "It will do the same."


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Well ok what do you want to do now?Huh,huh,huh,huh?"
Suruno is clutching his silver shell in his hand.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"She does want you i think she not ready to feel the same" James said trying to cheer him up.

*MeanWhile*

"how could you do that?" sasori said trying to calm his temper. "where am i and wheres sasuke?" kimiko said waking up. Sasori let kate go to stand on her own but she still felt a bit dizzy.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "I was a child. I was stuiped."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "But I can feel love."

*Meanwhile*

-Ai looks down.- "I do not know." -Her tummy begins to growl.-


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Ah you're hungry so lets get some food!"
Suruno grabs Ai and takes her to the ramen shop.
"What do you want to eat here?I'm paying by the way."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"wel lets go with sasori and kimiko and tell her your feelings and please dont break my sisters heart." james said pulling sasuke by the shirt.

*MeanWhile*

"oh wel im going to train by you two." sasori said and vanished. "Ali wheres......sasuke?" kimiko said and started coughing blood.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sighs then looks at Kimiko.- "Kimiko I'm sorry for how Sasuke is. I can heal you so you not be sick any more."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "I can't feel love. Ali stoped my feelings."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"okay Ali" kimiko said smiling a bit.

*MeanWhile*

"i think i see Ali and kimiko, just try to be happy to see here" James said still pulling him from the shirt.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha disappaers.-

*Meanwhile* 

-Yukesema Ali heals Kimiko.- "I have to go somewhere Kimiko ok if Sasori comes back tell him I'meeing my family." -She disappaers.-

*Meanwhile.*

-Ai hates Ramen.- "I want curry."


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

Suruno whistles and shouts,"Can you get this fine young lady some curry and me a bowl of ramen!?"
The shopkeeper gets the them their food and gives them it. Suruno starts eating his ramen.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"Damnit sasuke stop being a coward!" James yelled. kimiko nods and saw James yelling and walked up to him. "Whats wrong brother?" kimiko said smiling. "its your boyfriend hes a coward to see you" he said with an anrgy tone. "Oh then ill just head to his house if hes there" kimiko said looking sad and left.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai smiles.-

*Meanwile*

-Sasuke Uchiha thinks of the past.-


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Um Ai how much do you like me?"
Suruno just blurted it out for no reason.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

james just left back to the sand village. _"i hope damen wont get mad about this"_ he thinks to himself. 

*MeanWhile*

kimiko was on top of the hokages statue and just looked at the sky. _"sasuke i love you why cant you accepted that?"_ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai looks at him.- "I can't say how much I like you."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha walks in the forest and thinks "I'm so hopeless I can never make some one happy because what happen to me when I waslittle. Ali why did youdo that to me."


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Huh?Why not?Am I doing something wrong?"
Suruno looks partly disappointed partly curious.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko went back to the woods to train for a while before leaving.

*MeanWhile*

James mad it to the sand village and saw Damen waiting for him. So did anything happened to kimiko?" he said so coldly. "no shes okay but why cant you just leave her alone?" he said angry tone. "i wont becase she is the on that works for me" he said leavig him there. james went to his house to rest and go back to the leaf later.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai looks down.- "My feelings where lockes up when I was little."

*Meanwhile*

-In the Yukesema Village Ali and Sasuke talk. Yukesema Ali tells Sasuke if she takes away the seal on him and Ai they both be having there feels being so hurd on them it could kill them. Sasuke does not care.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko finished trainig and rested under a tree and enjoy the day. _"Wheres sasuke"_ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"How did your feelings get locked up?And more importantly who did it cause I'm guessing its Ali seeing as shes not exactly what you call perfect."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai gets mad.- "Do not dear to say that about Ali you do not know what she lived through when we was a child."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha walks out of the Yukesema Village sad he sees Kimiko.-


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"But.....but........Fine I won't say it anymore but what did she go through if its something to get mad about?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko already fell asleep and didnt notice sasuke was there.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai looks at Suruno.- "Ali made a pack with Ali to never tell."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha sighs he leaves a note for Kimiko saying He is sorry.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko starts talking in her sleep. "Please dont go sasuke" she said in a whisper.


----------



## Narurider (May 9, 2009)

"Fine but I'll find out someway and it'll probably be at a very bad time and it'll somehow make me not trust you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Ai looks mad and leaves she is done with the cry. Ai run into her dad.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha left.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko woke up and saw a note she read it and felt sad. "im heading back to the sand" kimiko said and got up and starts running in a hurry.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha thinks was it the best thing to do.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko continued running without stopping leaving her painfull memouries behind.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha in a tree walks Kimiko go and sighs.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko saw sasuke but didnt stop to say bye. _"Why sasuke?"_ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha walks off crying.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko finally passed the gates, she started to walk but didnt bother to look back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha at the Uchiha house sad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko finally made it back to the sand, all the villagers began to hide from kimiko because of her demon. "Oh wel back to my sad painfull village." kimiko said smiling weakly.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at the red rose he got from Ali whenthey where kids.- "It is all her fault I can not love."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko went on top of the hokages rooftop and just look at the sky. "Now i cant tell what love is no more" kimiko said looking at the birds.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Raven flys by Kiniko he is doing his little job giving mail to Gaara from Ali. But he falls my kimiko tired.- "I hate my job whyu sould master come here." -he looks at Kimiko.- "Oh Hi Kimiko what is you doing." -He hides the latter.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"doing nothing just begin broken hearted" kimiko said so sad.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Raven looks at her.- "Is it because of the seal on Sasuke feeling. There is a why to break it but I think it might kill Sasuke. But Master can changed the seal but she forgets." -Graps the latter and picks it up.- "Opps Master would kill me if this was lost. But Master is stuiped why did she want to be with Sasori when there was some one who loves her from child hood."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"whos the person that she loved in her childhood?" kimiko said looking at raven.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Raven looks at Kimiko then sees Gaara walking around. He looks down at him.- "Gaara lover master but she can not tell it."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

"Orochimaru!" Kid says noticing how much Darkia looks like Orochimaru.
Kid swips his hand and a mountain crucher his his right in the gut knocking him on his back. Kid then jumps into the air and lands with both feet in his gut.
"What are you doing here Orochimaru!" Kid demands.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"What?" kimiko said and saw gaara. "Gaara hi bro" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Darkia looks at Kid. He turns and sees Ai back to Kid.- "Do not call me by my fool of a brother's name."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven shocked.- "You know Gaara."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

"Brother?" Kid looks confused and picks up Darkia by his collar and continues, "Prove it to me that your not Orochimaru."
Kid has a fist pulled by if he can't prove it.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

"wel yeah he was only friend i know" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Darkia looks at kid.- "If I was like my brother I would have killed the Leaf right now but did not. And Ai what you doing where you where to take Ali's soul out of her body and kill her befor Orochimaru gets her."

-Ai looks down and sighs.- "Is all that i'm good for dad killing and taking souls." -She looks at her dad in his eyes.- "Ali is carrying a child." -Darkia looks shocked.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks at Kimiko.- "Oh ok."

Occ: we need some one to be Gaara. Would some one like to be Gaara.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

OCC: i want to be Gaara but im already playing Damen, sasori, and james

kimiko look at raven and just left with out talking. _"I miss sasuke"_ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 9, 2009)

_"Theres someone behind me..."_ Kid looks shocked, lets go of Darkia and turns around to see a girl that looks kindda like Ali but not her.
"You, you look fimilar."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Darkia looks at Kid.- "That is Ai my child She is the one who has to take Ali's soul and kill her. But Ai you fauld your mission what good is the death soul taker is you can not do your mission. Unlike you Ali was the best she never fauld." -Ai gets mad and slaps Darkia.-

-Ai yells.- "I'm not like Ali. Everyone sayes Ai why not be like Ali she is more comer and sweeter you are so dull and weak. What does Ali have I do not have." -Ai looks mad.- "Fine if you want Ali's sould 

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks down.-

OCC: Oh ok who wants to be Gaara.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko was walking and found some kids that are the same age as her. "hey there she is that freak" one of the girls said. One of the girls use a jutsu to make kimiko triped and fell to the ground then they started laughing at her. "Your going to pay" kimiko said her chakra riseing. "Sand shrikens." Then they went out cold. kimiko started to run and hide in her secert place.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Raven sighs.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 9, 2009)

kimiko just cried till she cant feel pain no more not even love.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Raven looks sad. He goes to Kimiko and wants petted.-


----------



## Porcelain (May 9, 2009)

OCC- i'll either be gaara or hinata


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

OCC: You can be both if you want. Some people have more then one character.


----------



## White Knight (May 9, 2009)

Character File

Name:Hydeka Ryuga

Age:18

Birthdayctober 25 1990

Village:he wanders from village to village

Clan:Ryuga

Family:His mom and dad were killed by a house fire when he was six he's been by himself since

Jutsu Style:Fire,Wind

Blood Type:AB

Blood Line:He don't know

Eye Color:Greenish blue

Height:six three

Weight:100

Background:When he was six there was a horrible house fire which killed his parents. whith no one to watch and to care for him he decided to wadner around and doing so he learnd that the fire was no accident a rouge ninja set the fire so he could steal anything of value Hydeka became a ninja so he could track down the one who killed his family to exact his revenge

OCC:sorry for the delay love
i could take on a second person but don't know how good it would go


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

Occ: It is ok my love. ^.^


----------



## White Knight (May 9, 2009)

OCC:glad to here you say that


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

Occ: The roleplay post formmat changed.

-Sasuke Uchiha in his house. He thinks of Hydeka and sighs. "I loved him but i tried to move on."-


----------



## White Knight (May 9, 2009)

Hydeka walks to sasuke's door and stops "should i really be here" he wonders he knocks and awaits a reply


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha opens the door he sees Hydeka and looks shocted. He can not help it but glomps him.-


----------



## White Knight (May 9, 2009)

Hydeka:-blushing-"Sasuke its been to long iv thought of you everyday i hope i didn't cause you to much stress"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha smiles.- "It is ok Hydeka." -He thinks of all happen.- "Um Hydeka Ali is carrying a child and I tried to mpve on but i could not."


----------



## White Knight (May 9, 2009)

Hydeka: "Ali has a child?? so did she finaly fall in love" he giggels at this remark "Sasuke its not ok what i did to you abandoning a friend like that i.... im so sorry -starts crying-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Hydeka then kisses his cheek.-


----------



## White Knight (May 9, 2009)

Hydeka blushing like crazy "Sasuke wow" -kisses back-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 9, 2009)

-Sasuke lets him in.- "Come in Hydeka."


----------



## White Knight (May 10, 2009)

Hydeka: walks in and looks around with out even thinking walked to Ali's old room "so many memories here" walks out and sits on Sasuke's couch and looks down


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Hydeka.- "Yeah but Ali is differ she not the cute nice Ali. She is like the one I know. Cold as ice Ali."


----------



## White Knight (May 10, 2009)

Hydeka: "so she has changed then its my fault if only i didn't break her heart and fell in love with you maybe she would be the same"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "It is not your fault. It is the Great ones."


----------



## White Knight (May 10, 2009)

Hydeka:"yea i know but what i did to her is unforgiveable"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down and he sighs.-


----------



## White Knight (May 10, 2009)

Hydeka: he waits for sasuke's reply but continues "i know i messed up her life sorta and i can't help but feel horrible for it but Sasuke im glad your here for me you don't know what that means to me and it is the reason i fell for you"

OCC: well its been good being here but i gtg be back soon promiss bye everyone


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "It is not her fault Ali know this would happen."


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

Suruno walking about depressed."I already screwed up I'm no good with girls maybe I should quit and live alone with no friends.I'm never any help to anyone anyway."
"Well cousin thats not true."
Suruno turns around slowly to see Naruto."What the hell!How do you do that!"
"Well Suruno maybe because you too busy being emo all the time so I'm able to do that."
"I'M NOT EMO!"
"Yeah you are even more than sasuke."
Suruno gets pissed and lunges at Naruto."YOU SON OF A B-"
"I'm the son of a hero probably."
"NO YOU'RE NOT!"
"Whatever I'm leaving if you going to be like that."
"Well who needs ya!"
Naruto walks off and Suruno starts to sulk.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Ai looks down she appaers to Suruno and crying.-


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"Huh?Ai what are you doing here?"
Suruno was on the ground sulking but he is now standing up partly confused at what Ai is doing here and partly happy shes here.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Ai hugs Suruno crying.- "Suruno I have to kill Ali."


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"YOU WHAT!?You wouldn't dare!Why would you do that?What the hell!?"
Meanwhile Naruto hears Suruno's shouts and grins."Man suruno has some outbursts maybe I should check whats going on with him."
Naruto hides in a tree near Suruno and Ai.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Ai loks down.- "Its anorder from my father I have to kill her cause no one want Ali back in the leaf."


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"Huh?Who said no one wants her to come back?I want her to come back why wouldn't I want a friend to come back?"
Naruto resists the urge to do a fox whistle.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Ai smiles.- "But with Ali dead I can take her place."


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"Ummmmm Ai you're starting to freak me out.I'm mean why would you want to take her place?If you did then I'd only think of you as a friend or maybe love you like a sister but that would be all so why kill her?"
Naruto's face is in disgust but he stops himself from jumping out of the tree and teaching Ai a lesson.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali appaers.- "She's talking about my place as the head of the death keepers."


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

Suruno starts to back away."Death keepers?I don't like the sound of that.I think I'll just RUN!"
Suruno rushes away and Naruto jumps out of the tree then runs after him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

[Occeath Keeper is Kori's assassin time.]

-Ai and Ali fight even if Ali is carry a child Ali beats Ai badly.-


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

Suruno stops in his tracks because he hears noise coming from where Ali and Ai are."It sounds like they're trying to kill each other but why would they do that?"
"So cous you going to go see whats going on back there?"
"Naruto stop following me.Yes I'm going to check whats going on."
"Can I come?"
"Fine."
Suruno and Naruto go back but stay a safe distance away.They see the fight."Ouch Ai is going to feel that in the morning." Suruno says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Ai gets up.- "I guess dad was right about you Ali." -She disappaers. Ali passes out.-


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"Oh crap!Ali!"
Suruno rushes towards Ali.
"Ali are you alright?"


----------



## White Knight (May 10, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at Sasuke "i never blamed her not even once" thinking back Hydeka really never blamed anyone cause holding grudges is not his style then he rememberd the time when he first met Ali how she heald and how he held her as she slept thinking of this made him cry "Sasuke" Hydeka moved over and hugged Sasuke "what can i do to help her"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha hugs back.- "I do not know Hydeka. I wish Ali could come back to the leaf."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali out cold and is low on her power.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

kimiko walked around the sand and found James walking by. "hey uumm...james can...can you erase my memories" kimiko said not even looking at him. "why do you want that?" james said. "please james im begging you" kimiko said crying. "okay ill do it" james said. He use a few hand signs and use his one finger to her forhead and her memories had been erased.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven trys to find Kimiko to stop her. He finds her but was to late.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

After kimikos memories had been erased she said bye to james. _"Where should i go?"_ kimiko thinks to herself. The only thing she remember is her bad childhood. "i should head to the leaf village to see if i can stay?" kimiko said to herself walking away from the sand village. "Oh wel back to work" james said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven looks at James and is mad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

james was heading back home and didnt notice raven was there. "Now what should i do?" james said unlocking the door and entering inside.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko continued walking to the leaf village with a smile on her face.


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"Damn I don't like the look of this!We need to find Raven now!"
Suruno picks up Ali before he rushes off to find raven with Naruto right behind."I'll check the villages first the sand!"
Suruno rushes off to the sand and Naruto follows him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven sighs and flys off then passes Suruno and stops.- "What happen to master do not tell me she was in the fight to the death with Ai the Keeper of Souls."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

kimiko looked at the far place ahead of her and it was the leaf village so she started to run. _"Yes im almost there"_ kimiko think to herself.


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"Fight to the death?Why would they fight to the death Raven?"
Suruno starts to get scared.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven looks at Ali.- "For being the keeper of Life&Death. Master is the rightful Hire but Ai hates it. She tried this befor tomake Ali's life so harder then it is."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

after kimiko made it she headed to the woods first just to relax but saw someone at the far side of the woods.


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"If this goes on and they keep doing this fight to the death for the role of the keeper of life & death I'll have to either kill one of them or both."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven looks at Suruno.- "Yeah but I was trying to play you to get to Ali I know Ai well. She trys everything to do to weaken Ali's heart. Ai is much older then she looks."


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"How much older Raven?How much older?"
Suruno gets scared again.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

kimiko went to see what was going on and saw two girls fighting and they both looked like twins. "wh...what going on here?" kimiko said talking to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

OCC: Kate the fight is over it ended.

-Raven looks at Suruno.- "Ai is realy 22."


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"What did you just say?Shes really..........22 but......but how could she be 22 she doesn't look it?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

OCC: okay 

kimiko went to the ramen shop to eat. "I'll have three bowls please" kimiko sad smiling. "right way ma'am." shopkeeper said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven looks at Suruno.- "Ai stoped her body age looks. She is like Orochimaru and Darkia."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

kimiko finished eating and headed to the hokages statues to see the view. "it looks pretty i wonder if i can make any friends here?" kimiko said giggling a little.


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"I'm starting to get freaked out now.I mean I hung out with a freak!Why did she stop her body aging?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven looks at master.- "She wanted to be like Master."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

kimiko vanished and appeard at the woods just to walk around.


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"Oh right so I think shes jealous of her then don't you?Well jealousy leads to friends trying to kill each other sometimes but most of the time its good and gives you something to live for."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven looks at Suruno.- "But Master hates her fate." -Ali is getting bad. she need healed.-


----------



## Narurider (May 10, 2009)

"Raven whats her fate I don't know but I might be able to help if I know?Oh and we need to heal Ali."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

kimiko continued walking untile she found the akatsuki base. Sasori came out to go training and saw kimiko. _"whats she doing here?"_ sasori thinks to himself. "hi....who are you?" kimiko said smiling. "wel im sasori and wheres sasuke?" sasori said. "Hi sasori and whos sasuke?" kimko said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven tells Suruno He need to take Ali and he does. He disapaers with Ali and appaers to Sasori holding her.- "Sasori master needs your help she was in a fight to the death with Ai."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

"what!?" sasori yelled in anger. kimiko just looks at them and backs away. "let me carry her inside" sasori said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven gives Sasori Ali. He looks at Kimiko and sighs.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

sasori went inside to heal Ali. "h....hi" kimiko said in a shy voice.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven looks at kimiko.- "You think for getting everything It is not right."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 10, 2009)

"This is interesting." Kid looks interested, "I'd love to say and chat but I have things to do."
Kid makes a hand sign and dissappers.

Kid reappers out side the Hokages office door, he knocks and gets let it. He reports everything he knows about Ali, Ai, Darkia, Revan and Ali's child.
"I see." Tsunade says rubbing her chin, "I have a new mission for you Kid."
"What is it Lady Hokage."
"I want you to capture or kill anyone that have any contact with Ali." Tsunade says with a stearn face.
But Lady Hokage she has a child! And the others... I've god a bond with them that I think I just can't break." Garret says with his head down.
"Kid if we could get our hands on that child, think of the defencive possibilities with that child AND Naruto. Nobody would ever mess with the Leaf again."
"But Lady Hokage!" Kid protests.
"Do it! Thats all Kid!" Tsunade says and spins her chair around.
Kid leaves and is itting in a tree thinking staring at his head band remembering the second chance he got.
_"If I don't listen to Tsunade, I'll probaly never get another mission ever. And well, if I carry out this mission I'll never be able to live with myself again._ Kid says argueing with himself.
Kid jumps down and leaves the Leaf and after he leaves he stuffs his headband into one of his pockets.
_"I have no choice, I will not be returning. I'm sorry I've let you down again."_ Kid apologizes to the Leaf in his head and runs away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven sees Kid froma tree and thinks "Poor Kid but Master is trying to go back but you pushed her away and told her to stay out of the leaf."-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 10, 2009)

KId feels like he's gotten far enough away and sits up agaist a tree.
"I always manage to screw things up, one way or the other." Kid sighs to himself, "I'll just rest here for a little while and get moving after a nap."
Kid slowly drifts into sleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes up in the base still weak. Sasori is out of the room she gets up and disappaers. She appaers to Kid and looks at him.- "Kid wake I need to talk to you. I want to go back can you tell the head of the leaf that if she would let me do what i want for now on."


----------



## White Knight (May 10, 2009)

Hydeka:"i wonder if i could help Ali some how"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Hydeka.- "Hydeka I do not know."


----------



## White Knight (May 10, 2009)

Hydeka:"well lets go for a walk want to"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles.- "Ok lets."


----------



## White Knight (May 10, 2009)

Hydeka: gets up and walks out the door and awaits sasuke Sasuke lets go


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha follows then locks the door.- "Ok lets go."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

kimiko just kept quite for a while. "whats not right?" kimiko said looking at raven.

*MeanWhile*

sasori went back to train as always.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven leaves is mad. He feels Ali is past out near a tree near where Sasori at. He appaers near Sasori.- "Master is near here out cold why where you not watching her."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

sasori looks at raven. "Damnit Ali why are you always doing this?" sasori said talking to himself. "wheres is she?" he said his voice with anger.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko went back to the town and saw sasuke far side Where she was heading.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Raven flys to Ali and lands by her.- "If you do not want aster with you I could ask the Leader to put her in Itachi's room again alone."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha with Hydeka holding his hand. He is happy but looks sad too.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 10, 2009)

"Yes beacuse i dont want her to get hurt" sasori said worried.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko looked at them, smiled and said, "Hey do you boys know where the dumpling shop is?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes.- "Sasoriwhy do you want us to break up. Is it cause I gone over bored in the fight." -Ali is heal she gets up and looks down.-


----------



## Narurider (May 11, 2009)

Suruno gets bored so jumps on a building to try and find something interesting but no such luck."Man I miss the good old days but now they're long gone well I'm not finding anything up here so I better search around."
With that Suruno runs off going from left to right,up to down in a forest.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 11, 2009)

"no i dont want to break up with you i just want you to be safe." sasori said looking sad.


----------



## Narurider (May 11, 2009)

Suruno in the very middle of the forest."WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE!?"
Suruno falls down and sits there exhausted.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 11, 2009)

"nevermind im leaving anyways" kimiko said walking away.


----------



## Narurider (May 11, 2009)

"I'm making no progess finding people if only I had at least a clue where everyone is but life isn't as simple."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 11, 2009)

Kid wakes up and sees Ali, then Raven and then Sasori. He jumps up into the Gentle Fist stance.
"What do you guys want from me." Kid demands.
Ali repeats what she said to him while he was sleeping.
"I'm a missing-nin now, theres no going back to the village for me." Kid explanes.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 11, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kid.- "What but why."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 11, 2009)

The sound of Lady Tsunades voice echos in Kids head...
_"I want you to capture or kill anyone that have any contact with Ali."_
"No damnit!" Kid screams holding his head.
He can tell the three are looking at him funny. Kid raises his head.
"I, I mean... It doesn't concern you."


----------



## White Knight (May 11, 2009)

Hydeka: walks through the gate where he was first found by ali and remembers how nice/sweet she was to him when he was healing "Sasuke lets go to a lake"


OCC: Nice sig Ali total love


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 11, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali walks to Kid.- "Kid if you have a mission to take me back then do it I well let you but first I wnt to be with Sasori more." -She hugs Sasori and kisses him.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha walks with Hydeka and looks near the woods and sees Ali with Sasori and Kid.- "Let head to the lake."


----------



## White Knight (May 11, 2009)

Hydeka: notices them also and wanted to say something but don't know what "ok'gets to the lake and sits down "sasuke her and kid are still friends?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 11, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at him.- "Yeah they are."


----------



## White Knight (May 11, 2009)

Hydeka:"if only we could find away to be like we were.....as close as we all were" after that statement he looked down


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 11, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks mad.- "I wish Ali was not like she was to me when we where young."


----------



## White Knight (May 11, 2009)

Hydeka:"oh Sasuke what happend when you two were growing up?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 11, 2009)

"That wasn't my newly assigned mission. And I'm not going back to the Leaf." Kid says and stands up.
"Since I'm no longs part of the Leaf I can tell you this. My newly assigned mission was... to eleminate you and everyone who is in current contact with you." Kid explanes looking into Ali's eyes, "I could NEVER do that for no reason, that is why I'm delcaring my missing-nin status."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 11, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "if i can't go back Orochimaru well take me."


----------



## White Knight (May 11, 2009)

OCC: im out have fun all


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 11, 2009)

Kid makes fists at the sounds of his name, but then smirks.
"You have to be the strongest person I know, and your scared of Orochimaru?" Kid sounds in disbelief.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 11, 2009)

-Yukesesm Ali freaks out.- "I do not want him to take over my boby and use me or makes me his wife." -She shivers.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 11, 2009)

"Well just kill him!" Kid says pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 11, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 11, 2009)

"Well, I'll go kill him then, then you have nothing to worry about." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 11, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kid madly.- "Kid no."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 11, 2009)

Kid slaps his forehead and sighs.
"You know I'll never understand women." He mumble to himself, "Besides, I can't kill him untill I get what I want outta him."

OCC: Out for the rest of tonight.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 11, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "Kid I do not want him dead I think him like a dad."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 11, 2009)

kimiko went to the woods and slept close to the lake on top of a tree.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sees Kimiko in the tree then looks at Hydeka. He sighs and looks sad.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.- "Um Sasori you look sad you ok."


----------



## Narurider (May 12, 2009)

Suruno starts searching all over.He is about to give up when he sees Ali and the rest.He sneaks towards them goes behind Kid the pokes him in the back."Hey everyone!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees Suruno.- "Hi Suruno."


----------



## Narurider (May 12, 2009)

"Well whats going on here?And why the hell are you here in the first place?Couldn't you have been somewhere which could have been easier for me to find you at?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha gets upbut slips into the lake and gets Hydeka wet.-


----------



## Narurider (May 12, 2009)

"Ali is something wrong?If so tell me what is it?Oh and why is Kid here?He should be at the leaf right?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali She crys.- "Why did things changed so much i can ever go back to the Leaf."


----------



## Narurider (May 12, 2009)

"Huh?What do you mean?I don't get it you are coming back aren't you?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

"Suruno..." Kis pauses to pull out his headband he hold it out to Suruno, "When you go back to the Leaf, return this for me."
Kid keeps his headband held out for Suruno to take it.


----------



## Narurider (May 12, 2009)

"What Kid?Why?It can't be you're not leaving are you?Why is everyone leaving?Soon I'll be the only one left in the leaf."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

"The Holage asked me to to something I just can't do. If it makes you feel any better says to found parts of me scattered around a battlefield. But I'm not going back there... alive anyway." Garret responds to Suruno.


----------



## Narurider (May 12, 2009)

"I can't say that no matter how hard I try.Oh what did the hokage ask you to do Kid?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

Kid gets a pain in his shoulder, Orochimaru is neer.
"Go ask her yourself, I'm sure she wouldn't mind tell you they she issused a warent for your death." Kid says, throws his headband at Suruno and dissapears.

Kid appears infront of Orochimaru.
"Orochimaru, I want the second level." Kid says calmly looking into Orochimarus eyes.
All Orochimaru does is sadisticaly smile and dissapears with Kid.


----------



## Narurider (May 12, 2009)

"She issued a warent for my death?Why would she do that?I didn't do anything wrong.I'll find out thats for sure."
Suruno runs off to the leaf and barges into the hokage's office."What the hell!?Why did you issue a warent for my death?"

OOC: Does some one want to do the hokage I can't do it


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets mad at what Kid wants to do. She disappaers where Kid and Orochomaru are at. She goes mad and trys to not let her mark go the max level. She can not held back and changes.- "Master that is it if you give Kid the mark you dead."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

"Too late sweetheart." Orochimarus hisses and points to Kid laying in what it looks like to be a makeshift prision, "It's to late he came to me and asked for it, the effect are unreverseable now, even with you skills."
Orochimaru finishes with a laugh and dissappears.

"A warent for your death? That means you've been talking with Kid. Where is he?" Tsunade says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali grabs Orochimaru with her chains frim her arms then she pulls and it cuts thorw his body then rips his body up.- "Lol fool of a master." -She is now in a killing lust from killing Orochimaru [OCC: But Orochimaru comes back or the story be enden here. It is not.]-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

Orochimaru laughs after the assult and says, "Nothing Kabuto can't fix."
Then he dissapears into a puff of smoke.
Kid stirrs in pain for a second but then stops and lays still, still in a death-like state.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali [Crused Mark lvl 10] is mad looks evil her eyes full with hate. She looks at Kid grabed him with her chain was about to kill him trys to stop her self. She looks at him and lays him down and sits by him.- "Foolish Kid you almost like me but I had an illness taking my life then Orochimaru gived me the cursed then it past his power and his skills. If you wake you might try to kill me but this power is to great I can kill you befor you even get ready to kill me." -She lays her hand on kid's cheek.- "Life is a sin for me to live but I live to change my self."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

OCC: You realize that there is only level 1 and level 2 curse seals right?

Kid starts to thrash around he's comming back to life. The thrashing stops for a few minutes. His eyes slowly open and sees this demons sitting by him. He jumps to his feet to takes a fighting stance but falls back over, he doesn't have enough strength. He looks at the demon.
"You must be one of Orochimarus lackies, come to make sure I walk up?" Kid asks this demon.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

OCC: There is a lvl ten but no one can get to that far cause of the power it has on the body it eats the soul and weaken's it's host. But Ali is the only on in this story well have it ok. 

-Yukesema Ali [Crused Mark lvl ten] Looks at him and she does not looks happy.- "You do not member menow do you Kid. You are foolish and mindless you can't tell who I am with this mark." -She sighs.- "But I guess I have no chace to train you to get better then Master and pash him in rank wait you only a normal human you can't do the trainning It can kill you in a day."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

Kid drags himself to his feet.
"Why don't we start by telling me who you are." Kid demands, "Besides I work alown."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Raven lands on Ali's sholder.- "Wow master talk about overbored. You need to hold off on your power and you level for sometime now. Oh Hi Kid Do you think master is more better then weaker ninja's who died trying to get to where master is at."

-Yukesema Ali looks at Raven.- "Raven bequit You foolish goodfor nothing pet I sould have killed you after I got you. Oh Kid it is me Ali you foolis mindless Kid."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

Kid gets wide eyed like this - O.O
"Ali..." Kid can't belive it.
He staps back into reality, "I'm not training under you, I refuse it. I'll figure out how to use this power on my own."
He pushes his way past Ali and out of the cave.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali grabs his arm.- "You well pass out if you move lay down and let your body heal and get used to the mark." -She looks at him then turns back into her human side.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

Kid rips his arm free, he has his back to Ali.
"I'm fine." Kid puts bluntly.
_"Why does she care so much?"_ He thinks to himself as he walks along a path into the forest.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down and sighs.- "Raven I think I have feels for Kid there the same feels I got when I show Sasori and was near him. But who can I love Kid now when I'm taken by Sasori."

OCC: Oh Fire Ali is going back to then leaf when evey one findsout there is a hidden thing about Ali. Oh and can you make Kid go back when Ali goes back.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

Kid is in the middle of nowere.
"This place looks alright." Kid says to himself and nods.
He sits up agaist a tree and closes his eyes just to rest, he's not sleeping.

OCC: Maybe, depends on if what I'm doing works out.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

OCC: Yeah it is ok. 

-Yukesema Ali trys to walk then falls Raven turns humand and hold her She has a high fever.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

"Man its quiet out here, I like it, I could definitaly get used to this!" Kid says stretching out more.

OCC: I'm gone untill tomorrow, later.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Raven Lays Ali in the cave and covers her up. He sighs and thinks "I should get Kid no He is lazy and never comes when i need his help."-

OCC: Ok bye.


----------



## White Knight (May 12, 2009)

Hydeka:"Sasuke"looks at him "you don't have to tell me bout your childhood with ali if you don't want"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 12, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha in the water and swims up.- "It is ok Hydeka I tell you later." -swims to him then pulls him in.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 12, 2009)

sasori saw everything start to finish he left and kept thinking about kimiko. "I cant stop thinking that somethings wrong with kimiko but what is it." he thinks to himself looking at the sky.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko woke up and saw sasuke and hydeka playing in the water. "Hey can i join" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 12, 2009)

Kid gets up and stretches, he rubs where his curse seal is.
"I have a super powerful back-up plan and I don't feel any differant. This is perfect. Now all I have to do is find Orochimaru and kill him." Kid says to himself and walks down the path he was following.


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

OOC: What the hell stop making Ali love another person its confusing me!What is she is she a ......um whats the word for someone who goes from one person to the next and so on.

"I've been talking to Kid yes but I don't know where he is now but I hope went to Orochimaru so he can get the power to kill you!"
Suruno runs off.He doesn't know where to go when he thinks suddenly of a lake/river so runs to the nearest one and just falls in.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 13, 2009)

Lady Tsunade followd Suruno.
"Look Suruno I had no idea you were still in contact with Ali, I'm sorry." Tsunade apologizes.

Kid walks by this lake and he sees two figures on the other side. One sitting one standing. Kid activates his byakugan to take a look at who they are. He sees Lady Tsunade and Suruno. Kid jumps behind some bushes and watches.
"What are they doing out here? Tsunade and Suruno arae probaly looking for me." Kid mumbles to himself.


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

"Tsunade just leaving me alone or I'll kill you."
Suruno jumps into the lake with all his clothes on and starts to swim away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

OCC: I'm sorry. But Ali is stuip she. I can change her to where she only thinks of Sasori and Itachi. Ok. For now on ali well be cold hearted to everyone.

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at kimiko and nods yes to her.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven takes care of Ali and does not want Ssori to know Ali's illness is back.-


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

Suruno is swimming and finds Sasuke."Sasuke!Nice to see you again!So whats up with you mate?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Suruno.- "Hi Suruno where is Ali and the others at."

OCC: Naru can ali be the way she was. She is to careing and nice. i do not want her mean She is scary.


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

OOC: I don't really care do what you want to do.

"I don't know where they are but they can look after themselves you should know that by now."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha has a bad feeling fe gets out and walk off is still near and find a cave sees Ali in pain and yells for Suruno to come where. raven is trying his best to keep Ali ok.-


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

Suruno runs after Sasuke and sees Ali."Whoa!Whats wrong with her?How did this happen anyway and when?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Raven looks down.- "It's the illness she had when she was a child it's back and Ali is sick what can we do. Who helped her befor I know Orochimaru did but whocan help her." -Sasuke puts a rag on her head to help the fever drop.-


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

"How bad is this illness?And do you know how to help her but can't actually do it?If so then that helps because it would mean that someone can do it maybe even one of us."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Raven looks Suruno.- "Her dad does not know healing jutsu's and I do not know if any one does. So master is doom." -He starts to freak out and flys around in his bird form like crazy.-


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

"RAVEN!Calm down there must be someone who knows how to make Ali better so stupid panicing and give me names!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gets up and grabs raven and shacks him.- "Why not see if Sasori could help Ali." -Raven bits Sasuke's hand.- 

-Raven looks mad.- "Sasori does not act like he loves master in the way I see it. He cares little about her."


----------



## Narurider (May 13, 2009)

"Raven that doesn't matter at the moment sasukes right Sasori maybe able help Ali so don't complain and lets go find him!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Raven sighs and saies ok lets go find Sasori.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 13, 2009)

Kid was reading lips.
"Wow, too much drama for me." Kid mutters and walks out of the bush exposing himself to Suruno and Sasuke.
He continues to walk the path.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kid.-"Kid we need help it is Ali can you get some water for her." -Holds Ali she has a high fever is in pain.- "Oh crap I left Hydeka at the lake man."


----------



## White Knight (May 13, 2009)

Hydeka:"i knew hw was still mad at me" gets up and heads towards konoha and sees the group"whats going on?notices Ali "Sasuke what happend?Kid? someone tell me"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 13, 2009)

Kid looks at Sasuke and then Hydeka emotionless and continues to walk away.


----------



## White Knight (May 13, 2009)

Hydeka:looks down trying not to draw attention to himself then he already has "umm...."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Hydeka.- "Hydeka Ali is ill."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 13, 2009)

_"They ask me for help as if I'm suposed to care, I could care less."_ Kid thinks to himself as he gets behind a tree line.


----------



## White Knight (May 13, 2009)

Hydeka:"I see"looks down and then starts to walk away


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sees Ali's fever geting bad.- "Ali hold on please Hydeka and I care about you. We want you to live with us agin."


----------



## White Knight (May 13, 2009)

Hydeka:"I better go me being here is probly whats making her worse"looks up and dissapears then reapears with water "Here Sasuke"turns and starts to leave once agin


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets out of Sasuke arms. She walks to Hydeka and makes him put his arms around her.- "I never wanted to hurt you Hydeka." -Sasuke watches.-


----------



## White Knight (May 13, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at Sasuke "Ali could you ever forgive me and Sasuke for what we did we broke your heart so badly it wasn't fair of me to come see you and i know i was bout to leave so why did you stop me"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali crys and looks down she lets go and passes out again. Sasuke catchs her.-


----------



## White Knight (May 13, 2009)

Hydeka:"as i thought Sasuke i better go take care of her and give her this" takes off headband and gives to sasuke "see you later Sasuke my love" dissapears in smoke and arrives at the lake (if she ever needs my help the seal on that headband will let me telaport to her)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 13, 2009)

-Sauke Uchiha looks down he is mad.- "Ali forgives you Hydeka and you leave."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 13, 2009)

Orochimaru appears to Kid as he's walking along that path.
"Enjoying your 'new-found power'?" Orochimaru asks.
"I haven't found a place to use it yet, I'll let you know when I do." Kid answers.
"You better be thankful, that mark I gave you in a Heaven Seal, one of my most powerful seals. To show me your respect, you'll call me master." Orochimaru demands.
"Yes..." It's hard to bring himself to call this monster Master; Orochimaru is staring at him; he finishes, "Master."
"Good student. I'll come by again soon." Orochimaru hisses and dissapears.
--------The Following Events Happen in Unison--------
_"I can't wait to kill him."_ Kid thinks to himself.
Orochimaru apears in his secret layer and thinks with a greedy smile, "He will be a nice new body for me."


----------



## Narurider (May 14, 2009)

"Damn Hydeka leaving for no reason!I'll kill him!But first Kid he didn't even stop or think of helping!"
Suruno gets ready to run after him but stops himself because he can't leave Ali."Now I'm going to find Sasori and see if he can help Ali."
Suruno runs off to find Sasori but he realies he has no idea where he is.


----------



## White Knight (May 14, 2009)

Hydeka:"Fuck i stay away from her" thinks of the headband and instantly transports to ali "Sasuke what can i do to help/and im sorry for leaving like that"starts to cry"its just.../never mind tell me what i can do to help her"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha Thinks "Last time Ali was sick she need a hot bath in a heal hot springs near the Yukesema Village and last time I was beaten near death by her."- "Hydeka can you take her to the healing hotspringd near the Yukesema Village and put her in." -Holds Ali.-


----------



## White Knight (May 14, 2009)

Hydeka: thinks "sure" picks up Ali and dissapears "hold on Ali reappears next to hotspring and puts ali in then waits to see anysign of healing


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 14, 2009)

-Hour laters the illness breaks and Ali starts to wake.-


----------



## White Knight (May 14, 2009)

Hydeka:""Ali your awake how do you feel"looks down


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes she looks at Hydeka and looks mad then stops and cover.- "Hydeka why am i aaa not dressed and in the hot springs. You left me for Sasuke so why help me you and him never care for me."


----------



## White Knight (May 14, 2009)

Hydeka:"Ali thats not true we do care for you we will never leave you when you need help we told you that and when you needed help we were there and your other friends were not we helped you cause we feel for you and i think Sasuke would leave me for you in a second cause he does love you i love you to but i also love him but i will always be here for you and so will he"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blushing she looks down.- "But it is to Late I can't be with you or him. I was taken and I belong to Sasori." -She crys and looks down.-


----------



## White Knight (May 14, 2009)

Hydeka:"Ali i forgive you for what you did to me takes off shirt to reveal scars accross his chest"I never blamed you and if you can't be with either of us i want to at least be at your side like the good old days when me and you were best of friends but thats only if you could forgive me for betraying your heart"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets out she knows she not dressed but does not care she puts her hand on his heart. She looks at him.- "I be with you but What can I do about Sasori. I love you and Sasuke and him My heart is so lost."


----------



## White Knight (May 14, 2009)

Hydeka:"oh Ali your choice no one elses i will not make you choose i will leave it makes you feel better"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali stops him and hugs him.- "Stay please."


----------



## White Knight (May 14, 2009)

Hydeka: blushing"ok Ali i will stay with you uh..... feints!!!


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blushing.- "Aaa."


----------



## White Knight (May 14, 2009)

OCC: i rp itachi

Itachi: "Mission complete what next....?"feels strange "I feel what is it i feel Ryuga what has he done this time i can't wait to seek my revenge on that kid he is the only one who survived my attack and i shall kill him this time 


Hydeka: wakes up "no Itachi Ali we got to go Itachi is on his way Ali i don't want to be here I....I can't kill him now gets up "Lets go to Sasuke Ali he can help us i hope" looks worried


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "What." -She gets dressed.- "Why is he coming."


----------



## White Knight (May 14, 2009)

Hydeka:"he is the one who attacked my family and i was the only one who lived ive been trying to hunt him down but i was to affraid to fight himcrying "he wants to kill me lets go"vanishes with ali "Sasuke Ali is ok but Itachi is after me we need your help"

Itachi:arrives at the hot spring"he sensed me he is good but where did he go" looks over and sees two sets of prints "oh so he was not alone who could be with him well im not gonna find him here  leaves "where to look how bout of course Konoha but should i go back to my forsaken village?


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 14, 2009)

kimiko saw that sasuke left to find out about somethind. _"i better go find sasori"_ kimiko thinks to herself and vanished.

*MeanWhile*

few days later James went back to the leaf to see if kimiko was doing okay.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "Hydeka I can try to get him to not kill you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 14, 2009)

kimiko found sasori watching the clouds. "HI SASORI!!" kimiko said scaring him to death. "Kimiko stop that" he said begin all mad. "Sorry sasori" kimiko said looking down. "Its okay so what do you want?" he said smiling. "I dont know i cant remember?" kimiko said still looking down.

*MeanWhile*

James went to the woods to find kimiko but couldnt find her. "Where is she?" he said to himself.


----------



## White Knight (May 15, 2009)

Hydeka:"I don't think that would work and im not gonna put you in danger like that Ali"



Itachi: walking in the forbidden forest of the Leaf comes apon a scout "hmm i wonder what he knows" sneaks up on the scout and puts a kunai to his gut but accidently stabbed him"fuck didn't mean that but where have they gone let me see/man i am tierd i will look after a nap" falls asleep


----------



## Narurider (May 15, 2009)

Suruno decides to lay down and relax under a tree.He gets bored and walks around but suddenly stops when images flash in his mind."Fire......Death......Darkness.......lightnin.....Destruction........huh Ali......but why?"
Suruno on the ground with his hand clutching his head.The images in his mind were: _Burning buildings,Dying people,a sudden darkness across the land,lightning striking many places at once,destruction of life itself and the person who did all this who was Ali._
He ran to try and find someone to tell them what he saw.He finds Kimiko and Sasori."Hello lovebirds you'll never guess what I saw!"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 15, 2009)

Kid decides to get up and walks around, he stumble upon Suruno and others. He sees Suruno tence up.
"Suruno calm down, I'm not here to cause trouble." Kid assures.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sighs. She walks off.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

when kimiko was about to say something she got scared and saw suruno because she doesnt remember him. kimiko just looks away. "oh hey suruno so what did you see?" sasori said smiling. kimiko hides behind sasori because she doesnt like to meet new people.

*MeanWhile*
"Where is kimiko? i thought she will be at the woods?" he said to himself with worried in his voice.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees Sasori, Suruno and Kimiko. She hides be hind a tree. Scared to come out.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

kimiko looked around the woods and found Ali hiding behind a tree. she vanished and appeared at the back of Ali. "hi do...do you know wh....who am i?" kimiko said so shy.

*MeanWhile*
james try to head in a different direction to find kimiko. "Damnit where is she?" he thinks to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sighs.- "Kimiko do not do that ok. I know you and I heard you got rid of you memories of me, Sasuke and all of the others."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

"really i...i dont remember" kimiko said looking down. After that james found kimiko and Ali talking. "Hey kimiko and Ali" he said with a smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali grabs James' arm. She is mad and yells. When she yelled Sasori can know she is know.- "Give Kimiko her memories back look at her she is sad."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

james got sacred. "fine but she will scream to earse her memories again" james said telling the truth. After Ali lets go of james use a few hand signs and touched her forhead with his finger and the memories came back to her. kimiko looked at james so shocked and fainted. "there im done" james said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali picks up Kimiko.- "Kimiko you be ok." -She lays her down then sees if Sasori heard her.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

sasori just kept talking to suruno and kid. kimiko wake up and saw Ali and james. "uuhh....A...Ali?" kimiko said trying to get up but couldnt because she felt a bit dizzy. "hi kimiko" james said smiling a  little. "wh...what happened?" kimiko said looking at both of them.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kimiko.- "You had a fever and passed out do to it."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

"are you sure because i  cant rememb...." kimiko said looking at james. kimiko got up and remember one thing  that she told james to get rid of her old memories then she began cry. "why.....why james why did you do this i dont want to remember about this i just want to forget it" kimiko said punching him. james just dodge the attack. "i....wel it was alis fault" james said. kimiko turned around to see Ali. "is this true?" kimiko said looking at her.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 15, 2009)

"This party suddenly got over crowded, I'm out." Kid says making the half tiger handseal and dissapears.
Kid reapears and Orochimaru is standing infront of him.
"Are you not going to use your new power." Orochimaru hisses.
"In good time master, in good time." Kid responds not paying any attention to Orochimaru.
"Show me your power!" Orochimaru yells and punches Kid in the gut sending him flying inot a tree.
Kids level one activates through Kids anger. He pulls himself out of the tree. He's holding back the transformation.
Kid shakes his head and says, "You can go screw yourself Orochimaru, if you think punching me it going to piss me off enought your quite mistaken."
Orochimaru apears behind Kid in a flash. Kid gets wide-eyed. Orochimaru kicks Kid back. Orochimaru smiles, jumps into the air and hold out his arms.
"Stricking Shadow Snake!" Orochimaru hisses.
Kid dodges just by barely the smoke cloud is sees for a few kilometres.
"Alright, you want to see it!? Fine!" Kid screams at Orochimaru.
Kids skin turns a dead like gray, his shoulders grow two spikes sticking out on a angle,  his eyes go jet black and his byakugan is constantly active.
"Bring it on!" Kid screams at Orochimaru.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks into Kimiko's eyes.- "You are happy with your memory's done you here sad. I can tell people's feels easy. Forgetting the pain can make some ones heart feel sad."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

"but ali you dont know what sasuke did" kimiko said still crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "It was not Sasuke It was i who made Sasuke not feel love for any one but i changed that but Sasuke talked to me. He has to pick Hydeka or You. He is scared."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

"so wheres sasuke?" kimiko said looking at Ali. James just use a hand sign and vanished.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 15, 2009)

"Stricking Shadow Snake!" Orochimaru roars.
"Mountain Crusher!" Kid yells as his move destroys the snakes.
"Not to bad, not to bad at all." Orochimaru complements.
"Shut up and die!" Kid screams and starts spinning on his heal, "Eight Trigrams: Giant Heavenly Katon Spin!"
The earth erupts into a massive spinning white flamed fireball. Its so big that it can be seen from the location everyone is at. Kid stops spinning thinking he got Orochimaru he can be found so Kid thinks he succeded. A kunai zooms past his face and stick into the ground, theres a note on it that read:
'Kid thats a very nice move you have. Untill next time, Orochimaru.'
"Son of a bitch!" Kid screams and passes out, his level 2 curse mark dissappearing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks to where the cave is at.- "He is over there with Hydeka."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

"okay but im scared" kimio said looking down.


----------



## White Knight (May 15, 2009)

Hydeka: teleports to Ali "i don't belive we have met before" eztends a hand to kimiko


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at where Sasori is at.- "Is he mad at me Kimiko."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

"no he isnt why? and hi " kimiko said smiling at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Hydeka.- "Hi Hydeka."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 15, 2009)

"Ali i feel nervous" kimiko said feeling worried too.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 15, 2009)

Kid wakes up, he pulls himself to his feet. He looks around and something catched his eyes, two holes in his clothes were his shoulders are.
"Did that level two this? Well time for a clothes change." Kid rips the sleeves of his shirt.
Kid picks up the note, he looks pissed.
"I'm going to need help to take Orochimaru down, I got to find the others. I'll make them an offer they can't refuse." Kid says to himself dissappering.

He appers neer Alis position.
"She has to be around here somewere, this is were I felt her chakra." He says loud enough for her to hear.


----------



## White Knight (May 15, 2009)

Hydeka: looks around "Ali you shouldn't be wondering off i told you he is comming maybe if we get lucky he won't find me but i think i should go" looks at Ali


Itachi:"Im getting close but what is this strange feeling could his companion no it couldn't be well then gotta move fast"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks around she sees Kid.- "Hold on." -She goes to Kid.- "What is it Kid."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 15, 2009)

"Help me kill Orochimmaru, I'll make it worth your while." Kid says offering her what ever she wants from him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "I well not kill him. He is my master and he was the only one who cared for me."


----------



## White Knight (May 15, 2009)

Hydeka:walks over to kid and ali "Kid its been awhile and if you want i shall help as well"(maybe this will distract itachi for awhile)

Itachi: appears between kid and ali "Hydeka your gonna die" he lundges toward Hydeka

Hydeka: "Itachi Ali get out of here  got hit by Itachi and starts bleeding ( he hit me in the same spot Ali did guess it wasn't fully heald this isn't good)


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 15, 2009)

Kid screams and goes into his second level curse seal. He kicks Itachi into the neerest object.
"Get out of here, I got this covered." Kid voice sounds gruffy.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees Itachi.- "Itachi what you doing here." -She grabs him and looks at him.- "Stop it Itachi. He is my friend."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 15, 2009)

Kid stands out of a fighting stands.
"Fine ruin my fun. After all he's low life Uchiha." Kid mocks and laughs.


----------



## White Knight (May 15, 2009)

Hydeka: "Ali go we can handel this" sounds timid

Itachi: "Nice try Kid but you have to do better than that"

Hydeka:"how bout this Itach does a series of back flips and then a series of hand signs " Ali didn't want you to see this but no choice *Fire Style:Fire Vortex Jutsu* fire erupts from the ground right under Itachi like a gyser rotating 
in spirals"that should do it" passes out due to over use of chakra

Itachi: "Sorry Ali not this time Hydeka you have gotten strong but unfortunetly you are still weak and now you are wide open   starts towards Hydeka getting ready to attack


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 15, 2009)

"Mountain Crusher!" Kid screams.
The powerful attack Itachi back into a tree.
"Your fights with me now Uchiha!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kid and looks mad.-


----------



## White Knight (May 15, 2009)

Itachi: bleeding profusly "Kid.....Kid you should sound as if your so big boy im not done yet *Water Clone Exsplosion* a clone behind Kid explodes


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 15, 2009)

Kid takes the blunt of the attack but gets up quickly.
"That all you got???" Kid mocks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets mad and her cursed mark takes over and she attacks Itachi.- "What is it I'm ticked off here."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 15, 2009)

Kid backs off.
_"I definitaly don't want to be neer that when it goes off."_ Kid thinks as he backs up.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: "Ali" whispers "Im sorry for not being able to... surge of chakra comes out of him 

Itachi:"what is this"

Hydeka:"IIIIIttttaaaaaacchhhhhiiii" stands up and vanashis itachi hits the ground 

Itachi: "oh there is still fight left in you but where is this power coming from"

Hydeka:Earth Style Guilitine Hydeka puts both hands on the ground and the trees around come to life and bind itachi "Kid here is your chance"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 16, 2009)

"Right!" Kid yells and jumps into the air.
Kid lands on Itachis back. His hands glowing and orangy-red.
"Eight Trigrams: 361 Palms!" Kid starts the attack that will end up killing Itachi.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi: poof is gone

Hydeka: "no way a shadow clone that can't be where is the real itachi" "Kid thanks for the help and if your wondering my power i used to knock him down its called the Omnistrike it gives me enduance and extra chakra pluse speed and strenght but it has a cost i can only use it once every five days"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 16, 2009)

"Interesting, your help will be helpful when I'm fighting Orochimaru. Kid returns to normal.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"why are you going for Orochimaru for anyway"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 16, 2009)

"He doesn't deserve to live, thats why." Kid says matter-of-factly, "I have to go, I'll contact you when I need you."

OCC: I'm out, later.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"ok you know Ali will hate us for this and Itachi will probly warn him to so i will try to come up with a plan and you do the same maybe we will get lucky


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

OCC: Im out of here gonna lurk but then im going to bed


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

kimiko waited for Ali but decided to leave and hide from Ali. _"What should i do?"_ kimiko said to herself.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

The images Suruno saw come back but are more horrible.He falls to the ground clutching his head before passing out while the images still continue to flash in front of him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali disappaered from everyone she is mad.- 

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha sees Kimiko and walks to her.- "Hi kimiko."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:walks to sasuke "Sasuke did you happen to see wich way Ali went?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Hydeka.- "She might have when to where only her and Itachi know of to think But I hope Itachi does not find out Ali is carrying a child."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

kimiko looked at sasuke her face all red. "sa....sasuke do...do u still love me" kimiko said looking down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "I do Kimiko but do not know who to pick you or Hydeka." -He feels sad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"oh then if you chose hydeka then...then its okay" kimiko said making a fake smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "Kimiko you lying you are sad."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"okay i was but sasuke i can live with out you" kimiko said crying.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: looks down "Sasuke do you think she still has the headband i gave her"


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

A boy appears by Suruno."Hello old friend its time I kill you."
Suruno opens his eyes and sees the boy."Marth is that you?What are you doing here?"
"I'm here to kill you."
Suruno gets up."8 trigrams 64 palms!" Marth shouts in the hyuuga's fighting stance and starts hitting Suruno."2 palms....4 palms....16 palms....32 palms....64 palms!"
Suruno falls down."Help me somebody!" Suruno shouts loud enough for everyone to hear.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha loks at Hydeka and sighs. He does not know. He looks at Kimiko.- "My do you want to live with me and Hydeka."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"hmm....okay" kimiko said looking down.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 16, 2009)

Kid hears someones yell for help, he has nothing better to do so he runs towards how was yelling. He sees someone thats useing the Hyuga fighting style agaist Suruno. Kid smirks.
"This shold be fun." Kid says to himself emerging into the 'battle ground'.
He kicks Marth away and turns to Suruno.
"You'll be ok, he shut off you chakra network though so you can't use jutsus." Kid says taking up a fighting stance.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

Marth appears behind Kid."8 trigrams lightning palms!" Marth shouts before hitting Kid with 8 trigrams 64 palms but he focuses his lightning chalra into his hands while doing it electricuting Kid.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 16, 2009)

After the final hit get gets pushed back sliding on his feet. His heads hanging down.
"You've pissed me off... worng decision!" Kid yells and turns his head, his level one curse mark active and his byakugan on.
Kid takes up the 361 palms fighting stance.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Hydeka.- "Is it ok she lives with us."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: hears the battel "Ive got to go help" appears in the battel feild "KId do you need help?"


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

Marth activates his byakugan."Ah the curse mark and that stance 361 palms I guess this will be fun."
Marth gets himself ready do use heavenly spin for when Kid attacks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke then continues walking leaving sasuke behind. _"james where are u?"_ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 16, 2009)

"I got this." He replies to Hydeka.
Kids hands glow orangy-red.
"Eight Trigrams: 361 Palms!" Kid yells and he goes to start the attack.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"well if you need me im right here""Suruno how did this start?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.-


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

Marth swirls around and a semi sphere goes around Marth hitting Kid and knocking him back.
Suruno appears behind Marth with his chakra network full of demon chakra."You hurt my friends now you'll pay!RASENGAN!" Suruno shouts as he makes a rasengan and slams it into Marth making him go flying.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:"Orochimaru Kid has got a cell to take you down you should watch your self if you know whats good for you"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

kimiko looked at sasuke from far away "hey sasuke james is only my brother no matter what i will always care about you" kimiko yelled. After that an enemy got kimiko with a kunia on the neck. "do you want to die?" he said smiling. "sasuke help please" kimiko said. "is that your boyfriend" he said laughing.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 16, 2009)

After the smoke settles Kid is in his demon form.
"Thats it, now he's dead!" Kid yells in his demonic voice.
---------------------------------
"He does does he, thanks for letting me know Itachi." Orochimaru says.
_"He'll TRY to take me down."_ He thinks.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"did you really need to kill him" (wow they seem to be an unbeatable team i should stay causious0


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

Marth is still flying and hits the ground beside Kimiko.

--------------------------------------

Suruno sees Kid."Kid what happened to you?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasukesema Uchiha runs and saves Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"do you want to fight boy?" he said still hold kimiko. kimiko was still struggling to get free and screamed when she saw marth hit the ground beside her and the man.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: puts a hand on the shoulder of the guy holding the kunai "Not a good idea friend he disarmed the man and moved kimiko out of the way


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

Marth opens his eyes and sees Kimiko."Hey who are you and where am I?"
Marth notices Sasuke."You're an Uchiha stupid little Uchihas."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"my name is kimiko and who are you?" kimiko said  looking at him. "dont touch me" he said and try to cut hydeka on his shoulder.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gets mad.-


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"I'm Marth kimiko do you know this stupid little Uchiha?Those damn Uchihas should all die if you ask me."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: bleeding "Even worse idea" -threw a punch and sent him flying into a tree- "do you want more if not then don't get up" looks at kimiko "are you ok"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"im fine hydeka. hi marth and yes i do know him but why do you want them to die?" kimiko said. The man got up and through a poison needle at kimiko at the back of her neck and she went out cold. "ha! see you guys later" he said and vanished.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"Whoa Kimiko are you ok?Damn you Uchiha you're family always brag about their strength so why couldn't you help her?"


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"No" agin i am useless to help those who need it most "Kimiko why did this have to happen Sasuke i.... pulls the needel out and starts to suck the poisen out in the process swallows some and gets knocked out cold


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha walks off is sad.-


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

""Well the other guy is down I guess its my turn."
Marth sucks out the rest of the poison and isn't effected because Hydeka had taken most of it out.Math spits out the poison onto the ground and pukes.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi: goes to secete place only known by him and Ali "Ali are you here"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

kimiko woke up and saw marth. "hey wheres sasuke?" kimiko said getting up.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"I don't know he walked off why do you want to know anyway?He's just a Uchiha noone really cares about them."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: shudders as the poisen goes through his body


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"wel i care about him" kimiko said looking down. she took out a medicin at try to give hydeka to drink it for the poisen wont spread all over.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: swallos some of the medicin and looks up "Are you ok Kimiko im sorry i couldn't protect you"


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"Why do you care for him hes just annoying just like the rest of the Uchiha clan.They're all annoying."
Marth starts to feel like he likes Kimiko.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"im fine and its okay hydeka" kimiko said smiling. kimiko looks at marth. "wel he is not annoying" kimiko said.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"I think he is mad at me Sasuke that is"


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"You hydeka are gay?Oh and you Kimiko he is annoying all Uchihas are so don't disagree oh I ummmmmm nevermind."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"you what? hey hydeka why is sasuke mad about you?" kimiko said looking at both of them confused.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"Yes I am"looks away (sasuke pleez forgive me) gets up "So why did you attack Marth and know you being so nice whats up with that" then looks a Kimiko "I don't know if its me he is mad at but if he is it would be because i couldn't stop the needel in time or he has mixed feelings about the both of us"


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"No nevermind what I was going to say was really really stupid so imagine I didn't say anything ok Kimiko?You are gay?Ew!Oh I'm being nice because ummmm nevermind I'll tell you if we ever have sometime alone."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"fine ill just forget it" kimiko said looking away mad.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali asleeped in the cave where her and Itachi staied one time when It was rainning.-


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: "Marth it is ok and why you say eww for there is nothing wrong with itlooks away "Kimiko we should go look for him"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"yeah i feel worried about him" kimiko said looking down.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"Hey Kimiko are you mad?If so I'm sorry please don't be mad at me.Oh its just I'm not exactly comfortable near someone whos gay but I'll get used to it.Why should you be worried about him?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"its okay marth. wel is because.....nevermind" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"You like him don't you?"
Marth looks down upset.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at Marth weirdly "well excuse me for being who i am walks away 

Itachi:"Oh there you are" sits down and awaits Ali to wake from her slumber


----------



## Narurider (May 16, 2009)

"Hey hydeka wait I said I would get used to it!Geez gay people these days so touchy my god."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

kimiko is alone with marth. "wel i use to but i dont know who to love" kimiko said feeling sad.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: stops at that statement "What was that" builds fire in his right hand


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha at where Ali and him picked flowers when they where kids.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali wakes and sees Itachi.- "Itachi it's you."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:"yeah its me why were you hanging around with that boy for?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "He is my friend." -She gets up but feels little sick but trys to not show it.-


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:"Your frined a weakling like him wow that is really funny"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets mad then stops.-


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:"you know its the truth you have to have another reason for staying tell me what about him ties you both to each other"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "He is nice to me and I saved him." -She looks down thinks "Sould I tell him about what happen when He was away about Sasori and I."-


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:"Yes crush his hope destroy him from the inside out that would be the best way to beat him down"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali walks to Itachi and slapes him across the face.- "You are so stuiped and brainless I amd glad i was take by some one eash." -She covers her mouth.-


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:"Ali" looks mad "*Ali did you really just do that I... I CAN"T BELIVE YOU I KEPT HIM ALIVE IN OUR FIGHT I SHOWED MERCY TOWARDS HIM AND YOU ACT LIKE THIS TOWARDS ME WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks mad.- "Itachi Hydeka is not tha father of the child and hydeka is with Sasuke."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:"really" calms down "with Sasuke you say that is interesting" has a devious look in his eye and grins "so who is the father then"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "Some one you know on the Akatsuki. Oh and I joined the Akatuski to be with you but I was taken."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:"someone there hu and you joind to be close to me why would you do that"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks mad.- "You forgot the promis you mad to me when we where children. To marry me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 16, 2009)

Kid demon form fade.
"I went to Orochimaru to get stronger to keep up with you guys." Kid tells Suruno.


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:"no i have not forgot Ali but you bear the child of another how could we it is un speakable"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

kimiko was still alone with marth waiting for his reply. kimiko was blushing a little.

*MeanWhile*

sasori is at the forest just watching the clouds when he is done training. _"Wheres Ali?"_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "I'm sorry Itachi I thought you forgot so i let my self be taken by Sasori I'm sorry I wanted you to take me. -She crys and falls to her knees.-


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi: "Ali you are no longer anyuse to me so be gone"

Hydeka: calms down "im gonna go find Sasuke you may come if you wish Kimiko,Marth"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali heart feels crushed and she disappaers and appaers to Sasori crying and hugs him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 16, 2009)

"wel i just.......okay then lets go find him" kimiko said.

*MeanWhile*

sasori saw Ali hugging him. "Whats wrong Ali?" sasori said hugging back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali crying.- "I'm sad." -She looks at Sasori then kisses his lips.-


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"the best place to look would be Yukesema village i got a feeling he might be there"

Itachi:"Was that smart well i could just see who she goes to but how to track her


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha at the feild of flowers picking some for hydeka and Kimiko.-


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:finds himself in a field of flowers "oh how nice"bends down and smells a red flower then starts to blush "kinda smells like Sasuke"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha behind Hydeka.- "I see you fould the Yukesema Rose. Ali love that rose She given me and Itachi both one. The rose can ever dead."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydekaing "Sasuke why did you leave like that" looks down "um it wasn't me was it"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "No it is that i love Kimiko and you."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"then date us both Sasuke i don't care as long as i can stay with you  looks down and turns a deep red


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha blushing and looks into Hydeka's eyes.- "If you wish it." -kisses Hydeka's lips.-


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: blushing and wraps arms around his Lover "hold on Sasuke"
bends down and grabes the rose and puts it in Sasuke's ear "There you go love


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha blushing.- "Hydeka thank you."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka: blushing "you look cute with that flower Sasuke"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gives Hydeka the flowers for him.- "Here."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"Oh Sasuke they are so beautiful" holds up flowers and spins then falls back and lands on the ground sniffing the flowers givin to him by Sasuke then turns on his tummy and looks at sasuke Won't you join me Sasuke"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha lays by Hydeka.-


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"Sasuke when Kimiko was attacked with the posin needel you froze up what was it that made you do that"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "I do not know."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"It is ok my love i sucked out most of the poisen and then Marth had to finish cause i accidently swallowed some so she is fine and really worried about you she should be around here some where but we got seperated here in the field"looks away from Sasuke


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha past out.-


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"uh Sasuke whats wrong" passes out as well

Itachi:"my search for the one who Ali has loved continues till the end but there has to be some way oh lets think what did she say Hydeka loves Sasuke so that rules them out and they are not part of the Akatsuki so maybe Orochimaru"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sees Itachi and gets up and walks to him.- "Broter um The guy that Ali carrying a child is part of the Akatsuki ask the leader He know. He put Ali in the room with the guy."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:Sasuke why help me iv been hunting down your lover for 12 years so why tell me what i need to know what would you get out of this"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha look at Itachi.- "I want you to take Ali back and marry her."


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:"and what of your boyfriend should i kill him now or is his protection inclueded in the exchange starts to move towards Hydake


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha grabes Itachi.- "If you kill him I tall Ali and she lock you up again"


----------



## White Knight (May 16, 2009)

Itachi:"oh Sasuke do you think i would let that happen if i were to kill your boyfriend i would kill you to but seeing how much you love him and the fire in your eye just now i shall take my leave but remeber this Sasuke i never lose" dissapeard

Hydeka: wakes up "Sasuke whats going on what was all that yellin about"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 16, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks down.- "Itachi was here."


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

"Hey Kimiko what do you mean by you don't know who you love do you think you love someone else as well?If so who?"

--------------------------------------------------

"Kid why would go to him?He just wants to use you.You're a pawn to him!If he doesn't find any use for you then he'll just kill you!You idiot!"


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Hydeka:"Itachi why was he here he didn't hurt you did he?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at him.- "No."


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Hydeka:"so Sasuke what did he want then if not to hurt you or kill me what was the reason he was here"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Hydeka.- "He looking for who took Ali I was going to tell him it's Sasori but did not.


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Hydeka:"Sasuke thats good that you didn't sayanything to important but if he does find out Sasori would be in trouble"  looks up at the clouds "I really like it here Sasuke no wonder you came here"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sighs.- "I came here to think of the past."


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Hydeka:"Sasuke you never did tell me about your childhood"

Itachi:"Pain come out i need to know something from you so show yourself


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.-

*Meanwhile*

-Pain walks to Itachi.- "Your back."


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Hydeka:"Sasuke what is it"

Itachi:"of course easy mission anyway who is the one the inpregnet Ali Pain i want to know"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha thinking about the past.- "It's nothing."

*Meanwhile*

-Pain looks shocked.- "What Ali is carrying a child. I pot her in Sasori's room but never thought he would do any thing to her."


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Hydeka:"Sasuke you are lying but if you don't want to tell me then don't

Itachi:"That was dumb Pain what in the hell were you thinking putting her with him"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha walks off abit but fallls he has not sleep for a week do to the nightmares.-

*Meanwhile.*

-Pain looks at Itachi.- "Ali asked to be with himbecause she was sick of waiting for you to come back. You know her she hates being alone. In a room with closet."


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Hydeka: goes up to Sasuke and makes sure he is ok then lays next to him and falls asleep as well

Itachi:"she only had to wait cause of you you sent me on a mission so don't act like your so innocent Pain"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Pain looks at Itachi mad.- "You never thought of Ali as your soon to be wife. Why start caring now when she is taken from you."


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Itachi:"hmph you talk as if you know me i have always cared for her Pain and cause of you i lost her to that.... he stops in mid sentance and looks down


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Pain looks at Itachi then leaves.-


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Itachi:"thats it just turn and leave seems to be the only thing your good for"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Pain looks back at Itachi.- "If you want Ali back you have to take her back. But you well not."


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Itachi:"no faith in my ability hu i can do anything Pain you should know that"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Pain looks at him.- "You think." -he leaves.-


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Itachi"that could have been worse" coughs up blood and feints


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali has a odd feeling Itachi is hurt she does not know what to do. She stays by Sasori then thinks.- "I'm sorry Sasori i be back." -She disappaer.-


----------



## White Knight (May 17, 2009)

Hydeka: wakes up and looks at Sasuke "still asleep my love you must have been tierd" then lays there and awaits him to wake

Itachi: wakes up coverd in blood comming out of his mouth "whats wrong with me"


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

Suruno runs off and thinks of a place to go."Can't think of anywhere oh well I'll just search for someplace."
He runs off and soon finds Marth."Marth what are you doing?"
"Suruno get out of here I'm letting you live this time but you better leave now!"
Suruno looks down then walks away.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

kimiko saw suruno but just looks down. "marth uumm.....wel you.....nevermind its a stuiped question" kimiko said looking away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali appaers to Itachi and gets by him. She heals him.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha is sick from not sleeping.-


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

"What is it Kimiko?Whats the question?Don't worry I won't tease you cause I've got a stupid question to ask you after you tell me."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"no you first marth" kimiko said blushing and looking away.


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

"Oh ok then Kimiko I was wondering would.......would you like to go out on a date with.........me?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"yes i will go on a date with you." kimik said blushing.


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

"You......you what?You'll go!?Oh thats great!"
Marth starts to blush like mad.
"Well where do you want to go?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"wel i dont know maybe somewhere special" kimiko said blushing and looking away.


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

"Somewhere special welllllllllllll I got nothing.What about you anywhere special you can think about?"
Marth can't help himself and leans over and kisses Kimiko.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

when marth kissed kimiko she turns super red. "wel how about the ramen shop" kimiko said kissing him back then looks away.


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

"Ramen shop well I guess that ok.Its better than nothing.Oh you turned red when I kissed you but then you kissed me back then you looked away like you're ashamed.Is something wrong?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"wel maybe?" kimiko said looking him still blushing. _"should i go look for sasuke i really miss him."_ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

"Oh then maybe I should go."
Marth gets up and starts to walk away depressed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha woken and sees Hydeka is gone. He gets uo to the lake and gets water to drink.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"what did i saw marth!" kimiko said looking down and starts to cry.


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

Marth stops and turns to look at Kimiko."You said maybe when I asked if something is wrong you probably like someone else but you're just trying to not hurt my feelings."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"see this is why i cant even tell WHO TO LOVE" kimiko said falling to her knees and start to cry more.


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

"What do you mean?"
Marth walks beside Kimiko crouches down and asks,"Do you want a hug?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"just leave me alone marth just let me die here alone" kimiko said crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha drinks the water and thinkes "What sould I do I'm hurting Kimiko if I stay with her and Hydeka I better leave her and make her happy so she can move on." He strats to cry.-


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

"No Kimiko I won't let you die I love you if you're going to die here then I want you to at least not die alone."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"marth.....but you dont know who i am?" kimiko said looking away not even saying nothing.


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

"Not really even do I hate Suruno me and him write to tell what we do while we aren't near each other and he told me about you so there I know you as much as he does."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"but you dont know about the demon" kimiko said looking at him.


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

Demon?What demon?Do you mean like Suruno's demon if so I don't really mind well I don't mind anyway?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha has a sad look on his face he appaers to Kimiko and Marth.- "Kimiko I'm hurting you if you be with me I'm doing that is right Kimiko I'm sorry It's not working out. I am leaving you cause it is not right loving two people. So farewell be happy with out me." -He disappaers and appaers in his house crying. He locked in his room.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

kimiko saw sasuke and he said everything to her and then dissappered. kimiko stand up and walked away from marth.


----------



## Narurider (May 17, 2009)

"Kimiko......man I screwed up I guess.Well I guess I better do something but what should I do?"
Marth decides to stay and sulk.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

The man came back and saw kimiko leaving. "now its me chance to kill her" he said to himself. Then marth heard him a few feet far from him. _"what does this have to happened to me"_ kimiko thinks to herself.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was walking to find kimiko. "Wheres kimiko?" he said to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha starts cutting him self again.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

kimiko was close to the lake watching the clouds pass by. sasori saw kimiko sitting close to the lake. "hey kimiko whats wrong?" sasori said with a smile. "its nothing really" kimiko said no even looking at him.

*MeanWhile*

A girl came to sasukes house and knocked on the door. "Anyone home" she said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha past out from blood lost in his room.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

She open the door and saw sasuke past out. "Oh no" she said so worried. She use a few hand signs andstarted to heal his cuts. "hello are you okay" she said still healing him.

*MeanWhile*

"please tell me" sasori said using his puppy dog eyes. kimiko giggled and said, "okay you got me. Its because of sasuke apologized to me and he rather be with hydeka and not me. So i rather be alone and die alone without a boyfriend." "aww. common maybe is because you need to find your true love" he said smiling. "yeah but i dont know who?" kimiko said looking down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha well not wake.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali took Itachi back to the base and layed him in his room then left to Sasori and sits by her stuff. She has a feeling Sasuke tryed to kill him self.- "Sasuke is stuip He wanted to be with Kimiko but Hydeka come back and Sasuke hurt him self to stop the pain." -She writes in her book.- "I could go tell Kimiko but She be hurt that Sasuke trys to kill him self so she be happy. Oh well I go." -Gets up and hold her book and appaers to Kimiko and Sasori.- "Kimiko Sasuke tryed to kill him self so the pain would stop. He loves you but Hydeka and him loved each other for a year. Sasuke wish He could be with you but Hydeka and him are in love. Sasuke knows it is not right loving two people so he trys to kill him self. I think he gone to far this time and did it." -She looks at Sasori then looks down.- "Sasori you care for Kimiko alot even more then me. I guess I'm not right to be your girlfriend cause you never show you care for me as much as you care for Kimiko."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"wait Ali i do care about you more so please stop doing that it hurts my feelings i was only helping kimiko feel better" he said hugging Ali. "wel each time i get atacked he just stands there watching me sufer till i die" kimiko said crying. "besides if he did care he would already be here and try to cheer me up but no he just stays home and keeps cutting himself to death!"

*MeanWhile*

She was still healing him but it wont work. So she started to cry. "i seen people die in front of me and now this" she said in a whisper.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali crying and looks at Sasori then Kimiko.- "Kimiko Sasuke can't wake he lost alot of blood. He thinks you better of with out him." -She looks at Sasori and looks down.- "Even if I make people do things they do not want to do you still well love me and care for me." -She shows Kimiko and Sasori the book.- "I have the power to toy with people's feels and make then hurt ones they love i am a monster dead sould have tooken me."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"fine ill go help sasuke but im not going to say anything else." kimiko said getting up. "Ali how could you?" sasori said looking at Ali.

*MeanWhile*

"Someone please help!" she yelled.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "I'm sorry Sasori if you hate me it be ok I well keep you child but try to forgive my self for hurting you." -She walks off crying.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"Ali wait please im not mad at you" sasori said. kimiko looked at them then vanished to sasukes house and saw a girl healing sasuke. She looked at kimiko and said, "please help him." kimiko nods."im going to take him to the hospital" kimiko said to her picking up sasuke. "Who are you?" she said to kimiko. "im kimiko staphire and you?" kimiko said looking at her with cold eyes. "My....my name is amy" she said feeling scared.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

OCC: Sorry for the late reply I was reading a manga.

-Yukesema Ali stops and crys.- "What is death like."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha is slowing dieing. He thinks of Kimiko and tears run down his face.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

OCC:its okay i was eating and reading a book

"wel i dont know" sasori said looking down.

*MeanWhile*

"Damnit i cant stay her long better go bye" kimiko said and vanished and appeared at the hospital. "Hey i need help" kimiko yelled. The metical ninja arrived and got sasuke inside and put a needle in his arm to put more blood before he dies. kimiko waits in the waiting room.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori yjen looks down.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha still out cold.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"come one we need more blood" one of the nerse said in a hurry. kimiko was still waiting. "DAMNIT!" kimiko yelled and punched the wall and left a hole. "sasuke why do you have to do that."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha starts to move his hand but his eyes well not open.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

then the nerse put him in a room to rest. "hey nerse can i...see him" kimiko said looking down. "yes but be quite" she said. kimiko nods, went inside the room and sit next to his bed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 17, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha in the bed looks to be asleep.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 17, 2009)

"sasuke why do you have to take things to far" kimiko said in a whisper. kimiko kissed sasuke on the cheek.

*MeanWhile*

Amy left sasukes house and went to look for kimiko at the hospital. "Who was she? she looks like someone i know?" amy thinks to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha feels the kisses from Kimiko. He trys to move away it tickled his cheek.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

kimiko looked outside seeing birds pass by. Amy made it to the hospital and start to find sasukes room. then she went to the last one went inside and found kimiko sitting next to sasuke. "hey....kimiko" amy said trying to catch her breath. kimiko turn around and saw amy. "what do you want?" kimiko said smiling. "you....you remind of my friend" amy said walking towards kimiko. "really why?" kimiko said looking at her confused. Amy was still trying to catch her breath.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha moved to far and falls out of the bed. He still can not open his eyes.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

"sasuke are you okay" kimiko said all worried picking sasuke up to his feet. "i...i met a friend who was from the sand when i was a genin" amy said. "wel that nice but i cant remember my childhood" kimiko said looking down.


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

Suruno is in the ramen shop when Marth appears."Hey Marth I hear Sasukes at the hospital maybe we should go."
"Fine Suruno." Marth says thinking,"Hopefully Kimikos there"
They run to the hospital and sees Kimiko and Sasuke."Oh what happened this time Kimiko did he turn all emo again?"
Marth looks away sad."Hey Marth you ok?"
"Its nothing I'll just go outside for some fresh air."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

"he almost cut himself to death thats all" kimiko said looking down. Amy hide behind kimiko because she haves a little crush on marth but he walked out of the room.


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"Well thats sasuke for ya always being so damn emo but then again it isn't entirely his fault."

----------------------------------------------------------------

With Marth.Marth is thinking,"I guess she likes him more so what now?Oh I should probably go back I said I'd come out for fresh air"
Marth walks back into the room."Well that better."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

"yeah your right he just need to rest more." kimiko said smiling. kimiko looked at amy then said, "hey suruno and marth met my friend amy." Amy looked at them. "hi guys" she said in a shy voice.


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"Hey Amy I'm Suruno its very nice to meet you."
Marth stays silent thinking,"Why am I still here"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

"hi suruno" amy said still looking at marth. kimiko started to leave the room and amy followed her. "what wrong kimiko?" amy said looking down. "its nothing im just going to get some flowers for sasuke" kimiko said looking at amy.


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka: appears in the hospitle window "Sasuke why would you do this to your self your hurting us more than you think and with that he was gone


Itachi:wakes up in his room "what how did i get in here" tries to remember but could not


----------



## universal loli expert (May 18, 2009)

hi ali i am rejoining so here is my old info

Name: Uzumaki Haguto
Age: 19
Birthday: January 23
Village: Konoha
Clan: Uzumaki Clan
Family: Unknown
Jutsu: Wind Fire Basic Ninjutsu, Basic Tijutsu, Little Genjutsu
Blood Type: Unknown
Bloodline: Shanningan eye based Awaken
Eye color: Red
Height: 6'4
Weight: 210
Background: Limited When born mother died right after birth due to 18 tailed spirit named Hakabi sealed into his body at during birth father Uzumaki Nabuto has yet to awaken the full spirit can so far us up to ten tails can keep control up to 7 tails mainly used jutsu Rasseton which is a large rotating ball of fire made larger by spinning ball of air in the middle made larger with more chakra can also use mass shadow clone jutsu and rassengan and many fire based jutsu


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

OCC: well well brother i see no spoiler on your sig did you fix it


----------



## universal loli expert (May 18, 2009)

yes i did didnt even need help


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"Hey Suruno now that the girls are gone I want you to tell them when they come back that I left but don't say where.Now I'm going to my clan's old home where I'll die alone."
"What?Marth remember what happened when you were a kid?You nearly died but your parents sacrifced themselves for you!"
"Just let me leave."
Marth runs off to his clan's old home.


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka:"Marth whats going on tell me why your thinking this way"


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"Huh?What are you doing here?This is my family's home why did you follow me?This is a place I only come when I'm feeling like I'm all alone in the world."


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka:"I followed you cause i was worried it seems everyone is getting hurt either phsyicaly or mentaly so how can i help you"


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"You can't help me she has already chosen who she wants so theres nothing anyone can do to help."


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka: hugs Marth "oh hun you give up to easily and she isn't the only girl in the world


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"Well shes the only girl I like but she choose that stupid Sasuke kid I really want to kill him right now but still he is a human being and besides he might be able to kick my ass."


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka:"yea he probley could but he is kinda out right now he thought he was ruining her life and tried to commit suicide it kills me he tries to make her life better but ends up ruining all three of ours thats totaly selfish but anyway girls are over rated they are not worth the hassel starts blushing


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"Hey hey!You can be gay if you want but don't try to make me one!I love her and girls are worth the hassel oh and another thing you need girls to have children.If you're the last of your clan then to bad your clans going to be gone forever."


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka:"i wasn't pushing my values on you i was just saying and yes im the last of my clan so its totaly screwed i feel like i have betrayed them but i am who i am and no one else starts crying


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"My god.I can't take this I'm leaveing him to cry."
Marth walks into his old house and a man with two swords appears behind him."Time to die liitle boy."
"What?"
Marth turns and jumps away as his attacker tries to stab him.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Suruno has a feeling Marth is in trouble so runs to find someone to help him.He finds Amy."Amy come with me Marths in trouble!"
Suruno grabs Amy's arm and drags her while he runs off to Marth's old home.


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka: runs in "wow everyone is in a bad mood today" moves towards the asassin


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

The man turns and kicks Hydeka away."Your friends won't stop me I'll kill you like I tried the first time."
He goes to stab Marth who is frozen in fear.Suruno sees this and appears in front of Marth.He gets stabbed instead."SURUNO!"
Suruno falls down to his knees."Marth run while you have a chance I'll hold him off."
Marth runs off scared.Suruno gets up and summons his sword.The man draws his second sword and attacks Suruno who blocks with his sword making sparks fly when metal hits metal.


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka:"Suruno hold on im comming" pulls out kunai and gets up


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"Well it seems your friend doesn't know when to quit."
The man pushes Suruno away making him hit a table and fall over it.The man goes and attacks Hydeka with one sword attacking from above the second below.


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka: does back flip "hmph not bad but lets see if you can handel this  charges then dissapears "Ominstrike" the man hits the floor


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

The man poofs into smoke and the real one is behind Hydeka with a kunai knife to his neck with a grin.


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka: "you know the funny thing about this jutsu its not over yet"poofs into smoke and man hits the ground "this jutsu is the last one my father ever taught me it is only to be used to help those around me but never my self so as long as i stick to those guide lines i can't be beat with it" fire forms around the man FireStyle:Fire Vortex Jutsu enjoy


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"Good try boy but I'm not that easy to defeat."
He appears behind Hydeka and performs handsigns."Water style: Water dragon Jutsu!"
A giant dragon made out of water attacks Hydeka.


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka: moves but gets hit "owww well i have to admit you are good but this is where it ends  does hands seals and brings forth a sword and stabbs the man


----------



## Narurider (May 18, 2009)

"Stupid boy if I die you're going down with me!" The man shouts before he stabes Hydeka. "Oh and your friend Suruno well be dead by now just so you know."
The man coughs up blood and dies.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meanwhile Suruno coughs up lots of blood and starts to die.


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka:falls to the ground and begins to breath heavaly "Sasuke... I Need You" he yells "Suruno don't worry crawls to him and stops his bleeding "that should help till someone finds us" Hydeka looks at his tummy he was bleeding as well "Oh didn't even notice i better.. feints due to lake of blood


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali has a bad feels and appaers to Suruno and Hydeka. She changes into the Angel of Life and heals them but doing so she used her power and passes out. She never used that angel form be for.-


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka: wakes up "what how am i still alive" looks at Ali "Ali you saved me agin" sits down on the floor and holds Ali


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes up and sees Hydeka.- "Yeah."


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka:"how is Suruno i did my best to save him put he lost to much blood before i got to tend to his wounds so i was devistated knowing we both were goona die im so glad you saved us" crying


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno.- "He is only out cold now." -She passes out again.-


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at Suruno and then starts to stroke Ali's hair "oh Sasuke pleez heal fast"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali asleep.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha asleep in his sleep saied "I'm sorry."-


----------



## White Knight (May 18, 2009)

Hydeka: falls asleep while holding Ali


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

amy was hiding from Ali and hydeka because suruno brought her there. "wheres marth?" amy said in a whisper.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko went back to the hospital and went in sasukes room put some flowers on top of the desk beside sasuke. "sasuke if you can hear me i.....i just cant take the pain no more" kimiko said crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha eyes begin to open he sees Kimiko the looks down.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

kimiko sees sasuke and said, "so are you going to be with hydeka?" kimiko looked at him with tears running down her face.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looking away.- "I love you and himbut I'm being selfish. I took Hydeka from Ali."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

"but sasuke you have me" kimiko said looking down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha trys to sit up but can't.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

kimiko helps sasuke get up then she sit next to him on the bed but she looked away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha can't sit right and gets dizzy.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

"sasuke please tell me who do you care about the most?" kimiko said looking at sasukes eyes.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha he feels out of the bed.- "I love you both that is why i did this."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

"sasuke please i want you to stop cutting yourself" kimiko said looking at her own cuts she haves on her wrist.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 18, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sighs.- "Yeah but you cut your self and you have no right to tell what to do." -He passes out.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 18, 2009)

"SASUKE" kimiko yelled. she picked sasuke up and put him back on the bed. "yeah your right but i.....i had no chose" kimiko said in a whisper.


----------



## Narurider (May 19, 2009)

OOC: Hey You can't make Suruno be alive when he doesn't have any blood!He'd just die again!Dumbass!

Suruno opens his eyes looks at the stab hole in his chest and thinks,"How the hell am I still Alive?I have no blood so shouldn't I be dead"
Suruno starts to pass out but before he does he says,"DAMN I SHOULDN'T HAVE POINTED OUT I CHEATED DEATH!IT COME BACK!"
Suruno passes out and his breathes go shorter and his heartbeat starts to get slower and slower.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Marth appears by Amy and grins."Hey are you looking for me by any chance?"


----------



## White Knight (May 19, 2009)

OCC: be nice lil bro calling ppl names never solved anything and how was she supposed to know you wanted him dead


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 19, 2009)

Amy got scared and slapped him. "oh sorry marth i didnt mean to slap you i just get scared easily" Amy said looking down.


----------



## Narurider (May 19, 2009)

OOC: I don't want him dead I just want a big emotional scene about his death then I'll make there be a way to save him.

"Its ok I've been hit alot worse than that before so don't worry.Anyway I asked were you looking for me by any chance?"


----------



## White Knight (May 19, 2009)

OCC: oh so your going for drama nice i think

Itachi:""Ali you are so kind to everyone yet your heart is closed off from love this makes no sence to me how shall i open your heart once agin" he gets up and heads towards his room door and sighs bigly "Ali i want you to be with me but its difficult to tell if it is even possible for that to happen"leaves his room


----------



## Narurider (May 19, 2009)

OOC: yes thats what I want but how shall I get everyone to him?

Naruto has a feeling Suruno is hurt so goes and runs off until he finds Suruno."SURUNO!"
Naruto runs to Suruno and checks if he is breathing.Nothing so Naruto checks if his heart is beating.Nothing."he's dead I don't believe it.HE CAN'T BE DEAD SURUNO!"


----------



## White Knight (May 19, 2009)

OCC:that seems to be a little over the top but it might work

Hydeka: starts to cry "no he can't be why am i so helpless to help others"

Itachi:"Sasori is the one im after but why? it was Pains fault Ali is bearing a child he put her in his room what the hell was he thinking? but im still mad at Sasori for taking advantage like that that is disgusting of him to do"


----------



## Narurider (May 19, 2009)

OOC: Did Hydeka hear Naruto's outburst cause I'm confused by that post.

Marth feels that something has gone wrong so grabs Amy and drags her with until he finds Suruno and Naruto.He lets go of her and rushes to Suruno's side."Suruno are you ok?"
"He's dead.He's gone we'll never see him and his little outbursts ever again."
"Suruno's d.........dead?"
"Yes."


----------



## White Knight (May 19, 2009)

OCC: he is in the same room with him Naruto and Ali


----------



## Narurider (May 19, 2009)

OOC: oh right

"Hydeka I didn't notice you what do you mean?Its not your fault he's dead its probably someone else but his skill would point out that someone must of made him want to die so he didn't put up much of an effort.Maybe its someone who might have broken his heart but I don't know." Naruto says.


----------



## White Knight (May 19, 2009)

Hydeka: "but if i was stronger i could have ended the battle faster and saved his life but alas im to weak to be any help to anyone looks down


----------



## Narurider (May 19, 2009)

"Hydeka don't blame yourself it wasn't you who killed him you just were to busy trying to stay alive yourself that you didn't have time to save him."


----------



## White Knight (May 19, 2009)

Hydeka:"which makes me feel even worse if i was more worried about him then my self i could have saved him


----------



## Narurider (May 19, 2009)

"Listen if you had saved him you would have died!You have more to live for he was heartbroken and the person he loves doesn't love him back!He's all alone in this world but you aren't you have something to live for he doesn't so stop acting stupid!" Marth shouts gripping Hydeka by the neck of his clothes and lifts him up shaking him about.


----------



## White Knight (May 19, 2009)

Hydeka: "even so i would gladly die in his place cause it was my fault and i only live for Sasuke and Ali and they both have mixed feelings about me so i don't think anything is gonna go my way for awhile"


----------



## Narurider (May 19, 2009)

"DIDN'T YOU LISTEN THERES STILL AT LEAST ONE PERSON WHO CARES FOR YOU AND YOU WANT TO THROW YOUR LIVE AWAY!?HOW DUMB ARE YOU!?"


----------



## White Knight (May 19, 2009)

Hydeka: "i heard you but Sasuke my boyfriend tried to kill himself and Ali always saves me from death so im just a burden to her and Sasuke i think i would have been better if i died instead of clinging to this life that has caused mouantains of pain to others crying even harder


----------



## Narurider (May 19, 2009)

"What did I just say!?Stop being like that or Suruno's not going to be the only dead person here!"


----------



## White Knight (May 19, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at him "go ahead im not stopping you from attacking me but i did have a part in saving you Marth"


OCC: Ali will be on later


----------



## Narurider (May 19, 2009)

"Stop blaming yourself for his death and I won't kill you.I don't want to but you just keep blaming yourself.He was going to die someday so stop blaming yourself it was going to happen anyway!"


----------



## White Knight (May 19, 2009)

Hydeka:"thats easy for you to say cause you didn't really like him like i did he died protcting you you should be like i am but your not how can you be so cold like that"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 19, 2009)

Amy was listening to their conversation. "Please stop you two!!" amy yelled.


----------



## Narurider (May 20, 2009)

"Amy stay out of this!I'm not being cold Hydeka I'm just not acting like a complete idiot!"
Marth punches Hydeka trying to get him to come to his senses.


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Hydeka: starts crying "fine i submit to your will but know this that wound was meant for you you should at least thank him for saving you"


----------



## Narurider (May 20, 2009)

"It was meant for me and it should have been for me that I know but it was his own choice to take the hit for me and I honour his sacrifice to save me that is why I will not cry.I am sad but I won't cry because it was his own choice and I respect that."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali left the room mad at ever one she closes her heart from everyone again. She only can member the Akatsuki members and goes back.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha gets to his bed and lays down. He looks at kimiko and crys.-


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Hydeka: looks up and wipes tears away "you are right thank you" looks around "um where did Ali go

Itachi: wonders around "damn it Sasori where the hell are you


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees Itachi and pokes him.- "Hi Ita." -She is differ.-


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi: jumps "oh Ali where is Sasori do you know where he is


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

OCC: Ali does not know about the child after she block her memorys.

-Yukesema Ali looks odd.- "RedRed I do not know my be trainning."


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi: looks at Ali "what" he thinks to himself"any idea where"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks around.- "Nope does Ita have a crush on RedRed."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 20, 2009)

OCC: Sorry for not posting in awhile. Kid was training under Orochimaru and Kids powers have tripled. He is also dressed like the Sound Four.

"And you see Kid, that is my plan. The Land of Fire will be ours!" Orochimaru finishes.
"I see, I see." Kid says and nods and adjusts his belt.
Orochimaru turns his back and looks down a sharp cliff face. Kid gets up and jopins his side.
"Theres only one problem Master." Kid says.
"Oh yeah and what would that be?" Orochimaru asks, annoyance in his voice.
"You." Kid says and pushes Orochimaru over the cliff face.
Orochimaru turns and looks at Kid with his sadistic smile. Kid walks away and hears a thud at the bottom.
_"I have the feeling I'll be seeing him again really soon."_ Kid thinks and sighs.
He walks into the forest to see if he can fins something to do.

OOC: Orochimaru is NOT dead.


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

OCC: wow i was worried that kid had given up his dream of bringing him down

Itachi: blushing "Ali why would you think that i just need to talk to him thats all"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 20, 2009)

OCC: I know right? I thought I would add some of my own drama into the mix.

Kid rips off the purple belt Orochimaru made him wear, his robe and pants would have to do for now.
_"Where to go? I think I might go bug the Akatsuki, stir up a hornet nest."_ Kid thinks with a smile.
He makes his was towards the Akatsuki base.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali giggles.- "Ita and RedRed sitting in a tree K I S S I N G." -She smiles.-


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi: turns beat red "Ali stop that its embarassing"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 20, 2009)

"Knock knock!" Kid yells outside the Akatsuki base, "Anyone home?!?!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali hears the door and runs off and gets it.- "Hi my I help you." -She can not member Kid and looks at him.- "Ita you might have a friend."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 20, 2009)

Kid looks confused, "You don't remeber me? Was I gone that long? Ita... Is that a puppy name for... Itachi?"


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi: looks at kid "shut up and what are you doing here you lil punk"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 20, 2009)

Kid laughs and says, "Your not even half as strong as me now Itachi."
Kid gets into the Gentle First fighting stance.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kid.- "I'm sorry I do not member you." -Walks to Itachi and slaps him on the head.-


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi:"what was that for"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 20, 2009)

Kid laughs again and then says to Ali, "Did you hit your head or something, we had a pritty good history with each other."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Pain comes In he looks at Ali.- "She blocked her past of the Leaf."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 20, 2009)

"Why? Why would she do that?" Kid asks.


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi: "it is oblivious to me as well


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Pain looks at Ali sees her acting like a child.- "Because Suruno died."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 20, 2009)

Kid gets wide eyed.
"Suruno died..." Kid can't imagin it.

OCC: I'm out, later.


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

itachi:"how could this have happend"

OCC: later Fire


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Pain does not know. Ali hidding.-

OCC: Bye Fire.


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi:"and what of the boy Hydeka is he alive or dead as well"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Pain looks around.- "He is alive but your brother tryed to kill him self."


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi:"Sasuke did did he that weakling if he was strong he would have been able to go through with it all the way" grins


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Pain looks at Itachi.- "He did make it to die not the leaf Ninjas made him come back."


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi: "oh such a young boy"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Pain looks for Ali.- "Where is Ali at."


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi:"she is hiding Ali where are you love"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Pain looks at Itachi.- "Wheres your coat at." -Ali took it and hiding in it in her cute cat ninja form.-


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi: "why do you care"

Hydeka: gets up "im gonna go check on my boyfriend" goes to hospitle to see Sasuke


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Pain sees Itachi's coat moving.- "It's alive." -Ali under the coat runs into Itachi.-


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi: catches Ali before she falls "you ok love" looks at Pain

Hydeka: "Sasuke you awake yet" looks at sasuke worriedly


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali [Cat] looks at Itachi and licks him.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha asleep.-


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi:"um Ali the leader is still here i don't think it is wise to do that"

Hydeka: sits next to Sasuke's bed "I hope you wake up soon my love" then with that he falls asleep


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Pain left. Ali feels odd at her tummy.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke body is not fully healed.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 20, 2009)

"were is Suruno buried, I want to pay my respects to him." Kid asks.


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi:"Hydeka was the last one with him Ali are you ok" its probly the child she has he thinks

Hydeka:wakes up and looks at Sasuke once agin hoping he would wake up

OCC: welcome back


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali picks her tummy.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha Wake sees Kimiko and Hydeka.-


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Itachi: bends down and rups Ali's tummy "we should get you to a doctor" looks at kid "i think you can find Hydeka at the hospitle cause his boyfriend tried to commit suicide it would be the best place to look"

Hydeka:sees Sasuke waking up and hugs him then backs away and smacks him"Sasuke why would you do this you got to people who love you till death yet you tried to kill your self" starts to cry


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 20, 2009)

"Right." Kid says and dissapears.
He makes it to the Leaf. He jumps through the right wiondow.
"Don't ask questions just answer me. Where can I find Suruno's grave." He asks Hydeka and Sasuke.


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

Hydeka: "Sasuke i will be back and i will explain later Kid follow me" goes to Saruno's dead body


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at him.- "Ok."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "It is not right for me to love two people."


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

OCC: Is Sasuke talking to Kimiko???

Itachi: pulls on his robe then takes it off "better not take that Ali lets go"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Itachi.-

OCC: to Hydeka befor he left.


----------



## White Knight (May 20, 2009)

OCC: oh ok but that was a bad time to state that i think 

Itachi: walks along Ali heading for the hospitle in the leaf "medic check this young girl out would you"

Medic: "Sure lets see" puts hand on Ali's tummy "well she is pregnat that is all that is wrong with her"

Itachi: looks down i thought so he thinks then looks at Ali

OCC: well i g2g got school in the morning good nite all


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 20, 2009)

OCC: is sasori dead? because im bit lost here??

kimiko was asleep on the floor. She was dreaming about sasuke.

*MeanWhile*

Amy went to hide from marth because she was a bit mad at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

OCC: Kate no he is alive you have not been posting as Sasori.

-Yukesema Ali looks at Itachi.-


----------



## Narurider (May 21, 2009)

Marth sees Hydeka and Kid."You can't bring him back just so you know but.....there may be a way to bring him back now off I go."
Marth picks up Suruno and runs off to a hospital in the leaf."Hey has any of you seen a girl called Ali or at least a pregnant girl that know this boy?" Marth asks when he finds a pair of two,Itachi and Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down thinks "I for got the Leaf village cause imade Suruno die. I'm a forgotful one I was not to be alive for this long I was to die when I hit nine years old."-


----------



## Narurider (May 21, 2009)

"Ummmmmmm hello anyone home?I said do you know a girl called Ali or a pregnant girl who know this boy?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali loks down.- "I am Ali but I'm sorry i do know him." -Raven appaers and looks at Marth.- 

-Raven sits on Ali's shoulder.- "She can't member cause she blocked out her past in the leaf.


----------



## Narurider (May 21, 2009)

"Why would she block out her memories of the leaf?Oh and Ali if you don't remember him this maybe a surprise but there maybe a way I can get him back to life but its only works in fairy tales so it probably won't work but its the chance and that is that you well ummmmmm kiss him."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

-Raven looks to Marth.- "Master can't do that her memories are gone of him and her. Master blames her self for deaths of others. Master wants to stop pain and death from coming to her in her life. If there was a way to keep master from meeting her fate that is to be done in the time. Suruno saw half of masters' Fate. Master can't stop her fate so it is not to be helped. Master well kill everyone soon."


----------



## Narurider (May 21, 2009)

"I don't bloody care!He loves her all the same!And the only chance we have of him coming back is for her to do what I just told her to do!And if she resists I'll f**king make her!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets mad. She grabs Marth and pins him to a wall.- "Do you want me to pull out your heart and eat it you weak human." -It's not Ali yet it's her other side Alsorea.- "What i hate the most is people like youtrying to make me do this I do not want to do. I forgot my post do to being so weak meanless and hopeless. Love is a feeling that makes ones weak. That is why Suruno died." -Alsorea members Suruno but Ali forgots him that is messed up. Alsorea needs to forget him too but does not.-


----------



## Narurider (May 21, 2009)

"YOU B**CH!GET THE F**K OFF ME NOW!"
Marth activates his byakugan and goes and throws a punch.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

-Alsorea gets more mad.- "That isit your dead." -Raven stop Alsorea and ties her to a chair.-

-Raven looks at Marth.- "If you want your life next time member Alsorea is not theright person to pick a fight with." -Alsora breaks free and grabs raven.-

-Alsorea holds raven.- "You the one to talk bird. You're lunch." -Raven crys.-


----------



## Narurider (May 21, 2009)

"HEY!LET GO OF THE BIRD NOW!"
Marth quickly uses 8 trigrams 128 palms making Alsorea let go of Raven.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

-Alsorea eats raven befor Marth could land a hand on her.-


----------



## Narurider (May 21, 2009)

Marth stops and stares in shock."You........you just ate him........You.........You......YOU MONSTER!"
Marth continues his attack fueled with anger hitting Alsorea with triple the power of the attack when he wasn't so angry.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

OCC: He well come back do not cry. Raven be ok.

-Alsora disappaers and Ali takes over and passes out.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

Before Marth ran away with Surunos body Kid payed his respects to him and left the Leaf.
"Poor boy, he had so much to live for. Only if Orochimaru taught me his Reanimation Jutsu." Kid mumbles to himself as he is walking away from the leaf.


----------



## Narurider (May 21, 2009)

"Wow!She back to normal but how did she turn back to normal just like that?Well there is got to be something Suruno didn't tell me what did the bird mean by Suruno saw half of the girl's fate?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

Kid feels pain as he looks down, a sword jutting out from his chest. Orochimarus sword.
"I had a feeling you might come back around." Kid says through the pain.
"I'm a sannin boy, you'd have to do more then push me over a ledge to kill me." Orochimaru replies.
"Your not trying to kill me, you've missed all vital spot, whats your game Orochimaru?" Kid asks.
"You'll know when the time comes, I was just stopping by to say hello to an old student." Orochimaru responds.
Orochimaru pulls out his sword, blood starts to leak our of the wound. Kid turns to face Orochimaru but hes already gone.
"Bastard." Kid utters and sits against a tree.
Kid hands glow a light green as he uses his little knowlegde of medical jutsu to stop the bleeding, he could seal the wound.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

-Raven appaers as a ball of fire.-


----------



## White Knight (May 21, 2009)

Itachi:"lets go Ali we have alot to talk about"


Hydeka: goes to the hospitle to see Sasuke "Sasuke we need to talk love" sits down on his bed


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Itachi and follows him.-

*Meanwhile*

-SAasuke Uchiha looks down.- "What is it."


----------



## White Knight (May 21, 2009)

Itachi: "its about your tummy you have a child and the father is Sasori" stops there to see Ali's reaction

Hydeka: "Sasuke why did you do this to yourself?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 21, 2009)

OOc: okay

kimiko woke up and looked at sasuke but looked away.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was at the farside of the leaf village. "what should i do today?" sasori said lookinbgg at the sky.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

Kid awakens from a nightmare that involved Ryan. He rubs his face.
"I though I finished have nightmares about that mission." Kid mumbles to himself as he stands up.
Kids chest sudendly hurts and he remebers what Orochimaru did to him. He mumble curse words to himself and continues to walk in a random direction.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 21, 2009)

Amy was on top of a tree looking at the sky. "should i tel marth that i love him?" she thinks to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali members what happen.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.-

OCC: I g2g to bed bye everyone. Do not post much when I'm away pleace.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

Kid can scence somebodys chakra above him. He looks up and sees Amy.
"Hey girl, you looking for trouble." Kid says with a evil smirk.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 21, 2009)

Amy looked down and said, "no im not im just hiding from someone."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

"Aw too bad..." Kid looks away but then looks back at this girl with level one curse mark active, "I guess troubles looking for you."
Kid launches a Mountain Crusher attack at this girl.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 21, 2009)

Amy disapereard and reappered at the back of him with a kunia on his neck. "Do you want to die?" she said giggling witth a smile.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

Kid laughs sadisticaly, "It won't be quiet that easy for you."
Kid releases the 2nd level, his eyes go jet black with the byakugan and the two spikes jut out of his shoulders.
"If I can put a fight up agaisnt Orochimaru, you should be nothing!" Kid says with a scruffy voice and flings this girl into a tree, "You got spirit though, I'll give you that much kid."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 21, 2009)

"yeah so what i will beat you!" Amy yelled with anger. she use a few hand signs and said, "fire style: Phonixe flower jutsu!!" and blow fire out of her mouth.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

Kid laughs some more and whips of a few hand seals.
"Stricking Shadow Snake!" Kid yells and 1000 snakes fly out of his sleeves and cancle out the fireball.
He takes up a stance.
"In range for my attack." Kid says then yells, "Eight Trigrams: 128 palms!"
He rushes at this girl.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 21, 2009)

"what hes so fast" she thinks to herself with worried eyes.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 21, 2009)

Kid gets contact but only gets off half the move before this girl dissapears of his attack.
"Your chakra network is cut off anyways, hahaha." Kid mocks.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 21, 2009)

"ha! very funny but...." she said but then she turn to somke it was a clone. "you got the wrong person to pick with" she said giggling while standing few feet away from him. "so whats your name little boy" Amy said with a little laughter in her voice.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 22, 2009)

-Raven flys to Sasori and land near him.- "Sasori master needs your help master made her self for ge you and her did it and have a child in her. If Itachi tells her she think it was aa forced on her by you. Go help her fast."


----------



## Narurider (May 22, 2009)

Marth is walking along by himself and he had already buried Suruno but he was still not happy at all when all of a sudden pictures flash through his head: _Burning buildings,Dying people,a sudden darkness across the land,lightning striking many places at once,destruction of life itself and the person who did all this who was Ali._
"What was that?Maybe it was because of what I said when I buried him but I wonder what does it mean?"
A ghostly voice talks in Marth's head,"I let you see cause I know you can figure it out mate"
"Huh that sounded like......Suruno."
Marth activates his byakugan and sees Kid and Amy fighting.He runs in and summons a giant hammer which he slams near the two blasting them away from each other and into a tree."WHAT THE HELL!?" Marth shouts so loud even the people in the leaf hear.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 22, 2009)

OCC: Fire um can i roleplay as Orochimaru I need to for this part two because I know his role in the roleplay. It's hard to say the role. i know what he does cause the roleplay is based on a story i made. I'm sorry I am doing this.


----------



## White Knight (May 22, 2009)

Itachi:"Ali the Akatsuki is where you belong more importantly you belong with me"

Hydeka: crying "Sasuke there has to be some kind of reason for you actions pleez confide in me tell me whats going on"


----------



## Narurider (May 22, 2009)

OOC: Ali your the boss of this roleplay you can take control of anyones character as long as you *Need* to


----------



## White Knight (May 22, 2009)

OCC: i agrre with that cause you own us sorta


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Itachi.- "If I stay with you I well feel like I'm a bruden to you cause I did it with Sasori."

OCC: But I'm not like that I ask to see if it's ok.

-Sasuke Uchiha puts his hand on Hydeka's head.- "If it is not right to love two people I would hurt my self. But I took you from the most sweet girl I know. She is like a goddese I wish i never took you vrom her andlet you and her be happy now the goddese needs you love and help to get free from the mess she is in." -He smiles.- "If you save the goddese i be happy Hydeka so please go hurt Itachi and save her."


----------



## White Knight (May 22, 2009)

Itachi:"Ali don't think like that you are to be my futrue wife" smiles

OCC: thats good your kind enough to ask

Hydeka:"i don't know if i can win last time i had to have help and it was just a clone we were fighting im useless in a fight with out my omnistrike i can not stand a chance"

OCC: G2g seeya


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blushing looks at Itachi.-

OCC: Yeah I have a kind side I ask to see if thisok.

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Hydeka.- "yeah but hurry take her from him by taking a kisses from him then run with her."


----------



## White Knight (May 22, 2009)

Hydeka:" i have to do what exactly?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 22, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Hydeka.- "You just have to kidnap her from Itachi and make him all mad and worried for her and kisses her when he gets near you and her. Then when he is not thinking hurt him. Or tie him up to a tree."


----------



## White Knight (May 22, 2009)

Hydeka:"thats what i thought you meant but i don't know if i can can you help me i mean are you feeling ok are you willing to fight"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 22, 2009)

OCC: I g2g bye everyone.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 22, 2009)

OCC: Go for it Ali.

Kid smirks, "My name is unimportant to you. I have a little something to show you."
Kid does a mulitude of hand signs and slams his hand into the ground, "Summing Jutsu." Kid says as a huge snake appears, "What now?"


----------



## White Knight (May 22, 2009)

OCC: L is back

Hydeka:"but what if i fail Sasuke i will probley die" starts crying "i probley sound like a puss but i want to live long enough to see Ali open her heart to others and raise a family of her own"


----------



## Narurider (May 23, 2009)

Marth shakes his head disapprovingly then slams Kid into a tree with the hammer before running off to Suruno's grave and has an idea."Hmmmmm he does have a contract with the wolves maybe he can be revived by the chief wolf."
Marth runs off and goes to the chief wolf which begins a ritual to bring Suruno back to life and Marth falls uncounsious.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Hydeka.- "I well help you in the fight when I get healed."


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Hydeka:looks up at Sasuke "really you would help thanks love" kisses Sasuke


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha kisses back.-

*Meanwhile.*

-Yukesema Ali hugs Itachi her members starting to come back.-


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Hydeka: starts blushing

Itachi:"Ali if you want we can get rid of your child or we can keep it its your call love"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at him.- "I want to keep the child and why you trying to get me to be with you Itachi. i am tooken by Sasori because me and him did it."


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Itachi: "cause me and you were destined for each other ever since we met remember we were gonna get married"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"She what? you have got to be kidding me!" sasori said all mad. "What was ali thinking" sasori thinks to himself.

*MeanWhile*

Amy looked at marth but then disappeared and went to find kimiko. "I forgot to give kimiko a letter from the kazekage" Amy said to herself.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko looked at sasuke smiled at him then said, "So sasuke uumm....nevermind."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko then looks down.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks at Sasori.- "But her memories might be back by now cause her mind is to powerfull for a seal on her mind."


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Itachi: "Ali what is wrong hun"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"okay Raven tell me wheres Ali now?" sasori said.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko looked at him with a smile and said, "so are you going to be with hydeka?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at him then disappaers to where Sasori and Raven at. Raven sees Ali and pokes Sasori to make him looks where Ali is at.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Kimiko I love you and him but it is not right to be with two people. I wish Hydeka would go back ro Ali and save her but she has a child with Sasori."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

sasori looked and saw Ali.

*MeanWhile*

"answer my question sasuke?" kimiko said feeling sad now. Amy went in the room and said, "kimiko i...i forgot to give you this letter from the kazekage." kimiko looked and said, "wel let me see what it say?" Amy give kimiko the letter and the letter said Dear kimiko your master died. he haves been assasinated by a young girl. scenserly Gaara Kazekage. kimiko read the letter her face was shocked but smiled wicked which creeped Amy out.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Raven looks at master and Sasori just membered the letter but hides it.-

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.- "I'm scared Itachi is try to take me back."

*Meanwhile.*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks a Kimiko.- "Kimiko I want to be with you but Hydeka know me more and hurt Ali's heart. I wish You never did Hydeka you ticked me off when I found out." -He is mad still at Hydeka.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"its okay i'll pertect you" he said smiling

*MeanWhile*

kimiko looked at sasuke and said, "oh wel i know a little bit about you." Amy was still scared about kimikos wicked smile. "kimiko why....why were you smiling?" Amy said her face all pale white. "oh wel i wanted to kill him first but someone else did it for me" kimiko said smiling wicked again and Amy fainted.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "It is ok."


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Hydeka: "it...its just.... starts crying like a baby

Itachi:"Ali is mine and no one is gonna take that from me" he whispers and looks down


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"whats wrong Ali?" sasori said loking at her.

*MeanWhile*

"okay then but are you still in love with hydeka?" kimiko said looking down. Amy was at the ground out cold.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "What can i do I love you both the same." -He pats Hydeka's back and looks at Kimiko.- "if it is ok can I stay with you both pleace Kimiko and Hydeka."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"okay sasuke" kimiko said smiling. Amy woke up and said, "what did i miss?"

*MeanWhile*

"are you worried or something?" he said.


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Hydeka: *sniff* "i already said it was ok" *sniff*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

OCC: I brb I want pizza.


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

OCC: hurry back


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

OCC: I'm back. -dances.- >o.o> ^o.o^ <o.o< ~~~ Ish dances.

-Sasuke Uchiha takes Kimiko's hand then takes Hydeka's hand.- "I well be with you both of you." -He kisses Kimiko's cheek then Hydeka's.-

*Meanwhile.*

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori with scared look.- "I'm scared."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"its okay Ali theres nothing to be afraid of" sasori said.

*Meanwhile*

kimiko blushes then kissed sasuke back. "guess i didnt miss this" Amy thinks to herself then looks down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks around.- "What if Itachi trys to take me away from you and hurts you."

*Meanwhile.*

-Sasuke Uchiha blushing.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"wel i will try to kill him or break his bones" sasori said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko looked at amy and said, "Whats wrong amy?" amy looked up but then looked away. "I aa have a crush on a guy but aaaa he might not like me?" amy said with a sad voice.


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Hydeka: blushing


Itachi: "im gonna kill Sasori when i find him" thinks to self madly


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks scared and hides.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha fallen asleep.-


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Hydeka: holds Sasuke's hand while he sleeps


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"wel who is it?" kimiko said smiling. "its marth" amy said blushing when she said his name."oh him wel...uumm....i....nevermind ask someone else" kimiko said looking away.

*MeanWhile*

"So where is itachi?" sasori said smiling for a fight.


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Itachi: walks up behind Sasori "anyone i know" he says with a grin


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

sasori scream but kept his cool. "So do you want to fight itachi" he said grining.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali scared.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha talks in his sleep.- "Kimiko I know you love some one eash but I love you and I love Hydeka too but if I get hurt by you two then i be like what Ali saied to be a hopeless person."


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Itachi: smiling "i'm only here for Ali" gets in fighting stance

Hydeka: looks at Kimiko "will you stay with him and give him you undying/dying love to him in other words would you die for his as i would"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"sasuke i dont love no one else im telling the truth" kimiko said in a whisper and start crying.

*MeanWhile*

"but first you got to get through me" sasori said summoning his puppets.


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Itachi:"if you really want to do this then make the first move"

Hydeka: looks at Kimiko and places his hand on her shoulder


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"okay i will" sasori said smiling. Then he through a few kunias at itachi and use his puppets to take out nifes with posin on them to kill him easly.

*MeanWhile*

"im going to be outside for somefresh air" kimiko said to hydeka and walked away crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali falls out of the tree she is in and does a flip and londs on her feet be hind Itachi then kicles him on top of Sasori.- "Why not you two kiss and mack up."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha crys in his sleep.-


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Itachi: takes the hits the dissapears in smoke "you think it will be that easy" is behind Sasori with sharingan activated "i can see your every move before you make them thanks to my sharingan"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

"damnit, fine then shadow clone jutsu" sasori said and there was ten or more clones around itachi. "hope this works" he thinks to himself. Then all the clones start attacking him.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko looked at the sky. "sasuke why do you keep saying thet i like some one else i just dont like no one only you" she thinks to herself. Amy followed kimiko and said, "do you really like someone else?" "NO I DONT LIKE NO ONE ELSE!!!" kimiko yelled that hydeka can hear like she was going to start a fight with her.


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Itachi: yea right thinks to self "fire style fire ball jutsu" fire hits the clones

Hydeka: wipes away Sasuke's tears and kisses him then gets up and walks to Kimiko and looks down " i need to know would you die for him?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

all the clones dsappeared and sasori was burned by the arm a little. "iron sand: sand needles!" he said iron turn to needles and start attacking him.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko looked at hydeka and said, "yeah i will." "sorry about that i guess you where right about that better go find marth" Amy said and vanished.


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Itachi: sees the needels and dodges most of them but his right leg and left arm get filled with needels "well very nice try this" a water clone appears behind Sasori "water clone explosion" the clone explodes 

Hydeka: hugs Kimiko "thats good enough for me if only Sasuke understood we both would die for him"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

when it explode sasori went flying and got hit at the back by the tree trunk. "Try this one thoasand puppets!" he said and all the puppets start attacking.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko hugs back, started to cry and said, "do...do you believe that i dont like no one else one sasuke."


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Itachi: falls to the ground "uh Sasori i didn't want to do this to you cause of Ali but you leave me no choice" looks down and activates Mangekyou shiringan then looks a Sasori in the eyes "Tsukiyomi"

Hydeka: holds Kimiko tight " i belive you hun"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 23, 2009)

when sasori looked at him in the eyes he couldnt move.

*MeanWhile*

"thanks i wish sasuke believes me" kimiko said still crying.


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Itachi: just standing there looking at Sasori making him remember his most terrifying memories

Hydeka: "i know but when he is fully heald maybe he will come around and see what i see in you which is your love for him" still hugging


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

sasori start to remember his terrifying memories. he starts to scream and said, "PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!!!!" sasori yelled.

*MeanWhile*

"lets head back to sasukes room hydeka" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Itachi:"Ali is comming with me then?"

Hydeka: "ok hun lets go" goes to Sasuke's room with kimiko


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"NEVER JUST MAKE IT STOP!!" sasori contunie yelling.

*MeanWhile*

"okay" kimiko said smiling. She saw that the flower she put next to sasuke was wilting. "hey hydeka im going to get another flower for sasuke" kimiko said.


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Itachi:"its not gonna stop till you submit to me or you lose your sanity which other comes first"

Hydeka: "oh i wanna go" says gayley


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali scared.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes up and looks around.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"FINE I SUBMIT DEFEAT JUST MAKE IT STOP!!" he yelled.

*MeanWhile*

"its better if you stay with sasuke" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Itachi:"good choice but if you try anything it will be twice as strong you got that BOY" releases the jutsu

Hydeka: "aaww man" looks down "ok i stay with Sasuke"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets mad she attacks Itachi she lets Alinegarersol take over. He has black angel wings and a black hat looks differ from Alin be for.-

*Meanwhile.*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko and Hydeka sad look.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

sasori fell to the ground unconsions.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko giggled and went outside the hospital and went far to the woods to find the most beautiful flower she can find. "I heard a rumor about a flower that never wilts but where could it be" kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Hydeka: appears next to Kimiko "the yuksema rose is the one your looking for found by the village it is named after" and with that he goes back to sasuke

Itachi: falls to the ground and passes out

OCC: im out


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

kimiko got a little scared when hydeka appeared beside her and almost lost her balance. "okay ill try my best" kimiko said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was still out cold.

OCCay bye


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha falled back to sleep.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol looks at Itachi and Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

_"but if i go there i.....wel i dont know"_ kimiko thinks to herself. She was a few feet away from the village to look for the flower.

*MeanWhile*

sasori woke up and looked at Ali. "A...Ali is that you?" he said a bit shocked.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha asleep.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol turns and looks at Sasori.- "Well hello."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

after that she made it but she couldnt see any flowers around there. "i guess i need to keep on looking" kimiko said to herself.

*MeanWhile*

"hi who....who are you" sasori said trying to get up but couldnt.

OCC: better go night Ali ~TTYL~


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol runs off to help Kimiko find the rose.-

OCC: bye.


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

Suruno's eyes open and he hears yelling."What did I miss?" Suruno asks himself before yawning,"Man that was some great nap."
Suruno sees Marth laying beside him."Marth you ok?"
Marth groans and turns away.
"Well I guess I should leave him." Suruno says before walking away to investigate all the yelling and finds Sasori so walks off in the oppisite direction.He soon finds Alinegarensol and sneaks about after him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol stops and looks at Suruno looks mad.- "What you doing alive you died and Goddese is sad. Oh yeah do you like the look. I'm not in my old look I wanted a new look." -Smiles.-


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Hydeka: siting by Sasuke's bed watching him 

Itachi: woke up and just layed there thinking about what just happend "why did she do that i left Sasori alive and yet she attacked me but why" he thinks


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha wakes and looks at Hydeka.- "Hydeka I'm sorry." -He looks sad.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol sees Itachi and looks at him.- "Hello The oldest Uchiha boy. I thought the goddese told me you where mad at her. You are hotter then she told me." -He walks to him and smiles.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

kimiko was walking around the village to see if she can find flower. "maybe i should give up" kimiko said to herself.

*MeanWhile*

"Hey answer my question, who are you?!" sasori said.

*MeanWhile*

Amy was walking around looking for marth. "Where is he?" she thinks to herself.


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Itachi: looks up "well uh thanks"

Hydeka: "what are you sorry for Sasuke"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori.- "I'm Alinegarensol Ali's demon form and her soul. But I and Ali both the same person. All the guys tht Ali with hates me for being Yaoi." -He crys.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Hydeka.- "Can you go help Kimiko find the rose." -He know she looking for it.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"your Ali's demon and...and her soul" sasori said a bit shocked.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko was just sitting under a tree. "I should really keep on looking but....oh forget it" kimiko thinks to herself watching the clouds pass by.


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Hydeka: "sure be back" goes to the village "Kimiko the rose is right here in the feild"

Itachi: "Ali is Yaoiphobic so thats why she nearly beat Hydeka to death"
looks around "don't cry it will be ok"


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

Suruno gets confused at everyone being in one spot(well most)."Oh Alin you do know we don't hate you its just creapy the yaoi thing but it is understandable."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks at Itachi.- "She is not Ali loved Hydeka and wanted to be happy with him and he hurt her heart. I had to make her smiles." -He looks at Suruno and hugs him.- "Suruno you care about me thank you."


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

"Hey its better not to have you cry anyway I mean your a demon I wonder what would happen if you were heartbroken?"


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Itachi: "well Hydeka didn't mean to he just fell for Sasuke and her disliking you cause of that well thats her problem cause there is nothing wrong with being who you are" smiles

Hydeka: goes back to sasuke "i showed her where it was"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol snuggles to Suruno. He is in love.- "Thank you Suruno for caring for me."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchioha gets up, gets dress then leaves the room. He knows not to leave but does.-


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

"Whoa I said we didn't hate you but thought the yaoi thing was creapy and besides if Ali finds out that even if she doesn't love me anymore wouldn't it make her really mad that her demon is in love with me?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"marth where are you?" amy said to herself. She was looking around the woods.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko saw something glowing at the village side. "could that be the flower that i was looking for" she said to herself.


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Itachi:"don't worry about it cause this deamon is a part of her she loves you so he loves you or maybe he was the one who loved you and his feelings transferd to her this is confusing"

Hydeka: "Sasuke left well i better go look for Itachi with out him cause i can't wait any longer" leaves


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks at Suruno.- "Ali loves you, Itachi, Sasori, Hydeka, and Sasuke. Speaking of The young Uchiha where is he i want to play." -Turns and sees Sasuke appaers be hind Itachi.- 

-Sasuke uchiha hides behind Itachi.- "I never ask this Itachi but please keep Alin away from me. I do not want to be put in a dress again."


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

Marth wakes up and sits up."Man my head hurts." Marth says clutching his head.He gets up and walks around and finds Amy.He stays a few steps away but waves and shouts,"Hey whats up?"

----------------------------------------------------------------

"Ali doesn't love me Itachi she probably hates me.Alin if she loved me why does she always break my heart?" Suruno looks down sad.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

amy looked saw marth and said, "hi marth." Then she vanished and apeared in front of him then hugged him. She topped then looked down and said, "sorry i got carried away."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha scared.-

-Alinegarensol looks at him.- "She wants to be with you, Itachi, Sasori, Sasuke, and Hydeka but it's hard for her to be with all of you when you all fight for her Ali hates fighting." -He grabbed Sasuke and holds him.- "You not getting awat with time my little pet." -Sasuke Uchiha looks down. Alin make darkness appaers around him and Sasuke then the darkness disappaers and Sasuke in a dress.-


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

OOC: what does you mean by topped?

"Its ok Amy anyway have you seen Suruno anywhere?" Marth asks.

--------------------------------------------------------------

"No she wants to be with everyone you said except me.After all she treats me like shit!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"no i didnt why?" amy said confused.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko just left the village and try to look for amy.

*MeanWhile*

sasori got up and started to laugh at sasuke.


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Hydeka: appears and gets Sasuke away from Alin "sorry Sasuke i followed you and you looks at Alin "stay away from my boy"

Itachi:"well Sasuke looks like you didn't need me anyway but Suruno she only breaks hearts cause she doesn't know how to love i think"


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

"Hmph then how come she only ever breaks my heart out of everyone else?You got an answer for that Itachi!?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------

"Oh no reason."
"Damn where is he" Marth thinks.


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Itachi: "what are you talking about she nearly killed Hydeka and left him for dead"

OCC: ive got to go to work be back later


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sauke uchiha looks at Hydeka.- "Hydeka aa he kinda owns me I was foolished and gived him half of my life if he stoped trying to... -Alin covers Sasuke's mouth and licks him cheek.-

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasuke.- "they do not need to know what I like to do to the goddese. You saied you never tell them my little thing." -Sasuke shivers. Yukesema Ali puts Alin out of her body so she can talk to suruno, Sasori, Itachi, Hydeka and Sasuke.-

-Yukesema Ali looks mad.- "Alin you are a perv you know."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"oh okay" amy said and sniffs the air. Amy starts running to a different direction and found sasori and the rest of the gang.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko saw amy running and followed her and saw sasuke and hydeka. She stayed behind the tree.


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

"Hey wait up Amy!"
Marth runs after Amy.He sees the rest of the gang."Hey guys!"
Suruno turns around."Hey marth." Suruno say before turning to Ali,"Hey Ali oh and Sasuke what were you going to say?"


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Hydeka: "oh Sasuke how can i stop this from happing to you"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks scared not tell Suruno cause Alin might hurt him.-

-Yukesema Ali loks at Suruno.- "Alin tryed to forces me to do it with him when I was young." 

-Alin looks down and holds Sasuke still.-


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

"HE WHAT!?"
Suruno faints and Marth runs to his side."Don't tell him that!You could have lied to him!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali loks down.- "Sorry but that is why Sasuke sold him self to Alin when we where young." -She looks at Sasori then Suruno. She walks to Suruno and pokes him.- "I thought he died so i was sad but he fake his death am i right Marth or is he a soul." -She looks at Sasori.- "Um Sasori would you care if I love you, Suruno and Itachi all at the same time." -She looks at Suruno and smiles.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

amy spoted kimiko hiding at the other side of the woods. She vanished and appeared behind her and said, "BOO!" kimiko screamed and fell. "hey dont scare me like that" kimiko said so angry.


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

"Well he was dead and the soul did leave the body but he got the soul back because he loves you and he lives becasue he now has wolf blood in him."


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 24, 2009)

"man whats with all the talking here" Zoey said because she was training.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"im sorry here let me help you" amy said trying to help. "no i can get up myself." kimiko said getting up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno and kisses his forehead.- 

-Sasuke Uchiha gets free and runs to Kimiko and clings to her.- "Kimiko save me pleace." -still in the dress.-


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

Suruno feels the kiss and opens his eyes."Hey hey did I miss anything while I was gone Ali?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali hears a sound gets up she sould have stayed down. A sound ninja grabs her and hold a kunai to her neck then disappaers with her.-

-Alinegarensol looks arond.- "This is bad if Ali is away from me she well be traped and the two side of her power well weak if this happens Orochimaru well get what he wants. Without me Ali is going to be under his power."


----------



## Narurider (May 24, 2009)

"NO!I'm not letting the sound get hold of Ali!"
Suruno runs after Ali and the sound ninja.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"sasuke whats wrong and why are you in a dress?" kimiko said giggling. Amy was gigling to when she saw sasuke wearing a dress.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "Ali's demon did this to me."

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori.- "You coming or not."

*Meanwhile*

-Sound Ninja in Orochimaru's lair and chains her to the seal stone that they need befor for Ali to changed. Orochimaru walks in and looks at Ali. He puts his hand on the seal stone.- "Soon The Yukesema child well be the power I need to get rid of the leaf but I well wait. to Alisorea listens to me. but first Yukese needs casted out of her way." -He does hand signes and Yukese is send out of Ali's body the Sound Ninja gets rid of her near a forest.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"oh wel its a good color for you. sorry couldnt help it" kimiko said still giggling. sasori looks at Alinegarensol and said, "okay ill come."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol stop and looks around.- "Wait it's to late Ali is now two Yukese and Alisorea. we need to find Yukese she only a child."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"okay but where is she?" sasori said. "hey i want to come" amy and kimiko said at the same time. "what about you sasuke?" kimiko said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks around.-

*Meanwhile*

-Pain found Yukese and appears to Alin and Sasori. He looks at Alin.- "So Orochimaru made his move we have to hurry get Yukese back with Alisorea and get Ali back." -He hands Yukese to Alin.- "You hold her I have to go some where." -He disapaers.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"wait what??" sasori said.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko looks at sasuke and said, "are you okay?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha Feels dizzy he knows better to not leave the room cause he is not fully healed. He trys to move then passes out.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese wakes and looks Sasori and Alin.- "Daddy [Sasori] Mommy [Alin]." -Hugs Sasori.-

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori then Yukese.- "I guess Yukese thinks we her mom and dad." -He blushes little.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"sasuke we better get you to the hospital" kimiko said picking him up.

*MeanWhile*

"wel thats weird" sasori said blushing a little.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha out cold.-

*Meanwhile.*

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori then kisses his cheek.- "Um sorry. But to we get Ali back um do you mind if I aaa never mind." -looks down.-

OCC: I be right back.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

after that kimiko made it back at the hospital and put him in the bed. "im sorry sasuke i could find a flower for you" kimiko said looking down.

*MeanWhile*

"you what? tell me" sasori said kissing him back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

OCC: Back.

-Sasuke uchiha wakes up.- "Kimiko by the Yukesema village is roses that I love can you go get me some." -Gives her the rose Ali got him.- "This what it looks like."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori blushing.- "Aaa would you mind if I aa love you to Ali gets back."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

kimiko looked at the flower and said, "okay sasuke." kimiko kissed him on the cheek before she left.

*MeanWhile*

"okay i dont mind" sasori said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles and sit on the bed and waits.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol smiles and puts down Yukese and hugs Sasori.-

-Yukese giggles.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

kimiko made it back and use her shadow clone jutsu to find it.

*MeanWhile*

sasori smiled and said, "whats so funny?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha asleep on the bed.-

*Meanwhile.*

-Yukese looks at them.- "Mommy daddy um are you two boy. If so how was i born." -Ok That was the only think I could think of.-

-Alinegarensol shocked. He looks at Sasori and holds him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 24, 2009)

"hey i found it" one of the clones yelled. kimiko looked and saw it. she smiled and the clones disappeared. "finally i found it" kimiko said she got it and went back to the hospital in a hurry with a smile.

*MeanWhile*

"wel uumm....we'll talk about that later when your older." sasori said looking away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha asleep.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol whipers to Sasori.- "She is apart of Ali and she acts like a child when she a goddese. But i am scared about the child you and Ali have was it killed or is it ok." -Alin took over Ali's body so he has the child in him. lol. I could not help it.-


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

OCC: did Ali already have her child???? i confuseded


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

OCC: Nooo Yukese is part of Ali.


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

OCC ok then

Hydeka: gets up "what hit me must have passed out" looks at Itachi 
"serves him right" feels a little dizzy " i need to go see a doctor cause i fe.... falls down and hits his head on a rock real hard

Itachi: looks up and see Hydeka and smiles " well judging from the gash in his head he should be dead in a few minutes i could save him but thats no fun" gets up "looks like im at the beagining once agin have to search for Ali and Sasori" looks at Hydeka once more and leaves


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol sees Itachi and stays with Sasori. Yukese run off and found Hydeka and heals him.-


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Hydeka: the color returning to his face opens his eyes "who are you" then sits up still feeling drowsy

Itachi: not seeing anythig suspicious continues his search


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Yukese smiles.- "my name is Yukese my mommmy is Alin and my daddy is Sasori." -She is part of Ali but acts like a child.-


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Hydeka: looks down and smiles "so Alin is your mommy then" i thought he would be the bitch he thinks

OCC: sorry for that but could not resist


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol appaers to Hydeka mad.- "Say that to my you pretty boy."


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at him then looks down "i meant nothing by that hun its just that i ....


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol walks to Hydeka.- "I can tell that you love Sasuke more then Ali so why not cast out the feels for her."


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Hydeka: "Sasori? I love Sasuke but i cann't abandon her when she needs me the most me nor Sasuke would do that"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol he smiles.- "Yeah that is what you think Sasuke told me he will leave Ali if i tell him to I own him."


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Hydeka: looks down "is there anyway i could take his place??"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol smiles evily.- "to late Sasuke does what I say. or I you want to save Sasuke then forget Ali you never even loved her you used her to get Sasuke so be happy and forget her or I make you." -makes a sword appaers.-


----------



## White Knight (May 24, 2009)

Hydeka:looks at the sword and smiles "what you plan to strike me down are you man enough to kill one who is close to her heart" stands up and pulls out a kunai "watch this" does a hand seal turnnig the kunai in to a sword "I may not be a deamon or what not but my clan can manipulate metal at ease" does the same hand seal turning it into a metal staff "impressed yet?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 24, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks evil.- "Foolish human if Ali was here she would stop me but ha." -attacks Hydeka.-


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: falls to the ground "Ali may save me from death alot but i have not lost yet" gets up and changes the staff back to a sword then swings it at Alin


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Alinegarensol puts his sword away.- "Stay away from Ali for now on and if you speak to her you well die." -He leaves with Yukese.-


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: "im not affraid to die trying to get her back i would die for her and Sasuke you don't scare me hun and you know what you never will"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Alinegarensol away with Yukese. Yukese is crying she can't goes back to be Ali with out Alisorea and if Alin tell her what to do she does it.-


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: used to much chakra changig the kunai and passes out next to a tree

OCC: g2g big day tmr nite love


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Alinegarensol falles asleep on a rock.-

OCC: ok bye.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"hey sasuke i found...." kimiko paused and saw that sasuke was asleep.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was just being ignored. "okay now what should i do?" he thinks to himself.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

Suruno is running around and finds Alin."Hey Alin!Do you know where Ali is cause I got myself lost?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Sasuke hears Kimiko and weaks.- "Kimiko thanks. Kimiko I'm sorry I am sleepie but what is bothering me is that I can't help get Ali back from Orochimaru cause Alin well hurt me if I help get her back. I wish thinks where not like this."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks at Suruno.- "She is here Alin took over her. But Alisorea my other half is with Orochimaru in his lair. But Alin is so cold hearted He does not want Ali back cause she is sweet, caring, loving, helpfull, and has a good heart. Some times Alin makes Ali do things she now is not good. Like hurt your heart Suruno and hurt Hydeka. I wish Alin was abit nicer to people but he hates human."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol wakes and appaers to Sasori and smiles.- "Sorry I left."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"yeah i know maybe i should tell him to let you save Ali" kimiko said sitting next to him.

*MeanWhile*

"its okay" sasori said with a smile.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 25, 2009)

Kid walks out of a torn up village with new clothes on.
"Slaughtering villages is quite fun. Maybe I should have stayed around with Orochimaru, learned more jutsus, became more powerful." Kids mumbling to himself exiting the village.
Kid heads a set of footsteps behind him, he turns to see one more person advancing at him cuts and bruses visable.
"I'm not done with you!" The man yells.
Before the man new it Kid already was behind him kunai to hith neck.
He whispers, "You should have stayed hiding."
Blood soaks a neer by tree and the mans body hits the ground with a 'thud'.
Kid is about to leave again but hears a girl crying is some bushes neer by. Kid walks to were the bushes are and a 6 year old girl flys out of the bushes and starts hitting Kid with no effect. Kid grabs the girl by the arm, tears running down her face. Kid gets a thought.
"Two options: You die; Or you train under me." Kid says.
Tears still falling the girl screams, "You killed everyone! Why?!"
Kid smiles, "I was bored."
"How dare you!" The girl says and punches him in the nose with her free hand and a little blood starts to come out.
"Now, now I asked you a question." Kid says.
The girls remains speachless. Kid gets annoyed and throws her into a tree. The girl hits the ground but manages to get up, Kids shocked, and says sadly, "You killed everyone I knew and loved, I have nowere to go too. I'd rather die."
"No, I have plans for you." Kid says using the Stricking Shadow Snake to tie her up and dissapper.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"Alin doesn't want her back?Well then I'll make him!I'll do anything for Ali even if it kills me!"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Marth walks about but can't find anyone of the gang so gets bored and sits down.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

amy went to look for marth. she wanted to tell him that she loves him. but she was to shy to tell him.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

Marth thinks to himself,"I have to admit that Amy girl is kinda cute but....I wonder should I ask her out?Maybe I'll decide later"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 25, 2009)

"Let me go!" The girl shouts.
Kid stops and looks her into her eyes with the byakugan.
"I can tell your angery and not scared; I can also see your searching to be stronger, if that the case I'll let you go. You try running I kill you." Kid mumbles.
The girls eyes widen with the facts Kid said, they were accuarate, she nods. Kid sets her down and they walk to this cave Kid has been staying at.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

amy found marth beside the tree. "hey marth whats up?" amy said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"Oh hey Amy nice to see a familiar face out here I thought I was alone here but you proved me wrong." Marth says getting up.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"i just like to stop by and say hi" amy said giggling.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"Whats with the giggling?You're not trying to hide something behind that giggling are you?" Marth asks leaning in curious.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

amy blushes when marth is close to her face. "n...no im....im not really." amy said and giggled again.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"You are so tell me or I'll force it out of you.Oh and why did you blush just there now?" Marth says leaning even closer to Amy's face.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

amy starts to blush even more red. "im....im not blushing" amy said looking away. "Should i tell him?" amy thinks to herself.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"Yes you are.Come on tell me why you're blushiing and I'll let you do one thing you want to do to me anything."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"i....i like you" amy said blushing like crazy.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"How much?I want to know how much.You want to know something?Its something you may like to hear."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"i really like you." amy said looking down.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"Well good cause you'll like what I'm about to say.I really like you too." Marth says smiling before leaning forward even more and kissing Amy on the cheek.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 25, 2009)

Zoey was training near marth and amy were. "so what else do i need to train?" Zory said looking at the sky.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

amy was blushing and fainted.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"Amy?Are you ok?" Marth asks before shaking his head and laughing,"I just don't get girls sometimes."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"im....im fine" amy said trying to stand up.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"Need help up?" Marth asks grabbing amy's hand and pulling her up beside him,"You're weird I like that."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"how am i weird?" amy said looking down.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"Well you can confuse me sometimes but then again all girls do but I wasn't insulting you I like you the way you are."


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

OCC: oh thats so sweet


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

OOC: SHUT THE HELL UP!


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

OCC: -hides in corner and cowers- whats wrong lil bro i was just sayin


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

OOC: oh sorry


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"really?" amy said looking at him with a smile. Then amy hugged him and kissed him on the lips and stopped. "sorry i always get carried away" amy said looking down. "im so stupid" amy thinks to herself.


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

OCC: it is ok -still cowering-


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

OOC: you can come out

"No it ok I liked it." Marth says before kissing Amy on the lips and smiling,"Don't worry with me it doesn't matter if you get carried away."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"oh okay, so what....what to.....nevermind." amy said looking down.


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

OCC: even cuter and with that -dissapears-


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"What is it amy?I'm all ears.I'll do anything you want to do." Marth asks kissing her again.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"if you want to go on a date?" amy said blushing.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"That would be great." Marth says smiling at her,"It couldn't have been to hard to say was it?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"no i guess not" amy said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"I thought so." Marth says smiling happily and kisses her on the cheek,"Where do you want to go?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

amy kissed him back and said, "how about the ramen shop."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Yukese looks at Suruno.- "You can't fight Alin he is powerful."

*Meanwhile*

-Alingarensol smiles.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Kimiko and sighs.- "I'm not sure i can get Ali back do to the power Alin holds."

*Meanwhile*

-Orochimaru looks at Alsorea.- "Alsorea go find a person name Kid and tell him I need to see him. I want him to help you." -Alsorea nods and leaves.-


----------



## Narurider (May 25, 2009)

"Ramen shop great idea ramen is just what I need." Marth says kissing her before grabbing her arm and running to the ramen shop.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"wel sasuke you can at least stay here because i dont want you to get hurt." kimiko said looking down.

*MeanWhile*

amy followed marth to the ramen shop to eat.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha stay there.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"wheres hydeka?" kimiko said looking around.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was just stand there.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha does not know.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol hugs Sasori.- "Why you so sad my love."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"oh wel i hope you'll get better" kimiko said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

"im not sad im just worried for Ali" sasori said hugging him back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "Yeah me to."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol looks down.- "Why do you care for her she is not even a human."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 25, 2009)

"Right, again!" Kid yells at Cassandra(the girl).
Cassandra punches the tree more and more untill it falls over.
"You know, your pritty strong concidering your age, you will become quite powerful." Kid complements.
"You know... When I'm strong enough... I'm going to kill you." Cassandra threatens between breaths.
"Yes well, your way to weak now. Let you anger and hatred for me drive you on." Kid says twistedly.
He continues to train Cassandra.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"sasuke uumm.....can i sleep next to you?" kimiko said blushing.

*MeanWhile*

"yeah but i love her" sasori said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Alsorea watches Kid train the little girl. She jumps down behimd Kid.- "So you are the person that is name Kid." -She looks at Kid.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 25, 2009)

Kid smirks and responds, "Yeah, so what?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 25, 2009)

OCC: I got to go, later.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles and moves." "Ok you can."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori.- "But I hate being sealed in her. I want to be free but with out me she is dead."

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea looks at Kid.- "Orochimaru-sama wishes to see you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

kimiko jump in bed with sasuke and kissed him on the lips before she went to sleep.

*MeanWhile*

"yeah i know" sasori said looking down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha falls asleep to.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol sights.- "ok fine when it is time to get Ali back i be sealed again so you can love her but no one can have her but you and itachi."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"okay but i'll still love you" sasori said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Alinegarensol smiles and blushing.- "I feel happy."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"okay no more small talk lets go find Ali" sasori said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks down.- "Lets wait to see what Orochimaru wants to do with Alsorea first I know he has Alsorea. Wait where is Yukese."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"i thought she was with you?" sasori said confused.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 25, 2009)

"Orochimaru." Kid mumbles to himself.
He turns stops Cassandar and says, "Lets go kid, we have work to do.".
He follows his suprized guest to Orochimaru.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Alsorea takes Kid to Orochimaru.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol looks around.- "Oh great she when to see Suruno."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"so are we going to look for her?" sasori said


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: appears in front to Sasuke and Kimiko and sits down "they are a sleep" hugs his knees and feels depressed


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori and smiles.- "She be ok Yukese is powerfull child."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes up and sees Hydeka.- "Hydeka i'm sorry."


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: looks up "its not you Sasuke i have faild to get Ali back once agin i am useless" pulls out kunai and turns it into a needle "you know the funny thing iv got all this skill but its useless without the intent to kill thats where my clans power comes from but... chakra surrounds him "this would be the best way to die for me" holds out his hand and the needel flat pointed towards him and it flies backwards and flies into his stomach totaly fatal wound


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"oh okay" sasori said smiing.


*Meanhile*

kimiko was still sleeping and moved then she fell out of the bed. but didnt woke up.


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka:bleeding alot "Sasuke im sorry" passout due to lack of blood


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha trys to get up he sees by Hydeka is Yukese.- "Yukese do not take his soul pleace i know he left you when you where Ali." 

-Yukese looks at him.- "I'm not like Alsorea." -She pulls out the needle then puts her hand on his stomach she stops the bleeding.- "You are one odd human you know falling for a goddese then hurting her heart but i still love you when i'm Ali but i let my self be taken by Orochimaru to be changed into two parts again." -She kisses his lips. Sasuke blushing then looks at Kimiko he hopeshe is ok. Yukese is turned into her turn form a lovely girl.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol smiles back.-


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: color is retuning to his face and screams in pain then falls asleep looking peacefull

Itachi: "so Ali is three this will be hard to comprehend"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

OCC: Um Kate Yukese is healing Hydeka.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

OCC: okay sorry

"now what should we do?" sasori said.


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: wakes and looks up "im so weak i can't even kill myself why"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

kimiko woke up. "Ow why does my head hurt?" kimiko said to herself. She touch at the back of her head and saw blood in her hand. "great im bleeding" kimiko said. _"thats what i get for falling off the bed."_ she thinks to herself. While getting up.


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: tries to get up but fails "Kimiko are you ok hun


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"im fine its not that of a big deal" kimiko said and she felt a bit dizzy almost losing her balance.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

OCC: it is ok.

-Yukese looks at Hydeka.- "It is caused you are loved by a goddese of life, love and hate and death." -She hugs him.- But i'm Love and life Alsorea is hate and death we both make Ali along with Alin our pet. He hates you cause you hurt us but we still want you with us. Sasuke you now this and never told him. You are good not telling unlike Itachi."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori.- "I want to play."


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: notices her losing her balance and got up almost losing his and looks at her head "well this will cost me but" focusing his chakra and heals her head then falls down "the healing jutsu i use takes a little of my life force and puts it into the one im healing" lays on the ground "Yukese oh ok"and with that he falls asleep


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

kimiko stood up on her knees. "thanks hydeka" kimiko said smiling. Then she stood on her feets and sit on the bed.

*MeanWhile*

"what do you want to play?" sasori said looking at the sky.


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: sleeping on the floor starts snoring that jutsu takes alot out of him


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Yukese looks at him and then Kimiko.- "Sorry my power is to strong for you two." -She holds Hydeka.-

-Sasuke Uchiha gets up and back hands Yukese.- "You know better to show up like this." -Looks at Hydeka.- "Yukese you love him still but he would not go back with you. He locked you out of his heart when he picked me I wish he would go with you and smile again like he did back then." -He goes to Kimiko and hugs her.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol taps him then runs off.-


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: gets up and yawns then notices he was drooling then puts his hand behind his head and smiles "whoops didn't mean to drool all over my self"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

kimiko looked at both of them. "uumm....whats going on here?" kimiko said feeling left out.

*MeanWhile*

"hey what was that for?" sasori said running after him.


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: whipes away the drool then looks at Sasuke "Sasuke im gonna go with her if you don't mind"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Yukese smiles and blushing still holding Hydeka.- "Well Sasuke tell Kimiko ok."

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at kimiko.- "Ok it is part of Ali's plan that she made a year again see if Hydeka still loves her and he does but was not tell about it. But meeting you Kimiko was not part of the plane but I love you." -Blushing.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol hidding.-


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka:"so i can go then" looks at sasuke excitedly


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"oh but why would Ali do that? and i love you too" kimiko said blushing.

*MeanWhile*

"hey where are you?" sasori yelled walking through the forest.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Sauke Uchiha smiles at Hydeka.- "Yes I do not mind Yukese be good to him to Ali gets back and you can tell her the plan works or Hydeka tell Ali you want to be back with her now."


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Itachi: " I need some information but who to seek it from Orochimaru never knows anything and Pain is just a Pain in my side" wodering around the forest

Hydeka:gets up and hugs Sasuke "thank you are you ready to go Yukese"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

kimiko stood up and strached. "im going to go train sasuke" kimiko said.


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at kimiko "have fun and be careful"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Alsorea appaers to Itachi and smiles.- "Hello Itachi I well tell you about what is going on. It a plan Ali made to when Hydeka hurt her." 

*Meanwhile*

-Alingarensol sees Sasori and is behind him.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko and smiles.- "Only Ali know."

-Yukese smiles and hugs Hydeka.- "Ok lets go some where. I'm hungery."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"i will" kimiko said smiling and left.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was still looking around and felt someone was behind him.


----------



## White Knight (May 25, 2009)

Itachi: looks intruged "do tell"

Hydeka: smiles "ok Kimiko Yukese lets go get something to eat" and with that they left 

OCC: nighty nite time for me sorry guys good nite


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 25, 2009)

Zoey finished training and started to walk around the woods to see if she can find someone to battle. "maybe i should go eat something first but i rather train then eat" Zoey said to herelf with a giggle.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Alingarensol jumps on Sasori and smiles.- "I got you."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha sighs when Kimiko left him alone.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea looks at him.- "In do time I well tell you." -She left.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese walks with Hydeka.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

OCCay nite naruto's sasuke

kimiko made it to the woods and try to find beautiful flowers for sasuke when she gets back. "hey i should summon my wolf" kimiko said to herself.

*MeanWhile*

sasori got scared and climb up a tree. "dont scare me like that" sasori said holding on to a branch.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 25, 2009)

can i join?


Name:Izuki Morokai

Age:17

Brithday: May 8, 1991 

Village: Shadow

Clan: Morokai

Family: Morokai

Jutsu Style:All Jutsu

Blood Typenknown

Blood Line: Shadow Eye

Eye Colorark Black

Height:6,9

Weight:108.5

Background: Izuki is the Kimikage of the Shadow Village after the Akatsuki killed off his family, Years after him and his companion Toborashi Killed all the members of the Akatsuki
including an uncle of a friend of izuki's, Itachi...


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 25, 2009)

Zoey decide not to go to the woods and head towards town to bye some ramen to eat. "man im really hungry" Zoey said looking for the ramen shop.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 25, 2009)

izuki stepped out in front of zoey

"May i help you Miss?" he asked


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 25, 2009)

"hi im looking for the ramen shop. by the way im zoey" *smiles*


----------



## izukimorokai (May 25, 2009)

"Oh, it is just over their." Izuki said as he pointed to a ramen shop a couple of blocks away.

"By the way, my name is Izuki." he said as he smiled back at zoey


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 25, 2009)

"oh thanks, hi Izuki so where are you heading?" Zoey said.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 25, 2009)

"nevermind" kimiko said walking and found some flowers that where glittering. "Wow these flowers are beautiful" kimiko said smiling. "nows my chance to kill her" he said hiding from kimiko.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 25, 2009)

"Oh, Im just exploring, this isn't close to where im from, but where are you heading?" he asked as he walked with zoey


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 25, 2009)

"im just training for now," said zoey


----------



## izukimorokai (May 25, 2009)

"If you dont mind me asking, What are you training for?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha asleep in his bed.-

OCC: Izukimorokai you where to wait to I gived you the ok to join the ro not to just jump in with out the ok.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 25, 2009)

oh, sorry i did not know


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 25, 2009)

OCC: It is ok I well let it slide this time because you are new. The rp has it's own's sign up You sign up there then if you get the ok you come in here. I get to go bye.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 25, 2009)

ok thnx


----------



## izukimorokai (May 25, 2009)

"Would you like me to buy you a bowl?" Izuki asked Zoey


----------



## White Knight (May 26, 2009)

Hydeka:"Yukese where would you like to eat at"

Itachi: "that selfserving ahh" totaly frustrated and leaves the forest heads for the akatsuki headquaurters


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

"I sense th Akatsuki nearby," Said Izuki,"Hold that thought, i'll see you later zoey." He said as he ran off to find the Akatsuki


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 26, 2009)

The man use a jutsu to look like kimikos father. "is that you kimiko?" the man said. kimiko turned around and saw her father. "fa....father is that you?" kimiko said all shocked. "wel your looking at me then who else." he said with a smile. "but....but i killed you?" kimiko said backing away. "wel i servived but your mother didnt" he said. "but..." kimiko got inturrupted by her father that gave her a hug. "no its time for you to die" he said in a whisper.


----------



## Narurider (May 26, 2009)

Marth slurped up his ramen in a few seconds and turns to amy."What do you want to do not?"

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Suruno runs off and finds Alin."Hey Alin is there a way to get Ali back?Cause if there is tell me."


----------



## White Knight (May 26, 2009)

Itachi: "Well i seem that i have no choice i must go see one of them i shall see....Pain"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 26, 2009)

Kid arrives at Orochimarus hideout.
"Cassandra stay outside..." Kid tried to finish but gets cut off by Cassandra.
"But I don't wanna!" She exclames.
"Orochimaru could kill you by looking at you, he not one to mess with." Kid warns.
"Fine! I'm not waiting forever!" Casandra complaines.
Kid and (I forgot who Kids with) walk into the cave.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 26, 2009)

OCC: Alsorea.

-Alinegarensol looks at Suruno- "I can't tell you Suruno cause i do not know it my self."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks at Hydeka.- "I want sweet lemon from the Loven tree near the Sound and between the Yukesema forest."

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea walks Kid to where Orochimaru is at.- "You are stoung Kid for a human."


----------



## White Knight (May 26, 2009)

Hydeka:"ok Yukese if thats what you really want" closes eyes and smiles

OCC: bout to go seeya all later


----------



## Narurider (May 26, 2009)

"DAMNIT!" Suruno shouts bashing his fist at a tree,"So we can't get her back?Come one there must be a way to get her back!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 26, 2009)

-Yukese smiles-

OCC: Bye love.


----------



## White Knight (May 26, 2009)

OCC: i try to be on later


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 26, 2009)

OCC: ok.

-Alinegarensol looks down.- "Ali nevertold me of this plan sorry Suruno see if Yukese or Alsorea knows. Speaking of Alsorea where is she even at."


----------



## Narurider (May 26, 2009)

Suruno walks off depressed then the images from before and he faints thinking,"What do those images mean?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 26, 2009)

OCC: I have to go.

-Alsorea outside of Orochimaru's room and waits for Kid to cauch up to her.-


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

Just as Kimiko's "Father" tried to kll her izuki stepped out and grabbed her "Father"'s sword, "Now, Now, no time for blades." he said as he flipped her Father on the ground.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

"Now, Now Izuki let's not be hasty."


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

"I'm just trying to help the inocent."


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

"Come on, we have to find the Akatsuki."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 26, 2009)

OCC: um Izuki the roleplay is kind slow and you can post you characters on one post. So it well not take up to much of your posting time.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

will do


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 26, 2009)

OCC: Oh ok. Oh and Izuki when you need to talk out of character you can do OCC:


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 26, 2009)

OCC: uumm.....izuki the man dosent have a sword only a kunia.

kimiko was still in the mans arms. "one step closer and i'll kill her" he said smiling evil because he still haves a kunia in his hands. "Sasuke Help!!" kimiko yelled to see if sasuke can help her. "if you scream one more time im going to kill you here and now" he said with a laughter in his voice.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 26, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha appaers to Kimiko and attacks the man in the back with a kunai he has.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 26, 2009)

The man screams in pain and lets go of kimiko. "damnit you brat" he said and turned around and punched him in the stomach. "sasuke" kimiko yelled.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

"Sasu...Father!" Shamaru shouted with joy,"you rteurned." Shamaru then runs and consoles with his father


Izuki then turns to Kimiko and says, "We need to talk."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 26, 2009)

kimiko looked at izuki and said, "me?" While the man is busy attacking sasuke.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

"yes, you," He replied


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 26, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha falls down and blood comes out of his mouth.- "Leave Kimiko her alone pleace I love her and i want to help her. She is not that bad do not act  bad to her because she has a demon in her. I know it is hard for people to take in some one that holds a demon. I hated Ali to she started to show me what it was means to care for some one that had a demon. I want Kimiko to live if you want to kill some one then kill me not Kimiko cause I well die for her."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 26, 2009)

"but why me?" kimiko said looking at him. "i dont care i rather see her die then live. fine but you have to get through me" he said smiling evil.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

Shamaru bends down to help his father


"Me and shamaru have demons in us," Izuki said,"Please, we need to get back to the village, we'll explain thare." Izuki said "TELEPORTATION" Izuki said with a quick hand sign and they were in a room instantly


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 26, 2009)

OCC: Sasuke is only seventeen and does not have a child yet. 

-A sword flys into the man's back and kills him. Sasuke Uchiha gets up and sees the sword. He pulls it out and looks at the handle and sees it's one of Ali's sword.- "Huh so some one saved us Kimiko but this sword it was gived to a friend of Ali's but he never used it."


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

OCC:we teleported


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 26, 2009)

"hey where am i" kimiko said angry at him. sasuke didnt notice that izuki took her. "i still dont get it" kimiko said looking at him her demon chakra raising.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

"Get what," Izuki said



"I hope you understand," Shamaru said,"we're keeping you safe."

Izuki sat next to Kimiko, "Sasuke is fine, I'm using an ultimate substitution, sasuke is right here." Then he pointed to a bed in the corner to where sasuke lay asleep


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 26, 2009)

"i dont trust you. and what kind of demon do you two have?" kimiko said looking away mad.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

"I'm the sannin of cats." Shamaru said with a grin on his face, then a cat crawled on his head


"I'm the sannin of Shadows,"Izuki said as he pointed out the shadows around him


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 26, 2009)

"okay wel im just a normal girl that they use to seal the white tiger in me!!" kimiko said. then she stood up and punched the wall that left a crack. "they did this to me and i killed my parents because i couldnt contorl my anger." she said looking down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 26, 2009)

OCC: Ok I'm lost Sasuke was left be hind cause he was fighting the guy. Now the guy is dead he passes out cause he is not healed from what happen befor.

-Raven by Sasuke and looks at him and sighs.- "I hord you need help and Gaara let me take the sword and kill the guy for you and Kimiko." -Raven takes Sasuke to the Yukesema's village and lays him in the bed of Ali's old room.-


----------



## izukimorokai (May 26, 2009)

OCC: sasuke is in the room with us


Izuki then went what seemed invisible then appeared as a shadow on the wall "try to hit me," he said.

'He won't feel a thing," Shamaru said,"trust me."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 26, 2009)

OCC: Do not fight with me I was posting that be for you posted what you did. I g2g if you fight with the GM I would back to ask you to leave. Bye Kate.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 26, 2009)

OCC: bye Ali

kimiko looked at him and said, "i dont know only if someone gets me mad but i might go out of contorl." kimiko backs away from him like a shy girl.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 26, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> -Alsorea walks Kid to where Orochimaru is at.- "You are stoung Kid for a human."



"Well a little training with a Sanin goes a long way." Kid says following Alsorea down a corador.




Ali Yukesema said:


> OCC: I have to go.
> 
> -Alsorea outside of Orochimaru's room and waits for Kid to cauch up to her.-



"You know I've never understood Orochimarus hideouts, there too big." Kid says as he opens the door to the room Orochimarus in.
"Don't you know how to know Alsor... Oh Kid, I've been expecting you." Orochimaru says.

OOC: I'm changing Cassandras age from 6ish to about 12.

_"Jeez, I hope he'd hurry up already, this is boring!"_ Cassandra thinks to herself as she slides he back down a tree then sits.


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> OCC: Do not fight with me I was posting that be for you posted what you did. I g2g if you fight with the GM I would back to ask you to leave. Bye Kate.



OCC: pretty rutheless hun but totaly Hawt


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

OCC: I know but I am the GM I have to do my job right.

-Alsorea looks at Orochimaru then Kid.- "Lord Orochimaru I be trainning if you need me." -She leaves the lair.-

-Orochimaru looks at Kid.- "Kid I want you to train Alsorea to get like her but to the time you can't handle the trainning tell me Alsorea has to be powerful to she gets to where she can kill the leaf village and other villages. I want Alsorea to be strong." -Hands Kid a scroll Alsorea has to train.- "You two can use this."


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

OCC: total agreeage and i wasn't on last night cause my power went out sorry


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

OCC:It is ok love.

-Yukese at the tree can't get a lemon down.-


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: smiles and reaches up grabing a lemon and hands it to Yukese "there you go hun" smiles bigly


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese smiles and hugs Hydeka then kisses his cheek.- "Thanks Hydeka do you want one I well try to get one for you."


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: blushing "its ok i got it" gets one for him self and licks it then smiles "yummy this is tastey"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese takes the skin off the lemon then eats it little by little.- "Yeah I know it is good."


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at it a juice splashes in his eyes "owowow it burns so much" drops to his knees


----------



## Narurider (May 27, 2009)

Marth feels something is wrong and runs to Suruno."SURUNO!" Marth shouts before kicking suruno to wake him up.
Suruno lifts his head and runs away from Marth and anyone else.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese gets him a rag that is wet.- "Here use this."


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka:takes the rag and whipes off his face "thanks hun so what do we do next"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese looks at you then thinks "what to do."- "I do not know I never been away from Ali befor or out of her like this." 

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol kisses Sasori's cheek then leaves to go to where Suruno at.-


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: "really so lets go for a walk i love going for walks" smiles


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese nods yes then walks some where.-


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at yukese and follows "so um since you apart of Ali that mean you love me to"  blushing


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> -Alsorea looks at Orochimaru then Kid.- "Lord Orochimaru I be trainning if you need me." -She leaves the lair.-
> 
> -Orochimaru looks at Kid.- "Kid I want you to train Alsorea to get like her but to the time you can't handle the trainning tell me Alsorea has to be powerful to she gets to where she can kill the leaf village and other villages. I want Alsorea to be strong." -Hands Kid a scroll Alsorea has to train.- "You two can use this."



"You think that you can just summon me then make me train you more lackies!? Whats in it for me?" Kid demands to know.

Cassandra sees Alsorea leave and follows behind.
"So, do you know my Master?" She asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Orochimaru gets mad and grabs Kid by his neck.- "She is not one of them you do not know who she is. Alsorea is apart of that weak foolish Yukesema child that run from me after she found out the true of what she is. If Alsorea heard you say that she would have killen you one the spot with out thinking of your friendship with Ali. That is how Alsorea is she has no feelings for anyone." 

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea stops looks at the child.- "So you the little one under that human in there with the fool of a master of my human side. So what your name. Mine is nothing to bother about."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese smiles.- "Yeah I do but Al does not she is too cold to feel love."


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

OCC: whats going on there Ali

Hydeka: "so then your the part of Ali who loved me then"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese looks at him.- "I already told you that I did."


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: "i was just double checking cause i love you all of you" looks down hoping that this didn't upset her


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese smiles then she kisses his cheek.- "You are sweet but Al might not love you back. Al is hatefull why does Ali have her apart of her."


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka:"you tell me you apart to so you should know whats going on I on the other hand am lost in this cycle of ppl/love


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> -Orochimaru gets mad and grabs Kid by his neck.- "She is not one of them you do not know who she is. Alsorea is apart of that weak foolish Yukesema child that run from me after she found out the true of what she is. If Alsorea heard you say that she would have killen you one the spot with out thinking of your friendship with Ali. That is how Alsorea is she has no feelings for anyone."
> 
> *Meanwhile*
> 
> -Alsorea stops looks at the child.- "So you the little one under that human in there with the fool of a master of my human side. So what your name. Mine is nothing to bother about."



"I'm not scared of you." Kid chokes out.
Orochimaru throws him into a wall.
Kid gets up and says rubbing his neck, "Look I'll train your little lackie as long as I get something out of the deal."
_"Damnit Ali, what happend to you."_ Kid thinks.

"My names Cassandra. What are you going to do?" Casandra asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks at Kid.- "If you train her I will not use you as my host i well use her. Oh I was the one who pulled Ali apart into three begins to just get what i want out of her. If you do what I want i put her back to her self then use her as my host deal." 

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks at Hydeka oddly.- "Well me and the others love differ people Ali loves. I love you, Alin loves Sasori, and Alsorea i think love Suruno."

OCC: i g2g.


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at Yukese  "so even though you are the same you hearts are differnt"


----------



## Narurider (May 27, 2009)

Suruno desides to show his face and walks about thinking of where people are.He sees Yukese and Hydeka but walks on.


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: notices but says nothing


----------



## Narurider (May 27, 2009)

Suruno stops abruptly."Wait a minute hydeka is with that girl" Suruno thinks and backs up to check if he imagined it."Well what do you know you found you're self a grilfriend!" Suruno says walking up to Hydeka.


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: blushing "and what if i did so what if you start on me i shall pay you no mind" looks down


----------



## Narurider (May 27, 2009)

"No i won't tease you I think its cute and besides its better than being like me without anyone who loves you man."


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: "you shalt get yours one day just be patient and dig towards the heavns"


----------



## Narurider (May 27, 2009)

"If you say so." Suruno says but really doesn't think he ever will,"Oh and do I have the pleaseure of knowing this young lady's name?"


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at yukese "Yukese is her name" looks down blushing


----------



## Narurider (May 27, 2009)

"Yukese?Thats a nice name anyway I think I snezed a while back so were you two talking about me or saying my name at least once?"


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: looks down blushing "just once" smiles


----------



## Narurider (May 27, 2009)

"Oh really?What about?" Suruno says getting excited and can't keep his feet still so his feet go from place to place.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese looks at Suruno.- "Of wich part of Ali love who. I think Alsorea loves you but not sure. Wait Itachi has no one that loves him so Ali might not truely love him."


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: starts looking around as if he hears something moving towards them

Itachi: watching Hydeka and Yukese


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese sees Itachi and looks at him.- "What do you want you hot-head." 

OCC: Does Yukese have a death wish.


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

OCC:seems like it love

Itachi: "hot head who me no way" walks towards them 

Hydeka: tenses up and gives Itachi a death glare "what do you want"

Itachi: "i was just passing by im looking for something so don't mind me"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

OCC: Yukese is evil watch.

-Yukese jumps up then kicks Itachi acrossed the face that sends him flying and makes him hit a tree.-


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Itachi: poof behind Yukese places hand on her shoulder and turns her around "tsukuomi"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese has a cover on her eyes.- "If you take this cover off you well die you human."


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Itachi: looks at it turns around and starts to leave

Hydeka: gives a sigh of relife

Itachi: stops this is for you Hydeka

Hydeka: drops to his knees with a kunai in his tummy

Itachi: leaves


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese pulls out the kunai then heals Hydeka.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore walks around he is Alinegarensol's dark side.- "Where is that fool Alin at man he is a fool. oh well I sould look some one." -He passes by Itachi.-


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Itachi: sencing some thing comming from Yusore but keeps walking

Hydeka: "thanks Yukese would you train me i would love to become your pupil in any way you wish"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese looks down.- "Ok but thetrainning is hard."

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore looks at Itachi and walks to him.- "Um you Itachi the one who loves Ali."


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: "what ever it takes for me to get stronge i shall commit my life to the trainning

Itachi: "what of it"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> -Orochimaru looks at Kid.- "If you train her I will not use you as my host i well use her. Oh I was the one who pulled Ali apart into three begins to just get what i want out of her. If you do what I want i put her back to her self then use her as my host deal."



"Your not to use Ali as a host. If you promise me that I'll train your new lackie." Kid gives in.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks at Kid.- "No one is stronger then Ali or if you can find me a ninja who can do Dark Ninja Cannon with out passing out I make a deal. The only one I know who can do that is Ali."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks at him and sighs.- "Ok lets begin." -She makes the ground hard to walk on.- "Try to get to me and hit me."

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore looks at Itachi.-"Ali aa truely loves you cause i'm the part that loves you." -He is blushing never told that to any one.-


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: loses his balance and falls "this will not due" does hand seals "spire spear jutsu stalagmites fill the ground Hydeka jumps across them and swings a fist at Yukese

Itachi: blushing "seems like every guy Ali has is in love with me this is good i think"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> -Orochimaru looks at Kid.- "No one is stronger then Ali or if you can find me a ninja who can do Dark Ninja Cannon with out passing out I make a deal. The only one I know who can do that is Ali."



"If I don't I'll just have to kill you then." Kid says to Orochimaru then exits the layer.
He runs and catches up with the two that left.
He faces (forgot the name again...) and says, "Orochimaru wants me to train you."
"Does this mean your not training me anymore?" Cassandra almost sounds worried.
"I'll be training both of you at once." Kid says then sighs.
_"I really don't want to train two people..."_ Kid thinks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese falls down.- "Oww hey to cheating." -She grabs himand pins him down.- 

*Meanwhile*

-Yosurea forgets she is a girl do to the way she acts.- "Opps I'm aaa girl i feel stuiped."

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea looks down.- "I hate that guy i wish he was not like a snack and does not die." -She looks at Kid.- "You are kinda weak to train me."

OCC: Kid her name is Al-sor-ea.


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: blushing "i have decided to do whats neccisary to win hope you don't mind but i think i passed oh and umm... would you mind getting off of me" turning beat red

Itachi: blushing totaly embarrassed "i am so sorry hun i didn't know"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 27, 2009)

OCC: Sorry, there jut a lot of names ^.^
Kid punches Alsorea into the neerest tree.
"First of all who are you to judge me, and second of all if I am as weak as you say why would Orochimaru want me to train you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese sits on him.- "nope."

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore blusghing she kisses his cheek.- "You are cute when you blushe."

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea she looks mad.- "You sould not done that." -She takes off the cover and opens her eyes and traps Kid in her world.- "You sould not make me mad. By the way that scroll is to nmake this word powerfull." -She stabes Kid in the arm with her sword of Darkness.- "I sould kill you but this sword well eat away your soul if you fight it's power." -She smiles.-


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: leans up and kisses Yukese then starts to turn beat red

Itachi: looks down "um... thankyou... is there something i can help you with"

OCC: im out you all have a good nite


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Kid smiles also and says, "Soul? I've lost my soul the minute I trained under Orochimaru."
Kids level one curse seal opens, then the second level opens. Kid rips his arm off the sword and his arm heals very quickly.
"huh, thanks for helping me find my 2nd levels special abilitly." Kid says in a thankful voice and kicks Alsorea away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese kisses back.- 

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore looks at him.- "I was here to tell you that Ali does love you."

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea gets mad and she grabs him.- "If you fight the power you can die I see your life is faiding and you do not see it." -She throws himis about to do her Dark Ninja Cannon then stops she sees a neckles around Kid's neck it is Ali's neckles she gived Kid when she saw him lost.- "So Ali given you her neckles of heal wings. She know you would have picked to train under Orochimaru" -She pulls out the curse of the dark blade. Then she covers her eyes then her world disappaers.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 27, 2009)

Kid grabs it off his chest and looks at it. The curse seals disapates.
_"Your not even here any you still manage to help."_ Kid this to himself with a smile.
His face suddenly goes serious again with a little mocking smile, "Even if I didn't have this I still wouldn't have died."
Kid lets the pendant fall back onto his chest.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at Kid.- "Yes so Ali mosted have cared for you alone but why she was mad at you for everything you done but stilled care if it was me I would have killed on like that." -She grabs the neckless and pulls it off of him then disappaers.-


----------



## White Knight (May 27, 2009)

Hydeka: releases from Yukese's kiss "so whats next in the training hun"

Itachi: "I know that already" looks furious "are you just gonna waste my time"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 27, 2009)

-Yukese thinks.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore looks mad.- "You are a jerk no wonder Ali does not want to marry you and let her self be taken by Sasori." -She leaves mad. She wants to hurt Itachi really bad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 27, 2009)

amy was left alone and she was looking at the sky on top of a tree in the middle of the woods. _"wheres kimiko?"_ amy thinks to herself.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was at the akatsuki base resting for a while before going back to training.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko escaped and went to the woods to look for sasuke. _"sasuke where are you?"_ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 28, 2009)

when izuki left and zoey fnished her ramen. She went to the woods to just see if theres anyone who can help her find orochimaru.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 28, 2009)

Then there were poundings on the door.

"Probably the akatsuki," Izuki said,"we have to get you out of here Kimiko."


----------



## izukimorokai (May 28, 2009)

Then when izuki looked at Shamaru he was blank

"Where's Kimiko?" He asked


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes up in Ali's old room in the Yukesesma's village. He sees Raven and sits up.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol appaers to Sasori and clings to his arm.- "Hey Sasori."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

Uzumaki Haguto wakes up in a cave out side of the hidden leaf village after a nap after a long mission


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"What a bitch!" Kid says.
"Well your more happy now right?" Cassandra asks.
"Why would you say that?" Kid replies.
"Well now you only have to train one person." Cassandra exclames.
"I guess your right. If Orochimarus lackie can't hold up Orochimarus deal, our deals off. Lets continue our training." 
The two spar with eachother.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

OCC: I g2g sorry bye.

-Alsorea in a tree near Kid looking at the neckles.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

he packs up his stuff and contiues back to the leaf village while keeping an eye out for danger


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gets up and walks out the village is fulled heal thanks to raven.- "Where is Kimiko."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

as haguto walks into town he sits down his stuff to stretch and wave hi to people after his long 5 month mission


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Raven flys to Haguto she sits by him.- "Hello I'm Raven."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

nice to meet u i am haguto extends hand for raven to shake


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Raven is a bird he pokes his hand with his beak.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

Kid punches Cassandra in the gut and she slides backwards. She stands up straight.
"When are you going to teach me your cool jutsus?" Cassandra whines.
"All but one of my jutsus focus around my Byakugan. The Moutain Crusher is that only one." Kid says.
"Well then teach it to me!"
"I can't because your chakra nature isan't wind. I can see it with the Byakuagn, you elemental type is... Water." Kid adds on.
Cassandra looks down and says, "Who could teach me cool water jutsus."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Alsorea drops the neckless and it lands on Kid's head then falls on the ground. She thinks "Opps I dropped it."-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

Kid picks up what hit him on the head and sees its his necklace then looks up.
"Thanks for my necklace back. Hey, you know any water jutsus?" Kid thanks then asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Alsorea looks mad.- "Hey that is Ali's not your when she gets back you have to give it back to her so she can use her jutsu's with out getting ill. And know only forbidden one same as Ali and the others of her."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

Kid puts the necklace on and says, "I'll give it back when she comes and asks me for it, untill then it's mine."
Kid turns back to Cassandra and says, "brake time, go get some water for yourself."
Cassandra nods and leaves.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Alsorea jumps out of the tree forgets she has a skirt on but had shorts under it.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"Whats Orochimaru see in you?" Kid asks himself out loud.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> -Raven is a bird he pokes his hand with his beak.-



oh ok so wat all has happened in my home town


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at Kid.- "He thinks I well he thinks by using Ali as his host he can get her power for him self but She is not that easy trying to get to do thinks. But i know something Ali does not about Orochimaru wants. He asked me if i know how to turn back his age to a young age to not use hostes and i told him no."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks at him.- "I have not been in the leaf for a long time."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

it doent look like much has changed


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

which is good i wanted to see it just the way it was


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Raven yawns and wants food.- "AHH."


----------



## White Knight (May 28, 2009)

Hydeka:"well any ideas"

Itachi: "man her additude matches i can totaly tell she is apart of ALi"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Yukese looks at him gets up.- "What was poking me." 

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore walks around the woods and sits by a tree mad.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> -Raven yawns and wants food.- "AHH."



here gives raven last of his food


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Raven breaks some off it with his feet and puts it on Haguto's lap. Then eats the other have he has.-


----------



## White Knight (May 28, 2009)

Hydeka: blushing "never mind hun"

Itachi: "whats wrong"


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

thanks eats the other half so were did u come from i have never seen u before while i was here


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Raven looks at Haguto.- "I lived her befor with my master and then her master found us and we maved."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks at him.- "You need to aa zip." -She turns around.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore away and sighs.- "He is a jerk I hate him I wish he was dead. He is as Heartless."


----------



## White Knight (May 28, 2009)

Hydeka: turns beat red "um.. sorry Yukese"

Itachi: just listens

OCC:you such a perv hun


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

must have been a short while ago


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Yukese blushing.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore looks down and begins to cry.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks down- "It was only last year to last year we left."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

sorry to hear that if i may ask who was your last master


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Raven looks at him.- "I only have on master is Ali."


----------



## White Knight (May 28, 2009)

Hydeka: gets up and zips his pants "um.. that was embarassing"

Itachi: moves closer and puts hand on shoulder "why are you crying hun"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"A jutsu that'll make him younger, ha, thats impossible." Kid says.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

ali that name sounds familiar but i cant remember were i heard it


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at Kid.- "There is a jutsu it is forbidden to use but I know it so does Ali and the others."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks at him and giggles.- "It is ok."

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore looks at Itachi.- "Because of you."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks down.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"Wait... Did you say others? What do you mean by others?" Kid asks confused, "Your telling me that theres more Alis running around?"


----------



## White Knight (May 28, 2009)

Hydeka: Blushing "so what imposible task is next hun"

Itachi: "me what did i do"


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

i am sorry i just remembered who she is pats raven on the head lightly


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 28, 2009)

kimiko was still  waslking at the woods to find sasuke.

*MeanWhile*

sasori woke up. "hi Alinegarensol" sasori said still feeling a bit sleepy.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at him.- "There is four of us Me, Yukese, Alin, and Yusore."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks around then lays down Being lazy.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore looks mad.- "You are cold hearth and mean. Why did Ali say yes to you when you two where kid."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven falls asleep loves to be patted and always falls to sleep.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

well it was nice to meet and talk to u but i need to go and report to the hokage and get some sleep i hope to see u agian soon


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"Are all of you the same?" Kid asks.


----------



## White Knight (May 28, 2009)

Hydeka: lays next to her

Itachi: "cause i really am not that cold hearted hun"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 28, 2009)

-Raven asleep.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori.- "Lets take a nap togather."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha sees Kimiko and does to her.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea looks at Him.- "I'm to be hate, Yukese is to be love, Alin to be him self, and for Yusore she is to be sadden."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese smile-

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore slaps him.-

OCC: I g2g.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 28, 2009)

"So your Ali's hate then?" Kid says looking her up and down.
"Your not to bad looking for hate." He adds on.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 28, 2009)

"okay then" sasori sad then he feel asleep.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko saw sasuke. "hi sasuke" kimiko said walking towards sasuke.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 28, 2009)

gets up and leaves note for raven retelling him/her wat he just said and gently picks him/her up and puts him/her in a tree see u raven he says and walks off


----------



## White Knight (May 28, 2009)

Hydeka: Looks at her and smiles back

Itachi: looks down "whats that for"


----------



## Legendary Madara (May 29, 2009)

Name: Sasuke Uchiha

Age: 16

Brithday: July 14th

Village: Rouge

Clan: Uchiha

Family: Uchiha; Itachi, Mikoto, Fugaku (all deceased)

Jutsu Style: Katon, and Raiton

Blood Line: Sharingan

Eye Color: Dark gray (normal) Red (Sharingan)


----------



## White Knight (May 29, 2009)

OCC: sasuke is already taken bro


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea slaps Kid.- "Why you checking me out you human."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol asleep by Sasori.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at her and smile.- "Hi Kimiko."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven is a guy. He bites Haguto in his sleep. He hates being picked up.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese hugs Hydeka's arm.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore walks off.-

OCC: Sorry Sasuke is taken already.


----------



## White Knight (May 29, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at her then stares at the clouds "I love looking at the clouds there is just something soothing about it"

Itachi: just watches


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

wow never knew a bird could bite in there sleep he says the next moring haguto wakes up refreshed and ready for a new day as he heads for the bathroom for a shower afterwards he dresses and heads out fo a long look at the village and to stop and eats some ramen


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

OCC: Back I when to lunch. I have to clean.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

after his meal haguto goes to the training grounds and starts working on his ninjutsu and tijutsu


----------



## Narurider (May 29, 2009)

Suruno runs around and finds Kid with Alsorea.Suruno looks Alsorea up and down."Not bad but I've seen better" he thinks to himself.He hides near them and watches.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Marth is walking around and finds Haguto."Hey who are you?"


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

i am haguto uzumaki i just got back from a 5 month mission i had and who r u


----------



## Narurider (May 29, 2009)

"I'm Marth a frend of someone called Suruno if you heard of him.Oh if you know where he is can you tell me


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

no i have never heard the name plus i just got back so i have no clue were anyone it


----------



## Narurider (May 29, 2009)

"Oh ok thanks anyway," Marth says,"Hey what are you doing here?And what was the 5 month mission?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven wakes looks at the note.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea looks at Suruno. She walks off from Kid and him.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks at the clouds.- "I miss flying."

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore walks to Yukese and Hydeka.- "Yuk Itachi is mean he is a jerk." -Yukese gets up and looks at Yusore.-


----------



## Narurider (May 29, 2009)

Suruno decides to follow Alsorea and see what would happen.He nearly makes a sound which would give him away but he continues.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at Suruno.- "What do you want."


----------



## Narurider (May 29, 2009)

"Oh nothing I jsut want something interesting to happen don't get the idea I like you or anything."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at him.- "So you do not like Ali cause I'm the part of her that is to like you but if you go not like her then I guess I go find some one eash."


----------



## Narurider (May 29, 2009)

"What?I do like Ali.What you like me?Wow.Well you are part of Ali so I guess thats ok.Wait if you're part of Ali then how come you like me?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at him.- "I'm the only one. Yukese likes Hydeka. Alin likes Sasori. Yusore likes Itachi. There is for parts of Ali and four people she likes I think.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

Kid stays where he's at and see Suruno and Alsorea talking in the distance, Cassandra walks up behind him, he wasn't aware.
"You knew her before?" Cassandra says.
Kid jumps a little and says keeping his back to her, "Well I guess you could say that."
"What do you mean?" 
"Thats part of someone I know."
"Part of someone hows that work?"
Kid turns and faces Cassandra, "My friend has powers, far beyond the 1st Hokage, 4th Hokage and 4 Kazekage combine. Stuff like this happens, thats all you need to know.""


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at Kid and the child with him she walks to Kid.- "Kid um is that your child."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

Narurider said:


> "Oh ok thanks anyway," Marth says,"Hey what are you doing here?And what was the 5 month mission?"



i am on vacation fot a day or to while i get to walk around and enjoy my home and home town and the mission is classified it was nice to meet u but i need to get back to training he say's and jumps into the trees and disapears a few minutes later haguto stops to get back to his training


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven lands on Haguto's heads.- "Hello again."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

hello raven how did u sleep and u bit me in ur sleep


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven looks at him.- "Sorry and you picked me up I hate being picked up when I'm asleep."


----------



## Narurider (May 29, 2009)

"You think Kid could have a child?No way would a girl go with him." Suruno laughs walking after Alsorea,"He is way too serious all the time."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

hey i didnt want anyone to sit on u or hit u or kill u but any way just saying but it didnt really hurt i just thought it was kool in one day i meet a talking bird and it bites in its sleep


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea looks Suruno.- "That is mean."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks at Haguto- "It is ok. I want a master to my master gets back."


----------



## Narurider (May 29, 2009)

"Sorry just telling the truth.Hey wait you're twlling me not too be mean thats weird coming from you."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

well if u want i can be ur master till she gets back


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at Suruno.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven looks happy.-


----------



## Narurider (May 29, 2009)

"What?I didn't say anything wrong did I?Man I always say something wrong.What did I say wrong this time?"


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

well its settled u will stay with me till she gets back here hands raven some bread and puts glass of water on the ground


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

Cassandra pokes Kid. Kid nods.
"I adopted her. She is my trainee." Kid says as Cassandra aproches Suruno.
She turns to look at Kid again, Kid replies with another nod.
Cassandra punches Suruno 10 feet back he lands on his ass; she add to this, "You EVER talk shit about my master again, I'll kill you."
Kid has a grin on as Cassandra takes up Kids side.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea giggles looks at Kid.- "She is cool."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven puts the bread in the water and plays with it. He only eats sweet fuirt and other things.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

"I know I see great posibilitlies for her, I just can't find any water users to teach her jutsus." Kid says losing his grim.
Cassandra looks at the ground in a depressed way.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea looks Kid.- "Kid when she gets powerfull I know a forbidden water."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

Cassandras eyes light up.
"You just have to train me more." Cassandra exclames.
Kid is quite for a minute then says, "Teach it to her now."
"Master but the training for it could kill me!"
"You are strong enough. This jutsu might make you stronger then me, and I know how much you want that." Kid says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at Kid.- "The jutsu can kill her I do noyt want her to die under the trainning. I can show you some healing that has to use water."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

"Fine... Teach her the water healing jutsu. In two weeks time you'll teach her this jutsu no matter the excuse." Kid says in a controling tone.
Cassandra just kind of nods.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsore walks off.- "Fine but if she is not strong and dies when I help her with the Jutsu It's on her head."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

oh sorry if u want u can come with me back to my place and i can get u some fruit


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven looks at Haguto and smiles.- "Ok lets go I want sweet fuirt and sake but Ali never let me have  it."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

well we can do the fruit but i think sake would shorten your life span starts to walks off with raven on his shoulder and make the short walk back to the house


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven looks mad.- "Sake just makes me hyper and I start singing odd things."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

oh ok lets go get drunk he says as they reach the house


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven looks happy.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

haguto and raven enter the house and haguto gets 2 plates and a glass and small bowl he sits down some fruit for raven and fills his bowl with sake along with his glass and puts some ramen on his plate and says lets eat


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven dippes the fruit in the sake then eats it.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

glad u like it haguto says as he eats some ramen and takes a drink of sake


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven smiles big.- "I love it."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

well get use to it this is the good life until i have to go out on another mission


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven looks down.- "You the best master but Ali is cool."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

yea i heard she was ok


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven drunk and hicc.- "Hic I so lonely hic oh hic so lonely hic in my hic little hic bed."

OCC: Oh noo Raven is drunk.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

Kid nods even though Alsorea can't see. Alsorea is out of ear shot.
"Master..." Cassandra mumbles.
"What is it Cassandra?" Kid asks.
"I don't... Want to die." She says so quietly Kid can barly hear.
"I won't let you die, to tell you the truth Cassandra, I've become faily fond of you and wouldn't like to see you get hurt." Kid confesses.
"Same here Master... But how will you stop me from getting hurt or killed?" 
Kid takes off Ali necklase and holds it out to Cassandra, "Here, this will keep you from dieing."
Cassandra takes it and puts it on she wears it under her shirt so it can't bee seen, she blushes, "Thank you Master."
"If you loose or brake that thing I'll loose my head, becareful with it. Oh and, you can just call me Kid."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea is far from them by a lake makes a small ball of water appeans and shapes it like a tear drop then freezes it to make the mana tear then makes another. She appaers to Kid and the girl- 

OCC: I do not know how to spell the girls name.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

OCC: Cass-an-dra

"I hope your not thinking Cassandra has Wind too, because she doesn't. She can't use Ice element jutsus."
Cassandra looks depressed again.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea smiles at them.- "No I made you two your mana tears so i can have Ali's back so i train."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

OCC: I'm confused "...can I have Ali's back...".


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

well dont worryraven u have me now


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

OCC: The neckless Alsorea says it differ then what you might think.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

Kid looks at Cassandra. She looks sad and she takes off the necklace and hands it to Alsorea.
"how do were uses those?" Kid says hinting to the Mana Tears.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea giggles- "When you get hurt or near death it well glow and heal you."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

haguto pets raven


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

"Cool! Thanks miss!" Cassandra says taking heres and placing it in her pocket.
Nod nods a thank you to Alsorea and takes his and puts it in his pocket.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven licks Haguto's hand.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea looks at the nackles that is Ali's- "I hope we can get Ali back i know if we get Ali back Orochimaru will use her."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

"I won't let Orochimaru take her from us. If it comes down to it I know he'll take me as a replacement. I was his target for a new host for a while." Kid says.
"But Mast... Kid then you would die and Orochimaru would have your body." Cassandra looks worried.
"Like I said, it's a last ditch effert to keep Ali's powers away from Orochimaru."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

well raven if ur done i will get the plate and i am cutting u off the sake for tonight


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at Kid she begins to cry.- "No I want you to stay alive you are nice." -It is unelike for her to care for humans.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven crys.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 29, 2009)

"Really I thought that you were hate? And you care for me?" Kid asks kindda shocked.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

fine but u will hate it in the morning


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

ok haguto stands up and takes the plates and puts them in the sink and refills ravens glass and his bowl with sake cheers he yells and chugs his glass raven dont u dare chug it


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

OCC: This is a Roleplay place. If you not going to as to join to roleplay I well have to ask you to leave.

-Raven looks at Haguto and crys he hiss at him.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea looks down and sighs.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

what is the matter raven pets raven


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven still drunk and hugs Haguto's arm.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

hugs raven back


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

OCC: Aaaa um Raven is being bad to Haguto's arm.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

what the heck raven pulls arm away


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven fallen asleep.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

aw covers up raven and takes the bowl and puts in the sink and leaves a note to raven saying haguto is going to the traning grounds


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 29, 2009)

"is something wrong sasuke?" kimiko said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Raven well be out to morning.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Kimiko and looks down.- "I'm alittle sleepie."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 29, 2009)

"oh wel do you want to head back home" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

ok jump from the window and heads training grounds


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sits by a tree and falls asleep.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven deep in sleep.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 29, 2009)

kimiko giggled and sit next to sasuke. she just looked at the clouds.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha lays his head on Kimiko's lap in hos sleep.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

haguto finally arrives at the training grounds and starts were he left of and starts to work on his jutsu


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 29, 2009)

kimiko looked and smiled. "its a nice weather today" kimiko said in a whisper to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha talks in his sleep.- "Kimiko you small sweet like rose."

*Meanwhile*


-Raven snores in his sleep.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

after working on his ninjutsu haguto starts working on his tiajutsu and starts trowing random punches and kicks


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 29, 2009)

kimiko heard sasuke talking in his sleep. She began to blush a little and kissed him on the cheek.


----------



## Scarlet (May 29, 2009)

name: uchiha scarlet age:18 birthday: sep 13 village : leaf clan: uchiha family: itachi(?) sasuke(?) madara(father) Ali(sister) jutsu style:fire and any copied. blood type: AB blood line: uchiha eye color: red height: 5'11'' weight 15O lbs background: fathered by madara and some unknown female


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha will be out to morning he is so sleepie.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol wakes then looks at Sasori and pets him-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven falls on the ground and breaks his wing.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

while training haguto hears a noise and stops and pulls out a kunai and looks around


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

feals bad so rushs home to find raven on the floor raven wat happened


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 29, 2009)

kimiko decided to take sasuke home for he can sleep. She picked him up and started walking back to the village.


----------



## Scarlet (May 29, 2009)

*sleeping in room*(do i have to wait till the actual morning or will u decide?)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

OCC: Um Itachi is 18 in the rp. How can he have a child. I'm sorry but your info can not be used if you changed it. Ali is to be Itachi's wife but her and him have not did it.

-Sasuke Uchiha fast asleep.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven asleep still.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

man how can this bird sleep after falling get a small amount of sake and says raven i have more sake and fruit


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 29, 2009)

when kimiko made it to sasukes house. she open the door and went in sasukes room and put sasuke in his bed. while kimiko sat on the floor and looked at sasuke while hes sleeping.

*MeanWhile*

sasori woke up and said, "i really should go train."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha asleep but sneeze in his sleep-

*Meanwhile*

-Alingarensol looks at Sasori.- "Ok I'm doing to take a bath." -He leaves.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven still asleep. His broken wing falls.-


----------



## Scarlet (May 29, 2009)

(i changed it but when can i interact with others?)


----------



## universal loli expert (May 29, 2009)

ok thats it drips sake on raven


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 29, 2009)

kimiko made an angry look but cleaned her face with her hands. _"sasuke sure can sneeze"_ kimiko thinks to herself. "matbe its better if a take a shower" kimiko said to herself. kimiko stood up and try to find some clothes from sasukes closet. Then she went into the showers and turned on the water.

*MeanWhile*

sasori strached and started walking out the akatsuki base with his hair missed up because he is to lazy to bush his hair.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 29, 2009)

OCC: Ok That is good but aaa would you mind being Ali's big brother. I would not mind it. Cause Ali does not have a brother. Ali's dad is Madara. Ali's mom  name is Rose Untena. Ali name is a hiden name. It is Yukesema Ali it does not mact her partens do to odd things.


----------



## Scarlet (May 29, 2009)

no prob! ill change it


----------



## Scarlet (May 29, 2009)

(now im ready!) *walks in* how are u sis?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

OCC: Um Ali is into four parts so it is hard for him to meet Ali. T.T The four are Alsorea, Alinegarensol, Yukese, and Yusore.

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes cause the noise of the shower.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol left and when to a hotspring.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko was singing her favorite song.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was walking to his favorite training area. "Man im still sleepy" sasori said with a big yawn.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

ok then.....how are you Alinegarensal?(can i call u ali for short?)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

OCC: Alin is for short.

-Alinegarensol looks at Scarlet.- "Hey watch it when you coming near I may have been in the water not dressed."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha thinks "Be good Sasuke do not go peek." He sits on the bed and waits.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko was still taking a shower and humming to herself.

*MeanWhile*

sasori relaxed a while at the tree then he fell asleep.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*smiles* im sorry Alin, forgot!*scratches head* what do you want to do now that im back from my mission?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sits on the bed and trys to not good in.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol bored.- "I do not know cause it's odd the goddese never told me she had a brother." -He calls Ali goddese.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko finshed taking a shower and starts getting dress.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

well, lets have some fun! *jumps into tree and grabs an apple* now lets start! *takes a bite and throws it at Alin then smiles*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha still sleepie.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol looks at Scarlet.- "I want to have fun with Sasori not you brother." -He throws the apple back.-

OCC: I'm going to go to bed bye everyone. I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

after she finshed getting dress she headed towards sasukes room. "oh hi sasuke didnt notice you were awake" kimiko said wearing his clothes. "i hope you dont mind sasuke because i'm boring some of your clothes." she said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

OCC: Night ever one I'm going to bed I'm super sleepie can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*frowns* u dont want to play? ok then!*catches apple* then tommorow we train!


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

OCC: okay night ali


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

OCC: ill be here probably....


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

zoey looked around the woods to find anyone to help her find orochimaru.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Kid smiles and asks, "Alsorea do you like me? Thats the only way to explane why you didn't kill me earlier and why your acting this way now."
Cassandra looks kind of annoyed, she has a crush on Kid although she knows he'd never feel the same because of the age differance.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*sees zoey* hmmm....im Alis brother nice to meet u! *jumps out of tree*


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"hi my name is zoey. do you know where to find orochimaru?" zoey said smiling.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*smiles* no,but i can help.....*uses sharingan to sense him out* i cant find him....but ill help u search! *smiles* do you have any clues?


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"no i dont" zoey said looking sad.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*smiles* dont feel sad! *puts hand on zoeys shoulder* smile! It will make you feel better!


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

"wel okay, but i need to find this girl name Ali for i can find orochimaru." zoey said smiling again.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

my sister? shes not here.....and wont be back for a while....but we can talk.....untill she gets back....if you would like to......


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (May 30, 2009)

OCC: night people im heading to bed

"okay" zoey said sitting on top of a tree.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

well, lets rest first!


----------



## Narurider (May 30, 2009)

Suruno walking around and gets bored."WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE!?" He yells pissed off.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Marth walks around the village and gets up on top of a building."Man no one is here I miss it when Suruno was around here most of the time it was at least fun at the time." He says before jumping from building to building and stopping near a particular house and he can't figure why but there is something in there.He walks in and the inside is completely pitch black dark.He sees something move before it hits him and knocks him unconcious.


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

Hydeka: listing to Yukese and Suruno's convo

Itachi: "that could have gone better" he thinks and walks away


----------



## Narurider (May 30, 2009)

OOC: Suruno not talking to Yusore


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

OCC:sorry mis typed i fix fixed it


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*walks in and yawns* hello all goodmorning......i am Alis brother nice to meet you....


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Sasuke looks at Kimiko.- "What time is it."

*Meanwhile*

-Yusore looks at Suruno and Hydeka.- 

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea walks away from Kid.-


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

Hydeka: looks around "so um...nevermind"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Yukese stands by Yusore they look like twins.-


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

Hydeka: "thats not fair i can't tell you apart"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Kid catches Alsoreas shoulder and says, "The feeling Ali has for me is inside you, isan't it?"
Cassandra storms off and sits under a tree.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-They giggle. Yukese looks at Yusore. Only way to tell them apart is their eyes Yukese has blue and Yusore has red.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea looks down.- "But how can I be in love with two people I'm to be hate not love. Or is there a five of Ali."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

"Sure, maybe you are to be hate, but that doesn't mean that when Ali's personalities broke up you just only got her hate. My theory is that each one of you is set to be a sertain emotion or feeling - you being hate -, but all you have small traces of those other emotions or feelings." Kid says.


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at them closely


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Alsore looks down she does not know what to do.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese kisses Hydeka.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Kid turns Alsorea around and looks into her eyes and says, "The more you think about it, the more it's going to bug you. So stop thinking about it."


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

Hydeka: blushing -kisses Yukese back-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko shrugges. "i dont know?" kimiko said still drying up her hair.

*MeanWhile*

sasori woke up and said, "what was i going to do?" He stood up and stretched.


----------



## Narurider (May 30, 2009)

Suruno walks around before deciding to go to the village and finds a pitch black house.He walks in and sees Marth."Marth?" Suruno says before shaking him awake."Huh Suruno?What happened?Wait something is in here and it hit me but then again it might of ran out into the village streets."
"Do you know what it was Marth?"
"No sorry."
Just then a shadow comes towards them and attacks them while another one runs out into the street.It was a weird wolf or something like that.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Alsorea wings go down sne looks sadden.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese giggles she hugs Hydeka. Yusore feels happy for them and wishes Itachi would tell her his feelings.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks out side.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol walks arouind he passes Sasori then stops.- "Hi Sasori you ok are you mad at me."

OCC: Ok I'm making a five of Ali. Huh who shold I name her.


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

Hydekaing still

Itachi:walks up to them "i do love you Yusore"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

OCC: I don't know, I'm not good with names.

_"What can I do to make her feel better..."_ Kid thinks.
"Geeze, why don't you just hurry up and kiss her." Cassandra mumble just loud enough for Kid to hear Cassandra.
Kid blushes a little bit.


----------



## Narurider (May 30, 2009)

OOC: I don't know what you should call them but how about making it a normal name cause Ali is a normal name.

The creature in the street attacks everything but Suruno appears in front of it and while he handles the one outside the one inside is fighting Marth.It jumps and pins Marth to the ground and he shouts for help.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"no im not i just couldnt remember what was i going to do?" sasori said looking at him.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko sit next to sasuke and said, "is something wrong sasuke?"

*MeanWhile*

amy was at the woods still asleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

OCC: Her name is Saren the main part of Ali if she is killed the others die too. With out her they can not make Ali.

-Yukese smiles.-

-Yusore looks at him and blushing.-

*meanwhile*

-Alsorea looks down.- "I'm sorry Kid." -She left.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol looks down.- "For leaving your side."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke sees Saren out side then Saren disappaers.- "I thoght I saw Ali but never mind."


----------



## Narurider (May 30, 2009)

"Marth!" Suruno shouts smashing the creature in fornt of him and whacking the one on Marth off."You ok there?"
"Do I look F**king ok!?" Marth shouts.
"Yeah kinda." Suruno says before both creatures hit them and make them bash through a house.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Kid lets out a long sigh. He walks over to Cassandra who still looks pissed.
"Whats your problem." Kid asks.
Cassandra just sits there and doesn't say anything.
"Fine, find me when you need to talk." Kid walks over to the neerest river.
He sits down, crosses his legs and meditates.


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

Hydeka: looks at itachi

Itachi: focused on Yusor "i really do woun't you forgive me"

OCC: that was totaly out of Itachi character if anyone cares


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"oh okay" kimiko said looking outside.

*MeanWhile*

"no its okay Alin" sasori said and hugged him.


----------



## Narurider (May 30, 2009)

Suruno and Marth keep getting smashed through houses but then when the creature went to finish them off Suruno kicks them away by launching himself upward and launching a double-footed kick.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Yusore blushing trys to kick him off but can't.-

-Yukese grabs Itachi and pulls him off of her.- "What you trying to do bump her when She is scared of it gezz you are a prev."

*Meanwhile*

-Saren drops behind Suruno and Marth.- "I never sak this but do you two humans need help." -Looks to much like Ali.-

-Sasuke Uchiha lays on the bed and looks at Kimiko.- "I'm still bit sleepy I well be up in a hour It is still to seen to get up for me. Unlike you and Ali I stay up to late train."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol plays with Sasori's hair.- "You hair is fun to playwith."


----------



## Narurider (May 30, 2009)

"Ali is that you?" Suruno asks as he notices that Saren looks like Ali but then a creature attacks him.There were now more about 5 creatures were there 2 went for Suruno and Marth and 3 went for Saren.


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

Hydeka:smiling

Itachiing "I am not i perv i didn't try anything yet"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"sasuke you should really stop staying up late. so sasuke you dont mind if im wearing your clothes" kimiko said pointing at the clothes she is wearing.

*MeanWhile*

"then play a game that you like" sasori said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Saren nods her head no.- "I'm Saren the boss of the others of Ali."

-Sasuke Uchiha falled asleep.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol smiles.- "Ok lets go."

*meanwhile*

-Yukese holds Itachi.- "You are a prev."

-Yusore looks at Itachi.-


----------



## Narurider (May 30, 2009)

"Oh well you probably know who I am but just in case I'm Suruno nice to meet you Saren." Suruno says before the 2 creatures near Suruno and Marth attack them while the other 3 attack Saren.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"nevermind" kimiko said and sit down on the floor and looked out the window.

*MeanWhile*

"wel whats your favorite game?" sasri said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Saren kills the three ones after her with light speed.-

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes looks at at Kimiko.- "Sorry you look cute."


----------



## Narurider (May 30, 2009)

Suruno kicks one of the creatures before running up it and jump onto the other ones head knocking both out."Hey show off you should have left at least one for me to beat!" Marth complains.
"Sorry and Saren how did you do that?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko blushes and said, "thanks sasuke."

*MeanWhile*

amy woke up jumped off the tree and start streching. "wheres marth? but i need to find kimiko first." amy said walking back towards town.


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

Itachi:looks at Hydeka for help but gets none "i pronounced my love for her and that attomatically makes me a perv?"

Hydeka: laughing


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Saren looks at Suruno- "I'm Like Ali I can use her moves to kill fast." -She standes oddly.-

-Sasuke Uchiha taps by him wants Kimiko to lay by him.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese get mad and throws Itachji in the air then Kicks him far.-

-Yusore scared.- "Aww Itachi." -She runs to where Itachi land.-


----------



## Narurider (May 30, 2009)

"Oh right well thanks for helping.I wonder what were does things they were like well I don't know but they're weird."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko was blushing and went on the bed with sasuke. kimiko giggled a little and close her mouth with her hand.

*MeanWhile*

amy was walking around town to find marth instead.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Saren smiles.- "I'm glad i could help you."

-Sasuke Uchiha blushing.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol smiles he licks Sasori's cheek.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko smiled and kissed him on the lips then she fell asleep.

*MeanWhile*

"gross why did you licked me" sasori said cleaning his cheek.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha kisses back then falls asleep.-

*meanwhile*

-Alingarensol looks down.- "You have blueberry juice on you cheek." -He blushing.- "And you are mad at me. I go." -disappaers and appaers in his old cave and sleeps on the floor of the cave.-


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*walks in* whats happening here?*smiles* looks like fun!


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"im sorry!!" sasori yelled. "i am so stupid" sasori said to himself while hitting his head.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Saren looks at Scarlet is shocked.- "Hi brother."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol asleep in the cave.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"great i need to go find him. but where is he?" he said to himself.

*MeanWhile*

james was walking in the woods to enjoy his day.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

hey saren! how are you?*pulls out an apple and starts eating it*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Saren looks down.- "What is with you and apples."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol's cave is near Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

sasori sees the cave and look inside it was dark. "hello Alin are there?" sasori said looking through the darkness.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko was talking in her sleep thinking about marrying him. "sasuke, i do" kimiko said smiling in her sleep.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*smiles* they.....bring back memories.....of my past....the good ones at least! *takes another bite* and they taste good to! you want one?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha falls out of the bed and wakes.- "Ok Ok I'm up."

-Saren looks at him.- "Yeah but I never know you cause of the trainning I had and to be away from you. Over time I started to forget you where my own blood brother."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol hugs Sasori's leg in his sleep.-

OCC: I brb right back I want to go to the store.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko was still sleeping.

*MeanWhile*

sasori saw Alin hugging his leg. "i guess i found him?" he thinks to himself.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

no prob......*smiles* i remembered.....father was a strange person......*pulls out another apple and starts eating*


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

thats it raven wake up u dang bird haguto yells hmm i have an idea haguto gets a small paper bomb and sets it off making a load bang


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

OCC: I'm back from the store.

-Sasuke uchiha goes and takes a shower.-

-Saren looks down.- "Aaaaa Dad is aaa never mind."

-Raven the only then to wake himis to put him in hot water.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol still holding Sasori's leg.- "Sasori are you still mad at me."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"no im not mad at you" sasori said in a whisper.

*MeanWhile*

kimiko woke up and started to blushed. "kimiko dont go peek" she thinks to herself. kimiko stood up and just looked out the window still blushing.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

hmm ok thats it takes hot water and pours it on raven


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha changeds his mind on take a shower and takes a bubby bath and gets out his duck. [He still has it no way.]-

-Raven wakes up and yells- "What oww you trying oww to do." -He hurts his wing again.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alingarensol wakes looks at Sasori.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

u fell off the table and then ur wing fell to the side and i wanted to look at it but i didnt want u to bite me agian


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*takes a bite of apple* hey wassup bro?


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko tiptoe to peek at sasuke. "man im being a perv." kimiko said to herself blushing.

*MeanWhile*

sasori looks at Alin. "goodmorning" he said with a smile.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Cassandra went to go find Kid. She found him be she saw him meditating. She decided to to bug him. She followed up stream untill she came to a water fall. There was a rock in the middle of the river and close as anyone would want to get to the waterfell. Cassandra jumped onto the rock and took up the pose Kid was in. She found that the mist from the waterfall was refreashing.

Kid gets up. He a activates his byakugan to see if Cassandra was still under that one tree, she wasn't. He scanned the area with his byakugan untill he found her sitting on a rock in the river. Kid makes his was up the river towards her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Alsorea in Orochimaru's lair geintting yells at by Orochimaru then He slaps her across the face and she looks down she does not care of he hurts her.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alingarensol looks at Sasori with a sad look.

*Meanwhile*

-Raven trys to fly but breaks the other wing.-

-Sasuke Uchiha in the tub playing with the duck.-

-Saren looks at her brother and thinks he is nets.-


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*smiles* delicious! just wait until we fight then i get serious!


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

dang it raven come on lets go picks up raven and puts him on his shoulder


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Cassandra jumps off the rock as it turns to pebbles.
"You have to be more sneaky then that Kid!" Cassandra yells as Kid walks out from behind a tree.
"At least you can see how your training turned out. Common lets go I have somebody I want you to meet." Kid says and walks away.
Cassandra runs to catch up then asks, "Who?"
"You'll see when we get there."

Kid and Cassandra arive at the entrence to Orochimarus lair.
"Stand back, things are about to come crashing down." Kid says the activates the level 2 curse seal.
He starts throwing Mountain Crush after Moutain Crusher at the lair slowly crumbling it from the outside.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Saren looks mad then kicks her brother far.-

-Raven looks at his wing and crys.-

*Meanwhile*

-Orochimaru locks Alsorea in her cell. Alsorea has blood her own blood all over her.-


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*lands on one hand* he! nice try! *flips over and runs to Saren* what do you want to do? *starts eating another apple*


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

oh come on hugs raven wats wrong


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Saren looks mad at her brother.- "That is it you apple is going to blow up in your face." -Makes it blow up in his face.-

-Raven hugged and bites Haguto.- "You hurting me."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

oh sorry pets raven come here this might hurt but i am going to fix ur wing


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*looks angry* my.......apple........*activates sharingan* why........did you do it? *forms chidori*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Raven trys to get away.-

-Saren giggles then kickes him far again the pins him to a tree with a sword.-


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*apples fall from tree and he grabs one as it falls then takes a bite* delicious! *pulls sword out* dont do that ever again!


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Saren makes the apple blow up again then she giggles.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

fine have fun if u dont get them fixed u will never fly agian


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*jumps on Saren and puts her in a headlock* i said stop! you are lucky you're my sister! *tickles Saren*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Raven heals his wings then poop on Haguro's head and flyus off.-

-Saren looks at her brother then kicks him off.- "I'm not tickles."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

ok didnt no he could do that he says as he wipes the poop off his head


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*pulls out another apple* please stop!


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko peek through the door. "sasuke is like a child he is so cute" kimiko thinks to herself.

*MeanWhile*

"whats wrong Alin?" sasori said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Raven laughes.-

-Saren leaves.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

ok sorry raven but it would have helped if u told me u could heal ur self in the beginning


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*smiles* Saren! dont leave! come back!


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Raven looks down.-

-Saren left.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko went back to sasukes room and went to sleep.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

dont worry it is ok well it looks like we havent eaten all day lets get us some food


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*sighs then takes a bite of apple* now im alone..... OOC: brb


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha trys to get the duck that fallen out the tub. He falls out trying to get it and yells.-

*Meanwhile* 

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko woke up and opened the door. "sasuke whats wrong?" kimiko said.

*MeanWhile*

"whats wrong Alin?" sasori said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Raven does not know what to eat.-

-Saren making a neckles.-

-Sasuke Uchiha onm the floor nude.- "Aww Kimiko I'm nude what you doing."

*Meanwehile*

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori then pokes him.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

i got an idea lets get some grade a ramen


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko covered her eyes. "i just heard you yell uumm.....sorry sasuke!" kimiko said and walked out the door in a hurry. She was blushing really red.

*MeanWhile*

"why are u poking me?" sasori said poking him back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Raven hates ramen it makes him sick.-

-Sasuke Uchiha gets one a tollow and walks to Kimiko and hugs her.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol pins Sasori to the floor of the cave then licks him.-

OCC: Bad Alin you prev trying to do Sasori but well if you in heat it is ok not.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

ok then i say we just get drunk


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"sasuke why are u hugging me when your only wearing a tollow?" kimiko said blushing like crazy.

*MeanWhile*

"Alin why are you licking me again?" sasori said not mad at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Raven smiles.- "I'm game."

-Sasuke blushing.- "Um aaa."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol whipers in his ear. "I'm in heat."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko was still blushing and moved away from sasuke. "sasuke go back and finish your bath or something. ill be in your room" kimiko said walking towards sasuke's room.

*MeanWhile*

"your what??" sasori said confused.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

ok get raven a bowl and a glass for haguto and fills it with sake after words haguto fills a pipe and starts to smoke


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

Hydeka: lays down on the ground once more


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Sauke Uchiha goes and takes his bath.-

-Raven looks mad.-

-Yukese looks at him.- 

-Yusore by Itachi and pokes him.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol blushing.- "I'm in heat."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko sit down on his bed still blushing.

*MeanWhile*

"oh" sasori said blushing.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

whats wrong raven


----------



## White Knight (May 30, 2009)

Hydeka:"did you want something my love?"

Itachi:jumps "why you poke me for"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha is done and comes into his room forget to get clouths has only a tollow.-

-Raven hates smoke.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks at him.- "I hope I did not kill Itachi."

-Yusore hugs him crying.-


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*walks in drinking apple whine* -/////////////- hehehe hey Alin........want some? *stumbles*


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

oh sorry gets up and goes out on the deck with his glass


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko saw sasuke only wearing a tollow she turns red again. "sasuke put some clothes on!!" kimiko said looking away.

*MeanWhile*

sasori looked at Alin and said, "would you please let me go now?"


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*walks to kimiko* helllo pretty! *nods toward Sasuke* hi........


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha trys to find some then his tollow sides.- "Aww"

*Meanwhile*

-Raven feels sleepie then find a plase to sleep then he turns into his human form and sleep on the sofa.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol get off Sasori walks to Scarlet crying and hugs him.- "Goddess' Brother he is mean."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

kimiko was still looking away from sasuke. then amy came in the window. "hi kimiko and sa....sasuke" amy said turning red. "im sorry i didnt mean to uumm....ill wait outside." amy said heading on top of the roof.

*MeanWhile*

"hey im not mean im tryng to be nice." sasori said getting up.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

wait u r human to ok plzz tell me u have clothes on


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*frowns* whio is mean? what did he do?*activates sharingan*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gets dressed.-

*meanwhile*

-Raven is dressed and asleep.-

*meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol points to Sasori.- "He is."


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

*Clone suddenly appears and chidoris sasori* is that beeter?


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 30, 2009)

"are you finish sasuke?" kimiko said looking away.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was only hurt a little. "hey i said i wasnt mean to him." sasori said trying to get up.


----------



## Scarlet (May 30, 2009)

gotta go be back in like five minutes!!


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

well while he is asleep i am going to train haguto runs to the training ground and starts with his aiming by trying to make a circle around each target ring


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 30, 2009)

OOC: I going to bed I'm sleepie and little mad. Bye everyone.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 30, 2009)

OCC: bye ali


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

Suruno runs off to the forest and wonders what the hell does things were.He hears something in a bush near by but ignores it and sleeps.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marth is on a roof and jumps from one to another but stops to search for someone.He finally finds Amy.He jumps beside her."Hey Amy whats up?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Yes I'm dressed."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol goes to Sasori looks mad a bit.- "You where too I'm sorry I can't that I was in heat."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven still asleep.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 31, 2009)

after training all night haguto comes home to eat and take a shower


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

OOC: out of curiousity what does it mean to be in the heat


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Raven wakes and he looks around.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 31, 2009)

OCC: it means they want to do it narunider

haguto steps out of bathroom with a new pair of clothes on


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

OOC: ok give me a minute*walks outside and shouts*WHAT THE FUCK!*walks back inside*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

OOC: I think I sould not say. it is bad.

-Saren walks around she sees Suruno then hides.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven turns into his bird for then goes out side and flys around.-


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

Suruno wakes up after a freaky dream."Huh?I'm not dead?Well thats good I guess."
He gets up and stretches before letting out a yawn.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 31, 2009)

as raven flys around haguto gets some microwavable ramen and cooks it and starts to eat


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2009)

*walks in with no apple and looks pissed*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Raven flys to Suruno and lands.- "Hey Suruno guess what you have a girl watching you." -Looks to Saren. Saren scared.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 31, 2009)

after eating haguto lesves a note next to a plate of fruit for raven the note saying he is going to go see the hokage and see about a mission because they r low on money


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"A girl is watching me how?" Suruno says before following Raven's glare at Saren and walks to her."Hey what you doing her?"


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2009)

*suddenly sets tree on fire with amaterasu* ahhhhh........im gonna kill him....


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Saren looks at Suruno.- "Sorry Suruno I was scared to come out of hiding."

-Raven looks at Saren.- "You like him even if you the fiveth of Ali the assassin part but you like Suruno huh Saren." -Saren looks mad and hurt Raven.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol gives Scarlet a red apple.- "Do not hurt any one."


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"Why were you afraid of coming out of hiding?Oh and you like me it seems well the plot thickens."


----------



## universal loli expert (May 31, 2009)

after talking with the hokage haguto is given a b ranks mission to escort a man back to his village so he runs home to get ready to leave


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2009)

*takes a bite of apple then smiles* OOC: b back soon


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Saren looks away blushing.-

-Raven looks at then two.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol plays with a ball.-


----------



## universal loli expert (May 31, 2009)

after packing haguto leave a new note for raven telling him he is going of a mission to the village in the stone and be back as soon as he can be


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"You're blushing aren't you!?Are you empressed?I don't think it empressing I think it cute."


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

"Oh Well," Izuki said, "come shamaru, you have to get out of here."
Then Shamaru teleported away as the door busted open to reveal Zetsu.
"Hello," Izuki said


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Saren looks at Suruno and then blushes agasin.- "I'm sorry." -Raven has to go a job for Ali and membered it and leaves he flys to Haguto and tell him he has to leave to the sand.-


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"You being really really cute." Suruno says before taking a big risk and giving Saren a kiss on the cheek.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Saren blushing then kisses his cheek back.-


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

"I didn't know you were coming Zetsu." said izuki


"For what you did, you should always expect us."


"Well, I guess you want to kill me." izuki said.

Then Zetsu ran at him with a katana


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

kimiko looked at sasuke and he was already dressed. "good so want to go eat?" kimiko said smiling. 

*MeanWhile*

Amy saw marth sitting next to her. "hi marth nothing much just looking at the sky." amy said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

sasori stood up and ignore the pain. He walked out of the cave and fainted for losing to much blood.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

Izuki grabbed the blade of the katana, "Now, i'm going to finish the Akatsuki for good."


"I'm not the last member," Zetsu replied


Izuki then formed his hand into a gun shape, then pressed his hand on Zetsu's chest to make it look like he was going to shoot him, and said "Bam!." Zetsu fell to his knees and collapsed.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"Looking at the sky that weird will except sometimes.Like on time I looked up and saw a cloud shaped like a star." Marth says.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Saren do you want to ummmmm go out sometime?" Suruno says blushing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

OOC: Izukimorokai Roleplay right there is no gun in the Nanjust era. I hate telling you to roleplay right.

-Saren blushing.- "Oh ok."

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Ok where to I well buy."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol goes to Sasori and heals him-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"how about the ramen shop" kimiko said walking out the door first.

*MeanWhile*

sasori opened his eyes and saw Alin. "why did you save me you should have let me die" sasori said trying to get up.

*MeanWhile*

"hey marth uumm......want to go train at the woods?" amy said giggling.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"Ok it'll be fun." Marth says smiling.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

"Where do you want to go Saren?Wait how much money do I have?" Suruno asks before checking."Crap!I'm broke!"


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

OCC: can i do anything? jesus christ!

"I need to find more Akatsuki, and with meeting a new demon, i need to watch kimiko so she doesn't get taken." Izuki said to himself


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

OOC: If you roleplay right I would not have to yell at you but you do not roleplay right. You have to think of how to get the type of roleplay it is right. If you can not even do that right then you onlt a beginner at roleplaying. 

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at her.- "Oh ok I well eat ramen with time not like last time." -He gets the money Ali given him to tke Kimiko out on.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol hugs Sasori crying.- "But Sasori you have a child that you have to worry about if Ali comes back you have to help her."

*Meanwhile*

-Saren looks in her back see has 50,000 yen.- "I buy."


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

OOC: maybe his characters are from the future so they can have guns.

"Holy sh-Thats alot of money what did you do?Did you rob someone or something like that?" Suruno asks shocked.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

kate was walking already and waited for sasuke.

*MeanWhile*

"oh i must have forgot how stupid of me" he said with a smile.

*MeanWhile*

"wel hurry up marth!" amy said already ahead of him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

OOC: I'm trying to keep the rp in the same time era. If he does not like it then He sould leave or deal with it.

-Sasuke Uchiha follows Kimiko locked the house befor leaving.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol hugs him still.-

*Meanwhile*

-Saren smiles- "Nope you see Ali is an assassin and she gets payed like 200,000,000 yen some times last time was only 100,000 yen."


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

OCC: Yeah they are from the future, because my guy killed the akatsuki and naruto

Izuki then went to the nearest city.


"I'm hungry," He said to himself, then he headed for a Ramen Shop.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"Hey wait up!" Marth shouts before running after amy and soon he is nearly right beside Amy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

"SHE MUST BE LOADED!That is a lot of money there and a she has more!?You got to be kidding me!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"so sasuke wheres itachi?" kate said looking at him.

*MeanWhile*

sasori hugs him back.

*MeanWhile*

"till we get to the woods whos going first to battle?" amy said with amusement in her voice.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"Me first!" Marth shouts now beside Amy."I'm going to get there first and you can't stop me!Haha!"
Then Marth trips.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

"One ramen please," Izuki said


"what is on your arm son?" The guy at the ramen shop asked as he saw the shadow on Izuki's arm from his Shadow Gun Jutsu

"Oh, nothing," Izuki replied as he covered it up


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

OCC: just to make sure you know, my ppl are from the future because Shamaru is sasuke's son


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

OOC: Your going to have to redo your charaters. You havew to keep it in the same ear if you do not what to leave the roleplay now. I'm sick of telling you what to do.

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "I do not know."

*Meanwehile*

-Saren looks at him.- "She works at a inn that pays well it pays like 40,000 yen, on top of being assassin she is well payed but She doing to use the money to redo her village that well take alot of money."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol blushines.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"okay just saying" kimiko said. Then kimiko saw the ramen show and went in and said, "i'll have three bowls please." "right wawy ma'am" the shop keeper said.

*MeanWhile*

"im going back to the akatsuki base to rest." sasori said.

*MeanWhile*

amy saw marth triped. "marth are you okay?" amy said feeling worried.


----------



## Narurider (May 31, 2009)

"She wants to redo her village?Well then yeah it well cause alot of money to do."

------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Ow I think so but i can't get up can you help me?" Marth asks smiling planning on pulling Amy down with him when she trys to help.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

OCC: if you are tired of me maybe you should leave

Izuki finished his ramen and payed the tab.

"If Kimiko isn't the only demon left, then i must find the rest." Izuki said to himself, "i made a promise to the Anti-Akatsuki."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"okay i'll help you" amy said smiling.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

After Kid is finished destroying the front of  Orochimarus lair he enters with Cassandra right behind him.
"Where are you Orochimaru!" Kid screams.
He doesn't know that Alsorea is in the lair.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

Izuki then spotted what seemed to be two people in front of a destroyed building

"Maybe a demon?" izuki asked himself as he ran for the building?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Alsorea ching to her cell she hears Kid but scared to yell. Orochimaru loks at Alsorea in her cell he come to give her food but Alsorea kicks it in his face he gets mad and slaps her. Alsorea yells.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "After then I have to go train so well you be ok at the house alone."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol looks at him.- "Oh Ok I be trainning."

*Meanwhile*

-Saren looks down.- "Yeah  Ali does alot of thinks."

OOC: If you want to stay you well have to read do your characters to make it fit the Roleplay if you do not want to then Leave. i hate telling people to leave but I'm the GM of the roleplay I have to do my job.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"yeah i will its not like someones going to kill me. So are going to eat  or not?" kimiko said smiling. She starts eating her last bowl of ramen.

*MeanWhile*

"okay bye" sasri said walking back to the akatsuki base.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

OCC: Yeah man you don't argue with the GM.

Kid hears Alsorea scream and thinks, _"Thats Alsorea!_
"This way!" Kid yells back at Cassandra.
The two take a turn and they see Orochimaru and Alsorea at the end of a long hallway.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

Izuki stopped as he heard the yell from the building, He then saw kid infront of the building.

"Do you need help?" He asked kid then noticed Orochimaru.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

OCC: Not outside, learn to read.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

OCC: Whatever


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

Izuki then turned into his shadow form and turned alsorea's cell into a shadow. then he grabbed Orohimaru and used his Shadow Gun Jutsu on him. Orochimaru then collapsed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

OOC: Fire be nice i'm the GM. And Izuki are you going to started going that is need in the roleplay or you not going to listen to The GM. If not then leave I'm the GM.

-Sasuke Uchiha aten his ramen befor Kimiko know he did.- "I did befor I told you."

*Meanwhile*

-Alinegarensol trainning he feels some thing is wrong with Alsorea he appaers to where Alsorea is at and sees Kid and the others.-

*Meanwhile*

-Orochimaru looks at Kid and the others.- "So you come to help poor Alsorea the weak part of Ali She does not live to her name." -He grabs Alsorea by her hair.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"Let her go Orochimaru, you know, if she dies you'll never be able to use Ali as a host." Kid says matter of factly.


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

OCC: orohimaru is already dead and alsorea is free


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

OOC: Orochimaru is not dead.  If you trying to be the Gm Then I have another thing for you. You can't take my job. So leave Izukai You not the Gm so get out if you think that.

-Alsorea gets free and kicks Orochimaru where it hurts and he falls.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Alsorea runs towards Kid and Cassandra. Orochimaru is trying to get back on his feet so Kid throws a Mountain Crusher and knocks him into the wall then back down again.


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2009)

*starts laughing* such violence............. OOC: am i like the assistant since im Ali's brother?


----------



## izukimorokai (May 31, 2009)

OCC: im not leaving and its izuki not izukai, how can you mess that up? Rp's are supposed to be fun, this one sucks because you are telling ppl what to do, its gay, your gay.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

OOC: Izuki That is it. What The heck do you think you have th right to talk to me like then when you not even the GM She get it in you head. I hope you get baned from this roleplay.

-Alingarensol hold Alsorea cause she passes out from the bloodless.- "Orochimaru you sick minden person." -Orochimaru disappaers.-


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2009)

OOC: *laughs you guys are hilarious!!!!!! *actually eating an apple*


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"Will she be alright?" Kid sounds worried.
He remembers the necklace she is wearing and lets out a sigh of releaf.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 31, 2009)

ok raven be safe he says


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Alinegarensol nods yes.- "Wait Kid do you like Ali too cause I never know that or you only woried for Alsorea." -He sees Scarlet.-

*Meanwhile*

-Raven flys off to the sand.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

"I do have feelings for Ali. I have found that Alis feeling for me are stored in Alsorea." Kid says.
Cassandra looks mad again.


----------



## universal loli expert (May 31, 2009)

well i guess i should get going he says as he walks to the gates


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks at the little girl.- "But it looks like you arleady have some one that loves you and well not let you and Alsorea be happy so i think I take Alsorea away so you can be with that young girl."

*Meanwhile*

-Raven at the sand and is in Gaara's house and waits for Gaara to get home.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Kid looks confused and looks at Cassandra whos blushing.
"Cassandra..." Kid mumbles.
"I know Master, I'm too young for you. I'm only 12 and your 19." Cassandra says staring at the foor.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Alinegarensol left with Alsorea and is in the old Yukesema's village and cares for her.- "You sould have never picked to go with Orochimaru you and Yukese are the young ones of Ali you two do odd thinks but do not care."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Cassandra... Your... a very attractive young woman. What do you of all people see in a monster like me." Kid says as they exit the lair.
"Well.. you didn't kill me that one day, and your very kind when you and I are alown." Cassandra replies almost in a whisper.
"If you were a little older Cassandra like 17 or 18, but your still to young for me." The two are just walking down a path.
A tear runs down Cassandras cheek and she starts running, "Then I'll just have to find a way to age!"
Kid sighs as he watches her run into the distance.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Alsorea wakes stops Alinegarensol.- "Leave me be I be ok alone if i die Ali will lose only her memories of being in love with Kid but know If Ali comes back i be reborn with out memories of Kid and being in love with him. I think it is best so go ok you like my big brother you where always looking out for me and Yukese even when you where not to be near us." -Alinegarensol looks down but does what Alsorea tell him to do.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

Cassandra stops running and sits up agaist a tree and starts crying into her arms.

Kid keeps walking and comes to a fork in the road. He decides to take the right path, the side Cassandra isan't on. He contnues to walk.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks at the neckless Alsorea told him to take off her. He feels Alsorea near death but thinks and sighs.-


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2009)

*walks in* wassup?


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

kimiko looked at sasuke already finished with his ramen. "wow i guess you were straving then i am." kimiko said getting up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "I eat fast do to my trainning I have to start doing Ali's but It is hard."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"oh wel are you going to go training right now?" kimiko said looking at him.


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2009)

*walks to Sasuke* hmmmm....just try an apple! *takes a bite of an apple*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "I well train later ok Kimiko." -Looks at Scarlet.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"oh okay then ill be at your house" kimiko said with a smile.


----------



## Scarlet (May 31, 2009)

OOC: i just started a thread called Training Grounds! please join!


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha pays for the ramen.- "Kimiko lets go to the movies."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

"wel uumm.......okay." kimiko said giggling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at her.- "Ok What movie. Or do you want to come with me to watch the firefly dance near the lake of true love. I never been to the lake when there where firefly at it with some one I love."


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

kimiko blushed, smiled and said, "lets go see the fireflys."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha takes her hand and walks with her.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

kimiko blushes then kissed him on the cheek.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha at the lake with kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

kimiko watches the fireflys that are around them.

*MeanWhile*

sasori fell out of bed. "who? what? where?" sasori said looking around. "man how long was i asleep?" he said to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 31, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sees a firefly on Kimiko.-

OOC: I g2g bye.


----------



## Azure Thistle (May 31, 2009)

kimiko dosent notice the firefly.

OCC: okay bye


----------



## The Fire Reaper (May 31, 2009)

OCC: If theres any place you can get Cassandra or Kid into the story it would be nice. I have nothing after my last post.


----------



## White Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

Hydeka: "don't worry about him Yukese"

Itachiing "im am ok"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Yukese looks at Hydeka and sighs.- "Ok but if he dies Yusore well kill me."

-Yusore blushing she kisses his cheek.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alingarensol appaers behind Kid.- "Alsorea is going to die if she does she well forget you and the feels she had for you so well Ali."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

Hydeka:"just think of it this way if that killed him then he is weak and deserves to die"

Itachi:kisses back


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Yukese looks at him.- "But if he dies Yusore well kill me then I well forget you and Ali well for get you too."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

Hydeka: looks down "that would be a problem" gets up and walks over to itachi "hold still" does hand sign and concentrates his chakra putting his hand on the point of inpact "this will hurt but here it goes"
heals itachi's wound

Itachi: closes eyes in pain "it don't hurt that much"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

"Whats wrong with her? Why is she going to die?" Kid asks, keeping his back to Alingarensol.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 1, 2009)

Marth quickly pulls Amy down beside him."Do you want to help me now?" he said then realised that he may have hurt her."Are you ok?"

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Suruno stares for a minute then asks,"What other things does she do?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks at Kid.- "She feels it is better if you and her forgot each othercause you with some one. Orochimaru beat her cause she had feels for you feels make on weak he thinks."

-Yusore looks at Hydeka and Itachi. Yukese by Yosre.-

*Meanwhile*

-Saren looks at Suruno.- "That is it."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

Hydeka: breathing heavily and falls to one knee "he will be fine"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 1, 2009)

"Anyway I'm hugry want to get something to eat Saren?" Suruno asks as his tumby growls.He thinks about food.


----------



## universal loli expert (Jun 1, 2009)

after arriving at the gate haguto meets up with the elderly man he is to escort


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Yusore smiles.- "Oh ok."

-Saren nods yes.-

-Raven in the sand bored.-


----------



## Narurider (Jun 1, 2009)

"Yes!Well lets go!" Suruno shouts before grabbing Saren's arm and dragging her to the village before stopping at the ramen shop."Hey do you like ramen?"


----------



## White Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

Hydeka: passes out due to his jutsu

Itachi: looks at Hydeka and then back to Yusore "why did he do that for?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Yukese holds Hydeka and heals him.-

-Yusore lokks at Itachi.- "He is kind hearted and if you died i walks hold killed Yukese."

*Meanwhile*

-Saren thinks.- "I want tune fish ramen."


----------



## universal loli expert (Jun 1, 2009)

haguto and the elderly man start off on the long 2 week journy and go about 3 miles when haguto gets a bad feeling and pulls out his kunia


----------



## Narurider (Jun 1, 2009)

"Well lets go in!" Suruno says before dragging Saren into the ramen shop and tells the shopkeeper their orders before sitting down.


----------



## White Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

Hydeka: falls asleep and looks peaceful

Itachi: looks down "oh is that so"


----------



## universal loli expert (Jun 1, 2009)

while still holding his kunia haguto and the elderly man countinue on there way


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Saren follows him.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese kisses Hydeka's cheek.-

-Yusore looks at Itachi.- "Um Itachi aaa can we kiss. Aaa never mind that was odd to ask."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 1, 2009)

"So Saren what exactly are you?No one has fully explained and I was hoping you could tell me?"


----------



## White Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

Hydeka: turns slightly red in his sleep

Itachi: leans in and kisses Yusore


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Saren looks down.- "Well me and other where pulled out of Ali by Orochimaru with the seal stone."

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese plays with Hydeka's hair.-

-Yusore blushing.-


----------



## Narurider (Jun 1, 2009)

"The seal stone?What exactly is that?Why did Orochimaru pull you and the others out with it?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Saren looks at Suruno's ramen bowl.- "I'm done with my ramen you better eat then I tell you."


----------



## universal loli expert (Jun 1, 2009)

as haguto and the man r walking they pass through a small town and stop to eat


----------



## White Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

Hydeka: opens eyes 

Itachi:"hope you didnt mind that"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 1, 2009)

"Oh right I forgot my food!" Suruno says before slurping down his ramen and starts to choke.


----------



## universal loli expert (Jun 1, 2009)

after eating haguto and the man start back out but after going so slow for another 5 miles haguto think that he could have made the 10 miles in 1 minitue if he was by him self and comes up with an idea. haguto turns to the old man and tells him to get on his back so they can get there fast


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Yukese looks at Hydeka.- "Did I wake you."

-Yusore blushing at Itachi.- "I liked it Itachi." -She kisses his lips back.-

*Meanwhile*

-Saren giggles.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Jun 1, 2009)

after thinking it over the old man says yes and gets on hagutos back and holds on tight as haguto starts to walk and start going faster till he is running at full speed seeing trees pass by in an almost invisible blur


----------



## White Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

Hydeka:"no you didn't hun"

Itachiing


----------



## Narurider (Jun 1, 2009)

Suruno falls to the ground not able to breath."I.........can't..............breath...help.......me!"


----------



## universal loli expert (Jun 1, 2009)

after 2 min haguto and the old man traveled 35 miles


----------



## reji12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Name: reji koraitsu
squad  name:team savage

Age: 16

Birthday: january12

Village: none rogue ninja

Clan:koraitsu clan(litteraly english chain reaction) 

Family: none just has his rouge squad

Jutsu Style: elemental summonings-elemental long range -elemental close range

Blood Type: ?

Blood Line: koraitsu means blood chain reaction ...his blood iss the blood from one big ninja war that were remaining to savve his life they gave it to him ..so he constantly has chain reactions in his blood creating new techneques and sometimes ones that are already made.

Eye Color: alwayz changes

Height: 5.8 feet

Weight: not measured

Background one day their was a big ninja war and he was surverely injusred he was a little boy so to save his life they gave him blood that they found on the ground and other places...they did not no that it would affect his body in such a way....2 months later his family died when their village waz atacked he was so scared that his kekegenkai activated ..he created a giant lion out of toxic smoke and the lion killed everyone ...after that he took off..he met a few other outcasts like his friend rage ...he gets very angry and his normal strength increases by ten fold his speeed to.......another gy he met waz named ronin he was a master of the blade and had the ability to summon the gates of hell and release terrible beasts....some of the females he met waz this one gilr named kikyo who was exceptional at healing and she waz known to be a genius at making traps and battle strategies.......the last guy was nemed nate ppl in his village said he fell from mother nature...he was exceptional at elemental style justu and wood base his nickname waz geo... he caried around a gord with water in it because it was said that he had a mix of two newly discovered bijuuu one was a dog and the other waz a gorrilla...they formed when ever he kills the soul of 100 people that were innocent yet skilled at the ninja arts and when he killed 1000 evil people skilled at ninja art he imprisened their soul into the gourd and used theeir power for his own he dropped flesh from a gorrilla and a baby puppy in the gourd so the bad mix of chacra could consume them and gain a terribly strong evil spirit....so they travelled the world destroying villages and killing people untile they went under disguise in orochimarus layer to kill people....and escaped .....then to travel the world gaining more and more power


----------



## reji12 (Jun 1, 2009)

nate:theirs the group of demons 

"reji i got this one

kikyo aww u guys just no how to take away all the fun

reji"summoning great fokuton falcon phiro lightning style

demon..tries to block bird but gets electricuted..

kikyo water style crystal black ice barrior

nate well gues hes gonna be trapped in their for the rest of his life.


----------



## reji12 (Jun 1, 2009)

reji spots orochimaru and izuki and tries to show off some cool tech- to scare of that orochimaru

kikyo mann hes sexy in a weird way


----------



## reji12 (Jun 1, 2009)

mmm this ramen is good says reji while watching nate and kikyo


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

OOC: Reji12 you where to wait to I said you can join the roleplay. Not jump in when you want to.

-Saren helps Suruno.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese blyshing.-

-Yosre pulls away blushing.- "Sorry Itachi."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

Kid turns around and says, "I learned a long time that emotions accually strengthen a person. When I watched my best friend explode in a mission, I wanted nothing more to do with emotion and it screwed me up even more.
Kid looks down at the thought of Ryan.
He raises his head to say one last thing,  As for Cassandra and I... It would never work, she's just too young."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks down feels Alsorea life is going away.- "But She thinks you well go with her no matter that if I do what Alsorea told me would you be happy with out her and that girl."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

"Bring me to Alsorea." Kid demands.

OCC: Not feeling too hot, I'm getting off. I might be back on later.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

OOC: Are you sick fire.

-Alinegarensol takes him to the Yukesema's old village to a room make out of crystle where a bed is in the mid of the room a girl lays on the bed with black wings around her. The girl is Alsorea this room was Ali's old room her making her dream room.- "Kid this room is what Ali done when she was only six and made with out of her powers. I feel that Ali is not that much understand by people."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

OCC: Yeah...

"Is she sleeping or something?" Kid asks.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 1, 2009)

*walks in* hey! OOC: im back! TG is open if u want to visit


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

OOC: Ohh man i hope you get well. ^.^

-Alsorea looks to Kid then looks away.-

-Alinegarensol looks at Kid.- "I leave you lone with her." -Leaves and the door close behind him.- 

OCC: Ali's room is the only room that is not all messed up with knowing of the attack she did on her village. I like Ali's room.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

OCC: Thanks Ali.

Kid walks to the edge of the bed Alsorea is on, kneels down and says, "Tell me why your dieing."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Alsorea still looking away.- "I'm dieing cause love makes one weak and I love you but you have that girl. If you want tell Alin to turn her holder to be with her." -The wings try to keep the blood from going everywhere.-


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 1, 2009)

*starts eating apple* hello alin!


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

"I alread gave Alinegarensol a speel about emotions, I'll give you the condenced version. Emotion is nessisary for anyone to do anything. I..." Kid reaches out move Alsoreas face to wards him so shes looking at him.
"Emotion keeps everyone going, it doesn't kill people." Kid finishes, he leans in and kisses Alsorea.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks at Scarlet.- "Hi you know your old room is a mess it is all caved in."

-Alisorea looks at him when he kissed her she trys to not open her wings to slap him.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

Kid stands up and looks down at her and says, "I wanted to show you how strong emotions can be."
He turns to leave.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Alsorea close her eyes.- "I be dead befor you even get back. Alin has the neckless and put in under ground." -She is lossing alot of blood fast. She keeps her eyes closed.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

Kids eyes go wide as he remembers the Mana Tear in his pocket, he fishes it out.
"Would this work?" Kid asks turning around and holding it out.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 1, 2009)

*sighs* i know........now i live outdoors!*walks to Alsorea* wow....beautiful.......*notices blood* are you okay?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Alsorea looks down.- "The tear is not powerfull as Ali's one...." -Saren appaers to Alsorea and Kid and yells at Alsore.-

-Saren looks mad.- "How stuip are you Al you can't be thinking I would not know you trying to give up on live. You know we all are linked you dumb stuip angel begin gezz you sould have hold up a sign saying "I'm stuip." -Alsorea does to tick off Saren even more then what she is already.- "That is it if you do not like it her not i'm healing you." -She heals Alsorea then slaps her across the face. The girls fight like kids some times. Alinegarensol walks in and watcks the two then looks at Kid.-

-Alinegarensol laughs.- "Never put the two in a same room or they fight like this to morning." -Throws Alsore her neckless.- "Sar you and Al are funny some times I miss the old days." -Alsore puts on the neckless. and her and Saren mutter old timer.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Jun 1, 2009)

after 5 hours haguto and the elderly man r 5 miles away and decide to take a break


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

Kid can't help the smile growing across his face. Its was funny!
"You two bicker like a couple of 2 year olds." Kid says with a smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Alinegarensol holds the two back from hurting Kid.- "You sould not saied that and by the way do you not have a Little girl to get. She is you girlfriend after all." -He thinks Kid wants the girl [I for get her name sorry some time I for get Alin's name and the others. One time I tryied to spell Yukesema and it was wrong and it was spelled like Yukisena not Yukesema I was like that the hack.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

"Cassandra... She too young for use to be... like that... Oh no I forgot all about her!" Kid yells and runs out ouf the room.
He runs back to the fork in the road and starts calling for her.

OCC: I'm getting off, I might post later tonihgt if I can't sleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

-Alsorea looks down makes her hand growels befor Saren could stop her she gets rid of the memoris of her and Kid where in love and memories of even nowing him.-

-Saren looks at Alingarensol and locked in the black room Then looks at Alsorea and sees Alsorea disappaers.- "Oh great this it bad what do I tell Kid."

OOC: Oh ok bye Fire.


----------



## White Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

Hydeka: smiles

itachi: looks away


----------



## universal loli expert (Jun 1, 2009)

finally haguto and the old man arrive at the village and drop off the old man and haguto leaves to return home


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 1, 2009)

OOC: I'm going I'm so ticked off right now ands It is my bed time too.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

"Cassandra!" Kid yells.
"I'm behind you." Cassandra said coldly.
"You scared the hell out of me." Kid says turning around.
"Not like you would care, you can't have feelings for me remember." Cassandra scolds, he sounds like how his mother would yell at him.
"I never said that..." Kid says in his defence.
"Then take me to your friend with all the powers to make me older! You would if you did love me!"
_"Oh God, what do I do now..."_ Kid thinks to himself looking into Cassandras piercing green eyes.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 1, 2009)

kimiko fall asleep next to sasuke.

*MeanWhile*

when marth pulled her down to the ground beside "OW! im fine marth really." Amy said looking at him with a smile.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 2, 2009)

"Amy you're cute." Marth says giving her a kiss on the cheek and starts blushing,"Oh sorry I got carried away."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Alsorea in Orochimaru's lair trainning better.-

-Saren appaers to Kid.- "I can not understand what Al is thinking she just forgot you Kid. Oh here I can make that girl older for you two be happy together. Oh Kid go not worry about Alsorea she be ok. You be happier with out her and with out Ali loving you." -She smiles but then looks down.-

*Meanwhile*

-Sasuke Uchiha lays Kimiko down and watchs her sleep.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Kid looks confused and sad, "That means... Ali will have lost all memories of me."
At the same time Cassandra is clinched to  Sarens shirt she begging, "Please, please, please. Change me."
Kid snaps back into realitiy and says, "Is is possible to give her jutsus too?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Saren looks at Kid.- "So you want to be with this girl and not go help Alsorea huh you are mean." -Looks at the girl.-


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 2, 2009)

*walks in* hello all! *takes a bite of apple* OOC: TG is open!


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

"Look if Alsorea forgot me, it must have been for a purpose. If thats the case, I could care less." Kid says.
Cassandra still clinging on to Sarens shirt.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Saren loks at Kid.- "Hold on." -Talking to Alsorea in her mind "You what you only doing this to kill Orochimaru to save Ali what you hurt Kid like this..."- "Only to get Ali not hurt by Orochimaru and killed You sould have told Kid this you stuip." <-In mind and out.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

"Chance me please!" Cassandra is begging.
"Just do it." Kid says then thinks, _"She'll never shut up if you don't._


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Saren sighs and trys to but it does not work.- "Ummm so sorry um it looks like aaa um sad think for it to work um Kid has to love you and it kinda looks aa one sided." -She thinks "Is it one side love that she had for Kid."-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Cassandra turns and looks at Kid, tears running down her face.
"Cassandra..." Kid trys to says something but she just runs away from him.
Kid lets out a sigh.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Alsorea appaers to Saren and Kid. Alsorea looks at Kid she knows not to be near him to 24 hour or the seal be broken and it breaks.- "Kid i'm sorry."

OCC: Um Fire can I make a young boy to like the girl or no.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

OCC: Sure, I don't see the harm in that.

Kid looks at Alsorea with angery eyes and says, "Really, you could be telling me this then go and forget all about me anyways. It doesn't matter. I'm going after Cassandra."
Kid turns to walk off in the direction Cassandra ran off in.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Alsorea loks down.-

-Kai walks to Cassandra and hand her a tissu.- "Um here you ok um." -He is only 12 and blushing.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Cassandra ignores him at first but then takes it.
"Thank you, my names Cassandra." She says between sniffs.

Kid sees some boy talking to Cassandra in the distance, he stays back and watches.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Kai looks down blushing.- "I'm Ka... I have to go." -runs off he is shy and blushing to much.- "She was pretty but I'm not cute I'm so stuip."

-Alsorea in a tree Saren yelling.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Kid walks over to Cassandra and sits beside her.
"Cassandra, this doesn't mean I don't like you."
"Leave me alown." Cassandra snaps back and sits with her back to Kid.
"I respect that." Kid gets up and walks back in the direction he came.
As he gets closer to where he left he can hear yelling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Saren yelling.- "Alsorea you leting him go what if he hurts you can comes back and sayes He hates you."

-Alsorea loks at her.- "Nothing doing I told you one side love can end up hurting some one and borden them in the end and make you hurt them in side." -She stays in the tree.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Kid appears on a branch on the other side of the tree.
"Thats not true, I told you about emotions. They make a person stronger, not weaker." Kid says sitting on the branch.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at the sky.- "But you run for her so you can't love both you have to pick and you did when you ran to her."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

"Shes a student and a friend. I had to make sure she was ok. That doesn't mean anything." Kid says, "Youd run after a friend wouldn't you?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Alsorea looks down.- "I have no friends."

OCC: We lost a member Marcus or Naruto's Sasuke my ex boyfriend.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 2, 2009)

amy blushed and asid, "its okay marth." Then kissed marth on the lips then stopped. "oops...i got carried away too." amy said then giggled.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 2, 2009)

kimiko fell asleep next to sasuke and start talking in her sleep. "wheres my sister?" kimiko dosent know whos her sister but she cant remember anything from her childhood.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks down.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

"Well at the very least I am your friend..." He pauses for a min. or two then says, "I would want to be more but it just dawned on me. If I did get close to you and then you returned to Ali, it wouldn't work."

Cassandra gets up and runs after the boy that left.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Alsorea appaers to Kid.- "But the feeling I have is what Ali have for you." 

-Kai trying to get a fish in the river He run away from his home.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

"But what about Ali's feelings for Sasori?" Kid questions.

"Hey guy, I didn't get your name." Cassandra says scaring Kai.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 2, 2009)

kimiko woke up and saw sasuke. "whats wrong sasuke?" kimiko said looking at him.


----------



## White Knight (Jun 2, 2009)

OCC:this is my last post here i shall only rp in the training ground if you wish you can rp with me there


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

OOC: Um Al told me you can stay. Ummm Fishie. -giggles.- But Um It's up to you and Your Fishieness. -I'm Liz and hyper.-

-Alsorea looks down.- "She still have the feels."

-Sasuke Uchiha Trainning.-

-Kai looks at Cassandra.- "Kai umm." -blushing.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 2, 2009)

OCC i have made up my mind im not staying


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 2, 2009)

kimiko stood up streched and jumped on top of a tree. "maybe i should train since i havent trained for a while* kimiko said to herself getting wires out of her pocket and some paperbombs.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

OOC: Marcus pleace stay. -Is Ali gets on hands and knees and bag.- Please.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

"I would really like to get closer to you, but Ali and Sasori. Plus Ali's child." Kid says jumping from the tree.
He lands beside Saren.
"what do you think?" He asks Saren

Cassandra giggles, "Why you blushing?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at her.- 

-Kai blushing.- "Pretty..."

-Alsorea looks down.- "it is up to you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 2, 2009)

kimiko got everything ready and through five kunias with wires and paperbombs attached to it. "okay now what else do i need?" kimiko said to herself.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

"No it's not. Your part of Ali. What would she want."

"Pritty? Whats pritty?" Cassandra says smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Alsorea looks down.- "She hates fighting. but want to be with you, Suruno and Sasori."

-Kai points to you.-

-Sasuke Uchiha watches Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 2, 2009)

kimiko smiled and yelled, "Brother!!" Then james appeared and looked up on top of the tree. "what do you want?" James said sounding grumpy. kimiko jumped down and said, "do you want to train with me?" kimiko said giggling. "ok.....wait its probably one of your trickes again" james said looking at her. "no im not im telling the truth." kimiko said hiding her smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko and james then trains again.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 2, 2009)

"okay then you first" James said smiling. kimiko start running and vanished and kicked him at the side. Then James appeared behind kimiko and stabed her shoulder. kimiko turned around grabed his arm and then through him were the wires and paperbombs where at. James got tangled with the wires and paperbombs fanilly exploded and kimiko started laughing. "i cant believe you fell for it james" kimiko said still laughing. James got up and got a few injures and said, "Kimiko i thought you said it wasnt a trick." "Yeah it was and you fell for it" kimiko said sticking her tounge out at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha falled down and get hurt.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 2, 2009)

kimiko saw sasuke get hurt and walked up to him. "are you okay sasuke?" kimiko said looking at him. James just sit beside the tree to rest for getting tricked by his sister.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha out cold.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 2, 2009)

kimiko picked up sasuke and starts running to the hostpital. kimiko just ignores her cut.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 2, 2009)

OOC: I g2g.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 3, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha out cold.-


----------



## Narurider (Jun 3, 2009)

"Its ok Amy infact...." Marth says before kissing Amy on the lips back before pulling away to speak,"I like it when you kiss me."

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Suruno watches from a huge tree all that goes on and shakes his head and laughs before shouting,"HELLO IDIOTS!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 3, 2009)

OOC: I'm changing The feels Yukese had to where she like Suruno not Yusore.

-Yuseke walks around.-


----------



## Narurider (Jun 3, 2009)

Suruno spots Yukese and jumps down beside her."Hey do you know where everyone else is?They're moving around like ejeets from where I'm watching!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 3, 2009)

-Yukese looks down.- "Alsorea is with Kid, Saren um is somewhere, Aline who know this him and the other do noy know."

OOC: wait Saren like Suruno but I changed it to Yukese.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 3, 2009)

OOC: ok then

"Well thats good enough for me but why are you alone?You don't seem the type to be alone like you are."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 3, 2009)

-Yukese blushing.- "I'm looking for everyone."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 3, 2009)

"Oh yeah me too and are you blushing?Did I say something weird?Or is it something else?"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 3, 2009)

"I guess... We could be together untill you have to return to Ali." Kid says.

"Me?" Cassandra says and them blushes, "Well your pritty cute yourself."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 3, 2009)

OOC: yes reaper is on!Hey*waves*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 3, 2009)

-Alsorea blushing for the first.-

-Kai hides.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 3, 2009)

Kid sees how red Alsoera is and says, "well, what do you think?"

Cassandra smiles, "What you hiding from?"


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 3, 2009)

*walks in eating an apple* hello all! *smiles*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 3, 2009)

"sasuke please be alright" kimiko said to herself. already at the hospital.

*MeanWhile*

Amy was blushing and giggled.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 4, 2009)

Marth starts tickling Amy."You want to gigglr I'll make you giggle!" He shouts still tickling.


----------



## reji12 (Jun 4, 2009)

mann n the same thing happened to me when i went  on mission to capture other rogue team my old teamate died


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 4, 2009)

amy continue giggling. "marth....please.....stop it" amy said giggling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 5, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha out child.-

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea smiles.- [COLOR="Teal"I would like it."[/COLOR]

*Meanwhile*

-Kai smiles.- [COLOR="MediumTurquoise"]"I'm shy."[/COLOR]

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks at Suruno.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 5, 2009)

then the nurse went to tell kimiko that he just needed to rest because hes been traning to much. kimiko nods. "miss do you want to get a docter to heal your shoulder" the nurse said looking at the big injure at her back. "n....no im...fine" kimiko said and fainted for losing blood.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 5, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha out cold still.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 5, 2009)

OCC: is sasuke hurt or no because im confused here


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 5, 2009)

OCC: He is sleepie do to lack of sleep and trainning to hurt and over did it.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 5, 2009)

Marth tickles even harder while saying,"What tickling harder ok here you go!"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

"What is it Yukese is it?" Suruno asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 5, 2009)

-Yukese looks at Suruno.- "Um Saren and I changed feelings."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 5, 2009)

"Sooooooooo that means that you..........wait does that mean you like me instead?Why do you?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 5, 2009)

-Yukese blushing.- "I liked you befor but I asked Saren to change my feels with her."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 5, 2009)

"How?You like me before?Why?I'm still surpised any of you people like me at all now this is getting confusing."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 5, 2009)

-Yukese smiles- "Ali still loves you Suruno."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 5, 2009)

"Thats weird cause she doesn't acted like it so don't blame me when I don't believe that but that doesn't mean i don't love her."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 5, 2009)

Kid smiles and says, "Cool."

"You don't to be shy around me! Just think of me as one of your friends." Cassandra says smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 5, 2009)

-Yukese lines up to Suruno and kisses his lips.- 

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea sleepie and then yawns.- 

*Meanwhile*

-Kai look down.-


----------



## Narurider (Jun 5, 2009)

Suruno starts blushing and feels a weird feeling which he used to ask himself what it was but he had realised it was love.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 5, 2009)

-Yukese blushing.-


----------



## Narurider (Jun 5, 2009)

"Well ummmmmm what do we do now Yukese?" Suruno asks blushing like crazy and feeling happy.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 5, 2009)

-Yukese's tummy starts to growl.-


----------



## Narurider (Jun 5, 2009)

"You're hungry?Well lets get some food!" Suruno shouts before grabbing Yukese's arm and runs off to the ramen shop."Here we are now time for food."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 5, 2009)

-Yukese blushing.- "Oh ok."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 5, 2009)

OCC: okay

kimiko was out cold from losing to much blood. Then the nurses healed her wound and let her rest in a room with sasuke who was still out cold.

*MeanWhile*

"marth....please i.....i cant.....bearth" amy said still laughing and trying to push marth away from her.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 5, 2009)

"Alsorea you look bored, you want to go for a walk?" Kid ask.

"Whats wrong?" Cassandra asks.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

Suruno orders ramen and as soon as it comes he starts slurping it down as fast as he could.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marth finnaly stops tickling her."So what do you want to do know?" Marth asks grinning.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

"maybe tickling you" amy said and starts tickling marth.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

Marth starts laughing and starts rolling around to try and stop Amy tickling him."Please stop I'll do anything!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

"really like what?" amy said smiling and still tickling him.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

"I don't know just anything if you stop I promise!" Marth begs laughing harder than its safe to.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

"uumm....okay" amy said and stopped tickling marth.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

"Well since you stopped what do you want me to do?" Marth asks getting scared at what she might say.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

"i want you to dress like a girl" amy said giggling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

"WHAT!?But if anyone sees me they'll......they'll.......they'll........they'll tell and soon it would be common news that I dressed like a girl!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

"but we are in the middle of the woods" amy said smiling.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

"Well people could be wondering around here and.......you know what fine I'll do it just to get it over and done with.Now where is the clothes I have to put on?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

"here i got some of my clothes that might look good on you" amy said amused to see marth in a dress.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 6, 2009)

"Fine give us!" Marth snaps angry that she wants him to do what he has to do just so she would stop tickling him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

"okay are you done putting the dress on?" amy said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 6, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes up and sees Kimiko.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks at Suruno.- "Thanks Suruno."

*Meanwhile*

-Alsorea looks at Kid.- "Ok lets go."

*Meanwhile*

-Kai smiles- "You make me shy."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

kimiko still out cold from losing to much blood.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 6, 2009)

-Sasule Uchiha worried about Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

kimiko woke up and looked at sasuke. "h...hi sasuke" kimiko said smiling her skin still pale.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 6, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks Kimiko.- "Hi Kimiko."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

kimiko try to get up but her shoulder keeps on hurting. Then the cut on her shoulder reopened and blood starts running down her back. "i think im bleeding again" kimiko said looking at her left shoulder.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 6, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks ay Kimiko.- "Kimiko I can do little healing but I scared."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

"wel can you heal it?" kimiko said feeling a bit dizzy. Blood stains all over ther bed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 6, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha heals Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

kimiko smiled and the cut disappeared. The nurse came and saw sasuke heal kimikos injurie. "what happened here?" the nurse said looking at sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 6, 2009)

OOC: I g2g i be back later.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 6, 2009)

OCC: okay


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2009)

Name: Shibo Hebihime Uirusu

Age: 15/ 16

Brithday: January 1

Village: Otogakure

Clan: Uirusu

Family: Orochimaru *father* the rest of her family is DEAD D:

Jutsu Style: Mainly the rare *and mostly forbidden* blood style, many jutsu as Oro's

Blood Type: B

Blood Line: Ketsueki Me, a mix of the Sharingan and Byakugan

Eye Color: Dark green snake eyes :3

Height: 159 cm

Weight: 100 lbs.

Background: She was, as determined by her mother, to have never lived. She was born dead, but the doctor's on-scene brought her back to life. She lived a normal life without her father up until her second birthday, when an enemy of her clan killed her clan-including her mother-in front of her. When she was 5, the leader of the Akatsuki killed her brother as a threat to Oro to abandon Shibo, which he did. He sealed her memories of those years, and Shibo lived 8 years without knowing anything about her past, until she turned 13. She was taken to Oro, where he unlocked her memories, also giving her a seal reacting to her hidden genes. While she was slowly recovering, Kimimaro took care of her. Shibo had fallen in love with him, when he died of his illness. Shibo slinked into a deep depression, which she still has up to date. She is a special vampire, one that can live in the sun and needs blood much more than usual. She slowly got her biological appearence back, and by the time she turned 15, she looked almost like Oro, except for her mother's dark green eye color. She is mentally unstable from the years of being without her family.



Shibo woke up from her nap, looking around in the dark, windowless room.
"What am I gonna do today?" She got up and stretched.She looked at her mirror, and she made her reflection dissapear.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 7, 2009)

"Yes I'm done!" Marth says with it on and a angry look on his face.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

"No need to thank me!" Suruno says slurping down the rest of his ramen and giving Yukese a smile.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

amy looks at him and started laughing. then someone else started laughing too hiding on top of the tree. amy didnt notice because she was still busy laughing at marth.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Yukese hides her head.-

*Meanehile*

-Sasuke Uchiha passed out cause the jutsu was one of the forbidden ones Ali helped him lern.-

OOC: Shibo you can join. Your info is ok but next time asked befor posting your if.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

the nurse help sasuke up and put him on the bed to rest then turns towards kimiko. "are you feeling okay?" the nurse said. "im fine i just need to rest" kimiko said smiling. "okay then" the nurse said and walked out the door. "sasuke are you okay?" kimiko said feeling worried and walks towards sasukes bed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha out cold.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

kimiko give sasuke a kiss on the cheek. Then fell asleep next to sasukes bed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha blushing in his sleep, giggles and talks in his sleep.- "Kimiko that tickless."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

kimiko smiled and talked in her sleep. "wel if that tickles you then i might tickle you later" kimiko said giggling too.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes up.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

kimiko was still sleeping.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sees Kimiko and kisses her cheek.- "Kimiko I'm going to train." -He disappaers.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

kimiko blushes and talked in her sleep. "oh okay" kimiko said smiling in her sleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha trainning.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

Wakes up and streched like a cat looked around and vainshed to the woods. "wheres james i hope i didnt killed him." kimiko said looking around.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha falls out of the tree. He was in.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

kimiko screamed then looked at it and it was sasuke. "sasuke you okay?" kimiko said pocking sasuke on the cheek with her finger. "hey kimiko" james said walking towards her. james was still hurt from kimikos trick. "hi james sorry about me tricking you" kimiko said smiling. "its okay kimiko at as long asim alive" he said with a smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha hit his head is out cold.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

james looks at sasuke. "kimiko take him to the hospital hes out cold" james said looking at kimiko. "okay i only wish sasuke doesnt push himself to far" kimiko said with a sad voice. Kimiko picked sasuke up and took him to the hospital and put him on his bed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha wakes and gets out of the bed and leave to his house.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

kimiko was at the woods healing james injuries. "so arent going to take care of sasuke?" james said. "yeah i will but first i i need to heal your injuries first" kimiko said smiling. "but wont sasuke get mad" james said for what he remembered the other day. "wel i dont know" kimiko said almost finished with his injuries.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha asleep in his bed.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 7, 2009)

"okay im done james" kimiko said with a smile. "wel good" james said smiling back. "does anyone want to play" he said coming out of the bushes. "wel i do lets play my game first" kimiko said looking at the man. "okay then whats your game little girl" he said smiling evil. "let me think" kimiko said looking at james with a smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha has a nightmare.-


----------



## reji12 (Jun 7, 2009)

reji and his group arives to the leaf village
kikyo ohh this village is nice hope they got some good  dojos


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 7, 2009)

-Saren looks down.-


----------



## Narurider (Jun 8, 2009)

Marth hears the other person and appears behind them with a kunai to their throat."What are you doing here?"

---------------------------------------------------------------------

"What are you doing?Why are you hiding your head?"


----------



## reji12 (Jun 8, 2009)

nate *sits and watches kate go to the hospital muahaha how can u get hurt that easily*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 8, 2009)

-Yukese looks at Suruno.- "I'm shy."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 8, 2009)

"okay lets play who is good at escaping through the paperbombs" kimiko said with a giggle. "wel okay but how do you do that?" the man said looking at her as if she will kill him so easily. james stood up and disappeared and the man almost went after him but didnt move from his spot. "okay my brother just stayed far away from us for a can make the field" kimiko said looking at him.

*MeanWhile*

Amy stopped laughing and waited to see what happenes next. The boy smiled and said, "what a lovely dress you have ,kid." Amy stood up and jumped on top of the tree and pushed marth and the boy out of the tree with out saying a word. "hey what did you do that for amy?" he said with an angry look.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 8, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha wakes then gets up and sits on the side of his bed.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 8, 2009)

"okay then what?" the man said looking around for any attacks. "oh you'll see" kimiko said with a big grin on her face. Then kimiko jumped on top of the tree took out wires kunias and paperbombs. Then tied everything then through 30 kunias with wires and paperbombs attached to the wires and jumped down where the middle doesnt have any wires or paperbombs attached. "oh now i see" the man said with an evil smile. "okay this games is battle against each other and if one of us triger one of the paperbombs then he or she will die and the winner gets to live" kimiko said smiling. "okay this should be easy" he said grining


----------



## Narurider (Jun 9, 2009)

"Hey why did you push me out as well?I didn't do anything wrong."
Marth goes into a huff.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Oh right I get it but I don't know much shy people well except an old friend but he's dead now."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 9, 2009)

"sorry marth i didnt mean too. and you what are u doing here? i though you left?" amy said looking at the boy. "i did but i refuse to go back to orochimaru" he said getting up. "wel now you cant go back to your village your an S-rank rouge ninja" amy said.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 10, 2009)

"Amy who is this guy?" Marth asks taking a look at the boy,"And why is he here?Were you spying on us?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gets up then leaves.-

*Meanwhile*

-Yukese looks sad.- "I'm sorry to hear that."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 10, 2009)

"just a friend i use to know him when we were genins and one day orochimaru came to ask him to join him and....." amy got inturrepted by the boy. "no its not like that no more amy i changed see" he said feeling sad and try to reason with amy. "wel its been a long time when you said that to me and i still dont trust you" amy said not showing any emotions. the boy looked at marth and said, "i wasnt spying i just came to see amy."

*MeanWhile*

"okay then" kimiko said smiling. the man was taking his stance to attack kimiko. "so tell me when your ready" he said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 10, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha sees Kimiko and some one he watches.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 10, 2009)

"okay then begin" kimiko said standing there not moving from her spot. "okay you ask for it" he said getting his sword out ad starts running towards kimiko. kimiko got stabbed and truned into a poof of smoke. "haha! that was just a clone" kimiko said standing where the wires are close to her. The man smiled and dsiappeared and appeared behind kimiko. kimiko moved but her right arm was cut from the side. "ha! i got you." he said smiling. "yeah but not good enough" kimiko said giggling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha watches the fight.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 10, 2009)

Then kimiko went to an open area and waited for the man. "take this!!" he said throughing three kunias at kimiko. kimiko dodges them then runs towards the man and grabed his right arm. "what are you doing?" he said trying to struggle to get free. "i tricked you silly" kimiko said spinning around and through him to the spider web of wires and paperbombs. "wait it wasnt a game" he said flying and the paperbombs finally exploded. "no it wasnt a game" kimiko said not smiling just acting serious.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha falls asleep on the ground.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 10, 2009)

kimiko saw sasuke sleeping and walked up towards him. kimiko just smiled then she fell to her knees and looked at her cut. "damnit i think he had poison on his sword" kimiko said feeling a bit dizzy.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes then looks at Kimiko.- 

OOC: I g2g soon.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 10, 2009)

OOC: okay

kimiko looks at sasuke. "Hi sasuke" kimiko said smiling then passed out because of the poison.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gets the poison out of her then heals her.-

OOC: I g2g


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 10, 2009)

kimiko woke up and saw sasuke then smiled and fell asleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 11, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko and pats her head.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

Hydeka:-returning from his mission now stronger than ever notices something is wrong-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 11, 2009)

OOC: Welcome back sorry for kicking you out of the roleplay. -crys in a box.-

-Yusore sits by Saren crying. Saren is like a big sister of the mom of the others.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

OCC:i know you are

Hydeka:-walks up to Yusore- "whats going on"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 11, 2009)

OOC: I missed you in here. 

-Yusore sees Hydeka and hugs him crying.- "I missed you I thought you where dead."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

OCC: well im back 

Hydeka:"no not dead hun don't worry bout me"-holding Yusore tightly-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 11, 2009)

OOC: Yeah glad you back. The roleplay was going nets.

-Saren walks off She looks for Itachi.-

-Yusore blushing and kisses Hydeka.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

Hydeka:-blushing-"whats that for"

Itachi:-appears behind Saren-"sup"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 11, 2009)

-Yusroe blushing.- "I missed you."

-Saren shock.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

Hydeka:"and i you hun what have you been up to since i left on my misssion"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 11, 2009)

kimiko was smiling in her sleep. then she talked in her sleep. "i love you sasuke" kimiko said.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2009)

OOC: Okay, sorry :3
----
Shibo sat in a tree,reading a worn-out book. She was lonely since everything started, and wanted things back to what she thought was normal. She sighed,
"And they said I'd get to be with dad longer." She wiped a tear from her face, and continued to read. She was hiding from the sun that was beating down on her.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 13, 2009)

OCC: Well I'm gone for the summer, a more in depth explination on my profile and some of yours.

We had some good times, see you all in the fall!

Reaper


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha kisses kimiko's for head.-

-Yusore smiles at him.- "I been good i been doing differ think trying to be like Ali in her jobs."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

Hydeka:"i have something to show you hun don't freak out Pleez"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 13, 2009)

kimiko blushes a little.

*MeanWhile*

sasori went to the woods to look for james for any news from the kazekage.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 13, 2009)

-Yusore Looks at him.- "Oh ok."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

Hydeka:"on my mission i met this guy who knew how to release hidden power and so i have gained a Kitsune appearce"-undoes pants and turns around showing tail-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 13, 2009)

-Yusore giggles then covers her eyes.- "It wants to say Hi."

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Kimiko.-

-Alinegarensol looks down and misses Sasori.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

Hydeka:-rips whole in back of pants and slips tail through it- i hope you still like me -tail swishing-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 13, 2009)

kimiko woke up and streched. "hi sasuke" kimiko said feeling in a good mood.

*MeanWhile*

"where is james?" sasori said still walking around the woods.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 13, 2009)

-Sauke Uchiha smiles.- "Hi Kimiko."

-Alinegarensol walks to Sasori.-

-Yusore looks at Hydeka.- "You need to get you thing not to say hi."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 13, 2009)

"so what are you doing here?" kimiko said looking around. then saw the dead body where the explosion happened.

*MeanWhile*

sasori continues walking the same path and doesnt notice Alin was behind him.


----------



## White Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

Hydeka:-blushing- "sorry"-tail slows down-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha.- "Kimiko I thought you where hurt so I came to you."

-Alingarensol looks down is sad.-

-Yusore looks at Hydeka's tail and hugs it.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 14, 2009)

Hydeka:-Blushing-"try not to hold it so tightly hun"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Yusore pets the tail.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 14, 2009)

Hydeka:-giggels-"that tickels hun"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Yusore looks at Hydeka.- "It is so fluffy."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 14, 2009)

Hydeka:-swishing tail making bell ring-"it has a ribbon and a bell"-smiles big-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Yusore smiles and giggles.- "You are so cute."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 14, 2009)

Hydeka:-blushing-"i try to be"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Yusore looks down.- "Ok but you are cute."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 14, 2009)

Hydeka:-huggles Yusore-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Yusore blushing.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 14, 2009)

OCC: this place is really dead what happend


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

OOC: I know.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

"oh wel good thing you came" kimiko said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

sasori turned around and saw Alin. "whats wrong Alin?" sasori said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha blushing.- "I'm glad i can help."

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori.- "Have you forgot me or you looking for another love"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

kimiko giggled and said, "so what to get something to eat im starving."

*MeanWhile*

"no its not that Alin i just need to look for james to give me any news from the kazekage" sasori said hugging him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gives Kimiko some sweet cakes he got from Yusore when he saw her lost at her shop Ali had run.- "Here take it I had some befor looking for you. I hope Ali comes back sorry Her shop is losing the people who go there to eat and watch her have fun when she works at the shop."

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori and hugs back he is sad.- "I feel down."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

kimiko takes one and took one big bite. "its really good. so what was the shop called?" kimiko said taking another big bite.

*MeanWhile*

"its okay Alin. cme on lets go get something to cheer you up" sasori said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha trys to think.- "It name is Yun-Aun-Suven Swet Cake shop."

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori oddly.- "How can you cheer me up."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

"oh cool its sounds....sweet!" kimiko said and giggled.

*MeanWhile*

"wel anything that might make you happy" sasori said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks down.- "I know but Ali is not there running the shop."

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasori.- "I am unsure."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

"oh wel how long wel Ali be gone" kimiko said looking at sasukes sad experation.

*MeanWhile*

"wel uumm....how about lets go relax at the hot springs" sasori said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "I'm not sure."

-Alinegaresol looks Sasori blushing then he licks Sasori's cheek.- "Oh ok lets go."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

kimiko sytand up and stretched. "hey lots go play a game" kimiko said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

"okay" sasori said with joy in his voice.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Lets go for a walk to see if Alin is ok I hope he is I have not run into him at all."

-Alinegarensol gets up.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

"wel okay" kimiko said acting a bit perky.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was already ahead of Alin to get to the hot springs first.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko then sees Alin and Sasori then walks to them.- "Hi you two Alin when well Ali gets back."

-Alinegarensol looks at Sasuke.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

kimiko smiled and said, "hi sasori" sasori looked at kimiko and said, "hi k..kimiko"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha and Alinegarensol stands by each other.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

"so sasori do you feel lonely" kimiko said smiling. "yeah but...wait are you trying to get me mad?" sasori said getting a bit mad. "maybe, maybe not" kimiko said looking at the sky. "because if you are then i'll kill you" sasori said grabing kimiko by the throat. "i wont do that if i were you" kimiko said struggling to get free. "why not?" sasori said with an angry voice.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchoha gets mad then sees Alin leave.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

"because sasuke....can really kick your butt" kimiko said trying to breath. sasoris crushes his hand more on kimikos throat. "so im stronger then him" he said smiling. "but...but he..." kimiko said then went unconsions.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks mad at Sasori.- "I think you made Alin mad. i well kill you for that and for hurting Kimiko." -Gets mad then hears Alin's flute playing the Ark of Sadness.- "Alin is sad now I wish Ali was never with you Sasori you not right for her or I wish you gotten Saren She would kick you butt around."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

"heh, will i love Ali and nothing can break that between me and Ali" sasori said leting go kimiko.  kimiko fell to the ground still unconsions. "but Saren isnt here" sasori said looking at sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha hold Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

sasori turned his back on sasuke. "i dont have time for this" sasori said then disappeared to look for Alin. kimiko wasnt breathing and her heart rate is fading.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 14, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha does CPR.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 14, 2009)

kimiko coughed a little then looks at sasuke. "im....sorry sasuke....maybe is better if i stay....away from you because each time....i stay with you...i always get hurt" kimiko said trying to catch her breath.

*MeanWhile*

sasori appeared where the flute noise was coming from.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 15, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down then leaves.-

-All the parts of Ali together. Alin loks at Saren and others.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 15, 2009)

kimiko gets up and stopped sasuke then kissed sasuke on the lips. "im sorry sasuke i shouldnt have said that im so stupid" kimiko said crying.

*MeanWhile*

sasori looks at Alin and said, "whats going on here?" sasori said confused.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 15, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha socked.-

-Alinegarensol hides behind Saren. Saren looks at Sasori.- "Alin is mad at you for hurting Kimiko and not showing that you truly care about use and Ali Like you should."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 15, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke then walks aways crying.

*MeanWhile*

"wel im sorry i shouldnt have hurt kimiko but she got me mad first" sasori said looking down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 15, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha goes after her and hugs her.-

-Saren gets mad and turns into a vampire grabs Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 15, 2009)

kimiko blushes and said, "sasuke"

*MeanWhile*

"hey let me go i said i was sorry" sasori said struggling to get free.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 15, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha kisses Kimiko.- "I love you alot if you get hurt I would not let you die with out me."

-Saren [Vampire form] throws Sasori into a tree.- "Know your place you human."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 15, 2009)

hello wht is this place kate *looking around*


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 15, 2009)

well this is 4 he person who started this rp can i join heres my info

Character File.

Name:spike/HIM when given blood

Age:14

Brithday:2-21-95

Village

Clan:killed

Family:killed

Jutsu Style:fire,ice,lighting 

HIMS jutsu style:black magic,madness style,blood effect spit,mind control

Blood Type:in take of all blood types

Blood Linene

Eye Color: blue

HIMS eye color:red

Height:5'7

Weight:170

Background:forced to live in pain and sorrow he was driven by anger to kill his family and causing the death of his village and clan,he was known as an outsider with a curse to never find love,when given blood he will go crazy for blood and the only way to stop HIM will be by a kiss from the girl he will love for ever
__________________


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 15, 2009)

OCC: I'm the GM. I made this roleplay. You can joinm the roleplay.

-Yusore looks for Hydeka.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 15, 2009)

Hydeka:"whats up hun you look like you need to say something"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 15, 2009)

-Yusore looks at him.- "I do not know what to say to you."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 15, 2009)

Hydeka:"why you havent seen me i awhile and you have nothing to say?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 15, 2009)

-Yusore looks at Hydeka and sees his ziper is down and giggles.- "Hydeka um I think your zip is broken."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 15, 2009)

Hydeka:-blushing and turns away-"it is sorry"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 15, 2009)

-yusore glomps him and hugs him.- "I think it wants to play."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 15, 2009)

Hydeka:-blushing-"your such a naughty girl"-giggels-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 15, 2009)

-Yusore blushing.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 15, 2009)

"wel okay" kimiko said blushing. "so are you going to look for Alin?" kimiko said.

*MeanWhile*

"okay i will" sasori said trying to get up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sits down.-  "I well stay."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 16, 2009)

OOC: Inactivness will kill meh

Shibo readied herself. She knew she had to leave her so-called 'home' in search of any allies she may still have.
"Well," She turned to the row of picture frames in front of her mirror,
"Looks I'm off..." She started picking each frame up, looking at it. She set them on a scroll, and each time, they disappeared into the scroll.

"I'll miss this gos forsaken place." Shibo was outside, a liter in her hands. She smiled, and tossed the liter into the pool of sake, which caused the hideout to emerge into flames.
"I have everything dad was researching. I'll make sure _they_ don't damage it."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 16, 2009)

OOC: Huh ok.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jun 16, 2009)

OCC: I found time to get on and post my last posts. Sorry for everything guys, I'll post Kids farwell. As for Cassandra she may continue living if somebody RPs her. If not she'll just vanish. Now for Kids epic death. (If this doesn't fit or doesn't make sence, oh well; I wanted to be dramatic.)

Kid and Orochimaru were both banged up pritty bad. 
With a deep breath and the rest of Kids chakra he preforms the Eight Trigrams: Giant Heavenly Pyro Rotation. The attack hits Orochimaru injuring him pritty good. Kid falls to one knee as Orochimaru walks up to him, his robe tattered and torn.
"You put up quite a fight, I supose I trained you well." Orochimaru says through his evil smile.
Kids curse seal level 2 resides and Kid looks up at Orochimaru and says, "My plan was to kill you this entire time, I've failed."
Orochimaru opens his mouth producing his snake sword he raises it above his head.
"Wait..." Kid mumbles then produces a Leaf Village head band he puts it on, "I want to die for the Leaf, not for my own benifits."
"What a hero." Orochimaru mocks as he brings down the sword.
A lighter thud is heard then a larger one. Orochimaru licks of the blood on his sword and walks away laughing.

OCC: R.I.P. Kiddaku "Kid" Hyuga. We all loved your crazy antics :'(.


----------



## White Knight (Jun 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"lets do something"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 16, 2009)

OOC: What noo. T.T -crys.-

-Yusore looks around then pinds Hydeka.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"not what i had in mind but it works"-blushing-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 16, 2009)

-Yusore blushing.- "i'm sorry I am aaa never mind." -She blushing bad.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"it is ok "-leans up and kisses-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 16, 2009)

-Yusore blushing then kisses back.-


----------



## White Knight (Jun 16, 2009)

Hydeka:"this is a way better idea than what i was thinking"-kisses agin-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 16, 2009)

-Yusore blushing and kiss back.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 16, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke a bit confused. "well okay" kimiko said jumps on top of the tree and just looked at the sky.

*MeanWhile*

sasori dsiappeared and was at the akatsuki base.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 16, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks down.-

-Alinegarensol crys Saren pets him. He bite her then runs awa to his cave and is sad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 16, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke and said, "whats wrong sasuke?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 16, 2009)

OOC: I g2g sorry Kate.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 16, 2009)

OOC: its okay


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "I'm ok I am kind mad at Sasori doing Alin like this and he does Ali the same."


----------



## reji12 (Jun 17, 2009)

nate * looks up from tree and begans water dragon justu to infultrate akatski base then runs pass susuke and smiles*
kikyo*nate why do you always have to show off using big justsu
reji*yeah you should be more layed back like me


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 17, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks at them.-

OOC: I'm adding a character from an other roleplay I have.


----------



## reji12 (Jun 17, 2009)

so whoes the new character *nate says with anticipation*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC: Her name is Lai Reko.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 17, 2009)

kimiko mada little worried look. "im sorry maybe i should have said anything to sasori" kimiko said looking down.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was outside of the akatsuki base and saw that someone was attacking the base.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 17, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks down.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 17, 2009)

kimiko smiles a little and jumped off the tree. "so what do you want to do?" kimiko said giggling.


----------



## reji12 (Jun 18, 2009)

lai reiko is it *reji says with confusion ohh well i guess we could use some extra help *
anyone online anyway


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 18, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "I do not know what can we do."

-Lai Reko looks at him and she looks oddly.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

"wel im not going to train thats one thing" kimiko said smiling. kimiko bite her thump till it bleed and summoned her wolf. "hello nice to see you again karuo" kimiko said smiling. "nice to see you too kate" karou said smiling back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 18, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Kimiko he is scare a bit.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke. "whats wrong sasuke?" kimiko said looking at him. "maybe he thinks im going to kill him." karou said showing his teeth. "no karou your not here to kill just visiting." kimiko said looking at him seriously.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 18, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Kimiko look out."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

"what?" kimiko said looks at sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 18, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "I thoght he was going to hurt you."

OOC: I g2g.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

"no silly he wont hurt me" kimiko said like it was a joke. "HA! you think i will kill kimiko i wont because kimiko was my friend when she started learning summoing jutsu" karou said making a dog laughter. "its true he was my first wolf to summon the others were mean to me but not him" kimiko said smiling.

OOC: okay bye Ali


----------



## reji12 (Jun 19, 2009)

nate*what do u ..no about summons your a girl 
kikyo *what is their somethin wrong with girls learning summonings
reji*kinda what are you gonna summon a giant doll
kikyo*hits reji with kunai
nate*or maybe a giant play toy if you no what i mean x]
5 minutes later
nate*whoes gonna pay for my hospital bill
kikyo*kimiko dont mind them


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 19, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha sees Reko. Reko tried to kill him when he met her one time with Ali.-  "Oh great not her."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

hello im spike how is every body *walks in*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"what?" kimiko said looking at sasuke. she turned around and saw reko. "whos she?" kimiko said. "if you need me ill be somewhere looking for food" karou said running off. "hey karou your was supposed to stay here oh nevermind" kimiko said angry at karou.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

hi kimiko how r u u sound mad


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 19, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gets alittle mad.-

-Lai Reko looks at Sasuke.- "Oh is Sasie mad at that girl or some think. Poor Sasie." -Sasuke gets more mad at her.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kimiko just sits on the tree and watches sasuke and reko talking.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

whts wrong with Sasuke  hey sasuke r u allright man *walks up*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 19, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Spike.- "I'm ok." -Reko attacks Sasuke with her demon fan he gets mad.- "What is the matter with you Reko you are nuts."

-Lai Reko gets mad and throws Sasuke then gets on him. She puts the fan to his neck.- "Should I kill you fast befor you have a child."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kimiko blushes when reko said 'have a child'. kimiko stood up and walked away blushing brght red.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

dude my name is spike,wo calm down wht wrong


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 19, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha thinks "Kimiko come back I love you."-

-Lai Reko smiles.- "Look Sasie you girlfriend left you let me end you pain." -She put a little cut on it.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kimiko thinks about it and came back. She was standing beside the tree.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 19, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha fighting Reko even that he is bleeding badly.-


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

kimiko i think that u should go back he does care about u vary much


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kimiko watches the fight.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

Sasuke!!! do u need help *looking on*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 19, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha passes out from blood lost.-

-Lai Reko sighs.- "Stuip Sasie." -She heals him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kimiko still standing beside the tree.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

dude r u al right do u need help *looks at sasuke*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 19, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks at Kimiko and Spike.- "Oh miss do you like Sasie."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kimiko looks at reko and nods. "yes why?" kimiko said looking at her.


----------



## reji12 (Jun 20, 2009)

nate*i need some help what about me i need love too 
reji*says  with sarcasm


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 20, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kimiko stays quiet not just looking at reko.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 20, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks at Kimiko.- "Sasie never had a girl but he was with Ali all the time."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"oh but he.....he never told me about that?" kimiko said looking at reko.


----------



## reji12 (Jun 20, 2009)

reji*so did anyone win the fight yet


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 20, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks at Kimiko.- "Sasie does not talk alot. I'm like Ali's sis but not I'm a demon that waits for the one I love but my love is dead."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"oh uumm....im sorry to hear that" kimiko said not even showing her experations.


----------



## reji12 (Jun 20, 2009)

reji*ocquird moment for me ..must be girl to girl moment ..to bad my emotion is long gone 
you one a chance out of 3 other users to win 100
dollars click here to claim your prize
here


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 20, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks at Sasie.-

OCC: Um Reji12 this is for roleplay only.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kimiko sits beside the tree looking at the sky.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 20, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke. Then a flute fell out of nowhere and landed close to kimiko.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 20, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko then the flute.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"hi sasuke" kimiko said smiling. kimiko grabed the flute that had flower petals designs around it.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

wo that fluet iv seen it be4 some where else


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 20, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks around.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

kimiko looks around but no one was around not even on top of the tree. "thats weird?" kimiko said to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 20, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks at the flute.- "It looks like Ali's but I hread she is dead." -She thinks Ali is.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"oh wel the flute looks beautiful" kimiko said looking at the flower designs.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks at the flute.- "The flower is the sign of hope and love. I show Ali make that flute."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

"oh wel its really cool. when i was a child my mother told me about a flute like this" kimiko said still looking a the flute.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks at The sky.- "If the right person play's the flute they are revili the dead. Ali is the right person but what is she."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko couldnt take her eyes off of it. Then she decided to play the flute for a while and a flower growed beside the tree then she stopped playing. "no thats really weird." kimiko said getting a bit freaked out .


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

wo whts up with that fulet kimiko


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Lai Reko sees the flower then sees the flower go black.- "Kimiko run."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

"wait what?" kimiko said stands up. kimiko didnt run but she looked at reko.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

*looks around* whts going on


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Lai Reko takes the flute from Kimiko and trys to undo the song Kimiko did but did not work.- "If Ali was here it be not like this." -All parts of Ali turn into Ali but only for a little bit to save Kimiko and the others.-


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

wo wht going on whts up with flute


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko looks around but nothing. "hey uumm.....whats going on here?" kimiko said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali holds the flute and the evil stoped.- "The flute can not be plaied by humans."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

wow that fluet is corrupted


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

"but why not?" kimiko said looking at Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at the flute.- "The flute is picky of the user It has a mide of it's own."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

"oh but are you going to destroy the flute" kimiko said looking at the flute.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at her flute.- "No I want to keep it with me."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah i can do that *looking at the flute*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

"oh okay but can i play it?" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at it.- "It is picky." -She plays it andf the ground turns to cyrstel with roses.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

"oh cool I wish I had a flute like that" kimiko said looking at the crystal roses.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

wow that rose looks pretty cool can i touch it *heading twords the rose*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali disappaers into the other parts of her the flute is hold by Alin. Lai Reko is shocked.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko looks around then jumped on top of the tree. "i think i had one before but i dont know where i put it" kimiko said to herself sitting on top of the tree.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha out cold from when Kimiko plaied Ali's flute.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke then jumped down. "maybe i should take him home?" kimiko said to herself. kimiko picked sasuke up and starts walking back to town.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks at The parts of Ali then Spike.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko made it back to sasuke's house and went in then layed him on his bed. "now where did i put my backpack?" kimiko said whispering to herself. kimiko looks around the whole house. "there it is" kimiko said getting her backpack out of the closet. kimiko took everything out of her backpack and found her flute case. Then she opened it and the flute was different it had blue color all over with white feathers designs around it. "maybe i should play my flute later" kimiko said putting the flute back in its case.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes and he walks to Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke and hides the flute case. "hi sasuke did you had a good nap" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Yeah you playied the flute backward from way Ali plays."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

"oh but i didnt notice i was playing the flute backwards" kimiko said looking down. "but i have my own flute see" kimiko said opening the case and showing the flute to sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

"do want to hear me.....nevermind maybe i shouldnt" kimiko said looking down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sits on the floor.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke then looks at her flute. "are you sure you want to hear me play my flute?" kimiko said sounding nervous.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha gets out his flute with bead on it.- "I know it looks girly."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasukes flute and just smiled. "no it looks okay to me" kimiko said giggling. kimio looks at her flute and starts playing it.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha plays his flute.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko contiune playing her flute. Then flower petals appeared out of nowhere and swirled around kimiko really fast that change her clothes to a kimono and had cat ears and a tail.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha stoped then hugs Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko stops playing and looks at sasuke. "what was wrong sasuke?" kimiko said sounding worried.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

*hideing in the darkness* wow that flute haz some sort of powers


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha loves kittys.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko just smiles and continues playing her flute.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha pet her.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko stops playing her flute and starts to purr.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles.- "I love you Kimiko."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

"i love you too sasuke" kimiko said smiling back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

OOC: There is no car in old times. T.T

-Sasuke Uchiha kisses Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko kisses sasuke back and she was blushing too.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

holy crap im in the wrong place im so sorry every body ill delete every message that invols stuff frm the future ok,again im so SORRY


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

OOC: It is ok.

-Sasuke Uchiha blushing.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

"this is what always happenes to me each time i play my flute" kimiko said looking at sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles.- "Pretty Kitty."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko laughed then decided to play the flute again.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko was playing the flute differently and the flower petals appeared around sasuke. Its swirls around sasuke really fast, change his clothes different and cat ears and tail appeared.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks shocked.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko stops playing and smiled. "now your a cat too sasuke." kimiko said ears perked and her tail moving swiftly.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha plays with his tails.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

OOC: spike kimiko and sasuke are in a house not outside so your going to have to knock on the door.

kimiko starts to laugh then gets up and starts to look for something.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

OOC:sorry did nt notic that

(knock) (knock) ello any body home


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha Plays with Kimiko's tail now.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

kimiko giggled while she gets the door and opened it. She saw a man standing and said, "whats wrong?, sir"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

oh hello um i lost every thing it got stolen frm me by my older brother hav u seen him


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 21, 2009)

"how does your brother looks like?" kimiko said looking at the man.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 21, 2009)

um like a snake


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha alone.-


----------



## reji12 (Jun 22, 2009)

reji*your brother looks like a snake*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

kimikos ears went back and her tail stops moving. "he doesnt live here no more he is probably destorying other villages." kimiko said looking at him with an angry look.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

y so angry miss im nonthing like my brother just dont give me blood


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"wel good maybe sasuke might know?" kimiko said looking at him. kimiko walked back inside and said, "you can comin if you like?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

oh thank you miss *moving hair out of face to show his eye look just like oroichmaru* iv never got your name miss


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"oh my name is kimiko staphire and whats yours?" kimiko said walking into the kitchen to make some tea.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

my my name is spike Tojiro


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"spike Tojiro wel thats a nice a name" kimiko said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

Kate was walking through the town to find kimiko. "where could my sister be?" kate thought to herself.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

no its not myname is a curse to my family all cuz fo my brother


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"oh then im sorry" kimiko said getting the cups and set it down on the table.

*MeanWhile*

kate looks at the house where kimiko was at. "is this the right place" kate said to herself sound confused.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

no need to feel sorry its part my fault as well i took part in it wht he did


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"oh okay" kimiko said getting the kettle and poured some tea on each of the two cups. Then set the kettle down. "would you like some tea spike?" kimiko said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

kate just shrugges and walked up towards the door.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

no i dont drink tea *gets out bottle of red liquid* would u like to know wht i did


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

kimikos ear twitches and said, "i think our guest have arrived." kimiko got up and opened the door before kate even had a chance to knock on the door. "hey kate nice to see again its been a long time huh?" kimiko said giggling. "yes it haves been" kate said giggling too. "please comin kate i want you to meet someone" kimiko said walking back to the kitchen. "oh then who could it be" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

oh well then let us meet her


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"kate this is spike, spike this is kate my younger sister" kimiko said smiling. "h...hi spike" kate said blushing a little. Then kate sat next to spike. "do you want some tea kate" kimiko said sitting down. "sure" kate said getting the cup and took a little sip.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

y hello my dear how r u drinking *red liquid*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"im fine and u?" kate said smiling. kimiko looks at kate then at spike. _"wow love birds already"_ kimiko thinks to herself. "so uumm....spike whats in that red liquid?" kimiko said looking at it.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

*looks at kimiko* blood y do u ask *looks back at kate* so wht r u a cat or somthing


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"what blood but why?" kimiko said so shocked. "wel i dont know why do you ask?" kate said to busy looking at spikes eye.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

*looking away* cuz i like it thats all *blushing cuz kate is still looking at me*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

kate looks at kimikos ears and tail. "oh no kimiko did you just played your flute didnt you?" kate said sounding grumpy. "wel yeah and sasuke is a cat too" kimiko said giggling. "oh wel good thing im not a halfbreed" kate said smiling. kimiko got mad for what kate said. "so halfbreeds are better then full demons" kimiko said with an angry tone.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

girls pelase no fighting i am to a halfbreed


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"let go get sasuke if he knows your brother okay spike" kimiko said smiling and went towards sasukes room. "wel im a full demon so i dont need the flute. but i sometimes like to play the flute" kate said looking at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

oh realy show me your true form and ill show u mine but i must warn u the only way to bring me back is by kiss


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

kates ears and tail appeared and her ears twitched when spike said about a kiss. "okay now its your turn." kate said smiling and her tail moving swiftly.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

oh well then here i go (eyes go black hair grows longer looks just like my sig with out the demons and stuff)well this is my true form


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

kate backs away and said, "you....you look scary."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

well wht can i say im a a pure breed demon


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

kate closes her eyes and said, "can you change back please because im getting really scared right now." kate said not looking at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

well i cant change my self back only a girls kiss can change me back


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"can i try spike?" kate said blushing.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

well go a head i trust u *looking at kate*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

kate blushes and said, "okay." then kate walks towards spike and kissed him on the lips.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

(gasp) *closes eye and holds kiss*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

kate began to blush a little.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

*still kissing starting to turn back into normal* (looking like my avi)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 23, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha little bit lost.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kimiko went in sasukes room. "sasuke theres a man that want to know where his brother is?" kimiko said looking at sasuke. kate pushed spike away and didnt say anything.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

wow u did it u turned me back to normal (thinking to my self shes the one) oh yes my brother hav u seen him around here he stole every thing i hav and my map he burned that and every thing else except this i stole frm him (takes Kusanagi Swords out and shows it 2 every body)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 23, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gets up.- "Who is him."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"his name is spike and he is looking for....." kimiko said and whispered the last word name is orochimaru. kate just looks at his sword. "that cool but im not good with swords" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

well u dont need to be it teaches u how to use it


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at the sky.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 25, 2009)

kimiko grabed the flute and played it and it change sasuke and kimiko back to normal. "sasuke are you even listening?" kimiko said looking at him. kate thought about it."maybe its better if you dont teacjh me because im really clumsy" kate said smiling at spike.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha alittle lost.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 25, 2009)

"okay then do you want me to tell you whats going on here?" kimiko said looking at sasukes confusing look.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 25, 2009)

OCC: I'm little lost.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 25, 2009)

OOC: yeah i can tell. okay spike came to sasukes house and knocked on the door. kimiko went to get the door and saw spike and said if they seen his brother (a.k.a. orochimaru). Then kimiko said no he doesnt leave in this village no more and probably is destroying other villages. And kimiko told him to come in and so he did because kimiko was going to tell sasuke if he had seen orochimaru around the village. While kate was looking for her sister kimiko because she only came to visit and she did so that when kate got with a spike (perfect couplepek). Then Kate and kimiko were arguing about being a full demon and a half-demon. Then kimiko use the flute to make the ears and tail disappeared.

does this make sense Ali?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 25, 2009)

OCC: Oh ok so Darkia and Ochimaru has another bother. O.O


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 25, 2009)

OOC: yeah i guess so


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 25, 2009)

OOC: Oh ok ^.^


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 25, 2009)

After kimiko finish playing her flute her tail and ears disappeared even sasuks ears and tail. "so do you know where his brother is?" kimiko said looking at sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "I do not know. He is not at his lain if he was Al-sorea be with him."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 25, 2009)

"oh wel i'll tell spike that we dont know where he is" kimiko said looking outside the window. "or maybe i should tell kate to do it." kimiko giggled like it was a joke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Get Kate to or as Al-sorea where he is."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 25, 2009)

"wel hey lets go find him" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 25, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Al-Sorea is a girl."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 25, 2009)

"im sorry but the name almost sounds like a guy to me" kimiko said looking down making a fool of herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 26, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha blushing.- "Do not feel bad when I first met Alsorea I thought she was a guy on how she dressed to I saw when me and Alin where at a hot spring with Alsorea and Yukese."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 26, 2009)

"oh, okay lets go sasuke and do you want kate to come with us?" kimiko said looking at sasuke.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 26, 2009)

ok then ill wont give u the sword *looks at kate*,(looks at kimiko)hold on where r u guys going *looking around putting away sword*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 26, 2009)

"me and sasuke are going to find Alsorea" kimiko said smiling. kate just smiled and a sword appeared in hand.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 26, 2009)

o ok can icome along maybe ill find my brother and kill him


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 26, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Spike.- "Alsorea well not let it happen." -Alsorea appaers and looks at Sasuke.- 

-Alsorea holds her sword.- "Sasuke how wants to kill Orochimaru."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 26, 2009)

well i do im his brother who r u


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 26, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at Spike.- "So Master had another brother I see."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 26, 2009)

kimiko just sit on the bed and watches the agrument between Alsorea and spike. kate just looks at spike and Alsorea feeling a bit confused.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 26, 2009)

yes he took every thing and i wonder in this place where these two nice girls let me in the only thing i have that is his is his Kusanagi sword


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 26, 2009)

-Alsorea looks at Spike she hold her black sword to his neck put the one she has to Sasuke's away.- "If you kill Orochimaru I never turn back to Ali and I be the one to kill him."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 26, 2009)

hold on there lady *appers behind Alsorea sword at neck* y dont we both kill him


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 26, 2009)

"wel this is weird" kate said still drinking her tea. "you said it sister" kimiko said giggling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 27, 2009)

-Alsorea looks mad.- "I work alone."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

well i c that how u work then let the best person win the head of my brother oroichimaru
(bow's down in respect)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 28, 2009)

-Al-Sorea walks off then passes out. She is weak from no sleeping.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

kimiko fell asleep on the bed because she didnt get enough sleep. "so can i help killng orochimaru too" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

yes u may but watch out 4 him i dont want u 2 get hurt,r u ok miss do u need help


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 28, 2009)

-Orochimaru appaers to take Alsorea back cause she ran away from him.- "Alsorea I know you would disappaer from me but you can't get away."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

kate still had her sword. "what do you want from her?" kate said holding her sword tightly.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

no kate stand back i wont let u get hurt,BROTHER!!! wht do u wnt with her drop her this instant or pay with your life (gets Kusanagi sword)do u rember this


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 28, 2009)

-Orochimaru takes Alsorea and disappaers. Alsorea droped her crystle harp."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

damnit i hate it when they just escape without a word" kate said then sword turn into a katana and through it at the wall. kimiko woke up and looked at the katana behind her and said, "what happened kate?" Kate looked at her sister but she didnt say a word but then disappered.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

wo kate hold on (dissappers in a cloud of black smoke)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 28, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes up and see the harp.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

Kate appeared in the middle of the woods where orochimarus hide out might be. kimiko got the katana out of the wall then looked at it closely. "whao this is the katana that the darkness use to defeat the demon could she really be?" kimiko said to herself.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 28, 2009)

kate come back u dont want to do that to brother he'll kill u


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 28, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at the sky and holds the harp. He looks at Kimiko with an odd look on his face.-"Kimiko come here."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

kimiko gets up and walked towards sasuke. "what is it sasuke?" kimiko said still holding the katana.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 28, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha look at Kimiko still holding the harp.- "Kimiko we need some help the harp of Ali's that was broken in the past."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

"but isnt there anyone who can fix it?" kimiko said looking at sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 28, 2009)

-the Harp is fix that is odd.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

kimiko looked at the harp that it was already fixed. Kimiko couldnt stop wondering if kate is the princess of darkness and hatred? "hey sasuke have you ever seen then katana before?" kimiko said showing it to sasuke.

*MeanWhile*

kate looks at spike and said, "but i have too i felt like killing someone."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

well dont or else u might end u like me goes full demon do u want to end up like this


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at the katana and thinks.- "Kimiko I have to look for the old one that Ali told me about or are they dead cause this is one of their power thinmg."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"wel lets go find him?" kimiko said putting the katana away.

*MeanWhile*

kate looks at him then said, "i dont care if he bites me and leaves a mark on my neck."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks sad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"whats wrong sasuke? did i said something wrong?" kimiko said looking at sasuke.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

no i wont let him hurt u if u must kill then kill me cuz i am no better than wht he is we hav the same blood so it wont make a diffrence


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Kate was shocked hearing those words she thought he was faking it but when she saw spikes eyes he was serious. She was still standing there not moving from her spot. "no i wont. I....i dont want to hurt you spike." kate said looking at the ground not even looking at him. She starts to run to the woods and starts punching every trees she passes by.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

no come back stop this (apperes in frount of kate and gets hit with one of her punches and coughs up blood) do...do u feel better now *passes out*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

kate didnt notice that she punched spike. She fell to her knees and said, "spike are you okay? im sorry but you shouldnt have got in my way."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

as long as your happy *faints*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"no im not happy when your hurt" kate said crying.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

well then i guess its my falut 4 getting in your way (laughs wealkly)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Kimiko I'm hope we can find away to get Ali back."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 29, 2009)

Shibo watches the small group intently, her eyes a deep bloody red.
"Dad, will you let me kill for you...?" She closed her eyes.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Alsorea asleep in her cell.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"yeah i hope so too" kimiko said looking outside.

*MeanWhile*

kate laughed too then starts healing spike. "im really sorry" kate said in a whisper


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at the sky.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"sasuke isnt there a jewel or something that can bring Ali back?" kimiko said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha does not know.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"what about the flute?" kimiko said remember what she did with Ali's flute.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha thinks.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

kimiko sighed walked towards the bed and sit on it. kimiko took the katana out and got her own katana out too. "wow it looks the same but this katana haves a jewel on it" kimiko said to herself looking at it. "we might as wel give up" kimiko layed on the bed looking at sasuke.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

dont be its my falut i got in the way


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha thinks it can't be if Ali lost her powers when she was parted did they go into some one eash.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

kimiko yawns a little then curled up on the bed like a cat then fell asleep. "sasuke maybe we should give up" kimiko said talking in her sleep.

*MeanWhile*

kate got up smiled and said, "lets go walking in the woods for a while"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko then gets out a book that is on Ali and looks at the Katana and sees the stone is not the same as the Manatic stones but is like it.- "What the hack." -He that Ali put what will happen to her is parted by Orochomaru and how to get her back.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

kimiko woke up and hand the katana in her hand. "who, what, where?" kimiko said quickly then through the katana at sasuke but it cut a little on his cheek. The katana was at his right then kimiko got up and got the katana out of the wall. "im sorry sasuke i didnt mean too, it just sliped out of my hand" kimiko said looking at sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha was healed oddly do to the book.- "What the heck this book heals oh Kimiko the katana is not a manatic power thing. Look at this one in here it is differ color."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

kimiko looked at the book then at the katana. "wel thats weird but this is kates katana but this one haves a different jewel" kimiko said still looking at the book.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sees gets up and goes to ali's room and sees Ali's DarfireNight he trys to pick it up but it burns his hand.- "Owww."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

kimiko followed sasuke and saw sasuke trying to pick up Ali's DarfireNight but it burned his hand. "are you okay sasuke?" kimiko said sounding worried.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks at the sword in the book and the sword that is Ali's- "That is the same sword."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"so what does tha mean?" kimiko said confused.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 29, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "We need a manatic to get ali back but they are aaaa dead."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

"then we are hopeless" kimiko said then through the katana at the wall. When the katana hit the wall it change into a dagger. "oh cool!" kimiko said getting the dagger out of the wall. "but how do you change it back to a katana? I bet kate knows how only i wish i knew how to change it back" kimiko said to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha thinks of Ali's part. He reads in the book more and finds Ali's part have some Manatic in them if they use the gifts of the old ones with the darfirenight they can get Ali back.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

"so isnt there any info about bringing Ali back" kimiko said looking at sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 30, 2009)

OCC: I g2g bye.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

OOC: okay bye Ali


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

OOC: yes I'm back if you want me back or not everyone and that includes you Ali.

Suruno walks around near where everything was going down with Marth walking beside him."So why are we around here again Suruno?"
"Because we need to find Sasuke and the rest but I don't know where they are idiot." Suruno says before whacking Marth on the head.
"Owww well how are we going to find them?" Marth asks.
"This way....SASUKE!" Suruno yells at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks oddly and looks ill.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

"whats wrong sasuke"  kimiko said looking at sasuke.

*MeanWhile*

Amy was walking around the woods looking for marth because someone was following Amy. "wheres marth?" amy said to herself.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2009)

"It didn't work Suruno." Marth pointed out."Let me try.SASUKE AMY ANYBODY!"
"Thank you Marth."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 30, 2009)

Shibo turned, hearing the yells.
"They better not show my location..."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 30, 2009)

o...o..ok..then where do u want to go (trying to get up)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

"anywhere that might be peace full" kate said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

Amy heared the yelling and starts running following the yelling. She saw suruno and marth she smiled then triped over a tree branch and fell on top of marth kissing him on the lips.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 30, 2009)

o...o..ok then lets go (holds kate hand and start to walk)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sapped out from the burn.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

kimiko was walking out of the room and heads towards sasukes room. She went to rest on sasukes bed for a while.

*MeanWhile*

kate startswalking around the woods with spike.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha still out cold.-


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 30, 2009)

so....so where r we go...going


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

kimiko didnt notice that sasuke was out cold when she went to sasuke room So she went back because something was wrong. "sasuke wake up can you hear me" kimiko said shaking sasukes right shoulder.

*MeanWhile*

"wel i dont know?" kate said smiling.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 30, 2009)

Shibo sat next to Sasuke, a pained look in her eyes. She closed her eyes, then opened them.
"Sasuke...senpai..."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 30, 2009)

well can we stop i need to rest im still hurting


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 30, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha out cold.-


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 30, 2009)

Shibo smiled.
"Everything DOES look more innocent in their sleep..." She laid her head down next to Sasuke, and yawned,
"A quick nap, maybe..." And she fell asleep.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

kimiko forgot what happened to him so she started to cry. "sasuke please wake up" kimiko whisper with tears streaming down her cheeks.

*MeanWhile*

"okay then" kate said sitting under the tree.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 30, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! wht is this pain (throws up blood) HELP HELP me plese this pain (throws up mor blood) it hurts


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 30, 2009)

Shibo woke up a few hours later, now wondering...
"What DID happen to our little runaway...?" She poked Sasuke's forehead, and smiled. She did it for three more times, until a red spot formed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 30, 2009)

-Saswuke Uchiha hurt badly.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

kimiko picked sasuke up and took him to the hospital.

*MeanWhile*

kate starts healing spike.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 30, 2009)

-Lai Reko sees Kimiko she is working.- "Ahh Kimiko."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

kimiko stops then looks at reko and said, "what do you want?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 30, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks at Sasuke.- "So did get hurt by the sword."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

"yes why do you ask?" kimiko said sounding serious.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 30, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks down.- "This is the fourth time he did this." -She heals Sasuke. she is not a manatic.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

"the...the fourth time he did that?" kimiko said confused. kimiko always dont get why sasuke never tells her much about his life to her.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 30, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! the pain wht wht happend to me (looks under shirt and c's a hole in the middle of chest) whn did that happen


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jun 30, 2009)

-Lai Reko sees Sasuke wakes.- "It is cause of Itachi and cause when he and Ali where young He loved her alot. He had to fight Itachi for Ali when they here kids and lost. Ali stayed by Itachi like she was told to go. Her father never wanted Ali near Sasuke."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

"oh but does Ali still love sasuke?" kimiko said like she wants to learn more.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 1, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks sad.- "I do not know but Sasuke Love Ali still but his heart is you'res.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

"oh?" kimiko said she couldnt think of anything else to say.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 1, 2009)

-Lai Reko looks sad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

"whats wrong reko?" kimiko said looking at reko.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 1, 2009)

OOC hello i hav i hole in my chest isent  any body going to help me


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 1, 2009)

-Lai Reko look sleepie.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

"would you like to come sleep at sasukes house?" kimiko said still carrying sasuke.

*MeanWhile*

kate was still busy trying to heal spike.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 1, 2009)

"Amy how have you been my dear?" Marth asked.
Suruno looked at Marth and Amy and started to feel sad."I miss Ali." He whispered to himself.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

"im fine just feeling a bit lonely but not any more and u?" Amy said smiling then kisses marth on the lips.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 1, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW again tell me wht happen how in the hell did i get this hole in my chest


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

"wel i dont know im not the one who knows everythinghere" kate said still trying to heal him.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 1, 2009)

all i remember is me geting in the way of your punch and i got knocked out


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 1, 2009)

-Lai Reko look oddly at Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

kimiko didnt say any6thing but she just smiled in a weird way.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 1, 2009)

-Lai Reko turns into her shadow fox form.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

kimiko just starts walking back to sasukes house while she is still carrying sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 1, 2009)

-Lai Reko walks by Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

kimiko looked at reko and smiled then she opened the door and walks in sasukes house. She walks in sasukes room and layed him on his bed. she went into the kitchen to make some tea.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 2, 2009)

-Lai Reko folloew Kimiko. She can't talk in her fox form but wants food.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 2, 2009)

kimiko just smiled and took out a bowl of food for her. Then kimiko got her tea and sit down putting her dumplings and tea on the table.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 2, 2009)

-Lai Reko eats the food fast then putsn the bowl in her mouth. She jumps to the sink and puts the bowl in. She turn on the wet and looks to be cleaning it.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 2, 2009)

"wel thats one thing you dont see everyday" kimiko said to herself. While eating her dumpling and drinking a bit of tea.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 2, 2009)

-Lai Reko done cleaning then puts it away.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 2, 2009)

kimiko lays down and relax for a while eating her second dumpling. "my life is so strange" kimiko said to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 2, 2009)

-Lai Reko fallen asleep by the bowels.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 2, 2009)

kimiko took kates katana out then just looks at it like a came out of a story book. She got tired and fell asleep on the floor.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

GOD DAM IT THAT BURNS!!!!! *looks at chest and hole is gone* thank you (kiss on the cheek)


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha has a nightmare and yells in his sleep.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 2, 2009)

kimiko didnt hear the yelling so she contiunes sleeping on the floor. "im.....going to....kill you......kabuto" kimiko said talking in her sleep.

*MeanWhile*

kate smiles and kisses him back. "your welcome" kate said giggling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 2, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes and sees something odd.-

OOC: I g2g it is 2:48 here where i live i need to sleep.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 2, 2009)

OOCay night Ali

kimiko still sleeping haveing the katana close to her.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

OOC good nite ali 

can u help me up *sticks out hand*


----------



## Narurider (Jul 2, 2009)

"So Amy did you miss me much?" Marth asked.
"Hey Marth why did you come with me when I left?" Suruno asked."You could have stayed here with your friends."
"You really think I'd leave you to die?" Marth said."I'm not like that."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

um will some body help me up pleses my arm is getting tired


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Scarlet: hello all! *eating an apple*

OOC: sorry for bieng gone......thought that noone here liked me....but i decided to come back


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

oh finly some good help can u help me up im kinda grounded here im nt even fully healed yet


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Scarlet: ok....i guess......*places hand over spikes head and red sparks fall over his body healing every wound on or in his body* you okay now?


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

(kickflips up) hell yea i fell better than ever how did u do that


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Scarlet: *transforms into Kaz*

Kaz: i did it....using my new found powers.......scarlet.....taught them to me....


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

wow kaz u learnd frm the best around then dident u you r lucky when ever i try to heal my self or other's when im done i go crazy and my evil side takes over and its nt HIM it is the the darkness that hides in the cracks of my heart his name is obata sky and he almost never comes out i dont know y though its hes kinda diffrent than HIM but i just dont know how


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaz: well.......scarlet will come if this obata guy shows up....right?


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

well idk yet i mean the last time he came out was like a mounth ago when i was being healed by my brother oroichimaru and all i rember is him putting a purple liquid into my body *gasp* that must be it that purple ilquid must hav been obata sky that he put in me and now when at some point when im getting healed he comes out


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaz: orochi...maru.......he trained me......*flips open hand and snakes crall down his arm*


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

realy wow i thought he gave up training when that one thing happend hu


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaz: i was trained two years ago by the entire akatsuki...and then by Vincent Valentine...and now by Scarlet Uchiha.......


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

wow u have a history well i never knew big brother would train any body ever again ha its funny like it happend yesterday ha ha ha


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaz: he....was very different back then....


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

no nt that it just the last bit of training i rember is the batte where me and him killed our mother and father and thn the village in a firey death ha ha ha its preety funny isent


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaz: a little funny......not.....you freak....


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

well hey u cant blame me my brother's a freak and im a freak wht can i say *licking lips and shows toung looks like a snake is in side my mouth* dont move ok theres a bird right behind you and im hurgry


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaz: *throws a knife hitting the bird between the eyes with looking*


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

oh thank u r u going to eat that or can i have (toung slithers to the dead bird)


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaz: you can have it.....

(gonna take a shower)


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

thank you (toung gets bird and starts eating it)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 2, 2009)

"yes i did missed you" Amy said smiling. "so who are you guys looking for?" Amy said sounding a bit confused.

*MeanWhile*

Kate was sitting under the tree and saw the whole thing even spike eating the bird. "EW! so gross how can you eat that?" kate said with a gross look on her face.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaz: *yawns*


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

*gasp* did u here every thing i said,oh sorry about the toung it runs in the family,oh and i waz realy hungry


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 2, 2009)

-Raven appaers in his human form behind Spike.-


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

*looks over sholder*um hello can i help u *still eating bird*


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaz: *smiles* hello guys! wassup?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 2, 2009)

-Raven looks around for Ali's brother.-


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

hello kaz how r u *finshes bird* thanks for the bird


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 2, 2009)

Scarlet: *yawns and takes a bite of apple* im over here......

Kaz: im fine....just tired.....


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

hello scarlet do u have any livestock on u im hungry


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 2, 2009)

-Raven looks at Scarlet.- "um can you try to use Ali's sword to get her back."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 2, 2009)

kimiko woke up she got up then gets some tea that she didnt finished.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 3, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 3, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke she smiles then lays down to sleep again still holding the katana.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 3, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at the time and sees it id 3:00 am.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 3, 2009)

kimiko turned into a cat and left the katana jumped on top of the window. She went running to the woods.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 3, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down he gose looking for Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 4, 2009)

kimiko keeps on running then made it and saw beautiful gowling flowers.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 4, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha when out of his house and saw Alsorea She knocks him out and kidnappes him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 4, 2009)

kimikos ears twitches and starts running back to sasukes house.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 4, 2009)

-Orochimaru has Sasuke locked up into a cell. He knows how to get Ali back with using Sasuke. He knows Sasuke has part of Ali in him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 4, 2009)

kimiko made it at sasukes house but it was already to late. "where could they have gone to?" kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 4, 2009)

-In Orochimaru's Lair all the Ali's parts where kidnapped there. Orochimaru pulls out the soul of Ali that gone into Sasuke. Sasuke yells.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 4, 2009)

kimiko change to a tiger and heared sasuke screaming then starts running towards the yelling as fast as she can.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 4, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha passed out. Ali is returned. Orochimaru smiles at her and grabed her. Ali yells but Orochimaru covers her mouth.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 4, 2009)

kimiko keeps on running then found orochimarus hide out. She stops in front of the door change back to a human. kimiko walked inside and it was a bit dark so she keeps following where the tunnel leads.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 4, 2009)

oh nevermind *run off into the wood*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 4, 2009)

-Orochimaru holding Ali she trys to get away but he knocks her out.- "You silly child I now have you Ali soon you be part of nme you sould have did the jutsu I wanted."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 4, 2009)

*as running i scense something*brother *said in angry tone runs the outher way*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 4, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks at Ali and smiles. He takes her into his room and locks her in there.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 4, 2009)

kimiko starts running and opened each door to find sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 4, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes. He looks at Kimiko.- "Kimiko look for Ali befor orochimaru gets what he wants."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 4, 2009)

kimiko nods and starts looking for Ali in each room.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 4, 2009)

-Orochimaru leave Ali in his room.- "I have my way with Ali son but the child in Ali needs to be gone.-

-Yukesema Alimwakes she kickes down the door.- "Foolish master."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 4, 2009)

kimiko keeps on cheeking on each room.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 4, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees Kimiko and walks to her.- "Hi Kimiko."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 5, 2009)

Suruno feels some huge amount of power and it reminds him of Ali."Ali..it must be her!"
Suruno runs following the source of the power.Suruno soon finds the where its coming from and walks in.Suruno finds Ali and Kimiko and he lets loose a smile."Ali!"

"No one really and I knew you'd miss me." Marth said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 5, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blushing she hugs him.- "I'm sorry I been away."

-Orochimaru comes back sees Ali with Suruno and sees the broken down Ali kicked down.- "Not again you broke my door down again Ali get a hold of your powers and stop breaking down things."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 5, 2009)

"Ali you have no idea how much I've missed you.Please don't ever leave me like that again."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 5, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali smiles then member the baby in her and cried.-


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 5, 2009)

*gets to the base run inside to c ali crying and Orochimaru standing there* brother wht did u do to her give me wht's mine now


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 5, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Spike.- "It is not MR. Snakie's fault I'm sad."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 5, 2009)

kimiko felt like she was not there. "okay can we please leave and i think sasori might be happy to see you" kimiko said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

Amy just smiles and said, "so lets go find our friends."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 5, 2009)

*looks at ali*ok good im glad he did nt hurt u but he still my brother and i want him back now


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 5, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali crys then past out. She is wake. She needs the neckless that Sasori has of her The neckless is missing part of it that part is what Sasori has.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 5, 2009)

kimiko picks up Ali and starts leaving because the place gives her the creeps.

*MeanWhile*

sasori was at a dark room feeling lonely and he cried all day and night making a river in his room.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 5, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha ran after Kimiko scared if he was doing to be Orochimaru's next traget.-

OOC: Poor Sasuke is scared. 

-Orochimaru looks at his brother oddly.- "I thought you to be dead why on earth you alive."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 5, 2009)

kimiko smiles and contiunes walking while orochimaru is distracted.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 5, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha by Kimiko looks sad that she left him there.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 5, 2009)

"whats wrong sasuke?" kimiko said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 5, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at the sky then at Ali. He sees her hair is turning silver-pink her noromal color. He hope they can get to Sasori in time.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 5, 2009)

"i hope so too" kimiko said and starts running to find sasori.

*MeanWhile*

sasori went outside to waks around for a while.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 5, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali trys to get out of Kimiko's arms. She sees Sasori and is scared of him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 5, 2009)

kimiko stops running and puts Ali down for she can stand on her own. Sasori looks up and saw Ali. "am i dreaming" sasori said talking to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 5, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali is scared. She trys to run from Sasori but falls. Sasuke saved her befor she hit the ground.-


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 5, 2009)

wht ever but ill be back *runs away* sasori wheres kimiko


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 6, 2009)

"uumm.....im standing right here" kimiko said sounding angry at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Sasori.- "Sasori come get your girlfriend and the mother of your child."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 6, 2009)

Sasori nods and walks towards sasuke and Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali scared.-


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 6, 2009)

sorry kimiko im in a blind rage right now i cant c at all wheres kate


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Ali that got away from Sasori.- "What the hake happen to Ali after she into differ part Ali is acking like Sasori and her do not love each other."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 6, 2009)

who's that where r u *looks around with hazle blue eyes cuz of the rage*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali in a tree and yells.- "I do not want to get married just yet I'm still a teen I do not want have children yet but i am carrying one i want to do my jod and do my dream as asinger. T.T"

OOC: Oh my.. Ali you lost you mind or something this is not like you chill. -Slaps Ali and she chilles.- Yes I just slaped my own character. So lock me in jail i dear you.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 6, 2009)

where did that come frm

OOC: ok ali lets go to the big house *gets a pair of handcuffs*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks mad.- "I been here and Hello Spike I member you when I was only a child. Orochimaru was my master same with Darkia" -Saves the writer.- "Do not hurt the writer If she is gone then the roleplay is dead. I do not want to die."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 6, 2009)

omg really i do nt rember you after brother stabed me and knocked me out after we killed our mother and father


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.-


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 6, 2009)

no its ok i waz a fool to trust him he jus wanted my powers of bringing back the dead so he can do his sick test on ninja he even tested on me c *lifts up shirt to show a scar going frm chest to thoat*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali felt sorry for Souke then she looks around for Raven.- "Wait where is that gay pet bird of mine."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 6, 2009)

Suruno had stayed with Ali and laugh at what she said about Raven."Gay?Is he really gay Ali?Or are you just making fun of him?"

"Yeah sure I'll find Suruno cause I'm guessing hes found who he wanted to find."
Marth followed Suruno's huge power and finds him with Ali."Hey Suruno what happened here?"
"Ummm I think Ali had a mental breakdown."
"What makes you say that?"
"Oh if I told you I'd have to tell you everything.Like how Ali got a baby and stuff."
"She has a baby?"
"D'uh!"
Suruno told Marth everything that had happeneed before he had shown up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno.- "I'm joking. But he is gay for fruit."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 6, 2009)

"Hes gay for fruit?" Suruno asked confused."Marth do you know what that means?"
"No clue."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesaema Ali thinks "I'm near blonds That have little brains"- "Gay means happy to raven."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 6, 2009)

kimiko sits under the tree being ignored as always. Sasori just looking at Ali for what she said. "wel thats what i was going to say to you too but in a guy way you now what i mean" sasori said acting weird.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali jumps when she saw Sasori behind her.-


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 6, 2009)

kimiko wheres kate??


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 6, 2009)

kimiko shrugs and said, "i dont know i think she is walking around the woods?" "im sorry if i scared you Ali" Sasori said looking down.

*MeanWhile*

kate was still walking around the woods.

*MeanWhile*

Amy was sleeping under the tree.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 6, 2009)

oh right ill go get her *dissappers and apperes to the side of kate* BOO!!


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali kicks Sasori into a tree for scaring her. Ali is differ She does not want Sasori near her for some odd rason or is it Sori doing making Ali act odd.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 6, 2009)

Sasori falls and gets mad. "what the hell!!??" sasori looking mad, "oh nevermind" Sasori starts to cry. kimiko laughing at sasori and said, "thats what you get!!"

*MeanWhile*

Kate was walking close to the river bank and spike appeared and got scared that she fell in the lake.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali walks to Sasori looks sad.- "It is your son I think he hates you so he want to use me to hurt you."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 6, 2009)

omg r u ok *help's kate out of the lake* im sooo sorry


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 6, 2009)

Kimiko was still laughing. Sasori looks mad at kimiko. "its not funny kimiko. and how can he do that? and what did i do?" sasori said looking at Ali. "yes it is funny" kimiko said finish laughing.

*MeanWhile*

kate looks at spike smiling. "its okay i was going to go for a swim" kate said laughing.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 6, 2009)

oh well then can i join you *looking at kate*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "He is asleep."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 6, 2009)

sasori takes a deep sigh. "wel thats good to know and i hope he doesnt hurt me again" sasori said smiling.

*MeanWhile*

"okay then" kate said smiling. kate takes her clothes off and wearing bikin clothes then jumps in the lake.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 6, 2009)

wow *take off shirt and *fly up* cannon ball!!! *splash in to the water*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali look at Sasori. She hugs him.-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 7, 2009)

Suruno followed Ali when she went to Sasori and nearly started crying when she hugged him."I've only got back and shes already forgotten about me again." Suruno mumbled under his breath.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 7, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno. She leaves Sasori's arms to hug Suruno and she does.-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 8, 2009)

"Ali...I....I-" Suruno got cut off as something slammed into him from his side sending him flying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 8, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno.- "You ok Suruno." -She goes to him.-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 8, 2009)

"I think so...LOOK OUT!" Suruno shouted as the thing charged at Ali.
Suruno closed his eyes scared.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 8, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali attacks the thing befor it was near her. She looks odd.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 8, 2009)

Sasori was sitting under the tree looking at the sky. kimiko stands up and took her own flute out and starts playing it.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori she letgs go or Suruno.- "How can I help you both be happy at the same time." -Raven appaers and whipers in Ali ear.- "ewww Raven I could noy do that it be hard and ekk. You perv bird."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

"wel anything that makes you happy Ali" sasori said smiling. kimiko smiles and contiunes playing her flute.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blinks sees Raven by Sasori. Raven looks at Sasori and whipers to him why not you and Suruno team up on Ali get where I'm going. Ali get mad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

sasori grabes the bird and said, "no i wont do that!" kimiko's ears and tail appeared and wearing a pink kimono still playing the flute.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blushing she thinks of what raven saied and giggles.- "So Sasori does not want to share me with some one eash I see." -I Slap Ali over the head with my bag.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

sasori lets go of raven and lays down on his back looking at the sky. Kimiko stops playing the flute and sits down.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 9, 2009)

kate where did u go i cant c thers water in my eyes


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali leaves mad She looks like she had fire in her hair. Sasuke passes Ali is scared.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

sasori looks at Ali walking away. "hey what wrong Ali" sasori said not getting up. kimiko fall asleep.

*MeanWhile*

kate swims towards spike and giggled. "spike your not a little kid who needs help to open there eyes" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 9, 2009)

well maybe now where r u


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for the late post I was doing my pics for Sephiroth x Cloud. ^.^ I love them.

-Yukesema Ali is mad.-

-Sasuke Uchiha kisses Kimiko's forehead then covers her up with a cover he had.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

Sasori gets up and stops Ali. "Ali tell me whats wrong?" Sasori said grabing her by the arm. kimiko smiles in her sleep and starts to purr like a cat.

*MeanWhile*

"spike im in front of you" kate said petting him on top of the head.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 9, 2009)

ok ill come to u ow *bumps into rock* no your not its not funny its like im blind


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks sad then passes out.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

Sasori catches Ali before she hits the ground. kimiko's eyes begin to shut tightly having nightmares and scartches the tree leaving claw marks.

*MeanWhile*

"okay then" kate said swimming in circles.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 9, 2009)

ok tell me where u r im getting scared *tear falls off face*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha hugs Kimiko trys to help her.-

-Yukesema Ali out cold.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

Sasori took the necklace out and put it around Ali's neck. Kimiko was moving around a bit and scratched sasuke on his left arm by accedent. She finally calmed down and fell asleep again.

*MeanWhile*

"spike just open your eyes" kate said still swimming in  circles.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes is healed.- "Sasori why."

-Sasuke Uchiha hurt and yells holds his side that is bleeding.-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 9, 2009)

Suruno ran to Ali and Sasori."What the hell just happened?Oh Sasori how are you going to take care of Ali alone?If she had a leash she'd break it so how are you going to make sure she doesn't do something bad?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

Sasori looks at suruno and said, "im just going to keep an eye on her" Kimiko woke up from hearing sasuke scream. "im so sorry sasuke" kimiko said wrapping a bange around sasuke's left arm.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 9, 2009)

"Oh thats not enough to just keep an eye on her.Shes not that easy to convince to do the right thing and you know that very much so."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Yukesdema Ali leaves why the two where talking she in alone with Raven. Raven plays his flute and Ali dances to it.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

Sasori was still arguing with suruno about keeping an eye on her. Kimiko stands up and walks away from sasuke and sits under a tree. "sasuke dont come near me i dont want you getting hurt by me" kimiko said hugging her knees and crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha hugs Kimiko He does not care if he gets hurt. then looks at Sasori and Suruno.- "I wonder how long will they keep Fighting to they see Ali is gone. I hope Orochimaru does not get her or no telling what thinks he might do."

-Ali The writer slaps Sasuke.- "You sick You perv how do you know what happens next wait do not ask." <~~~ was me.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

kimiko looks at suruno and sasori. "i think it might take a few minutes before they find out" kimiko said sounding sad.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 9, 2009)

but i dont want water to go in them cuz i hurt when it dose then i fell like crying


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Orochimaru spyed on Ali and kidnapped her he knocked out raven.-

-Sasuke Uchiha looks mad and attacked me.- "i know kimiko."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

Kimiko's ears twitches and heard something at far place. She stats running and found orochimar. "orochimaru let go of Ali" kimiko said holding her katana ready to attack.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Orochimaru hold Ali.- "Never she mine."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

Kimiko starts running towards orochimaru and stabes him on the stomach.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Orochimaru draps Ali and looks down.- "Why can I no have my pretty."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

Kimiko backs away then looks at orochimaru. "just leave Ali alone" Kimiko said holding her katana.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks at Ali and he passes out by her with his head on her belly.-

-Yukesema Ali wakes she looks at Orochimaru.- "Kimiko what happen to my master."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 9, 2009)

brother hes near by lets go he down *jumps out of lake*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

Kimiko looks at Ali. "i think he passed out" kimiko said still holding the katana with blood on it.

*MeanWhile*

Kate got out and followed spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 9, 2009)

ha i found you and now it you time to pay *gets sword*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees blood on Kimiko's katana.- "Kimiko you killed him. T.T Why he was helping me I told him to kidnap me and make the two worry about me. But i think master had othewr plans for me ekkk. He was nooo I do not want it done by a old man liked him get him off."

OOC: Hold the phone Ali hates being with old man but Ali you in love with Sasori I'm telling. -Runs to Sasori and pokes him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

"okay" kimiko said sounding freaked out. "but cant you heal him" "what do you want?" Sasori said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali forgot that.- "Wait where is Ali at."

-Looks at Sasori.- Sasori Ali sayes she hates old man sooo aa she Hates you. I'm sorry.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

Sasori laughs and said, "wel it doesnt matter to me" kimiko shrugs and said, "i dont know i think she went to go tell sasori"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali heals Orochimaru. He wakes and Ali hugs him crying.- 

-Orochimaru holds Ali.- "You ok Ali what happen Kimiko."

-Sighs thinks oh great Ali do not do it or you have pain.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 9, 2009)

"wel i aaaa i dont know" kimiko said looking at her katana still stain with blood.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali in Orchimaru arms crying. Orochimaru kisses her forehead.- 

-Looks down.- Sasori go help Ali or Orochimaru well win.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

Sasori nods and went where Ali was at. "orochimaru let her go" Sasori said sounding a bit brave.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Orochimaru hold Ali and smirks.- "Never she is mind."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

"Damn you orochimaru" sasori said and he summoned a puppet. "let her go or i'll kill you" Sasori said getting ready to attack.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Orochimaru holds Ali and disappaers with her.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

"DAMNIT!!!" Sasori yelled and punch the tree trunk. Kimiko starts walking to the woods and starts cleaning her katana. A man was following kimiko he stayed way hidden in the shadows. "kimiko my daughter" He said smilig. kimiko looks around but no one was there.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks for Kimiko.-

-In Orochimaru's lair orochimaru is in pain Ali does the jutsu that turns back his age. He looks at her shocked that he is yonger and is 20 years old the jutsu get rid of 30 years. Ali disappaers she did it cause she was sorry for him. She appaers to Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

Sasori looks at Ali. "Ali" sasori said and hugged her.


"whos there and how do you know my name" kimiko said holding her katana tighter. The man appeared in front of her. She was so shocked that she couldnt believe her own eyes. "fa.....father" kimko said droping the katana and starts to cry. "yes its me" He said smiling. He was wearing a blue shirt and was wearing his headband on his forehead it haves the sand symbol. "is.....is itreally you?" kimiko sad not moving.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 10, 2009)

kate look whos that person that kimiko is talking *pointing in kimiko's direction*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down crying and hugs back.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

"are you okay Ali" sasori said looking at her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali smiles.- "I be."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

Sasori smiles back and hugged her again. 

Kimiko backed away a little. "you cant be my father he....he died i saw him with my own eyes" kimiko said crying. "but kimiko im alive i just escaped before you killed me" He said walking a bit closer towards kimiko. "if you really are my father then prove it" kimiko said sounding a bit mad. The man sighs then smiles. "when you where ten your nick name was kim" he said still smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali kisses Sasori's li[s is scared if he finds out what she did to help orochimaru.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

Sasori kisses ali back.

"Tha......thats right but how did you know?" kimiko said shaking in fear. "because i am your father" he said. "but....but it-" kimiko broke off and the man hugged her. "kimiko its really me" he said again.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali's eyes when black and she pulled awauy.- "What the heck. Sasori i show into your heart but I do not have that power yet or Sori helped me see into your heart."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

"wait what?" Sasori said sounding confused.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali does not know how to say it.-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

Suruno turned into a wolf to find everyone.He sniffed and followed Ali's scent slowly coming to her and Sasori.He ran to Ali and circled her acting as if he was a puppy.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno and sit down to pet him she looks at Sasori and smiles.- "I'm glad I have you two."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

"Suruno smiles."So Ali did I miss anything while I was gone?And why is there this rotten stech in the air it coming from this area?Wait it might be...nevermind."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Orochomaru spyes on Ali he is younger now thanks to Ali. He sighs.- "Why do i spy on her I did when she was little I love her alot but she thinks of me as her dad but I want her to be mine."

-Yukesema Ali holds Suruno then looks to where Orochimaru is.-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

"Wait a minute that stench is...OROCHIMARU!" Suruno growls at where Orochimaru is showing off is claws and fangs.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 10, 2009)

*anger in voice*brother show your self


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Orochimaru comes out does not look the same. He was differ thanks to Ali. Ali Yukesema back away scared ifthat hurt her.-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2009)

Suruno sniffs then growls again."Orochimaru why are you here!?"
Suruno stays beside Ali readying to protect her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks down.- "It's hard to say this but I want to know this feel i have for Ali."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

Sasori starts to feel a bit confused.

Then the man disappeared with kimiko. "this is your new home" He said carrying kimiko. "no i dont want to stay here" Kimiko said struggling to get free. It was kimiko's old house from the sand where she killed her parents because it brings bad memories to her. Kimiko starts to scream really loud. "calm down kimiko" he said trying to hold her down. "NO I WONT!!" kimiko yelled.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks at Sasori.- "Sasori you look differ what happen." -Does not know he was turned into a human by Ali.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

"i uuhh......i got a hair cut" sasori said sound normal.

kimiko disappeared and reappeared at the woods where she saw ali. "better leave before he come back" kimiko said starting to run. He appeared at the other side of the woods. "kimiko please come back" He yelled.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks at him.- "No your not a puppet any more why what happen."

-Yukesema Ali goes to Kimiko.- "Kimiko Sasuke looking for you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

"uumm.....Ali helped me change to a human" Sasori said smiling.

Kimiko looks at Ali. "wheres sasuke?" kimiko said looking around to see if he followed her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks down.- "I see um Sasori um I need your help um I need help with a feeling."

-Yukesema Ali walked away told Kimiko to follow her.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

"sure what is it?" Sasori said looking orochimaru. Kimiko followed Ali. The man contiunes looking for kimiko. "kimiko where are you?" He yelled.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks down.- "My heart rases when Ali is near me I hate this Ali is like my child cause her father was never there but I feel like kissing her some times even when She makes me fake like i am kissing her i want to realy kiss her."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

"okay but Ali wel get mad if you do that or slap you" Sasori said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks down crying.- "I can't help this feeling i want to."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

"wel just tell her" Sasori said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 10, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks down.- "What about you and her."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

"wel uumm......wow its hard to think about that. wel just kiss her by accedent then i wil pertend to get mad at you how does that sound?" Sasori said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks down.- "Wait you telling me you do not like her way more is it cause her heart is made of differ people."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"i do like her really i do but i know she haves a crush with different people but as long as it make her happy" Sasori said sounding sad.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for it to take me this long to reply the site was down for me.

-Orochimaru looks down.- "Ali told me she show that you where mad at her when she hug you. She saw into you heart. Ali asked me if i made her power go faster and i did."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

OOC: yeah but it happened to everyone

"but.....fine if Ali hates me  then let her" Sasori said sounding mad.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

OOC: Oh ok.

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kimiko and sees Sasuke beating the crap out of a tree She feels some thing odd with Sasori and looks sad.- "Kimiko I think Sasori is hurt by me I sould aaa disappaer to the babby is born then come back I well be gone for say three month do not tell Sasori ok bye." -She disappaers.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"o....kay" kimiko said sounding werd. The man keeps on walking looking for kimiko. "Kimiko please believe i really am your father" He yelled.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sees Kimiko runs to her and hugs her crying.- "I thought I lost you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"its okay sasuke i got lost in the woods and some weird guy thinks hes my father" Kimiko said hugging him back and kissed him on the cheek.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "Was Ali just with you wait do not tell me she gone back to kori-saki." 

OOC: Ali did go back there.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"yes she was with me but i dont know she didnt told me about going there" kimiko said looking at sasuke. Then the man appeared behind kimiko. "there you are kimiko" He said grabing her arm. "hey let go of me" kimiko said kicking him but he was blocking all the moves. "how can i prove it to you kimiko" he said lookng down. "i dont know" kimiko said still kicking him.

OOC: my last post so night Ali im heading to bed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

OCC: Ok bye I'm going to.

-Sasuke Uchiha looks sad then get mad.- "Let go of my wife." -he had to say some think.-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 11, 2009)

Suruno sniffs and realises Ali diappeared from everyone so started look and tracking her down by her scent."Damnit Ali why do you have to always do this?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Darkia appaers to Suruno.- "Ali needs time then she be back do not worry do not tell Sasori she left She told me that if you do or any one for that matter I have to hurt them."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 11, 2009)

"Fine I won't." Suruno said before letting out a big howl."AWWWOOOOOOO!"
A group of wolves come to Suruno."Kid what do you want this time?" one asked.
"Sniff." Suruno said so he did.
"Whats this power?Its strong."
"There you learn new things ever day."
"Well what happened since the last time we helped?"
"Well..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Darkia laughs.- "You can't find her like that Kori-saki is made os ice how can you find Ali."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 11, 2009)

"I'm not going to go find her if she doesn't want to be found I'm just telling thats her if they didn't know they'd mistake her for an enemy."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali in Kori-saki and looks around the ice dream village and sighs.- "No wonder i left here in the first place it is like everything like a dream i was to be the sakin in training for my village but I left my trainning for the leaf if i was the Sakin I never met the others and never fallen in love."

-Darkia thinks he grabes Suruno and disappaers with him to the throne room where Ali is at dressed oddly in her sakin out fit he whipers to Suruno. "At like you are hurt and i saved you and took you here to get healed. You can stay here if you do so you can see her but i tell you if Sasori follows you when you come here but the other can find out but Sasori can't not yet."-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 11, 2009)

"Ummmm what just happened?" Suruno asked confused and showing it."Where are we?Why am I here?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees Suruno She get up and goes to him and hugs him.- "Suruno did Sasori follow you and are you ok i hurt Sasori attacked you when i left." -Darkia's lie.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"your......wife?" He said confused then he starts to laugh. "come on she is to young to get married and she doesnt have a ring" He said showing him kimiko's left hand. "im....his ....wife?" kimiko said to herself her face turuning red. "so dont you have any way to prove it?" He said smiling. "just let me go your not my father" kimiko yelled. "kimiko....wait i think i can prove it to you" He said getting something in his pocket. Then he took it out he show kimiko she saw a picuter in his hand that shows her mom and the man which is her dad. "so your.......my father?" kimiko said sounding shock.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchina looks in his pocket and has a box.- "She is mine wife she lost her ring but I found it." -he looks at kimiko blushing.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"okay then" he said smiling. Kimiko looks at sasuke she was blushing bright red. "so when did you get married to her?" He said looking at him.. "sir.......father nevermind" kimiko said looking at her father then looks at sasuke. _"i think my father might not let me stay here with him" _ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "About a six mounts ago. I'm sorry sir That I and Kimiko marred I was so much in love with her and still am If you do not let me see her or let her stay with me it would kill me to be away from her i love her deeply. I love her with all my heart. If I die and Kimiko was sad i never forgiven my self. Of that pain i did to her leaving her lonely."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"wel what a touching story" he said crying a little. "okay she can stay with you but i dont want anything happening to my little girl" he said patting kimiko's head. "dad im not your little girl no more" kimiko said looking away. "but no matter if your not my little girl, your always still be my little girl" he said hugging her. "okay but dont say 'little girl' in front of my friends okay" kimiko said hugging him back. "okay i wont wel i better go i got a mission to do" he said then disappeared. kimiko looked at sasuke smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha crying is happy.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"so uumm......wel i......nevermind" kimiko said blushing. _"what should i say i cant believe im acting nervous again"_ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks down.- "Sorry i had to lie to get you to stay with me but the marry part was a lie the rest was true."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"okay but everything you said sounded true to me next time dont freak me out about the married stuff because it gets me nervous" kimiko said still blushing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks away blushing.- "i do want to marry you Kimiko."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"really?" kimiko said blushing bright red like an apple.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha blushing.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"so what do you want to do now?" kimiko said smiling. "hi did i missed anything?" Karou said smiling. "wel no but you should really head back kaoru" kimiko said looking at kaoru. "okay" he said then disappeared.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down and thoght that he truely wants to marry Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 11, 2009)

"uumm.....sasuke i really want to marry you too" kimiko said blushing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 11, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha blushing.-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 12, 2009)

"Oh hey Ali." Suruno said with a sudden smile."Oh Sasori wasn't anywhere near me when you put me here.Where is here exactly?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 12, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "The village of ice and dreams the village of Kori-saki. I want to have Sasori's child here cause the people here know about my illness and what if it was past to the child and he died at the villages that do not know my illness will."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 12, 2009)

"You have an illness?Whats that?" Suruno asked concerned and he felt something was wrong here.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 12, 2009)

-Darkia looks at Surrno.- "It is her heart.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 12, 2009)

"Huh?What about her heart?" Suruno asked."She can't have something wrong with her heart.Shes perfectly fine."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 12, 2009)

-Darkia looks at Ali and tells her to pull out her heart she does and holds acrystal heart.- "She was born like that with that heart so was her mother but a human with a manatic maked the heart weaker then most peoples."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 12, 2009)

kimiko smiles at sasuke then she grabes sasukes hand and said, "lets go eat im hungry." kimiko starts walking back to town still holding sasukes hand.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 12, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha nod yes and looks like He was about to say where to and thoght of some where.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 12, 2009)

kimiko found the ramen shop and told the owner for four ramen for her and a one bowl for sasuke. "so where do you want to go sasuke after we're done eating?" kimiko said eating her second bowl.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "I was wanting to take you to Kori so we can see Ali and eat there but i guess not do to that fact Sasori is following use where every we go." -Sees Sasori four seats down from them.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

kimiko saw sasori she wanted to say hi but decided not too. "maybe we can try to ask him that Ali went to the sound village i think he might believe us" kimiko said whispering to him. Sasori was eating his last bowl he looked a bit mad about something but he got over it. "Ali why?" sasori whispered to himself and started to cry. Sasori finished eating and payed his food. "maybe i should find another girl? but i love Ali more then my life" Sasori said to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks sad and heard Sasori and sighs.- "That is it i can't stand this for long." -He walks to Sasori and looks at him with hate in his eyes.- "You want to know why Ali left so bad then find I tell you it is Ali's heart and her illness. Ali does not want to die giving brith to you son like her mother did or wait or is she scared if the illness will be in the child and kill it."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

"I'm still not getting it.I don't understand any of this.Hey why does Ali say anything?Did she cut out her tongue?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali put her heart back it was not to be like that but she had the angel tear never told any one that was given it after she found out she had a child.- "I'm sleepe."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

Suruno scratchs his head still confused."Ali........Ali......Why can't i help you?" Suruno whispers.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali was scared.-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 13, 2009)

"Ali are you alright?" Suruno asked as he waved his hand in front of her face."Theres nothing scary that I can see."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali passed out forsome odd reson.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Sasori smiles at sasuke and said, "thanks for telling me because Ali never tells me where she went but its okay sasuke i wont follow her." Then sasori left back to the akatsuki base to take a nap before he goes back to training. kimiko finishes eating and payed then starts walking to sasuke's house


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchicha looks down and want home to look for Kimiko.-

*Meanwhile at the Akatsuki base.*

-Pain looked at Sasori that was asleep he heared a knock and walks to the door and saw Tai and looks at the mouse like demon. Tai had a note forSasori from the Sakin of the crystla dream land.- "Tai does your father know you here and what is it."

-Tai looks up and smiles.- "If he did not know then i be locked in that room beging to be killed and wanting to die. I hope that um the sakin's um what is the word." -sees s Sasori and goes to him an pokes him.- "Is he alive or did he die." -He never saw some one sleeping befor.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Kimiko was in sasukes room cutting her wrist then remembered something. "what the hell am i doing i thought i stopped cutting myself." kimiko said to herself and through the nife away.

*MeanWhile*

"what do you want?" Sasori said looking at Tai.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha almost got to his house but was stoped by an Kori-assassin. he backed away scared and saw it is one of Darkia's sons with a black hood up so he could not see his face.- 

-Tai looks at Sasori.- "You have to come with me no matter what."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

kimiko was sitting on the bed cry.

*MeanWhile*

"okay but if this is a trick im going to kill you" he said streching.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha get awa from the assassin and run to his house and run to Kimiko. Sasuke had a cut on his side from the assassin. He would not tell Kimiko that he is wanted my the kori ninja's cause they think he is with orochimaru but try to tell them Ali is being hunted by him-

-Tai looks at Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Kimiko looked at sasuke and saw his side was cut. "sasuke what happened to you?" kimiko said hiding her wrist from him.

MeanWhile

"so are we going or not?" sasori said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down. he passes out.-

-Tain kidnappes Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Kimiko put sasuke on his bed while she grabes something to cover her wrist.

MeanWhile

Sasori looked around and said, "so where are we?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha saw Kimiko's wrist but passed uo befor saying why you not happy not with me.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Kimiko sit next to sasuke and trys to bandge up his cut.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha asleep the blooding would not stop.-

*Meanwhile*

-Tai took Sasori to where Ali is at Darkia yells at Tai he did what he want to do alot not going that his father asked.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Kimiko looked at the cut that the blood wouldnt stop. "what the....the blood wont stop" Kimiko said starting to freak out.

*MeanWhile*

Sasori looked around and was amazed. "what is this place? and hi Ali" He said looking at Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchina wakes amd looks at Kimiko.- "Bath room mirror...bo..." He past out he try to tell her in the bath room behind the mirror is a cream that Ali maded for cuts like this to put on his wound to heal it.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

Kimiko nods and went to the bathroom and looked behind the mirror and got the cream. She went back to sasukes room and took off the bandges and starts to put cream on the cut.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha out cold.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

"isnt this suppose to work?" Kimiko said to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 13, 2009)

-The ceam looks odd then it made Sasuke's wound disappaers.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 13, 2009)

kimiko looked at the wound disapppeared she finally gets to take a deep breath and let it out. "wel thats good that the wound healed." kimiko said then she lays down. "i'll just take a small nap" Then she fell asleep on the floor.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes and sees Kimiko and picks her up and lays her on the bed and lays with her. He whipers in her ear night my princess.- 

-Ali giggles.- Haha Sasuke I made you sound cool.

-Sasuke Uchiha look away.- "This is not fair i sound like I am hitting on her when she asleep and the line is a badpick up line. -Sasuke thinks that.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 14, 2009)

Kimiko smiles in her sleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha hold her in his sleep.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 14, 2009)

Kimiko hugged sasuke in her sleep and said, "please dont leave me" kimiko was having a bad dream about sasuke leaving her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 14, 2009)

-Sauke Uchiha kisses Kimiko in his sleep and hugs her.- "I never leave you my princess if i left you it would kill me to see you cry."

OOC: Ok that is from a song I made up for an character of mine so i made Sasuke use it. ^.^


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 14, 2009)

OOC: okay

kimiko smiles in her sleep.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 14, 2009)

"Ali!" Suruno shouted as she passed out.
When Sasori appears Suruno suddenly reaches for a weapon."I'm not going to let this guy take her away from me for good." he mumbles to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 14, 2009)

-Darkia picks up Ali and hold her.- "She has a fever but why she never been sick here befor why now."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 14, 2009)

"Ali please don't die on me." Suruno said before pulling out a kunai and keeps it behind his back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 14, 2009)

-Darkia members Ali told him she get sick like this cause she bee away from the cold.- "Suruno and Sasori you both have to take Ali to the hot springs and get her use to the cold here you two sould join her if not you get a fever like her."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 14, 2009)

"Ok so wheres the hot springs?" Suruno said whilelistening to the last part.
"Sasori'll definitely do tht." he thought.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 14, 2009)

-Darkia gives Suruno a map of Kori-saki that says you are here and has a little arrow to where The hot springs is at.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 14, 2009)

"okay then lets go suruno and your going to have to carry ali" Sasori said still looking at the map.

Kimiko woke up and got out of bed to get some water. "my head hurts" kimiko said to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes up.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 14, 2009)

Kimiko finish drinking her glass of water. "that hits the spot" She said smiling. Then she walked back and saw sasuke awake. "oh hi sasuke" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "I'm getting a shower ok you can make breakfest for us if you want or...a..come..nevermind."

OOC: Sasuke You perv ekkkk. -slaps Sasuke hard and gets ducktape and tapes up his pants on.- That think is not geting out.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 14, 2009)

"I love too! I mean nevermind im just going to make breakfast" Kimiko said walking to the kitchen with her head down she was blushing bright red. _"i cant believe i said that"_ kimiko thinks to herself, she was still blushing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha blushing he stops kimiko and hold her.- "Oh oklets go."

OOC:  Most slap Sasuke. -looks at my plushie of Sasuke uchiha being beat up my Sora and Roxas for taking their icecream.- O.O Sroku get out of this rp.

Sora and Roxas: "Never." -Runs around Sasuke's house.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

kimiko looked at sasuke and smiles a little she was feeling nervous. "okay" she said with a low voice.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Sora and Roxas.- "Um Kimiko who are they and why they in my house."

-Sora looks at Kimiko in a cute plushie way.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

"wel i dont know but he looks cute" kimiko said looking at  sora. _"yes im save!"_ kimiko thinks to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Roxas get mad and glomps Sora and takes him to the shower and you think what happenings hit you hear sounds of Sora begging.-

-Sasuke looks down.- "I'm doom to plushing going at it in my house great Ali how long well SoRoku be living in my house can they live with Naruto or some one."

-Ali [me]- "I do not know Kate[you] What do you think sould they stay or live with naruto and bug him or live with the Akatsuki."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

Kimiko looked at sasuke and said, "wel uumm....im going to make some breakfast."


I looked at ali[you] with a smile. "leave them with the akatsuki because i think they might have fun there" I said giggling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Ali[Me] giggles.-

-Sora and Roxas ot dressed and when to the base of the Akatsuki. Pain looked at the plushies and let them in.-

-Sasuke uchiha was happy he gone into the shower and saw Sora boxer's still and yelled. he throw them at me and land on my head.-

O.O


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

kimiko looked back and sighed. "i do want to take a shower with him but im to nervous" She said to herself for sasuke cant hear.

I started to laugh at Ali[you].


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha in the shower singing.- "I love you for ever to I die. i well be there for you and i well wait to you are with me to you can say you are heppy to be with me. I love to see you happy i hate to see you sad. I want you to say you would not hurt your help and stay with me and not try to kill your self. I love you my princess of my love and dreams."

-Ali[me] yells and throw the boxers at Kimiko with out knowing.- "Hey that is my song but in a guy purt that is not right and fair." -Looks at Kimiko.- "Oh Sorry."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

kimiko grabed the boxers off of her face. "its okay i deal with gross stuffs all the time" she said dropping the boxers and starts to cook breakfast.

I was still laughing at Ali[you].

OOC:my last post so night Ali


----------



## Narurider (Jul 15, 2009)

"Fine i guess you can't be arsed to you lazy bum."  Suruno said before picking Ali up and putting her on his back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes alittle and is scared.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

kimiko finishes cooking breakfast and waits for sasuke. Then she falls to her knees and started to cry. "why!? why couldnt it be me!?" kimiko said crying. She was holding a letter in her right hand.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Ali[me] runs to Kimiko.- "That the matter."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

"its....its my father he......he died" kimiko said still crying. "i cant believe he died he was my only father."

I looked around the house then looked at Ali[you]. "hey arent we supposed to leave this RP? besides let sasuke help her" I said sounding bored.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Ali[Me] looks at you.- "Kate lets go bug the akatsuki."

-Sasuke Uchiha fallen asleep in the shower.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

kimiko stops crying and try to ignore the letter. kimiko stood up and went to see if sasuke was finish takeing his shower. kimiko knocked on the door lightly and said, "sasuke are you finish taking your shower because its my turn."

I looked at ali[you] withan evil grin. "okay this is going to be fun" I said sounding amused.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha asleep he sliped and hit his head and fallen asleep.-

-Ali[me] runs to the base.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

Kimiko opened the door and saw sasuke asleep. "sasuke?" kimiko said.

I followed you to the akatsuki base. "so what are we going to do?" I said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes then sees Kimiko forgets he has nothing on and hugs Kimiko crying.- "I sliped on somethink the plushie  left behind."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

kimiko was turning bright red and hugs sasuke back. "its o....okay sasuke and uumm....your....your not wearing any clothes" kimiko said studdering.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha blushing and covers up.- "Oh crap i feel so bad. Sorry." -sees girl underware that is roxas.- "Who's are them where did they come from and how did they get on the light above us."

-At the base Roxas fearing out.- "Sora help i lost my underware." -Sora falls over laughing. Pain looks at the plushies and looks at me and kate[you].- 

-Pain looks sad.- "Way is it all ways me that gets to be put up with this."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

"its okay sasuke. wel i think its one of the kids underware" kimiko said getting it and putting it somewhere where sasuke cant see it. "there its gone so are you done using the shower sasuke because if your not then im going to take a shower with you" kimiko said giggling.

I just got bored and looked around the akatsuki base. "cool whats this and that?" i said acting like a kid. "Ooops" I said looking at something that a droped and it broke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks on the floor of the shower.- "It needs clean chause of the plushies being bad in it." -Points to a spot on the floor.-

-Sora takes off his pants and see he for got his boxers too.- "Awwwww i lost my too."

-Ali[me] covers pain's eyes so he does not get mad.-

-Roxas glomps Sora and takes him to the nears room that is Sasori.-

-Ali[me] looks at Kate[you]- "i hope Sasori does noty get home soon or they doom."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

kimiko looked at the floor and sighs. "i'll clean it" kimiko said getting a mop and starts cleaning the floor.

"its okay Ali[you], hey look i found sasori's dairy!!" I said laughing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha forgot There is Itachi's bathroom that is Ali's.- "We have to bathrooms i forgot. Kimiko if you want you can use Ali's that was Itachi's it is biger."

-Ali[me] giggles.- "Let read it."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

kimiko smiles and said, "okay and i forgot breakfast is ready but i think its already cold" kimiko finished cleaning the bathroom and went to the other bathroom. "wow it is big" she said then she close the door and took all her clothes off and starts taking a shower.

"okay" I said then i opened the dairy and its say. _Dear dairy, yesterday i found a beautiful butterfly. The wings have colorful colors and it look so pretty i thought i was looking at the rainbow. When i followed it i found more butterflys flying around the fields of flower._ When i finish reading it, it was weird sasori writing that in his dairy. "wow and he haves no fear or anything wrten in his dairy." i said looking at Ali[you].


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha taking a bath.-

-Ali[Me] giggles looks at Roxas and Sora fighting cause Roxas thinks Sasori is hot cause of the hair and Sora thinks he leave him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

kimiko finished taking a shower and starts getting dress and went to sasukes room. She grabes her flute and starts playing a sad song.

"Ali[you] im just.....wel im leaving this RP what about you and the twins of chaos?" I said looking around sasori's stuffs.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 15, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha lets the water  run on him.-

-Ali[me] leave but the plushies staied.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

Kimiko finishes playing her flute and looked at the sky out the window. She yawned a little and stood up and start walking to the kitchen to eat her breakfast. "great the foods cold" She said to herself but she just shrugs and eat it.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha gets out of the shower and sees Sora and yells.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

Kimiko hears sasuke yelling and cover her ears. "whats with all the yelling?" kimiko said drinking her tea.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sora looks up and blushing.-

-Sasuke Uchiha runs for the door and gets away but the plushie runs after him- "Helppp This plushie is out to kill me."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko looks at sasuke and the plushie. "im not in a good mood for this" kimiko said sounding annoyed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sora gets scared of Kimiko so does Sasuke and they run from her and hides in a box.- 

-Sora looks at Sasuke.- "Do you know where my boxers are and Rox as..I mean Roxas' underwear is. I was trying to get you help me find then."

OOC: the plushie was about to say the a** word.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

"hey sasuke your not eating? if your not i'll just through it away." kimiko said washing her dishes.

OOC: lol!


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha in the towel still goes to Kimiko and eats the food.-

-Sora looks at Kimiko get a little close and climbs her leg.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko finishes washing her dishes and looks at sora whos climbing her leg. "what are you doing?" kimiko said looking at sora.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sasuke looks mad.-

-Sora looks at her on her shoulder. looks cute.- "Do you know where my lover's underwera and mine are."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

"wel yours is in the bathroom and the other one is probably around here?" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sora kisses Kimiko's cheek then jumps down but lands on a bar of the chair and was hurt where his thing was.- "waaa" -lays on the floor.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

"are you okay?" kimiko said sounding worried.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sora crying.-

-Sasuke Uchiha picks up Sora.- "Kimiko get him alittle ice bag."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko nods and go gets an ice bag out of the freezer then follows sasuke. "i really want to go training" kimiko said to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sighs.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

"here sasuke" kimiko said giving him the ice bag. kimiko looked at sasuke and looked down keeping her mouth shut.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha leaves to his room locks it and gets dressed then gets out a little blade and cuts him self cause He feels sad and want to give kimiko time alone.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

"why does this always happenes?" kimiko said to herself. She went to the kitchen and grabed kate's katana.  she put the blade on top of her shoulder and made a deep line down to her wrist until blood starts pouring down really fast. "i know your cutting yourself sasuke" kimiko yelled she was crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha sees the wound heal up and yells.- "What is with me after that night i started healing. She only made my cursed mark down nothing more so why do I heal like I was to when I had the mark level two. God Ali why did you save me that day you messed every thing up I wish you where part of Orochimaru now you are to be but we save you alot grrr. I sould have never saved you."

-Sora looks at Kimiko.- "Does he know we still here and who is this Ali is it the one that was here befor or differ."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko falls to the ground and said, "Ali is the one who lives with sasuke and the person that he loves." kimiko laughs to herself and just looked at the ceiling. "but i think he might still love Ali" kimiko said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sora looks at kimiko and hugs her. He looks at her cut and puts a wrape around it.- "Man i wish the other Kingdom hearts people where here or even a heartless I want to use my keyblade. Oh but if he wanted Ali dead that would mean he hates you for being alive."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

"you could say that. but if he does like ali then why does he like me?" kimiko said crying. "wish i was dead not alive. sasuke tell me the truth who do you love!!!?" kimiko yelled for sasuke can hear.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha hears Sora and Kimiko he comes out mad.- "Kimiko You do not want to be dead If where dead i never be there and Ali is a dead person she died at birth but her dad revived her with Alin."

OOC: The true about Ali is told.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko started to cry she didnt say anything but was scared seeing sasuke mad at her for the first time. "then......then im......sorry i asked" kimiko said in a low voice.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks mad. He wish Ali was dead and none of this would have been with why.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko's arm was still bleeding her vision was starting to get blurry. kimiko looked at sasuke but still couldnt tell if he was still mad or not. "sasuke uumm.......im sorry" kimiko said smiling faintly.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sora looks at Kimiko he healed her when he wraped it and looks away.-

-Sasuke uchiha looks mad more he gets the cream and comes back takes the wrape off and sees no cut but he still put the cream on and looks at Sora that run away and come back in a dress.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko opened her eyes and saw sasuke clearly she didnt say a word but just smiles. "anyone want to battle" kimiko said giggling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sora jumps up and down.- "Me me me."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko looks at sora and giggled. "okay but what about you sasuke?" kimiko said getting up her arm was still hurting but she ignored it. she hugged him and whisper to his ear saying, "I love you" "okay then lets go!" kimiko said smiling.
Then kimiko starts heading out the door. 

OOC: my last post  for the night. so night Ali im heading to bed


----------



## Narurider (Jul 16, 2009)

OOC: *mouth wide open*what the hell?you two are complete children i'm out of here.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

OOC: Kingdom Heart took over the roleplay for a time. ^.^ It is only Sora and Roxas.

-Sora gets out his keyblade.-

-Sasuke Uchiha watchs Kimiko and Sora.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

Kimiko starts running to the woods and haves kate's katana in her right hand. "so who wants to battle me first?" kimiko said laughing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sora waants to fight Kimiko he jumps at her and hits her with the key blade.-

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at them.-

-Roxas sees Sora fighting and get mad and runs to him. He grabs Sora.- "Sora stop this or you get hurt you told me you help me." -Sora forgot and sighs looks at kimiko with a sad look.- "Sora you for got it is hard of me to aaaa carry your child when I'm a guy and you found a way tomake me carry children."

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Sora and Roxas then at Kimiko.- "Kimiko aaaa i'm about to pass..." -he passes out.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko stops and runs towards sasuke. "sasuke!?" kimiko yelled.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes.- "Kimiko did I hear them right."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko made a crocked smile and said, "yeah i think you did."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha passes out again.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko just sighs and lays down on the ground. "this is just to weird" kimiko said to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sora looks sad and crys.- "If it is wrong then I sould be locked up but i love Roxas with all my heart He loves me too." -Roxas blushing and hugs Sora.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko looked at roxas and sora and said, "wel its your choseso when the kid......oh nevermind im dont want to talk about it"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sora looks at Kimiko.- "It is to be born in three months."

OOC: That is the some time as Ali's child. O.O wow.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

"okay but how are you?....nevermind" kmiko said looking at the sky.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sora looks at Roxas and thinks.-


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 16, 2009)

OOC: hey Ali....can i make another character?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

OOC: Oh ok and you been away from the roleplay i thoght you left.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko just sighs and gets up. "sasuke are you awake?" kimiko said pocking his cheek.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 16, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes up and looks at Kimiko.- "I'm ok but still the plushie scared me wait where are they." -The plushies when to the sound for some reson.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

kimiko just shrugs and said, "i dont know but do you know where the hot springs are at?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha looks like he is happy.- "Kimiko lets go see Ali at Kori they have the best hot springs there."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

kimiko tilts her head and smiles and said, "okay"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gets up and takes Kimiko's hand and walks to Kori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

kimiko followed sasuke and she was excited to go there.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Roxas runs to Kimiko and Sasuke crying holding Sora's dead body.- "Xemnas mademe kill Sora I'm so sad i need your help you two can you help revivi him."

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Roxas.- "Kimiko get Roxas i hold Sora we take him to Ali she can revivi the dead." -Roxas looks happy.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

kimiko nods and picked up roxas. "so is the place really far?" kimiko said looking at sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sees the dream lands from where he is.- "We near see that tree that is made of crystal ice that the way to it."

-Roxas looks at the tree and smiles.- "Pretty man I wish Sora would see this lovely place."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

Kimiko looks where sasuke is pointing at and saw the crystal ice tree. "wow that looks nice. I remembered one year ago i can turn water into ice that well never melt but i dont know if i can stilldo it?" kimiko said giggling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "This wasmade by the ice angel Lunaven. She made this place."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

"really wow was it a long time ago?" kimiko said smiling like she wants to learn more.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Darkia appaers to them.- "About four millian years ago."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

kimiko saw darkia and told her she was still smiling. "wow that long" kimiko said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Darkia looks like Orochimaru but unlike his brother he never age past 18 so he is only 18 cause he moved Kori then.- "Hi Sasuke I heard about my brother man I hate him I wish I did age like him."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

kimiko didnt say anything but kept herself quiet because sometimes she feel shy to talk to other people she doesnt know.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Roxas looks sad. Darkia lets then in Kori. It looks like a dream.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

kimiko looked around and it looks so beautiful like she stepped into a dream. Kimiko was smiling like a little childs dream come true.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha shivers.- "I guess I have to get into the hot springs."

OOC: I g2g bye.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

"but where is it?" kimiko said looking at sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha walks with Kimiko holds Sora. He sees a dark hair Roxas with a demon wings.- "What the hack us that one want and Kimiko do you have Roxas."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

"yeah but i was carrying him but hes gone" kimiko said looking at sasuke then at the dark hair roxas.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Roxas [blond] on Kimiko's back scared and crying.- "He is back he wants Sora."

-Roxas [Black] looks at Sora dead plushie and gets mad,- "How dare you hurt Sora you no good blond one."

-Sasuke uchiha looks at the Roxas.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

kimiko looked behind her and found the blonde roxas who is scared. "hey dont say that to him" kimiko said sounding mad.

OOC: Ali im heading to bed so ~TTYL~ my last post for the night


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

-Roxas [Black] looks mad.- "he is Xemnas little play pet. I'm not so hahaha." -Roxas Blond gets mad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

"waits he is Xemnas.....pet?" kimiko said looking at the black hair roxas.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC: I think i sould have made this a mix up roleplay not just a naruto roleplay.

-Black Hair Roxas looks at the other Roxas and Kimiko.- "Xemnas is part of him cause he needs a body He was part of Riku then took over Roxas when Sora killed him."

-Sasuke Uchiha sees Ali, Sasori, and Suruno near by.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC: yeah

"okay" kimiko said confused.

Sasori was looking at the map thensaw sasuke. "whats he doing here?" he said to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC: yeah I know man I wish i did cause the roleplay is geting to be mix up cause of Sora and Roxas. i sould post that the rp is going to be mix up a bit.

-Sasuke Uchiha looks mad.- "Sasori I need Ali's help for this guy. He was killed."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

"oh okay" sasori said looking at sasuke. A girl hideing in the shadows haves an arrow and a bow. "okay kimiko lets play a game?" she said to herself aming at kimiko's left leg.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 18, 2009)

-Ven appaered behind the girl and hold a sword to her neck.- "If I was you I would not do that you would be killed by me first. She is a friend of the sakin and you well not mess with people in this village."

-Tai looks at his twin ands the girl.- "Brother you know if people kill others the person be trapped into the darkness of this place."

-Yukesema Ali wakes up and looks at Sasuke. She gets out of Suruno's arms and walks to Sasuke.-

-Roxas fighting him self.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

The girl grins and puts the bow and arrow down. "yeah but i just wanted to say hi to her" She said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 18, 2009)

-Ven can tell when some one lies and smiles coldly.- "when some one lies their heart goes faster then it is too so haha i know you lie i can tell you want to kill Kimiko." -Grabes the Girls arm and pulls it back so far where it could break.- "Tell the true or i break your arm with out you knowing it."

OOC: Geezz Ven is cold hearted some times.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

OOC: i know

The girl smiles in pain and said, "im....im telling the truth i wasnt lieing"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 18, 2009)

-Ven knows she is lying again and breaks her arms with on hit of a wave of air.- "You lie again next you dead."

OOC: Ekkk Ven is so hot when he is mad. -gigglies holds a sign saying go Ven mr hot air wave ninja.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

She screams in pain and kimiko turned around and said, "was that emily?" "please let me go, im telling the truth." she said sobbing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 18, 2009)

-Tai grabed his brother and knocked him out then heals the girl. Tai blushied at the girl. He liked the girl's eyecolor.- "Forgive my twin you where little lieing but I did not want you to be killed Ven is a jerk abit. But He get over it."

OOC: Tai you to be yaoi or is it you not and you like her. -Tai gets mad and turns into a mouse and gets all super carzy and beats the carp out of me.- T.T


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

Emily looked at him and smiles. "wel thanks for saving me" she said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 18, 2009)

-Tai blushing he puts up his hood to hide his face. He thinksMan she is cute grr why do i have to want a boy when this girl is so cute grrr the guy I like is going to be with me torruw but this girl she is cute grrr what could i do grr. Girl or Yulan [Boy he is in love with]. Why is it so hard Yulan told me he loved me but I met this girl I do not even know her."- "I have to go bye." -Picks up Ven then leaves.-

OOC: Yulan looks like a girl and his name is a girl's name but is a guy lol.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

"okay bye" she said looking at him strangly while he left. "wel that was weird." She stood up and starts leaving she decided not to cause any trouble there.

OOC: lol really


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 18, 2009)

OOC: When i draw Yulan i giggled He looked like a girl it was funny.

-Yulan looks the girl pass him.- "um Miss why where you talking to my lovely Tai are you going to take my love from me." -He looks at her with his shy ice blue eyes. No wounder Tai fallen for this guy he is hot for the ice master.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

OOC: lol

Emily stops and looks at him. "no he was just saving me and i thanked him. i wasnt taking your lover" emily said brfore she contiunes walking.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 18, 2009)

-Yulan looks down.- "The way he looked at you is the way he did to me befor I told him I love him if he say he loves you please turn him down and break his heart He is mine if you do not i get some one to break you two up member that." -he disappaers.-

OOC: Crazy Yulan he wants no one to have Tai.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

Emily just ignores it and contiunes walking. "its not like i like him....do i?" emily thinks to herself. "what the hell am i saying?" Emily said to herself shaking her head about tai. "bit he was blushing when he saved me."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 18, 2009)

-Tai talking to his dad [Darkia].- "Dad um What can i do Yulan wants me to marry him but ir i say no he hurt people I love I'm scared of him He gets to be mean to me alot."

-Darkia drops the glass he had.- "Wow Tai he poped the saying last week geez you two only know each other feels three weeks ago now he wants married gezz Yulan is geting to be hard on you. I talk to him ok son."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

Emily made it back to her place and put her arrows and her bow down beside the door. "i really wanted to play with kimiko but that weird guy haded to break my arm." emily said to herself. She lays down on her bed and looked at the ceiling. "wel one guy saved me.." she giggled to herself, "...but i guess he is cute" she said yawning.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 18, 2009)

OOC: Wow she kinda looks like MoMo from a game i love to play. 

-Tai looks down he is sad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

Emily couldnt sleep and started to head outside to take a little nice walk. She went back where tai saved her. "wel at least i can tell kimiko later that i came to visit her" emily said to herself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 18, 2009)

-Tai sees the girl but trys to hide from her in the dark.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 18, 2009)

Emily just looks at the sky she had nothing to do. Then her stomach growled and made a crocked smile and said, "guess i forgot to eat again"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 18, 2009)

-Tai puts his hood up then walks to where the girl is and gives her some fuirt.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

Emily looks at him and grabes the fruit then took a big bite. "thanks" Emily said giggling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

-Tai sighs.- "What is you name miss."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

"my name is Emily and your name is Tai am i right?" Emily said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

-Tai looks away and acts odd.- "Um you must have me miss tooken for some one eash."

OOC: Lol misstooken for lol that is funny.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

"okay then whats your name?" Emily said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

-Tai thinks of a name and giggles.- "Name's Shaden."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

"okay shaden nice to meet you" Emily said then looked at the sky again.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

-Tai looks down.- "Tai told me he likes you but he isto marry my brother Yulan and does not want to but is scared. He loves you but does not truely know you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

"oh wel if i told you, your probably going to kill me" She said, her eyes were close like she was sleeping.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

-Tai looks at Emily he hold her.- "You can sleep in my arms."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

Emily starts hugging him. "o..okay" she murmured in her sleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

-Wind blows Tai's hood back ands he jumps a bit. Trys to fix the hood and he sees Ven spying on him and Emily. Ven comes over.- "Well oh well Tai you like this girl I see but scared of Yulan."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

Emily was to deeply asleep and couldnt hear them.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

-Yulan appaers by them is mad and looks at tai. Tai puts Emily down and makes dark aura appaer around him.- "Yulan that is it I'm not you pet you do not own my soul no one does if i wantto love some one and leave you I can you do not own me at all you never did so get over it or I have to get your nightmare into this and She is more differ now when she has a child in her." -Yulan looks scared and hides behind Ven. He hates when Tai says his nightmare meaning Ali when she is mad like heck.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

Emily woke up and looked around her. "whats with all the yelling?" She said in a low voice.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

-Tai sees Emily wake. Yulan walks to Emily.- "Um I'm giving you Tai be good to him if you not I'm taking him back."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

Emily was confused and didnt say anything all she did was nod at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

-Yulan walks off after kissing Tai one last time on his lovely light pink lips. He left with Ven crying and Ven saying it is ok you know you hurt him alot. Tai was shocked and blushied.-

OOC: Ok Hold the phone what happen to Sasori, Suruno, Sasuke, Sora, Roxas[both], and Ali where are they.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

Emily just shrugs and gets up then starts walking to shake off the sleepness.

OOC: wel the last thing i remember is that Ali healed sora and roxas was fighting and kimiko was watching the fight(i think). Suruno wel narurider havent post anything so thats all i remembered


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

-Tai sighs.-

OOC: ok what about Sasori you have not post him yet at all. Ok bye.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

OOC: oh yeah i forgot are you leaving?

Emily looks back and said, "is something wrong?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

-Tai looks at Emily and scared if she does not like him the same.-


----------



## Narurider (Jul 19, 2009)

OOC: I stopped posting because this turned into Kingdom hearts


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 19, 2009)

OOC: It is only for a bit. I only did two plushies from there come on. Pleace come back. T.T


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 19, 2009)

Emily looks down and was blushing a little. "so uumm.....do you want to....nevermind i think you probably dont want to" Emily said in a shy voice. Then Emily starts to contiune walking with her head down still blushing.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 20, 2009)

hello ive never seen you around here


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Tai looks at Emily.- "Do you want to see me change into a cute kitty or a mouse. I have to train my dad gets mad if i do not train on my changing forms."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Emily looks and  him and giggled. "how about a kitty i dont like mouse" Emily said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 20, 2009)

OOC"wow lot's of new ppl here can i get some info here please?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Tai turns into a kitty with a bow around his neck.- "Mew."

OOC: Hi Spike welcome back. Ok Tai and Ven are darkia's sons. Darkia is Orochimaru's twin. Yulan was Tai's boyfriend now ex. Sora and the two Roxas are plushies from Kingdom Hearts taking over here a bit.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Emily was acting like a child. "awww. thats soooo cute" Emily said picking tai up and petting him.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 20, 2009)

OOC"oh ok thanks

spike"oh great a lost kid and her cat


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Tai purrs and likes her on the cheek.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Emily giggled and kissed him on the forehead.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 20, 2009)

um little girl did you get lost?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali walks around and looks for Sasori. She has Sora on her shoulder,Roxas [blond on her head.] and Roxas [Black] She is holding.- "Where is he at i hope Sasori is ok."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Emily looked at spike and said, "no i live here and my house is somewhere in the forest."

MeanWhile

Sasori was at the hot springs relaxing. "now this is the life" he said smiling."

MeanWhile

kimiko started to look around and said, "i think im lost?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Sasori.- "Can I join you I do not want to get sick from the cold. Man I hope the girls do not spy on us."

-Yukesema Ali sees Kimiko and walks behind her and taps her shoulder.- "Hi Kimiko."

-Tai looks bored.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

"sure you can" he said smiling.

kimiko turns around and said, "hi Ali"

Emily was still petting tai who was still a cat.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 20, 2009)

well do you need help geting home


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha jumps in the hot springs was in only boxers. Ali hears a splash and looks at Kimiko. The plushies run to where sasuke and Sasori is and up in.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Kimiko followed the plushies and saw sasori and sasuke in the hot springs.

"no i can find my way home and im not a little kid" Emily said getting up and starts walking home with tai in her arms.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees the guys and blushing at Sasori and hides.-

-Tai asleep.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasori saw Ali and hides behind a giant rock. Kimiko smiles and said, "mind if i join you boys"

Emily made it home and put Tai on top of her pillow while she goes take a shower.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 20, 2009)

well ok then BYE!! emily*climbs roof*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blushing.- "i want to join too can I Sasori."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

"uuhh....sure you can girls" sasori said blushing. Kimiko took her shirt and her skirt off and jumps in. "canon ball!!" kimiko said and splashed in and some water splashed on Ali and sasuke. Kimiko giggled and sits next to sasuke.

Emily was done and steps out of the bathroom with a towel on while she walks in her room looking for some clothes to wear.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali has a white shirt on and nothing under. She zips up her jacket.- "Hey Kimiko do not do that." -She scared.-

-Sora giggles.- "I know Ali does not wear stuff under her outfit lol." -Roxas[Blond] looks at Ali's black pants and grabs her and pulls her in.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

"okay im sorry" kimiko said sounding like child. Kimiko was relaxing while her body starts to float in the water.

Emily put some good clothes on and lays on the bed while she looks at the ceiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at the plushies and sees Sora trying to undo the zipper.- "Sasori help me here do not just watch this three try to do this to me or i come back to haunt you in your sleep."

-Sasuke Uchiha laughs at what Ali sayed.- "Sasori save her or the plushies will get to her... never mind." -Hides his head in the water.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasori walked over to the plushies and put them to the hot springs. "dont ever do that" sasori said clenching his teeth. Kimiko came out of the water and yelled, "haha! sasori i took off your boxers." Kimiko was laughing really loud. Sasori sits down and said, "sasuke can you please get my boxers from kimiko please."

OOC: LOL!! i cant believe kimiko did that


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali giggles.- "Kimiko give them to me. lol."

-Sora unzips Ali's jacket. He pokes Sasori.- "Sasori I dare you to put your arms around her."

OOC: Poor Ali. -hands her a tolow to gets out and put on. She does and hides behind the rock and changes.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

"poor sasori cant move from your spot. Come on get your boxers or i'll burn them" kimiko said still laughing. "seriously give them back" Sasori said still not moving from his spot. Hes boxers show pandas around it. "please sasuke go get my boxers please im begging you" Sasori said his face was bright red of emberassment.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets back in and is by Sasori.- "Kimiko give then to me if Sasori wants them he has to kiss me for them."

-Sasuke Uchiha looks out of the water.- "Oh ok what did you want Sasori i was trying to hide."

-Roxas looks at Sasori and thinks he is Axel and clings to Sora scared.-

-Ali[me] Holds a plushie of Axel by Sasori.- "Ithink Sasori and Axel not the same."  -Yukesema Ali takes the plushie and giggles. She likes the hair.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Kimiko smiles and said, "okay" Then kimiko swims next to Ali and give her sasoris boxers. "Ali please give me my boxers" He said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali giggles.- "After you kiss me Sasori or you do not love me no more." -She hides them behind her.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasori smiles and kisses her on the lips. "now?" Sasori said smiling. kimiko went swimming around for a while.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gives them back after kissing him back.-

-Sasuke uchiha holds Axel Plushie.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasori puts them on quick and starts putting his head in the water to find kimiko for pay back. "looking for me?" kimiko said sitting on top of a rock. "yes i want to tell you something? so get down from that rock" Sasori said smiling. "no i know what your going to do" kimiko said sticking her tounge out at him. "no im serious" Sasori said acting serious. Kimiko jumped down and swimmed towards sasori. "what?" She said getting mad.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 20, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha and Yukesema Ali alone. Ali gets out Sasuke does to he looks at her and sees she is mad like heck and know what she is going to do. He grabed her and looked in her eyes.- "Do not call him. He can hurt any one you can't wake him now you have the child if you wake him now You and the child might die." -Ali pulls away. She goes behind the Rock and changes into her gothic out fit.- 

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasuke and starts the saying for The God of Chaos.- "Oh Might Lord of Darkness Pain..." -Sasuke Uchiha stops her and pins her to a tree. Sasuke Uchiha yells so Sasori and Kimiko can hear him.- "Ali look you not like that no more your heart is not his toy any more if you wake him he well use you and eat the child you know what happen to your mother she called him when you where born and he eat her soul not your so stop this befor you die like her."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 20, 2009)

Before Sasori was about to do something he heard sasuke yelling at Ali. Kimiko heard it too kimiko started to feel a bit sick so she got out of the water and put her clothes one. Sasori was still in the water looking at the sky trying to ignore all the yelling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali yells back at Sasuke.- "I do not give a crap any more now cause Sasori likes Kimiko not me So bye." -She disappaers to some where only her, Tai, Ven, and Darkia know of. The plase is the tower of Ice only they can get into cause they know how to.-

-Sasuke Uchiha heart broken and leaves kimiko with Sasori and goes to Darkia's hut crying.-

Darkia out side and sees Sasuke run into his arms.- "Sasuke you know I'm not a father to you but you think I am evey time you here what is up do not tell me. You are hurt and need help." -Sasuke Uchiha nod yes. Darkia takes him in the hut.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

"see its all your fault sasori" kimiko said looking at him. "me it was you who started it" Sasori said getting out of the hot springs and got dressed. "wel i dont care if i started it. if sasuke needs me...oh wait nevermind he wont need me because i'll be somewhere sasuke cant find me while i kill myself to death." kimiko said already leaving the village. "wel fine go kill yourself." Sasori said he started to head to the akatsuki base.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

OOC: I'm skiping to three mounts ok cause Ali stays in the ice two that long and Darkia takes care of her and Sasuke um  ok what happen to him. -Looks around.- Sasuke aaaa gone missing.

-Sasuke Uchiha.- "I gone to the Ice Mountes to train in the deep snow and fallen in three times." -Laughs.- "That reminds me of another story you did Ali of Seshomaru and Kagome. Ok back to the story. Wait is Kimiko still with us I be sad." -walks to Sasuke and dresses him like Sesshomaru and pushes him into the deep swon is dressed like Kagome.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasori was in the akatsuki base crying in his sleep.

kimiko already left she was walking to find a place where sasuke cant find her. she was crying and contiune walking she keeps on triping over some rocks and big tree branches. She had a few scratches on her cheek beause of falling and lots of cuts on her legs, some of them were deep cuts that the blood wont stop.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha finds Kimiko is dressed as Sesshomaru still but help Kimiko up and carrys her to a lake.-

-Ali [Me dressed as kagome] sees Ali and goes to her.- "Ali come on please smile for me or no more love feelings for you." -Ali smiles little and then giggles.- "Ok come one lets get Sasori and tell him what happen wait where is Sori he is born or wait oh I member he is later on when you at the base and fishie finds him and carrys him in the base." -Me and Ali head to the base.-

OOC: Ok why am I Kagome I feel off in this roleplay.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

Kimikos skin was pale white from losing to much blood.

Sasori was in his room and haves the door locked.

I see Ali[you] interrupting the RP again. "Ali[you] what are you doing here?" I said with my right hand on my hip.

OOC: so true


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Sesshomaru[Sasuke Uchiha] cleans Kimiko's cut with the water then puts healing cream on it.- "Kimiko my sweet you ok"

-Yukesema Ali runs off and sees Sasuke as Sesshomaru.- "Oh ok I seen odd thinks in my life but Sasuke You are not Hot as Sesshomaru."

-Kagome[Ali me] giggles knocks on Sasori's window.- "I know Kate[you] but I want to help Ali and Sasuke is Sesshomaru still gezzz."

OOC: I feel like I need a ninja out fit to fit into the rp.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

kimmiko woke up and looked at sasuke. "sasuke....what are you wearing or am i seeing things?" kimiko said looking at him.

Sasori woke up and opened the window. "what do you want?" he said looking at Ali[you].

"okay, but just let me say this sasuke. Your soooo cute as Sesshomaru he is my cute demon dog" I said sounding like a total big fan of sesshomaru.

OOC: yeah you do need one


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha[Sesshomaru] looks at Kimiko.- "Ali made me ware this she is Kagome."

-Kagome[Ali Me] slaps Sasori.- "You do not get how Ali loves you so deeply you need to think of your child or you do not care anymore. Ali would give up her umm...for you to had that child and you do this to her. You where her first you tooken her and you gust put her aside. Gezz you need to make your bed when you mess it."

-Yukesema Ali behind Ali and giggles.- "Ok that is odd saying "You need to make your bed when you mess it."

OOC: Ok I well change but huh who. -Sasuke Uchiha changes back into him self.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

"oh because i thought i hit my head pretty hard" kimiko said trying to get up but was feeling a bit dizzy.

"yes i love her very much but she thinks i like kimiko but i dont we were just playing around" Sasori said sounding serious.

I left the RP and just let Ali[you] help in that big mess.

OOC: okay


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko and sighs.- "Kimiko you where acting like you where drunk or in love with Sasori I was upset and i left you to have time to pick so who did you pick me or Sasori which one you can't love both if you want both then I'm done I do not want to be used.

-Ali[me] looks at Sasori.- "Playing around is like cheating. You need to pick Ali given you three month to pick which one Ali or Kimiko. I know Ali if you pick both she well leave you and you never hear from her again."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

"sasuke i hate sasori but you.....your the one that i love and no one else" Kimiko said hugging him. Sasori looked at Ali and sighs. "Ali i love you and i always want you to be by my side the person who makes me happy is you thats how much i love you" Sasori said looking at Ali


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali did not belivie him and walks off. Ali[me] grabs her and slaps her hard and she falls.- "What is that for."

-Ali[me] looks mad my eyes go red.- "You need to give him another time if he plays around then leave him you sould not get hurt by him you. And if he does hurt you again or plays around. Sasori looks at his." -holds a sword.- "I well cut off your thing and leave you there and Take Ali." -Ali scared know she would do that too.-

-Sasuke uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "You say you love me yet you mess around with Sasori you like to use me do you." -mad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasori is scared of Ali[you] and hides under his bed. Kimiko gets mad and starts to cry. "fine dont believe me what do you think i always like to be with you and stay and help you with your problems because i care for you and loved you, but no you have to say that i was lieing fine im just going to leave you and the girl you always loved." Kimiko said then stands up and walks away from sasuke still crying.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha gets mad walks over to Ali[me] and yells.- "That is it Ali your dead come here." -Ali[me] runs away Sasuke runs after me and pins to a tree and stabes me with a sword i had. i gets off the sword and looks at Sasuke. Sasuke runs to Kimiko and hugs her crying.- "Kimiko I love you it is the writes fult thinks like this if she does it again i well hurt her more." 

-Ali[me] looks at my hole.- "Oww." -heals.-

OOC: I g2g to bed.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

Kimiko hugged him back but was still crying. "i love you too" kimiko said. Sasori was still under the bed and he fell asleep there.

OOC: okay night Ali im going to bed too.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks under Sasori bed and sees him. She gets him out and hugs him.- "Wake love."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasori woke up and said, "who, what, where?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali fallen asleep holding Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasori smiles and put her on his bed and lays beside her.

OOC: hey what happened to Tai and Emily?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali in her sleep hugs Sasori.-

-Tai wakes and looks around.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasori hugged her in his sleep too.

Emily was asleep on her bed while Tai who was still a cat on her pillow. "i love you" She said in her sleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Tai licks her cheek.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

Emily giggled and moved then she fell off the bed. "what happened?" She said looking around but saw nothing. "ow! i think the back of my head is bleeding" She said touching it with her right hand.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes and sees Sasori by her.-

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.-

-Tai heals Emily.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasori was still asleep dreaming about food.

Kimiko smiles at sasuke and said, "do you want to go somewhere?"

"thanks" Emily saaid smiling. "im really clumsy today. oh and tell me whats your real name and dont lie" She said looking a Tai.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Tai looks at her.- "My name is Tai Saiven Uvendar."

-Yukesema Ali leaves Sasori's room and goes out in the hall. Hears a little boy yell and roms out and sees Sori her soon.- "Stop do not hurt him. Please Pain he is my son."

-Pain looks at Ali then looks at Sori and sees his eyes like Ali's.- "Sorry Ali I did not know." -Sori ran to Ali mad.-

-Sori yells at her.- "Why did you leave me mom after I was born it was not right."

OOC: Ok Sori is older then three month He is only one year old. I made a year past. Cause in the story of this roleplay Sori is a year old.

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles at Kimiko.- "Oh ok where."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

"Hi Tai, so do you want anything eat?" Emily said getting up and heading into the kitchen that haves flowers designs around the kitchen walls.

Sasori starts chewing on the pillow in his sleep.

"wel i dont know but i really want to go swimming" kimiko said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 21, 2009)

-Tai never eats. He gets sick oddly when he eats food.-

-Sori looks at Ali.- "Mom where is dad."

-Yukesema Ali takes him to Sasori's room and Sori jumps on the bed.-

-Sasuke Uchiha sits up.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 21, 2009)

Emily just looks at him then starts cooking something for herself. "so uumm.....where do you live?" Emily said smiling.

Sasori woke up and grabed sori by the shirt. "what are you doing here cant you see im sleeping" Sasori said then yawns a little.

"so do you want to go swimming?" Kimiko said giggling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 22, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha is not sure.-

-Sori looks at Sasori and looks like him.- "You are cold dad I wanted to see you."

-Yukesema Ali scared.-

-Tai looks down.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 22, 2009)

Kimiko stops smiling and starts walking to the lake.

"oh wel hi son" Sasori said smiling then puts him down.

Emily finishes cooking and puts her plate of food on the table. "is something wrong?" Emily said looking at Tai.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 22, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha follows Kimiko but scared.-

-Sori hugs his dad.- "Daddy mommy keep me away from you she told me you where dead."

-Tai can't tell her she is Darkia's son cause it is forbidden.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 22, 2009)

Kimiko contiunes walking and the path keeps getting darker and darker.

"is that true Ali" Sasori said looking at Ali.

Emily just starts eating her food then looks at him with a smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 22, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.-

-Yukesema Ali nods yes and crys.- "I thought you would hate him cause he is a demon."

-Tai scared.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 22, 2009)

Kimiko looks back and said, "whats wrong sasuke?"

"its okay Ali i wont hate him hes my son" Sasori said smiling.

"your really quiet Tai" Emily said still eating.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 22, 2009)

-Sori happy his tails appaers and they are 18 tails.-

-Tai still his cat form.-

-Sasuke Uchiha feels dizz and passes out.-

-Yukesema Ali looks at them two.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 22, 2009)

"wow 18 tails wel thats new" Sasori said laughing.

Kimiko walks over to sasuke and said, "sasuke are you okay?"

Emily giggled at Tai and said, "your really cute as a cat." Emily heard something knock on the door three times then she stops smiling. "be right back" Emily said in a different tone. Emily opened the door and steps outside closing the door behind her for Tai cant hear. "what do you want Ricky?" Emily said looking at him. "i got a mission for you" Ricky said giving her a letter. "So whos the lucky person that gets to die?" Emily said opening the letter. "his name is James" Ricky said with an evil expertion on his face. "James from the village of sand" Emily said looking at Ricky and he nods. "this is so going to be easy"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 22, 2009)

-Sori smiles.-

-Yukesema Ali left the room.-

-Tai cold.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 22, 2009)

Sasori looks at Ali leaving the room. "is something wrong Ali?" Sasori said walking after her.

Ricky disappered and Emily went back inside and saw Tai. "are you okay Tai" Emily said petting him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks sad.-

-Sori looks at his mom and dad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 23, 2009)

"Ali please tell me whats wrong?" Sasori said sounding worrried.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down and sighs.- "Sasori what do we do about Sori you and i aaa never mind."

-Tai shivers. He cold.-

-Sasuke Uchiha sees someone spying on him and Kimiko. He looks scared.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 23, 2009)

"what?" Sasori said looking at her.

Emily picked up tai and put him on her bed she grabed a blanket and cover him to keep him warm.

"sasuke whats wrong?" Kimiko said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 23, 2009)

-Ali Yukesema looks down.- "About that night."

-Tai wakes up and turns into his human form and forgot when he changes into a kitty with out mastering it his clouths not on.- "Ekk."

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "Nothing."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 23, 2009)

"oh" Sasori said.

Emily was outside with her bow and arrows getting ready to head to the village of sand. Then emily forgot something then went into her room and saw Tai naked. She scream then covered her eyes and said, "im sorry i didnt notice you uumm....i better go" She starts to head out of he room.

"oh okay" kimiko said said looking at him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "I'm sorry what can we do."

-Tai blushing.- "My cloths left at the woods."

-Sasuke Uchiha looks around.- "Kimiko I'm sorry I worried yo.." -gets stabed in the back.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 27, 2009)

"i dont know" sasori said looking down.

"i'll--i'll go get them for you okay" Emily said then sshe just put her bow and arrows down while she go finds Tai's clothes.

Kimiko was about to say something but then she stops and saw sasuke got stabed on the back. She took out the knife and trys to cover the wound with her hands to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 28, 2009)

OOC: I be away for some time I be back on the 9th of next month.

-Yukesema Ali looks sad.-

-Tai thinks of his brothers that they are to kill Sasuke cause he might give Ali to Orochimaru.-

-Sasuke Uchiha heals up again.- "I'm ok Kimiko but I'm scared the assassin was not from Kori. I hope Ali finds out soon." -He passes out from blood loss.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 16, 2009)

Isaac is leaning agaist a tree just out side of the Leaf; his scythe beside him. He rubs his brand new Leaf symbol tattoos on his upper arms. 
He smiles and thinks, _"It's alot better then wearing those stupid headbands."_
He pushes himself of the tree and grabs his scythe and walks down a path away from the Leaf.
"It was nice for the Hokage to give me a day off." He mumbles to himself as he continues to walk down the path.

---

Isaac stops walking and looks around. He was walking for quite sometime and lost track of time. 
"Geeze, this is annoying. I should have payed more attention to what I was doing." Isaac says to himself, "But I have never been out here before, I think I'll do some looking around."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 16, 2009)

-Sora Plushie runs past Isaac looking for Roxas.-

OCC: The plushies are still here nooo get away from them awww. Oh Sorry for the lateness I was playing the Sims.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 16, 2009)

One of Isaacs scythe blades jut out infront of Sora. He pulls the blade agaist it's gut.
"What the hell are you?" Isaac demands, he's never seen such a creature.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

-Sora plushie looks at Isaac.- "I'm looking for my boyfriend aaa brother." -Looks at him.- "Ohhh crap I telled that my brother is my boyfriend ekkk."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 17, 2009)

"You didn't answer my question creature, what the hell are you!" Isaac demands, "Tell me or I'll cleave you in two!"
_"I've got an idea..."_ Isaac thinks then says looking into the creatures eyes, "Bringer of darkness."
Sora is trapped in the genjutsu.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

-Roxas hads a bad feeling and appaers to where Sora is and holds his kyeblads.- "Hands off my Sora you or you face me." -in his black cloak.- "Let him go you."

-Ali[me] looks at Roxas.- "Ekkk no not that move not the God's Judgment." -Looks at Isaac.- "If you want to live free Sora."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 17, 2009)

Isaac smiles, moves his scythe and kicks Sora into the nearest tree then releases the genjutsu.
"Alright creature, I'll be your opponent." Isaac says.
Isaac takes up his stance and flows his chakra through his scythe(like Asuma did with his trench blades) to increase the range and cutting power.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

-Ali[me] looks at Sora. I pick him up. Looks at Roxas and Isaac.- "Xemnas is cuter."

-Roxas shivers and runs to hide cause of Ali likes Xemnas.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Aug 17, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> OOC: I be away for some time I be back on the 9th of next month.
> 
> -Yukesema Ali looks sad.-
> 
> ...



"Ali  why are u sad?" Sasori said looking at her.

Emily was already at the woods looking for Tai's clothes.

"i got to get you out of here" kimiko said, she picked sasuke up and started to head back to town.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks away.-

-Sasuke Uchiha out cold.-

-Tai looks down.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Aug 17, 2009)

sasori sighs then said, "Ali please tell me"

kimiko made to the hospital and the nurses took care of the rest. While kimiko went back to sasukes house to go grabe her flute. Then went back to the woods.

"wheres his clothes?" Emily said to herself. She was still looking for Tai's clothes.


----------



## universal loli expert (Aug 17, 2009)

OCC: hi i am back sorry for not posting for so long

haguto wakes up the next day after a hard night of training


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down and crys.- "You hurt me that night Sasori. I tryed to stop you but you aaa." -She looks away.-

-Tai's clothes by a tree.-

-Sasuke Uchiha crys when he out cold.-

-The Assassin is after Ali. The Assassin is from the Sound to get Ali to go with orochimaru.-

-Ali[Me] looks mad.- "Can't Orochimaru give it up already. Ali well never be his wife."

-Roxas plushie looks at Sora and crys.-

OOC: Hi fluffy fox we been took over by plushies from Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## universal loli expert (Aug 17, 2009)

OCC: nooooo how could that have happened

after getting up haguto goes and get dressed and something to eat


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

-Sora wakes and Roxas kisses his lips.-

-Ali[Me] looks at Sora and Roxas.- "Roxas + hyper + Sora = love." -Giggles.-

OCC: I was bored and did it.

-Xemnas appaers by Ali.- "Hello can you help me find Ali[Me]."

-Yukesema Ali shivers and hids behind Sasori.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Aug 17, 2009)

OCC: ohhh okay

after eating haguto goes out and walks around town


----------



## Azure Thistle (Aug 17, 2009)

"im sorry Ali" sasori said. "who are you?"

Emily got his clothes and went back to her house. "hey Tai i got your clothes" She said smiling.

Kimiko is far away from the leaf village she was in a secret place where no one can find the crystal lake. She was playing her flute while the lake change to different colors when shes playing the flute.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

-Xemnas looks at Sasori.-

-Yukesema Ali scared.-

-Ali[me] looks at Haguto.-

-Tai looks at Emily and smiles.-

-Sora stops Roxas and point to Ali and haguto.- "You have to keep it in to when find Ali and then do it. -Roxas grabs Sora and goes to Ali and Sasori. He sees Xemnas and hold Sora.- "Nooo i do not want to leave my love."


----------



## universal loli expert (Aug 17, 2009)

while walking around town haguto goes and shopes for food


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice role play. Sorry for the interruption!


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

OOC: I think I was inogered. T.T


----------



## universal loli expert (Aug 17, 2009)

OCC: y were u talking to me or kate


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

OOC: You as me. Ali[me] looked at your character.


----------



## universal loli expert (Aug 17, 2009)

OCC: oh sorry

haguto looks at ali and says hello


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

-Ali[Me] waves.- "Hi have you seen a plushie that looks like this." -Shows a pic of Xemnas.- "He is after Roxas too aaaa hurt him."


----------



## universal loli expert (Aug 17, 2009)

no sorry i couldnt help


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

-Xemnas sees Roxas and Sora. Roxas and Sora run to Ali[me]. Xemnas follows and sees me gets scared.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 17, 2009)

OCC: Well my character was completle left in the dust... If that continues I see no point in posting in here...


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

OOC: Nooooo Fire please no leave. -hugs you.-

-Ali[Me] looks at Isaac and pulls him to me and the others.- "Say hi everyone to Isaac or meet my soul egde." -Sora scared of Isaac but Ali more and says hi. Roxas does too.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 17, 2009)

Isaac laughs so hard he leans on his scythe for support.
"Your funny! You think you can threaten me? I've kill thousands of men at one time, you can possibaly expect me to be scared of you." Isaac says after he's done laughing.
He gets back into his stance and re-activates the wind chakra in the blades, his face getting serious.
"Show me what you've got then."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 17, 2009)

-Ali[Me] looks at Isaac.- "I do not want you to die like Kid did or Fire will leave." -Xemnas thinks he could get Roxas and take him away but when he was about to I attack him and he lays there hurt.- "Roxas is not your toy Xemnas he with Sora back off or you lost some think."

-Yukesema Ali looks at Ali.- "She is cold."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 18, 2009)

"Kid. You mean 'Kid' Hyuga. He's dead?" Isaac almost sound sad, "Good, he was a traitor to the village, he deserved to die. As for me dieing that isan't possible."
He looks around his location.
Isaac make a one handed handseal and yells, "Wind Release: Great Breakthrough!"
Because of everyones range it makes them going flying back, trees have been pushed over and broken. The Isaac dissappears in a whirlwind of leafs.

---
Just outside Konoha

"What is going on here?" Isaac asks himself.
He walksing back into the Leaf.
"I better tell the Hokage."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Aug 18, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> -Xemnas looks at Sasori.-
> 
> -Yukesema Ali scared.-
> 
> ...



sasori looked at Xemnas.

Emily gave Tai his clothes then grabed her bow and arrows. "if you need me ill be at the sand village kil- i mean looking for a friend of mine" She said smiling.

Kimiko went to the hospital to go check on sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 18, 2009)

-Ali[me] block.- "Hey do not attack. Um would you hurt Ali if you met her."

-Xemnas looks at Sasori.-

-Tai sighs gets dress then leaves and left a note saying Emily it will not work with you and me cause you want to kill Kimiko that is Ali's friend and if you do I have to kill you.-

-Sasuke Uchiha heals again and wakes.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Aug 19, 2009)

after the strange conversation haguto goes to finish his walk around town


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 19, 2009)

"Hokage-sama there is somthing weird going on." 
"What is it Isaac?"
"Well there are these creatures that I've never seen before."
"Are they dangerous?"
"They could be, they've threatened to use a 'devastating' technique on me."
"Well scince I have not seen them I'll have you followed by a three man ANBU team. They won't get in the way and will only survey. Thay won't come to your rescue if you get attacked."
"Right, later Hokage-sama!" Isaac finishes as he leaves the room.

--- In the Leaf ---

Isaac turns around and sees a ANBU on a roof watching him, Isaac turns from him.
_"This is the weirdest feeling; being watched."_ Isaac thinks to himself as he continues to walk.
After a few more steps his stomach growls. Knowing he's hungery he heads over to Ichiraku Ramen for some food.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 19, 2009)

-Roxas is mad Sora eat all his Sea Salt Ice cream and looks for Sora to put him in his place. He sees Sora.- "Ohhh Sorie why did you eat all my icecream you know i have to put you in your place now." -Sora looks scared Roxas pins him to the sofa. He thinks of crap he is hyper.-

-Yukesema Ali sits by me.- "Ali why is Roxas on Sora was he going to hurt him for taking the last icecream." -I do not anwsure and looks away.- "Fine do not talk to me I look for Sasori and ask him." -She leaves and looks for Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Aug 20, 2009)

"who are you?" sasori said.

Emily was about to leave but had a bad feeling about killing so she went to the woods to think things through.

Kimiko went in his room and saw sasuke awake.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 20, 2009)

-Xemnas looks at Saori.- "My name is Xemnas."

-Tai in the forest near Kori.-

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Kimiko you sould have helped Ali that Assassin was from the Sound He is after Ali."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Aug 20, 2009)

"who are u looking for?" sasori said.

Emily was walking around the woods and didn't notice she was few feet away from Tai. Then someone knocked her out cold and fell to the ground. "that was to easy" he said to himself.

"okay but wheres Ali?" kimiko said.

OOC: im going to bed so night Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 20, 2009)

-Xamnes looks at Sasori.- "I'm looking for Roxas."

-Tai looks sad.-

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.- "Why Sora and Roxas."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 20, 2009)

Isaac finishes eating, thanks the chef, pays and walks to the main gate.

---At main gate.---

"Yo, Isaac I'm not suposed to let anyone out or in today for some reason. Sorry man." The gate watcher tell Isaac.
"I know why, it has something to do with my mission." Isaac says and shows the gate watcher the not from the Hokage.
The gate watcher reads it over, nods and says, "Alright it looks legit, see ya later."
"Later." Isaac responds and walks out of the gate.

---In the forest surrounding Konoha.---

_"I don't see any signs of those beasts anywere."_ Isaac thinks to himself and makes an annoyed face.
He turns to see an ANBU right in his face, she removes her mask.
"There is seven of us, six in a circular formation around you all link via wireless mics.. I'm suposed to watch you for myself." The female ANBU tells him.
Isaac smiles and says, "I had know idea the Hokage was sending that many ANBU. Like I can't protect myself."
He leans on his scythe and continues, "So what's your story?"
The ANBU looks at Isaac blankly, "I can't tell you anything about me being in the ANBU."
Isaac stands on his own shrugs and says, "Oh well."
Isaac turns and walks in the dirction he was heading before and the female ANBU puts her mask back on and body flickers into the trees.

OCC: Is the Hokage male or female, since it's your RP it's up to you.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 20, 2009)

OCC: -slapes my forehead.- She is female. T.T It is aaa Tsunade. She been the head of the leaf in the great power too. 

-Raven trys to get Sora to eat him. Sora runs past Isaac.-

-Sora yelling and runs to Isaac. He chings to his leg.- "Help me that bird trying to eat me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 20, 2009)

OCC: Ok I was unaware that it was Tsunade.

Isaac looks down at one of those things again.
"Help you? I think I might enjoy watching you being pulled apart by a bird." Isaac says and kicks Sora  off him into a tree.
Isaac whistles and yells, "Here birdy, birdy, birdy!"

The ANBU close into a tighter circle to watch what is going on.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 20, 2009)

-Sora crys.- "awwww Roxas save me."

-Roxas runs and saves Sora and holds him. Raven looks at Sora and Roxas.-

-Raven turns into his human form and picks them up.- "So you the guys my master told me about. Kinda odd you two from a differ world and end up here and do not know how to get back home."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 20, 2009)

_"Some kind of transformation jutsu."_ Isaac thinks and gets into his stance just in case.
"Another world? What do you mean another world?" Isaac asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 20, 2009)

-Sora and Roxas at the same time say.- "We both from Twilight Town it is an other world."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 20, 2009)

"Another world... How did you get here?" Isaac asks.

"Go tell Lady Tsunade, she has to hear about this." An ANBU member tells another.
"Right." The other responds and dissappears.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 20, 2009)

-Roxas looks at Them.- "Some girl grabed me and Sora and puled us into the darkness then we came to we met Ali and she told us where we where."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 20, 2009)

The ANBU returns from the Hokage building.
"She said to take them out." The ANBU tells the female ANBU.
She nods and appears behind Isaac.
"Your suposed to take them out, Lady Tsunades order." She whispers to him.
Isaac tightens his grap on his scythe and says, "Understood."
He chanels his wind chakra into his scythes blades.
"You two are under order to be eleminated." He tells Sora and Roxas then he points at Raven and continues, "You leave, if you get in the way there will be pointless blood spilt."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 20, 2009)

-Roxas get mad and makes his keyblades appaers. He is mad.- "I had it with people trying to kill me and Sora." -Sora crys.- "Noooo Roxas place if you do that move you die and then if Riku finds me i be his again. I love you." -Roxas looks down.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 20, 2009)

Isaac lunges at the one with the weapon. He slashes down but he missed, he scythe blade burring it's self up to the shaft. Issac pulls it out with ease.
He jumps back.
"Wind Release: Wind Cutter!" Isaac yells as swipes his scythe in a horizontal way.
A concintrated wind blast flies towards the three standing there.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 20, 2009)

-Roxas jumps into the air and his key blades and him glow white. He makes the Nobody sign appaers around Isaac.-

-Sora yells stop.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 20, 2009)

Isaac gets in a defencive stance, it's not to often he has to.
He make a one handed handseal and yell, "Wind Release: Great Breakthrough!"
A wind that can be compaired to a F5 tornado starts up in Roxas direction.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 21, 2009)

-Sora yells stop.- "Stop this pleace me and Roxas only want to go home if you keep fighting Roxas and you both well die Roxas' move killes him and who he use it on I do not want him or you to die. Roxas pleace stay with me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 21, 2009)

The female ANBU apears behind Isaac once again, she puts her hand on his shoulder.
"Stop, we will tell Lady Tsunade that you have killed them!" She yells over the howling wind.
Isaac stops the jutsu and all the ANBU dissappear.
"I'm leaving also, but if we ever cross paths again, I'll be sure to finish the job." Isaac says and dissappears in a whirlwind on leafs.

---Back in Konoha.---

Isaac heads to his family compound.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 21, 2009)

-Sora crys and looks down.-

-Ali[me] yelling at Lady Tsunade.- "Why kill Sora and Roxas they did not do anything woung They only want to get home geeez. You are evil just like Xemnas I hate you i wish a heartless come here and took your heart." -Dressed in an black coal from the Org. XIII.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 21, 2009)

After visiting with his father Isaac leaves to check if the Hokage knows about the mission.

---Hokage Building---

Isaac  has always like the way the Hokage building looks but he has never really known why. He steps though the big main enterance, he's greated by a younger looking girl.
"Can I help you Isaac-kun?" She asks.
Isaacs confused he responds, "I've never seen you before, how do you know my name?"
She giggles, "I'm your sisters friend."
"That makes sence, I'm going to see Lady Tsunade about my mission." Isaac says walking past her up a flight of stairs.
Isaac hears running behind him, he turns to see the little girl running after him she's yelling, "You can't go in right now, she's with somebody I just remembered!"
Isaac hols his hand out signaling for her to stop, "She won't mind."

He walks though the door. Tsunade is sitting in her chair looking as she always does. A girl infront of her desk turns around her face redend from yelling, Isaac remembers meeting with her before.
"Not you again." Isaac says pushing her aside and continues, "If you have not heard already the mision was a success."
"I have heard, apparently I'm wasn't the only one who found out." Tsunade says.
"Who else could know! I just finished this mission!" Isaac is shocked.
Tsunade motions at Ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 21, 2009)

-Ali[me] yells and sees Sora and Roxas appaers to me and yelling that Xemnas is after this world's heart.- "I thoght you saied you killed them Isaac lol guess not oh well I hope you know how to fight off heartless and nobodys or if not you betrapped and have to turn to Sora and Roxas for help haha."

-Yukesema Ali dressed like she did when she was from kh story in Org XII with hood up.- "Ali can you and them go back yet or you forget again I hate looking like this. I look like one of Xemnas followers I hate it but look good in black." -Looks at Tsunade and looks away. Her face can not be seen.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 22, 2009)

"Me? Turn to them?" Isaac says then laughs.
Isaac walks over to Ali(you) and Ali and picks them both up by thier collers, thier feet are a foot off the ground.
"Get out of Lady Tsunades office." Isaac says he's going to throw tem out the window
"Isaac stop!" Tsunade commands and walks over to them, "Drop them!"
Isaac does, they both land on thier ass. He picks up his scythe.
"Isaac since this is now your falt go make sure nothing gets into or out of this village, I'll take care of these two." Tsunade tells Isaac.
"Right." Isaac says and takes of out the door.
"As for you two, I got some questions for you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Ali[me].- "Blame her she is the one that is the writer not me. I'm a character that is put into the mess of her mind."

-Ali[me] looks at Ali and says something odd and Ali gets mad and yells she is not what I saied she is.- "Yeah sure you never once thought of what you doing is no human. You have to fine thinks and use them to get power oh and if you keep this up you be the one who killes the world that is why I made Sora and Xemnas and Roxas come to this world so you can undo their mess and yours so hahaha."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 23, 2009)

"This is annoying." Isaac mumblesw to himself as he jumps from gate to gate making sure evrything stays clear, "Why does this always happen to me?"
The female ANBU the Isaac was working with later appears beside him dressed like a normal ninja.
"What do you want?" Isaac is clearly annoyed.
"I heard of your situation, I came to help." She happily annouces.
"Well how gratefull." Isaac says sarcasticly.
"Fine then I lea..."
"No." Isaac inturupts her, "Stay it's good to have someone to talk too."

---Hokage Building---

Tsunade has no idea whats going on. She finally just yells, "Get out of my building!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 23, 2009)

-Sora and Roxas crys they hungery and Ali both of them out of money.- "We hungery awwww." -Both Ali's left Sora and Roxas with Tsunade.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 23, 2009)

Tsunades punches Sora and Roxas though the window, they fall towards the ground.

---Konohas Boarders---

"I've heard rumors that there are random traps set around the village, is it true?" Isaac asks.
The ANBU ninja doesn't answer for a while then just says, "Yes."
"What about all of the other rumors?"
"About half."
"Geeze, that interesting." Isaac says, "Lets take a brake."
"Right, lets go over here." She points out a spot.
She land then gets a shocked look on her face, "Isaac, don't move."
"What for?"
"In this area is one of those traps, If I move kunai will launch from that direction." She points dead ahead of her, "My body flicker isan't fast enough to dodge them."
Isaac she's she's thinking of something then looks depresses; she says, "Theres only one way."
She takes a step off the activation device and closes her eyes. She opens them and Isaacs standing there his arms spread out and blood coming out of his mouth.
A smile crosses his face, "You far much more skilled then I am, theres no point in you dieing. Besides none of the kunai have hit anything vital, I'll be fine."
He lowers his arms then falls to one knee, "It hurts like hell though."
The female ANBU picks him up and runs him to the hospital.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 23, 2009)

-Sora looks sad and crys. Roxas gets mad and jump to Tsunade and hold his key blades.- "Unlike Sora I hate being pushed around if you where me you hate it to not even having a heart so you could truely love some one and not be made fun of for it. I want a heart yet I'm just a nobody. So stop being mean or if not a heartless well turn you then you be a heartless then a nobody. If you have to much darkness in your heart you lose to them." -Roxas trying his best to help Tsunade not end like him.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 23, 2009)

Tsunade thinks of Jiraiya and looks down, "Leave."

---Konoha Hospital---

"Yes please heal him." The female ANBU says and they take Isaac off into the intencive care unit.
"I can't believe your still conscious after such an attack." One of the nuses says with shock.
Isaac smiles and says, "I've been though worse."
A senior nurse confirms what he said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 23, 2009)

OOC: Fira um Jiriaya is alive in my rp. But no one is rping him. T.T and Tsudane and him get married. -hides.-

-Roxas can tell she loves some one.- "You love someone yet you think he is dead or does not love you back do not hide it. I can tell I am a nobody yet I can tell thinks like that easy. You see I love some one but he told me he could not return my love cause I was his nobody and he was my somebody I run away tryed to disappaers yet he saved me and He tries his best to love me yet he waswith someone already. He run from that someone with me and we came here."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 23, 2009)

OCC: *Slaps forehead* Lol k.

Tsunade leaves her own office.

---Hospital---

Isaac is finished being bandaged and sits up.
"No lay down you badly hurt!" A nurse says to him.
"Don't even try he won't listen." The senior nurse says.
Isaac gets up, locates his scythe and walks into the waiting room, he's greated by the female ANBU. She runs up and kisses him, Isaacs eyes go wide.
"I'm Jennifer. thanks for saving me."
Isaac is confused as to what just happend, "Yeah... Your welcome."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 23, 2009)

-Roxas on her shoulder.- "I help you if you help me with my matter with Sora deal."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 23, 2009)

OCC: I have no clue how you want this to go, can you RP Tsunade?

"Isaac, you ok?"
"Yeah, yeah I'm fine. Why did you kiss me?"
"I was showing you my gratitude, I'm sorry."
"No, no don't be sorry it was just... unexpected." 
"Let's go grab a bite to eat, nothing is gonna happen to the village." Jennifer says and slaps Isaac on the back.
Isaac gets wide-eyed.
Isaac yells and Jennifer apologizes a million times over to a ramen shop.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 23, 2009)

OOC: you where doing ok. if you want me to rp her could you rp Jiraiya.

-Tsunade does not know what to do she thinks for a bit. She tells Roxas to let her think on it and Roxas nods his head. His belly growels loudl. She takes Sora and Roxas to the ramen show and Sora plays with the ramen that was given to him then he trys to fead roxas it and Roxas blushies red. Tsudane giggles little then looks away and sighs. Roxas looks at her and gives her some thing his favor icecream that he had in a ice box. She trys it and likes it.-

OOC: i want some sea-salt icecream.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 23, 2009)

OCC: I could do Jiraiya effortlessly, when do you wish for him to show up?

Isaac see's Tsunade at the ramen shop.
"Uh-oh, no good Tsunades there." Isaac says.
"You were injured she shouldn't care common."
"Alright."
They both sit down and order.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 23, 2009)

-Sora trys to feed Roxas but gets ramen on himself and crys.- "You big cry baby. Sora it be on." -Gets the ramen off and casts carga on Sora and Sora blushing.-

OOC; Anytime is fine.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 23, 2009)

OCC: Tomorrow, mesa tired(Jar Jar Binks referance).

"I don't think she noticed us, thats always good." Isaac says releaved.
Jennifer nods. An ANBU appears behind Jennifer and says, "You are needed."
The two dissappear and Isaac is left alown.
"Ditched, isan't that just annoying." Isaac sighs and starts eating his ramen.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 23, 2009)

OOC: Oh ok bye.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 23, 2009)

A man with long white hair sits beside Isaac. Isaac looks to see who it is then freaks out.
"Oh my God your Jiraiya! One of three ledgendary Sanin!" Isaac says.
"Yeah don't bother me kid." Jiraiya mumbles.
"I love your books too!"
"You read my books."
"Yes I love them."
As Jiraiya and Isaac start talking about his books Jiraiya turns his head and sees Tsunade.
"Hows it going Tsunade?" Jaraiya asks.

OCC: What ever happend to Orochimaru?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 23, 2009)

-Tsudane looks up and sees Jaraiya and looks shocked to see him.-

OOC: He is still alive. He made Ali turn him back to 20 years old and stop his aging or if she did not he do her when she is asleep. Ali was scared.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 23, 2009)

OCC: -.-' Jiraiyas a pervert but he isan't like that...

"What?" Jiraiya asks.
As Jiraiya and Tsunade talk Isaac is being ignored.
"Well this is annoying." Isaac gets up and leaves.
He wonders around the Konoha.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 23, 2009)

OOC: I know.

-Orochimaru younger comes in and looks around he looking for Sora and Roxas cause they know where Ali is at. Sora and Roxas hides by Tsunade.-

-Sora scared.- "Help we not going whit that guy he evil."

-Tsunade looks up and sees Orochimaru but does not know it is him.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 24, 2009)

"That looks like... Orochimaru!" Jiraiya jumps up and takes up a battle stance, "What are you doing in the Leaf Orochimaru."

Isaac is still just walking around Kanoha.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 24, 2009)

-Orochimaru looks at Jiraiya and Tsunade.- "I'm looking for Ali and two guys know where she is. I'm making Ali mine soon but I was about to kiss her two guys saved her and she run into a warp with the guys. One had red hair the other silver." -Sora and Roxas yell and hides close to Tsunade.-

-Tsunade looks at Orochimaru.- "What is you Orochimaru you after Ali alot why she is only a young one why do you have to marry her is there some mater to this. Ali does not care about you she told me befor she left here a year ago when she was around you never come to get her but when she hit 17 you want her."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 24, 2009)

Jiraiya holds his hand out, getting ready for a rasengan.
"Orochimaru, leave the Leaf and don't come back." Jiraiya threatens.

---Random place in Konoha---

Isaac walks into a walk.
"Ow." Isaac mumbles as he rubs his face.
"What was that about 'Heir to the Clan'?" The fimilar voice, it was Ian.
"None of your concern Ian."
"What happend to you, your all bangaged up?"
"I saved somebody."
"Risking you perfect little life?"
"Look I may be injured but if your looking for a fight I'll still beat you."
"Alright then, follow me to my sensei's training grounds."
Isaac follows Ian to a spot the flat and open. Straw dumbies place in random locations.
Isaac readies his scythe, Ian holds to kama.
"Alright then lets go." Isaac taunts.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 25, 2009)

-Orochimaru gets mad then disappaers.-

-Sora and Roxas think then yells.- "Nooo Ali with Riku and Axel not good at all they both tryed to get her in bed when she was with us in a story noo."

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sora and Roxas with the black coat hood up.- "Why are you to so scared for me I'm not the same weak Ali i was back then you two."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 25, 2009)

"Tsunade, what is going on?" Jiraiya asks.

---Isaacs fight---

Ian is on the ground rolling around in pain.
"See I didn't even have to use my weapon to beat you." Isaac says standing over him.
"I'm telling." Ian gasps out.
Isaac laughs, "You challenged me remember?"
Ian gets up and runs away. Isaac falls to one knee. 
"I might have taken it a little too far." Isaac pants.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 25, 2009)

-Tsunade sigh is not sure what is going on.-

-Sora look at the person that has the hood on and she disappaers.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 26, 2009)

"Well you look just as confused as I am." Jiraiya says.

---Training Grounds---

Isaac pulls himself to his feet.
"What doesn't kill you..." Isaac mumblles to himself.
He heads towards Konoha.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali removes the hood she looks differ she changed her look.- "I can tell you what is going on It is hard but Sora and rioxas tried to get away from everything in their world but dumb Ali[Me] left the Dark warp open and the people Sora and Roxas tryed to get away from followed them. But sad thing there is not the same amout of Darkness to get Sora and Roxas back home so we trying to find an other why. for them to get home."

-Ali[me] looks mad.- "Blame it all on me that is not right Demon you evil."

-Tsunade looks at Ali and thinks then ask.- "Ali um do you know of a girl name Ali she was from here but disappeared. I'm scared for her after I heard what Orochimaru wants of her. If you see her tell her come back to the village fast. I'm sorry that I told her not to come back but after this she needs to."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 26, 2009)

"So thier from another world?" Jiraiya is a little stunned.

---Main Gate---
"Yo." Isaac says as he walks through the gate and falls on his face.
The gate watche jumps over to help him, but Isaac uses his scythe to get himself back to his feet. The gate watcher is a Hyuga and activate his byuakugan to look at Isaacs chakra. It's really dull. He calls for help.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Jiraiya.- "Yes and Tsunade you did just told the Ali that was from here." -She turns back to her self with a blindfold on over her eyes.- "I been hiding."

-Tsunade looks at her and thinks then speaks. "Why do you have that on your eyes."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 26, 2009)

Jiraiya looks really confused.
"I've been gone for way too long."

---Konoha Hospital---

Isaac is blackout in a room. A nurse is stitting beside the bed just incase.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 26, 2009)

-Tsunade looks at Jiraiya.- "Jiraiya do you member a young girl that was with orochimaru that one time he was here when he was staying at the village hidden in Yukesema that girl is Ali she is growen up. It been a long time but she been differ."

-Yukesema Ali takes off the blindfond and sighs.- "Man with the blindfond on the light not so bright as it is with out."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 26, 2009)

Jiraiya thinks for a second.
His face lights up, "Oh, now I remember. You sure have grown."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali giggles.- "Yeah but i'm no longer the weak girl. Mr. Snakie can not hold me down no more. I better let you to talk um I aaa be around I have to get back to Sasori and Sori now. -She disappaers in darkness.-

-Sora and Roxas asleep with a cover on them. Sora holding roxas. It is cute.-

-Tsunade looks at the two by her.- "No wonder they where to going crasy they asleep."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 26, 2009)

"Crazy? What do you mean there were going crzy?" Jiraiya asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 26, 2009)

-Sora wakes up and say.- "She mean go hyper and do it Roxas and I are lovers."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 26, 2009)

Jiraiya nods slowly and says, "Ok then."

---Konoha Hostital---

Isaacs eyes slowly open. He rubs his head and looks around.
"Where... Am I?" He says slowly.
"Nurse! Nurse he's comming too!" Isaac hears his mother yell.
There is alot of talking about how he's luck to be awake so early. Isaac sits up but his father pushes him back down.
"You stay here this time." His father commands.
"Yes father." Isaac mumbles.
Everyone is giveing Isaac get well soon items.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 27, 2009)

-Roxas wants icecream and begs Tsunade to get him some. She looks at Jiraiya. Roxas jump at Jiraiya.- "Please come with us to get Ice cream I want some I'm truely do."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 27, 2009)

Jiraiya sighs.
"I don't see why not." He says.

---Hospital---


After everyone leaves Isaac sits up. A nurse comes running in.
"I'm suposed to keep you in your bed." She says, Isaac looks at her funny.
The nurse blushes, "Not like that! Your fathers orders."
"I don't care what he says, I'll be fine."
He of a punishment he might get if he doesn't, "Fine I'll stay!"
He lays back down with an annoyed look.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 27, 2009)

-Sora looks happy and runs out of the ramen shop with Roxas in his arms. Tsunade pays the bill looks at Jiraiya and smiles.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 27, 2009)

Jiraiya smiles back.
"We better catch up with them, or they might end up getting lost." Jiraiya says then leaves also.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 27, 2009)

-Sora and Roxas gone out side of the village and run into someone and looked uo and then run back to Tsunade.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 27, 2009)

Jiraiya watches them run by him and to Taunade who is a few steps behind him.
"What happend?" Jiraiha asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 27, 2009)

-Tsunade looks at the boys.- "I do not know what happen."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 27, 2009)

"Hey you two, what happend?" Jiraiya asks them.
He waits for a reply.

---Konoha Hospital---

Isaacs eyes open to the sound of his room door opening. It's Jennifer.
"Yo! What's up?" Isaac says.
"Well you seem to be doing well."
"Of coarse I'm an Otuo, it'll take more then theres cuts and low chakra to keep me down!"
"Well I'm glad your alright. Doc checked up on you while you were sleeping, said you could go." She says and dissappears.
Isaac stands up and changes back into his clothes.
"I wonder were she took off too."
Isaac leaves the hospital.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 28, 2009)

-Sora looks scared.- "We run into a monster that was talking to Ali. He had a black caot with red clouds on it and his hair was long.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 28, 2009)

"Monster... Long hair... And Akatsuki coat. Orochimaru..." Jiraiya says, "Wait? Ali is with him?"
Isaac is walking by and says, "Yo."
Jiraiya grabs his shoulder, "We might need you."
Isaac turns and sees Jiraiya is serious and nods.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 28, 2009)

-Roxas looks oddly.- "His hair was pulled back in a ponytail I thought the guy was a girl but aa no he kissed Ali i was going to help Ali but Sora got me away."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 28, 2009)

"We better go see whats going on." Jiraiya says.
"Right." Isaac responds.
"You'll have to show us the way you two." Jiraiya says pointing at Sora and Roxas.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 28, 2009)

-Sora and Roxas run to where Ali is and the monster. Tsunade looks at Ali and the monster.-

-Yukesema Ali pinned to a tree by Itachi.-

OOC: man we need some one to be Itachi. and why is Ali being pinned. EKK do no anwsure that.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 28, 2009)

"Itachi." Jiraiya mumbles.
Isaac launches himself at Itachi but he dodges.
"Isaac what ever you do don't look into his eyes." Jiraiya warns.
It was too late Itachi already had him in a genjutsu. Isaac can't move, he's tied to a pole. Itachi is standing infront of him. Itachi repeatedly stabs Isaac all over his body. This goes on for what seems to be forever. 
Isaac snaps back into reality and throws up and falls to the ground in what seems like seconds, he's blacked out.
"You bastard!" Jiraiya yells.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali falls to her knees and holds her neck that is burning bad she looks at Itachi and thinks "What is with him kissing me that bad and make me not breath is he trying to kill me."-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 29, 2009)

"Stay out of this Jiraiya, this isan't you ordeal." Itachi says as he walks over to Ali and picks her up.
With Ali over his shoulders he walks to Isaac and kicks him over to Jiraiya.
"Put her down Itachi." Jiraiya threatens.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 29, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali thinks then kicks Itachi in the back and gets free.- "Itachi what do you want you never ack this why only if you oh crap you hyper again ekk not this again noooo." -She jumps up in a tree.- "Stay away from me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 29, 2009)

Itachi looks around and thinks, _"Theres too many of them."_
"I'll be back." He says and disaapears.
"Ali are you alright?" Jiraiya asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 29, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets out of the tree and lands.- "I'm ok i'm scared what was he trying to do with me."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 29, 2009)

Isaac opens his eyes.
"I'm... Not dead?" Isaac questions his life.
"No, you are alive. You looking into Itachis eyes and he trapped you in a genjutsu." Jiraiya explanes then turns to Ali, "We will have to keep somewone with you at all times. Isaac I'm assigning you as a personal body guard for Ali; as long as your ok with that Tsunade."
Isaac nods and pulls himself to his feet.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 29, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "But aaa I'm still part of the Akatsuki it be odd having me walk in the village."

-Tsunade looks at Ali.- "Well you can take that off and hide it in your bag and to this matter if found out you can stay here. You could go back to Sasuke's or you can get a room in the inn you work at." -Ali nods.- "Oh ok then it is find Sora and Roxas you both help keep Ali safe from Itachi."

-Sora and Roxas jump up and turn into their true size.- "Oh ok we well do."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 29, 2009)

_"What? They get bigger?!"_ Jiraiya and Isaac think.
"I didn't know they could do that!" Isaac yells.
"Neither did I." Jiraiya adds.
"So Lady Tsunade, will I also be going with them?" Isaac asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 29, 2009)

-Tsunade looks at them.- "Yes Isaac."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 29, 2009)

"Right." Isaac says.
He walks to Ali and hold out his hand for a hand shake, "I'm Isaac, sorry for the way I treated you earlier."
"Well we should all head back to Konoha, lets go." Jiraiya says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 29, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Isaac.- "I'm Yukesema Ali." -She sighs and thinks looks in the forest thinks she sees some one. She eyes go red and can see Itachi spying. She runs in the village and hides behind the door of the gate.- "I'm ok."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 29, 2009)

Isaac comes running after her. The gate watcher is pointing behind the door. Isaac nods.
He pokes his head around the corner and asks, "What happend?"
Jiraiya and everyone else is walking back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 29, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at them with her green and red eyes.- "He was spying on us when we where talking. I'm scared what can I do if he knows I'm here then what can I do and go."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 30, 2009)

"Well theres me and these two that are going to be around you all the time." Isaac says pointing at himself then Sora and Roxas.
"And the intire Leaf Village will protect you while you in it." Jiraiya adds.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 30, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "That will not stop Itachi he is after me but why he did not like he wanted to kill me but what on earth does he want of me for."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 30, 2009)

"We don't know. Thats why we are assigned to protect you." Isaac reasures.
Jiraiya nods in agreement and adds, "He's right you know."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 30, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali walks to the inn where she works and one of the girl she knows runs to her and hugs her.- "Hi Sena I need a room. Can you do that for your like sister."

-Sena smiles she has no family members left she thinks Ali is her big sister. She is only about 15.- "Let me see what I can get for you Ali." -Walks back to the deck and looks at sees she has three room open and one is Ali's own room she has dor her self if she works nights.- "I have three rooms open for you."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 30, 2009)

"Right. I'll take the one ot the left, you two," Isaac points at Sora and Roxas, "you take the right room."

---At Main Gate---
"Well now what?" Jiraiya asks Tsunade.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 30, 2009)

-Sora and Roxas nod yes. Ali goes to her room and sighs. She thinks about the kiss and gets mad and yells.-

-Tsunade looks at Jiraiya.- "Hope Ali be ok but she leave to train at night time out of the village we need a why to lock her in her room to Itachi is gone but what does he wanty of her."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 30, 2009)

_"Night training? Thats no good for the others."_ Jiraiya thinks then says, "I have no idea what Itachi wants with Ali... It might be Kekkei Genkai."

---Hotel---

Isaac leaves his room and is meeted by Sora and Roxas.
"What's going on?" He asks the two, they shrug.
Isaac knocks on the door, "Ali? You alright?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 30, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at the door.- "I'm ok." -She lies and opens the window looks out side and sighs.-

-Roxas by Isaac.- "Ali don't run ok you be ok." -Roxas knows she well run off somewhere.-

-Tsunade looks at Jiraiya.- "I'm not sure if that is it He kissed her why would he. Let go back it is odd but I think Ali is about to run."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 30, 2009)

"You guys stay here, I'm going outside by the window." Isaac says as he dissapears and reapears outside the window.
Isaac is hiding underneath so not to be seen.

---Jiraiya and Tsunade---

"Yeah, I don't understand why he would kiss her." Jiraiya says, "I don't think we have to go back, I believe in those guys to keep her out of trouble."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 30, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali disappaers then reappaers where Itachi is at above him. she looks at him.-

-Tsunade sees Raven fly to the tree where Ali is.- "I think you sould have not said that Ali can wrap some how but what she doing."

-Raven gived Ali away and Ali looks down hides near the tree hoping not to be seen.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Aug 30, 2009)

"Right, lets go then." Jiraiya says and the two run in the direction of were Raven landed.

---Hotel---

_"She's been really quiet. No sounds of walking or anything for that matter."_ Isaac thinks to himself.
He slowly raises his head to the window. He looks though; empty, no sign of Ali. Isaac sighs. He jumps in though the window and opens the door. Sora and Roxas as standing there awake and watching the door.
"Were did she go?" Isaac mumbles to himself but loud enough for them to hear.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 30, 2009)

-Roxas looks scared.- "To that monster aww noo Ali you to young to die." -Sora looks at Roxas and can't help it up laughs.- 

-Sora laughing bad.- "Roxas...Your face it's funny when you did that and member she is better then any one."

-Tsunade stop and grabs Jiraiya and looks at where Ali is at. She sees Itachi.- "Look Itachi is there but does not know Ali is there."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 1, 2009)

"Your right. Lets stay here and watch to make sure nothing happens." Jiraiya says and crouches in some bushes.

---Hotel---

_"These two are going to be no help."_ Isaac thinks then says, "I'm going to look for her."
He walks back into the room and jumps out the window. He starts to comb through the area.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 1, 2009)

-Sora and Roxas runs to where Tsunade and Jiraiya at. They see Itachi.-

-Yukesema Ali jumps off the tree being Itachi ahd kicks him into it and looks mad.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 1, 2009)

"Should we step in?" Jiraiya asks the group.
"No." Itachi says getting to his feet and activates his sharingan.
Isaac finialy shows up. He skids into between the two.
"I was hired to be her protector, you'll have to go though me first!" Isaac says reading his scythe.
Itachi walks towards Isaac and says, "This should be easy."
"Wind Release: Great Breakthough!" Isaac yells creating a strong enough wind that throw Itachi back into the tree he came from.
"I won't be a push over this time Itachi." Isaac threatens.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 1, 2009)

Yukesema Ali looks mad.- "i wanted to ask him why on heck did he kiss me for." -Gets mad trys to keep her cool does not want to go all evil on any one but if Ali comes in she might.-

-Ali[me] yells from far away.- "Ali you mean I know what you think I made you I help you get on in life so be nice or I make you a child again haha." -Ali gets scared.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 1, 2009)

"Well then ask him." Isaac says keeping his back to her.
He turns his attention to Sora and Roxas without looking from Itachi.
"If you two beat me here, why arn't you standing here." He asks seriously.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 1, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Itachi.- "Tell me why you kissed me Itachi i want to know or if you do not tell I hurt you bad where you beg for death."

-Sora yells Ali is evil-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 1, 2009)

Isaac turns around to see what Sora is yelling about.
"What are you talking about? She doesn't look any diff..." Isaac is grabbed from behind by Itachi, a kunai is held to his throat.
"Try anything and he dies." Itachi threatens, "No matter how fast any of you may be, all it would take is a little wrist movement to kill this fool."

OCC: I don't know why Itachi kissed Ali so I can't answewr the question.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 1, 2009)

OOC: He was trying to take her back from Sasori.

-Yukesema Ali looks at Itachi with her true green and red eyes and traps him in a blood dream world.- 

-Sora looks at Isaac that was drapped when Ali did that.- "She mad he in for it."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 5, 2009)

"Were... Am I?" Isaac mumbles looking around.
Itachi activates his mangekyo sharingan.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 5, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali running low on mana and passes out. She over did it big time.-

-Sora runs to Ali and picks her up and takes her ever to Roxas.- "She over did it again."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 5, 2009)

Isaac and Itachi snap back into reality. Isaac relocates Itachi, he lunges at him. He gets up to him and cuts him in two. Isaac smiles as he sees Itachi's face turn from no expression to shock then to a small smile. His two halfs dissappear.
"Damn it!" Isaac yells and turns to the others, "What kind of genjutsu was that?"
"I don't know, but he hit all of us with us. I seen you cleave him in two.... Now he's gone." Jiraiya answers.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 5, 2009)

-Sora runs to the others scared cause Ali is not walking up or healing. She is sick. Her seal is posioning her.- "Help some think is not right with Ali."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 6, 2009)

Isaac and Jiraiya look at Tsunade.
"You the medical ninja." Jiraiya says.
Isaac adds, "Yep, you fix her."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 6, 2009)

-Tsunade looks down.- "I tryed healing her once and did not work."

-Sora walks off acting like he is not seen and Roxas grabs him and yells.- "You stuiped get back over here and help Ali you better at cure then me you have curga"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 6, 2009)

"Curga... Some kind of healing jutsu?" Isaac mumbles to himself trying to understand.
"Well that ever you you you better hurry, her condition is getting worse by the second." Jiraiya says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 6, 2009)

-Sora sighs and looks at Roxas.- "Your so dead after I heal Ali." -makes his key blade appears and then uses Curga [Healing magic].-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 6, 2009)

Isaac and Jiraiya stand around watching to see if what Sora is doing works.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 6, 2009)

-Sora done and Ali wakes. Sora looks at Roxas. Roxas runs fast away.- "Why me Sora you always have to do it to me aww." -Sora gets him and pins him to the ground. Sora looks evil.- "You know you like it Roxas it is fun let go back to the inn and have fun."

-Yukesema Ali giggles.- "You two never changed abit. Wait what happen."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 6, 2009)

"You did some crazy genjutsu. You gat me and Itachi in it. I never seen anything like it." Isaac says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down and is scared she did the jutsu that killed her everyone from the Yukesema Village with on Isaac and Itachi and holds her knees as she sit down crying in fear.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 6, 2009)

Isaac walks to Ali, puts down his scythe and takes a knee.
"Ali, what is it?" Isaac is concerned.
Jiraiya notions for him and Tsunade to leave and Jiraiya walks away.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali crying when she like this nothing can get her to stop crying. But only Orochimaru or Itachi can get her to stop.-

-Tsunade follows Jiraiya.- "I hope she be ok. Whne she gets bad like this Ali never stops crying.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 6, 2009)

"She can handle herself." Jiraiya says

---

"Calm down, nobody died or anything." Isaac reasures not knowing she can't stop, "Is there anything I can do?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali crys and says.- "Master or Itachi can help me stop crying they know what I been put thourgh."

-Tsunade sighs.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 6, 2009)

"Whos's... Master?" Isaac asks.

---

"I really belive she can." Jiraiya adds.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down and whipers "Mr. Snakie."-

Tsunade looks at the sky.- "Ali is an odd one she never stops crying when she does that Jutsu I had to find Orochimaru to get her to stop. She called him Mr. Snakie and he got all hiss I was so hurd trying to not laughe at him it was funny."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 6, 2009)

"Mr. Snakie... Who in the world is Mr. Snakie?" Isaac is really confused.

---

Jiraiya laughs.
"Mr. Snakie? Thats really funny."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 6, 2009)

-Orochimaru in a tree behide Isaac and looks at Ali.- "Why do you still call me my nickname Ali."

-Yukesema Ali looks at Orochimaru is scared wishes Itachi was here right now.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 8, 2009)

"Wait..." Isaac starts laughing, "Your Mr. Snakie?!"
Isaac has to lean on his scythe he's laughing so hard.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 8, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Orochimaru.- "Mr. Snakie I'm sad can I hurt you and get better." -Orochimaru sighs and nods yes. He knows Ali get happy from attacking him and happy from hugging Itachi. Ali grabs him why he thinks and thorws him into a tree far away and he gets knocked out. Ali is better.-

OOC:Ali you are evil.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 9, 2009)

Isaac doesn't know what to think.
"So by hurting Orochimaru... You get happy?... Wierd." Isaac comments.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali smiles.- "Yep I am odd."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 10, 2009)

Isaac doesn't know quite what to say but then utters, "We better go back to that hotel or the leaf. It'll be safest there."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Isaac.- "Oh ok." -She walks on ahead.-


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Sep 10, 2009)

ill stick to an original sasuke uchiha

age: 15
birthday: dec. 17th, 1993
justu styles:mangekyou sharingan justus , cursed techniques and lightning techniques


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 10, 2009)

ZabuzaXxrevenge Sasuke is already taken. You can not roleplay as him.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 12, 2009)

The two arrive at the hotel. They enter and walk to thier rooms. Isaac is standing outside of Ali's door.
"I'll talk to you tomorrow." Isaac tells her then walks over to his door and walks in.
He lays down on his bed as falls asleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 12, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali still up and sits by the window with it open and looks at the moon light.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 13, 2009)

Night turns into day. The light on Isaac face wakes him up. He yawns and sits up.
"Better check on Ali." Isaac mumbles to himself.
He gets up leaves his room and walks to Alis door. He knocks on it.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali out side of the village trainning still left a note so no one would get mad.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 13, 2009)

Isaac over looked the note. He pulls it off the door and reads it.
"Better go find her." Isaac says then leaves.

---

Isaac can see her in the distance. He walks up to her.
"Found you." Isaac says sounding like he just woke up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali in one of herforms and then fall out of it. She makes her wings appears and flys down.- "Do not do that Isaac I could back hurt you or my self."


----------



## clorihug (Sep 14, 2009)

paying attention...


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 14, 2009)

"Na, I could take anything you could throw at me. I have a super high tolerance for pain." Isaac says, "I seen your note, so I came looking for you."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at you and sighs just member about her son Sori.- "Oh great I left him at the Akatsuki base I hope Itachi will not hurt him."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 15, 2009)

"You left someone with the Akatsuki?! Are you crazy?!" Isaac asks and continues, "We better go get who ever you left there."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 15, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "I left my son there and Godfather told me I was not to leave but Itachi was trying to..."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 18, 2009)

"It's alright, I'll help. After all I was assigned to watch over you." Issac says.

_"The Akatsuki... I don't think I could take any of them._


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 18, 2009)

-Pain appaers infort of Ali with Sori.- "Sorry he would not stop crying to I took him to you Ali. I hear what happen you ok are you hurt. If so Itachi is geting it for hurting my godchild."

-Ali Yukesema sighs. Sora runs to her and hold her.- "Hello Leard... I mean God Father. Hi Sori."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 19, 2009)

Name-Shiyuri Akuma
Age-16
Birthday-February 2
Villiage-Unknown
Clan-Akuma
Family-Deceased
Jutsu Style-Spirit jutsu, fire jutsu, manipulation of spirits
Blood Type-A
Bloodline-Unknown
Eye Color-Purple
Height-5'0
Weight-85lb
Background-Shiyuri' is the host of the Nibi. lt allows her to control the spirits of the dead to animate objects even bodies. Her jutsu are based upon those abilities along with fire. lt is unkown which villiage she came from though what is known is that her power almost destroyed it.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 19, 2009)

Name-Suijin
Age-18
Birthday-March 3
Villiage-Unknown
Clan-Akuma
Family-Deceased
Jutsu Style-Water style, water manipulation
Blood Type-O
Blood Line-Unknown
Eye Color-Blue
Height-6'7
Weight-125
Background-Suijin is the host of Sanbi which grants him complete control over water. He is very protective of his sister Shiyuri. Both were kicked out of thier villiage for almost destroying it due to loss of control over thier bijuu. Over time though he has gotten full control of it while his sister has not.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 19, 2009)

Shiyuri
SOLID

Suijin
SOLID

Sorry for the triple post this is the last time l'll do it l swear.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 19, 2009)

OOC: It is ok. ^.^


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 20, 2009)

Isaac is in his fighting stance.
_"Is that... Pain..."_ Isaac thinks.
"You mean... you let the Akatsuki keep your child?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 21, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali smiles at her son then Pain leaves. Sori looks like Sasori his dad.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 22, 2009)

Isaac examines the child then get wide eyed.
"You mean... Sasori... From what I heard he is just a puppet himself... How did?..." Isaac can't think imagine how it possibly worked.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "He found out I could turn him to a human were he could not die and he asked me to." -sighs and looks away.- "I did then he forced me to sleep with him and he hurt me." -Sori left befor he heard that part.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 23, 2009)

"That's... Messed up." Isaac mumbles.
_"She can turn people immortal, I should stick around. Becoming a God would be nice."_ Isaac thinks, _"With my fighting style and jutsus, I am almost unkillable, but being able not to die - period, sounds pretty nice."_


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sighs can read minds and walks to her son.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 23, 2009)

"What?!" Isaac yells after Ali as he jogs a few steps to catch up quickly.
"So now that you got your kid, whats gonna happen?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "I do not know."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 24, 2009)

"Well," Isaac says and slams the bottom of his scythe on the ground, "Though think and thin I'm suposed to watch over you, so that's what I'll do."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sighs.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 24, 2009)

Isaac looks confused, "What?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 24, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Isaac.- Am I a child that needs watched or you only using me to turn your self to where you can not die if so I'm not doing that." -Disappaers.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 25, 2009)

Isaac sighs and says, "Well this is annoying."
He dissappears in a whirlwind of leafs, reappears outside the Leaf Village.
"Better go tell Jiraiya." Isaac mumbles to himself as he enters the village.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali alone in her village at the graves.- "I am scared mom Itachi is not him self he is acting odd."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 25, 2009)

Isaac is walking along when he walking into someone.
"Sorry." Isaac mumbles as he continues along his way.
"Hey wait, I know you!" A girl yells after him.
Isaac stops and turns around and without lift his head says, "How can you know who I am, when I don't even know myself."
The girl looks confused then says, "Lemme remind you who I am."
There is a distinct sound of thunder chakra.
Isaac raises his head and sees who it is, "I remember you now, we were squad mates. So how has it been... uh..."
"You don't remember my name?!" The girl yells and storms over to Isaac.
"No I didn't... I..."
Isaac gets punched across the village and the girl mumbles, "Men..."
Isaac lands and slides right into Jiraiya. He jumps up and explanes everything to him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down she gets up and walks to the feild out of the village that she was born in and sighs. She gets some roses and thinks of Itachi and looks sad and crys.- "You jurk why did you do this to me you never cared for me then you go and kiss me. I hate you I want you dead." -She crys and holds the roses. She sits on the ground and crys holding the roses near her.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 26, 2009)

"Hmmm, I see..." Jiraiya says.
"Good I'm glad you do." Isaac responds.
Then Jiraiya finishes, "This is great reserch for my book. Could you describe your old squad mate."
"Are you serious... What about Ali!" 
"Right, right, she is probally in or around her old village. I'll take you."
The two head off to the old Yukesema village.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at the roses then heals them cause they were dieing. The roses can't be near sadness or pain. She gets up and walks back to her village and sees Jiraiya and Isaac.- "What is it you two need."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 26, 2009)

"Well nothing really, I got Jiraiya to show me where you ran of to. I am you body guard after all." Isaac responds.
"You really shouldn't leave him like that, safty comes in numbers." Jiraiya notes.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down. She walks in her villages.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 26, 2009)

Isaac is behind Ali Jiraiya went back to the Leaf.
"Hey you know Jiraiya didn't mean any dissrespect by saying that." Isaac says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "It is ok."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 26, 2009)

"Cool." Isaac takes a few big steps to catch up to her side.
"So this is were you used to live? I bet it was beautiful, what happend to it?" Isaac asks not knowing the truth.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "Even if it looked lovely it had a dark true. No one was to tell outsides that true I was the one how killed everyone."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 27, 2009)

"You did this... I'm sorry, I didn't know." Isaac stammers.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 27, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down trys to not get sad but can't help it and the rose die again she heals them.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 27, 2009)

_"Just shut up! Don't say a thing that might upset her!"_ Isaac is yelling at himself in his head.
"Is there anything you want to do?" Isaac asks.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Isaac- "Take some rose i have and put some on the gaves."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 28, 2009)

"Ok."
Isaac lays his scythe down and grabs some of the roses in Alis hand. He walks down a row and lays a single rose on each grave in that row. He grabbed just enough.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali does the other have of the greaves fast.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 28, 2009)

Isaac picks up his scythe a spins in a few times. He looks at Ali.
"Whats next?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Sep 29, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks sad.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Sep 30, 2009)

"I'm sorry, I didn't mean any harm." Isaac says.
_"I thought I told you to shut up!"_ He yells at himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 1, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali can read mainds and leaves.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Oct 1, 2009)

Isaac yells after her, "Were you going!"
He jogs to catch up.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 3, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali trips and falls. She want to see Itachi.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Oct 5, 2009)

Isaac holds out his hand to to help her up.
"You should watch were you walking." Isaac suggsts friendly like.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 5, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 10, 2009)

OOC: sorry for not posting for so long

Sasori was busy doing his same routine. Kimiko was at the woods looking at baby tigers playing around. Emily was in her house sleeping. "man i hate going in missions. all i want to do is just find my sister. but could she be here? might as well look around" he said to himself.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Isaac and sighs. She wants Sasori's help.-


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey guys its been a while hasn't it?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 11, 2009)

OOC: Yeah it has.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 11, 2009)

OOC// hows it been?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 12, 2009)

It been good.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Oct 12, 2009)

Isaac pulls back his hand.
"Alright then, you can help yourself." Isaac mumbles looking down thethethe path.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 12, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali gets up and looks at Isaac then disappaers. She appaers in the Akatsuki base and Pain sees her and yells at her.-

-Pain or the Leader.- "Ali what you doing here you have to hide. Do you want Itachi to get you again." -Ali looks away.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 12, 2009)

Sasori was sitting on top of a tree. He wasnt far from the akatsuki base. Kimiko was thinking if she wanted to look for sasuke but she fears that he might not speak to her. Emily felt lonely at her house and doesnt know what love is. The boy from the sand village went looking for his sister at the woods.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha walks behind Kimiko with flowers. They for her.- "Kimiko I am sorry"

-Yukesema Ali looks at the leader then misses Sasori goes to his room and sits down.- "He not here."

-Tai scared of what to do.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 13, 2009)

Kimiko looks at sasuke and just hugs him while tears stream down her cheeks. Sasori went to the akatsuki base and heads to his room and saw Ali. Emily left her house and start heading to a near by lake.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 13, 2009)

spike: wht do we have here *in a tree watching emily walking closer*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees him and starts crying. She gets up and hugs him.-

-Sasuke Utachi smiles.-

-Tai sees Emily.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 13, 2009)

Kimiko was still hugging sasuke and one of the baby tiger meowed at her. Sasori hug Ali and said, "whats wrong?"  Emily fanilly got to the lake and sits close to the lake looking at her reflection. "where could my sister be?" he said walking through the woods until he found kimiko hugging sasuke.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 13, 2009)

i think i could help  *reflection in the water*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali.- "I missed you Sasori."

-Sasuke Uchiha gives her the roses.-

-Tai looks sad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 13, 2009)

Sasori smiles and said, "i missed you too." Kimiko get the rose and said, "i missed you" Emily got freaked out that she falls backwards. The boy walked up to kimiko and sasuke. "sorry for interrupting your love feast. but have anyone seen my sister?" he said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 13, 2009)

oh gosh im sorry did i scare you *jumps down tree and helps emily*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks sad.- "Sasori Itachi tryed to kiss me and scared me."

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles.- "I'm sorry I had a meeting with the Kori's ninjas."

-Tai leaves.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 13, 2009)

"itachi? oh he so going to pay for that" sasori said loooking mad. "the kori ninjas?" kimiko said. "hey am i the one being ignored here" he said getting mad and poking kimiko on the head. "its okay im fine. better go im in a mission" she lied and runs away from him.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali look scared.-

-Sasuke Uchiha lets go of Kimiko. He sees Tai. Tai walks over his hair blue not black.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 13, 2009)

"so wheres itachi?" sasori said. Kimiko looks at tia then looks at the boy that was poking her. "what do you want?" she said grabing his wrist to make him stop poking her. "like i said have you seen my sister?" he said looking at her. "no i dont even know your sister" kimiko said. Emily stops running and sits under a tree to rest.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.-

-Sasuke Uchiha and Tai talks lowly.-


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 14, 2009)

your fast kid but im faster *appres on top of the tree right under emily* so tell me r u alone here *smiles wickedly,as eyes went pitch black*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 14, 2009)

"so whats her name?" kimiko said. "her name is emily. oh and my name is Eric" Eric said smiling. Emily looked up at the tree and saw him. "what do you want? before i rip your throat out" she said. Sasori looks at Ali.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 14, 2009)

well i allready told you my dear are u alone out here cuz you know it not safe to be all alone in forest cuz things happen out here sometimes good,sometimes bad,you never know when somebody can pop out of no where and.... *dissappers and reappers bhind emily* just stab you in the back *gently moves hand down emilys back*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali holds Sasori.- "Fighting is not good."

-Tai and Sasuke hear Sori crying and goes off to him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 14, 2009)

"okay then i wont fight" sasori said. "oh wel i never met a girl name emily but hope you find her" kimiko said smiling. Eric smiles and said, "okay i will. And you look pretty when your smiling." Emily gets shivers on her back and kicks spike. "dont do that!!! and i can take care of myself" she said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 14, 2009)

-Ali Yukesema looks at Sasori and she leans close to him.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasori smiles. "uuh..thanks" kimiko said then starts walking away from him. But eric starts following her. She trys to runaway from him but he catches up to her so quickly. "what do you want?" she said. "well uumm...are you single?" he said smiling and blushing.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 15, 2009)

*grunts and takes 3 steps back*ah but my dear r u sure you dont need a little bit of protection *gets closer and gently moves hand down emilys hair* so soft *said quitely*like i said things can happen out here *smiles,as he once again moves his hand through emilys hair*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 15, 2009)

-Ali Yukesema hugs Sasori.- "Sasori um I have to go back to the leaf." -She kisses his lips then poofs. Sasuke amd Tai at Sasuke's house with Sori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 17, 2009)

Emily moves away from him feeling a bit creeped out and said, "no nothing ever happenes around here" Kimiko didnt say anything and starts running away but he still contiunes to follow her. "LEAVE ME ALONE!!!" kimiko yelled.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 17, 2009)

tell me how old are you my dear,i my self is 14 and u *gets closer and puts arm over emily*u never know wht can happen out here *pulls emily closer*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 17, 2009)

-Sasuke and Tai hear Emily and Kimiko that need help. Tai runs to Emily and Sasuke to Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 17, 2009)

Kimiko stops and kicks eric but he dodges it and put an arm around her. She grabes his arm and throughs him against the tree. Then he got up and said, "wow your really a tough girl i like that." Emily trys to struggle free because she doesnt like him. "im 15 and i dont like you" she said.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 17, 2009)

oh ok sorry for bothering you then *walks away into the darkness leaving a trail of tears* nobody will ever love me*echos through out the forest*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 17, 2009)

-Sasuke runs to Kimiko and looks at her.-

-Tai runs to Emily. He trips right in frount of her.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 17, 2009)

"hi sasuke" kimiko said smiling. Eric looks at sasuke and hugs kimiko. "shes mine" he said. Emily falls to the ground and blushes. "h- hi tai" she said. A girl follows spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 17, 2009)

*talking to self*dam u know ive hade enough of life trying to find the right person is to hard and when u think you found them they just get up and leave thats it gets *gun and loads it* nobody will even know i was gone


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 17, 2009)

-Sasukr Uchiha gets mad.- "She is married to me back off She has a son with me." -Sori hides behind Sasuke. Sasuke told him to be his and Kimiko's son.-

-Sori scared.-

-Tai blushing and looks away.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 17, 2009)

Eric gave a big sigh and lets go of kimiko. kimiko walks up to sasuke. "thats sucks im just a lonely boy without a girl." he said to himself and walks away. Emily kisses tai on the cheek. The girl grabes the gun from spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 17, 2009)

woah wht the hell who r u?? *looking at the girl*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 18, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha holds Kimiko.-

-Young girl walks by Sasuke and Kimiko. She is Ali's half cusen on her dad's side. the girls name is Yuven. She looks like Sasuke alot.- Hi Sasuke I thought you where going to help me find a guy."

-Tai blushing.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 18, 2009)

Kimiko looks at the girl and smiles. Eric contiunes walking deeper into the woods to find emily and ignored about what happened back there. Emily smiles at tai. "please dont kill yourself" she said in a shy voice to spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 18, 2009)

y shouldent i im tired of liveing now give me back my gun so i can put my self out of my misery and...who are you??


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 18, 2009)

-Sasuke lets go of Kimiko.- "Yuven come with me I think I found you a guy." -Pulls her with him to Eric and gets to him.- "Hey you i think i found you a girl."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 18, 2009)

Eric looks at sasuke and said, "my name is eric not you." He looks at yuven. "my name is jenny and your name is spike right?" she said still holding the gun.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 18, 2009)

yes my name is spike....wait how do u know that?? *looks at jenny*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 18, 2009)

-Yuven blushing she looks cute.- "Yuven Uchiha I'm Ali and Itachi and sasuke's cousen. What is odd Ali to marry her own coisen i do not know why." -Yuven looks at Sasuke that run to Kimiko.-

-Tai kisses Emily's cheek.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 18, 2009)

"its- its nice to meet you, yuven" Eric said blushing. Kimiko was picking some flowers of the ground. Emily blushes bright red. "i can read minds but not that much" jenny said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 18, 2009)

well thats good know now giv me my gun!! *grabs jenny hand hard*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 18, 2009)

OOC: What heppen to Sasori and Ali they not here what heppen.

-Yuven looks at Eric and passes out.- 

OOC: Oh ok Yuven you funny.

-Sasuke Uchiha watch Kimiko.-

-Tai scared.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 18, 2009)

OOC: oh right sorry

Sasori was sitting close to the lake. Eric catches her before she hits the ground. Kimiko looks at sasuke and said, "so uum.. no need to be rude or anything but whos this kid?" "whats wrong tai?" emily said looking at him. Jenny screams in pain and lets go of the gun. "that hurts please let go!" she said.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 18, 2009)

well i wouldent hav to hurt u if dident grab my gun if the first place *lets go* wht r u doing out here any way its dark out


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 18, 2009)

OOC: I am sleepy I'm going to bed.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 18, 2009)

OOC: okay night Ali^^ im going to bed too so bye!


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 18, 2009)

-Ali Yukesema walks behind Sasori and hugs him.- "What the matter."

-Yuven out could.-

-Sasuke looks at Sori.- "He is Sori Ali's son with Sasori."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 18, 2009)

"its nothing Ali just enjoying the day" sasori said smiling. Eric sighs and carried her to his house. "oh wow he looks just like sasori" kimiko said giggling. Jenny looks around and didnt notice it was dark. "wel i.... was um... following you because... nevermind" she said and runs away.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 18, 2009)

hey tell me now or else ill make it even darker and then you'll never know wht ill to to you or my self


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 18, 2009)

-Sori turns into his baby wolf form and jumps on Kimiko and falls asleep.- "I want my mommy and daddy."

-Sasuke Uchiha looks around.-

-Yuven purrs like a kitty.-

-Yukesema Ali sits by Sasori.- "I hope Sori ok with Sasuke."

-Tai scared if he get yelled at by his brothers.-


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> It been good.



That's good to hear. Lifes' been a bit backwards for me


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 24, 2009)

Kimiko pets sori on the head and said, "so what know, sasuke?" Eric made it home and put yuven on his bed while he gets something ready to eat. Sasori put his arm around her and said, "its okay dont worry so much Ali" "uum...tai could you get off me now" Emily said blushing. Jenny stops and looks at spike and smiled a little. "i- i- i like you" she said then hides behind a tree, blushing.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 25, 2009)

spike,well....*blushing,makes the forest go dark*im sorry i got nervous *body pressed up against jennys*


----------



## Narurider (Oct 25, 2009)

OOC: can I come back with suruno and new character?

Name: Erina

Age: 17

Brithday: January 1st

Village: Leaf

Clan: Archaneia

Family: None

Jutsu Style: Lightning

Blood Type: O

Blood Line: none

Eye Color: Purple

Height: 5'2"

Weight: 100

Background: Erina lived in a small plain for many years with her parents.When their home was attacked by rogue ninja and her father killed in the process she with her mother moved to the leaf village.There she and her mother lived together for another year before her mother died.She soon became accustomed to go to her mother's grave deep in a forest.One day while visiting the grave she was captured by rogue ninja but was saved by Suruno.She has been travelling with him since


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blushing and looks away from Sasori.-

-Sori nods yes.- "He is the rat's brother and the rat tryed to take mommy from daddy." -He looks evil.- "I hate Itachu[Itachi] He is mean to me."

-Tai get up.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 25, 2009)

sasori was looking at the sky. Kimiko contiunes petting sori she was feeling a bit sleep as well. Emily got up too and hug Tai and said, "i missed you!!" She stops and covers her mouth she was blushing bright red. jenny looks at spike and was stil blushing. She couldnt think anything else to say.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 25, 2009)

spike,oh sorry *moves off jenny*like i said i got nervous


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looked around then kissed Sasori's lips for a abit and stop. She looked away blushing.-

-Sori runs off to find his mom and dad.-

-Tai blushing is shocked.- "You happy to see me why I thoght after I been a jerk and left you. I thought you hate me." 

-Ali[me] hits Tai.- "You dumb low life son of Darkia. You hurt a girls hearts."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 26, 2009)

sasori blinks in surprise and was blushing too. kimiko saw sori left then try to head home but then felt something strange at the east side of the forest and went toward the strange feeling. Emily shakes her head and smiled. "To tell you the truth i- i like you" she said with a little giggle. "but why are you nervous?" jenny said smiling a little.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 26, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.- "I'm sorry I missed you but."

-Sori sees his mom and dad runs to them and hugs his dad.-

-Tai blushing.-

-Sasuke Uchiha trying to keep a sound Ninja from knowing where Ali is at. He near Ali and Sasori.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Oct 26, 2009)

sasori smiles and hugs his son then said, "but what?" Emily just smiles and giggled again. Kimiko saw an ice crystal inside a rock and it was glowing. "whats is that?" she said to herself.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 27, 2009)

spike,well um ya *something bulges in pants*its nonthing *makes it darker*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 27, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees Sori and giggles.-

-Tai passes out.-


----------



## Narurider (Oct 27, 2009)

"Where is she?" Suruno asks looking from side to side."ERINA!"
"Yeah what is it?" she says from behind him.
"There you are.Where were you?It doesn't matter we need to find Ali and Sasori they're in danger but we're the ones that let the danger off the leash."
Erina twirls her blue hair and her finger as she says,"It isn't your fault or mine how were we supposed to know what was in there?"
"Lets just find them ok?"
"Fine," Erina said before searching the area for chakra and quickly senses Ali's,"You are so lucky I my first teacher taught me my trick.Shes east."
The start running east and quickly find Ali,Sasori and Sori.
"Ali!" Suruno shouts as he runs up to her with Erina close behind.
"This is Ali?" Erina asks,"You fell for this chick?Man you must have been desperate before you found me."She notices Sori,"Oh what a cute kid."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 27, 2009)

-Sori jumps he is scared and runs back to his mom.-


----------



## Narurider (Oct 27, 2009)

"Haha Erina you scare little children!" Suruno laughs.
"Hey shut up or I'm leaving!"
"Please don't leave me I'm sorry." Suruno says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 27, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali hold Sori and sighs.-


----------



## Narurider (Oct 28, 2009)

"Ali this is Erina my girlfriend," Suruno says.
"Ali its a pleasure to finely meet you," Erina says."Suruno talks about you alot if hes in a good mood.Was he always so fussy and picky?"
"Hey I'm not picky!Oh and Ali we kinda accidently let loose a bloodthristy monster which says it knows you and is going to kill you.""


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Oct 28, 2009)

The wind picks up and a big swirl of leaves is off to the side of the conversation. The wind dies down and Isaac is left standing were the whirlwind was. There is dry blood on both scythe blades, his Bladed Knuckles, and Isaac himself. He is in his fighting stance panting. His breathing slows as he hee Ali's fimilar face.
"I knew I could count on remembering the feel of your chakra." Isaac says, "I'm sorry I left, the Hokage needed me 'take-care' of an enemy camp. That would explain the blood I'm soaked in."
Isaac walks over to the group using his scythe as a walking stick because he's limping. He turns to Suruno.
"You look familar." He turns to Erina, "You however don't."
He turns to Ali, bows and says, "I'm sorry I abandoned my earlier assigned mission. What have I missed?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 28, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Suruno then Isaac.- "It is ok Isaac I do not care if you way for long I be ok with Sasori. He is over there." -Look to where Sasori is at.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Oct 29, 2009)

Isaac despratly wants to assume his fighting stance, but fights the urge knowing he's with Ali.
"I'll never get used to seeing you 'guys'" Isaac says knowing the some Akatsuki members are differant(Sasori being a puppet, Hidan being zombie-like.).
"Anyways, what happened with Itachi?" Isaac says shifting more of his wieght onto the shaft of his scythe.


----------



## Narurider (Oct 29, 2009)

"I look familiar?Well sorry I don't recall seeing you anywhere." Suruno says before turning back to Ali,"Hey what happened to everyone else like Kid what happened to Kid?"
"Oh great this is going to be a long chat between you two as you talk about the good ol' days." Erina complains.
"Weren't so good ol' days...quite a dark time for me but my friends kept me in the light."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Oct 29, 2009)

"I heard some things about Kid. We used to be friends untill he left the Leaf to join Orochimaru. I heard he got pritty powerful and decided to take on and kill the Sannin himself. It didn't work... Scouts descovered Kid decapicated body by one of Orochimaru's make-shift bases." Isaac's hands slip on the pole of his scythe and he falls on the ground.
Isaac winces as he looks at his leg. Nothing is noticable untill Isaac rips away some of the pant leg producing a large deep cut.
"This must have been nothing compaired to Kiddaku-chan. Do any of you know any medical ninjutsu, i need this healed despratly."


----------



## Narurider (Oct 30, 2009)

"Kid's dead...I can't believe it." Suruno says,"Kid was a tough guy.Oh Erina knows medical ninjutsu but not much."
"Well I better try." Erina says before starting to heal Isaac's cut."Sorry if I can't heal all of it."
Isaac's wound soon was a small cut.Erina stopped healing."Thats the best I can do." she says.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 30, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down her wings parts.- "I hate being the half manatic here healing is my best." -She heals Isaac like it was nothing and then passes out she was weak without knowing she was.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Oct 30, 2009)

With a push of his arm Isaac manovers himself to catch Ali before she hits the ground. He sets her down gently. He turns back to Suruno and Erina.
"Thank you very much for trying." Isaac thanks Erina, the angle Suruno is at to Isaac reminds him of someone, "Now I know why you look fimilar! Your related to Naruto!"
Isaac pulls himself to his feet.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Oct 31, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali heals little stays out cold.-


----------



## Narurider (Nov 1, 2009)

"You know my cousin?" Suruno asks,"How has that reckless weirdo been?"
"Naruto?" Erina asks confused,"You never told me about you cousin.Why not?"
"Naruto can annoy people with realising it before its too late just ask Sakura."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Nov 3, 2009)

"Naruto has really matured, it's weird." Isaac says; he turns to Erina, "I don't blame him for not telling you. I would be embarrased to be related to Naruto."
_"I wonder why Ali's chakra levels were so low before she healed me."_


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 7, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes up her mana is back up but oddly droping fast and she passes out again.-

-Ali me walk in and looks at Ali.- "Not this again I hate this Ali walk up or you have to be waken by Itachi or I get Orochimaru to wake you. heheh." -looks at Isaac.- "Ello again."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 7, 2009)

Sasori stayed far away from them while he trys to listen to their conversation.. Emily catches him before he hit the ground. "man, hes heavy" she said to herself. She put tai against the tree and sit beside him. Jenny looks around and saw that it got even darker so she went close to spike hugging him. "dont- dont leave me here" she said in a low voice. Amy finally finishes her last mission and when to the woods walking.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 8, 2009)

well...well ok *hugging back*tp tell you yhe truth i knida knew that u were going to come and stop me frm killing my self and well i just...oh wht the hell *pulls jenny closer and kisses her*


----------



## Narurider (Nov 8, 2009)

"Naruto matured...hahahaha!" Suruno laughs rolling on the ground."Yeah and pigs fly."
"Is Naruto that bad?" Erina asks then looks at Ali you."Who the hell are you?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 8, 2009)

-Ali Me.- "I'm the great Ali that poofs in the world when i want to. I have my resons for the poofs." -picks up Ali.- "I be seeing everyone soon I'm taking Ali to Snakie so chao." -poofs-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 8, 2009)

Jenny pushes spike away from her. "what was that for?" she said sounding a bit freaked out. Amy found suruno and erina then said, "hi suruno!" Kimiko took the jewel and put it in her bag then left.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 8, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sees me taking Ali and attacks me and knocks me out and takes Ali in his arms. He walks to Kimiko.- "Kimiko I need your help do you know any thing on ummm aaaa Ali's past. She need help it is that month thing she does throw after what Sasori did her. She need to aa take care of her um thing.-

-Ali Me poofs to Sasuke and Kimiko. "It called blood dove Sasuke and I do cause Ali like me why not give her to some one that loves her or if you do not she well bite you." -Sasuke looks at me then Ali.- "Yes she is a Manatinic [They are elven vampires]"


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 8, 2009)

im so sorry i dont know wht got into me *jumps off tree sitting at the bottom crying*nobody will ever love me *mumbles to self*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 8, 2009)

Kimiko just shrugs then said, "wait ali is a vampire?" Jenny sighs and said, "im sorry its that its my first time kissing a guy" She starts to blush a little.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 8, 2009)

wht ever i just ruined it im sorry *crying*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 8, 2009)

-Ali Me looks at Kimiko.- "Yes Ali is."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 8, 2009)

Kimiko smiles like a little child and said, "i want to be a vampire!" She always love vampires when she was a kid she had a friend who was a vampire her name was alice. She havent seen her when she got older. "no you didnt its that you just surprised me thats all" Jenny said sitting next to him.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 8, 2009)

*moves to other side of tree* but you pushed me off so im pretty sure u dont like me any more


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 8, 2009)

-Ali Me looks away at Ali and sees she waking.- "We need Itachi or Sasori now."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 8, 2009)

"did some one called my name?" sasori said walking up to Ali(you). Kimiko looked at sasori then said, "now we need itachi" She giggled in a perky way. Jenny didnt say anything else so she just started to cry.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 8, 2009)

oh no dont cry jenny *hugs*im sorry if i made u cry


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 8, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali open her eyes and sees Sasori. she backs away.- 

-Ali Me looks at Ali.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 8, 2009)

"ali whats wrong?" sasori said sounding worried. Kimiko looks at Ali then at Ali(you). "did- did she lost part of her memorie?" kimiko said. "its- its okay" jenny said hugging him back and trying to calm herself down from crying but couldnt.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 8, 2009)

-Ali me.- "She scared to bite Sasori."


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 8, 2009)

please dont cry jenny *pulls her closer* wht can i do to stop you frm crying


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 8, 2009)

"why?" she said while she looks at Ali still backing away from sasori each time he takes one step closer. "just-" she pauses and looks into his eyes then kisses him on the lips.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 8, 2009)

wht!..*eyes close,kissing back*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 8, 2009)

-Ali me looks down.- 'She would only bite two people that what she told me."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 8, 2009)

"oh. i really want to be a vampire" kimiko said to herself. I hit kimiko on the head with my fist and said, "you are a vampire but you are only a halfbreed" "Ow! thanks for the tip but i wanted to be a full vampire" she mumbled under her breath. 
"what?"
"nothing" she backs away from me and hides behind sasuke.
I tried not to laugh but i couldnt help it. Sasori felt sad and gave up and started to walk away. Jenny rest her head on spikes chest and fell asleep.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 8, 2009)

-Ali me walks to Sasori and giggles.- "I can help you get Ali to bite you if want her to or I can get Itachi if he does Ali be his." -walks off.- "And Ali might marry him not you. She might let you keep the child."

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasuke and Kimko.- "Kimiko can i aaa bite you the thing well not make me like you I sould know I bite a girl be for when I was little."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 8, 2009)

Kimiko looks at ali and nods then said, "but are you going to kill me?" I followed Ali(you) and said, "who are you talking to?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 8, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kimiko.- "I well not kill you."

-Ali me looks around.- "I was talking to Sasori grrr I guess he does not like Ali. -Has an odd feeling and appaers behimd Ali with a bat.- "Ali what i told you about biting girl at you age now you forgot it makes you fall for them I think Kate[you] does not want Kimiko and you in love."

-Yukesema Ali looks shocked.- "Ekk."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 8, 2009)

"wait, do you mean if ali bites kimiko does she fall in love with her?" I said sounding a bit shocked. Kimiko looks at me with a confused look and said, "is that true Ali(you)?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 8, 2009)

-Ali me sighs.- "Sadly it is true Ali need to bite some one that is a male. Like Sasori or Itachi or even Orochimaru. I do not know if Sasuke nevermoind Sasuke you marryed to Kimiko so Ali if you bite Kimiko she be cheating."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 8, 2009)

Kimiko felt freaked out so she went behind sasuke. "ah.. now i see so should i bring sasori or someone else?" i said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 8, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Kate you.- "Itachi and Sasori I can bite them both at the same time."

-Ali me never thought of that. Ali can.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 9, 2009)

"okay then let me go find sasori" i said giggling before running off to find him. Kimiko saw some dust powder that is floating around her she sniffed it. She started to get dizzy and fell to the ground sleeping. "that was easy" a voice called.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 9, 2009)

spike,*wakes ups*ok wht happend i blacked out???*looks at jenny resting on his chest*ok now wht really happend??


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 9, 2009)

-Ali me looks around.- "I'm bored." -holds a plushie of Neku and hugs him and makes him big.- "Hahaha I love my powers."

-Neku Sakuraba opens his eyes amd sees Ali me and looks mad.- "What you again. Wait where am I what did you do to me." -Sora and Roxas run to Ali me and Neku.- 

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sora and Roxas.- "Where have you two been I could have used your two help this be a pain if you two do not help me out." -Sora Roxas jump when they look at Ali then see Neku and they hug him. Neku looks schocked to see them two here.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 9, 2009)

I return in just five seconds with sasori all tied up. "okay here is sasori" i said laughing. "and it was easy."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori she walks to him her eyes glowen gold.- "Sasori can I have some of your blood please."

-Neku Sakuraba looks at Ali and members her.- "Awww it is you the odd girl that hanged with Sora and Roxas I thought you died in the fire." -Ali looks at Neku and he hides behind Sora and Roxas. Ali scares him alot.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 9, 2009)

"s- sure" he said smiling. I went under a tree to rest then looked at ali(you). "what did you do?" i said.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 9, 2009)

-Ali me loks around.- "Nothing."

-Yukesema Ali walks to Sasori smiles about to bit him but Neku stops her.- 

-Neku Saskuraba looks at Ali.- "Stop why you biting people again I thought you hated being a manatinic." -Ali looks at him and slaps him then passes out.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 9, 2009)

Sasori trys to struggle free from the ropes. "oh okay" i said then looked at the sky and added, "its not bad being in the rp like this"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 9, 2009)

-Ali me looks at you.- "Are you going to free Sasori." -Sees Neku pick up Ali. Forgot Neku has a crush on Ali.- "Noooo it is all over."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 9, 2009)

"why do you want me to?" i said yawning.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 9, 2009)

-Ali me looks at you.- "Ali being kidnapped by Neku Sasori need to get her to bite him befor Neku makes her bite him.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 9, 2009)

"okay" i said getting up. I walked up to sasori then untie him. Sasori gets up and said, "that was a tight rope you use" "thanks" i said with a fake smile.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 9, 2009)

-Ali me looks around.- "Where is Ali and Neku."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 9, 2009)

"i dont know do you know sasori?" i said then looked around. "SASORI!!! damnit he left" Sasori went running to look for ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes up in the inn near Ali and everyone. She sees she is in water and sees her clothes hanging up and she yells and Neku comes in and Ali covers up.-  "Awww you jerk Neku why did you kidnap me and do this to me you jerk grrr."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 9, 2009)

Sasori keeps running to see where neku went with ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali beats Neku up and makes him out cold she gets a towel and covers up. She sses Sasori walks to him and hugs him. She passes out crying-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 10, 2009)

Sasori picks up ali and starts heading to the akatsuki base. Kimiko woke up and said, "where am i?" "your in the shadows where no one can find you my dear" a voice called from the darkness. "hey have anyone seen kimiko?" i said lookng around.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 10, 2009)

um jenny can u get off me please your hurting me *shakeing lightly*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 10, 2009)

-Xamnes appaers to here Kimiko is.- "Um can you help me find the why to find Sora and Roxas." -Has hood up.-

-Ali me has a odd feeling.- "Why can he stay dead."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 10, 2009)

"i dont know where thay went im sorry" kimiko said smiling. "hey how did you get in here?" he said. I looked at ali(you) and said, "are you talking to yourself?" Jenny woke up and said, "where am i?"


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 10, 2009)

well right now you on top of my and you hurting me down there *blushing*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 10, 2009)

-Sora plushie comes out of Ali's hair.- "She was talking to me."

-Xemnas over.- "I can walk into the darkness."

-Yukesema Ali wakes up.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 10, 2009)

"oh wel okay" he said.  "what are you going to do?" kimiko said to the boy. "wel to get my revenge" Sasori saw ali woke up then said, "are you okay?" Jenny get off of him and said, "im sorry."


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 10, 2009)

its ok jenny *getting up,and hugs* im sorry i woke you up a pertty girl like you needs a good rest


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 10, 2009)

-Xemnas looks at Kimiko then leaves He looks for his child.-

-Sora looks at Me.- "Xemnas is a dad wow when did he have a child and who one the worlds would date him." -Aura appaers to Sora.-

-Aura looks at him coldly.- "He is my dad Sora you odd head."

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori then sees She not cover.- "Ekkkk Why is this happing to me." -Ali me gets bad feel that Ali is mad at me and wants to kill me.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 10, 2009)

"oh um.. here wear this" sasori said putting ali down and took of his cloak then gives it to her. "wait what revenge i didnt do anything" she said loooking at him. "whats your name?" he said. 
"my name is kimiko and u?"
"my name is jack and i thought you were emily"
"no im not"
"then im sorry" he disappears and forgot to untie kimiko. "thanks but im good" jenny said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 10, 2009)

ok good so your not mad right*smiles*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali blushing. She covers up then hugs Sasori then her vampire takes over and she bites his neck. She puts in half of her blood in him. Then pulls away.- "Sorry Sasori I had to do that."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 10, 2009)

Sasori felt dizzy then fall to the ground, he was not expecting that. "no im not mad" she said.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 10, 2009)

good so wht do we do now???*looking down*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori scared.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 10, 2009)

Sasori woke up then said, "what happened?" "i dont know" she said quietly.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 10, 2009)

well do u wanna...never mind its stupid


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 10, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori.- "You passed out cause of my blood in you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 10, 2009)

"oh thats right" he said "what is it spike?" she said tilting her head.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 11, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali giggles.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 11, 2009)

Sasori hugges ali and said, "i like the way you gigggled. And where are the others?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 11, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali does not know. she hugs back-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 11, 2009)

Sasori looks at her then sigh. "im tried i havent slept in three days" he murmured then yawns. kimiko got freed then starts heading to sasukes house. While jack trys to look for emily.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 11, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sees a inn near them.- "We can stay there I know this Inn."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 12, 2009)

Sasori looks at at the inn then said, "okay" Kimiko made it to sasuke's house and went in his room to sleep.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 12, 2009)

well since no body is around and we got nonthing to do u wanna make out?? *blushing madly*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 13, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali fells odd then passes out. She has a fever.-

-Sasuke Uchiha is out cold somewhere.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 13, 2009)

Sasori picked her up and starts heading to the inn. Kimiko sence something wrong and starts heading to the woods. "sasuke!!!" she yelled. "o- okay" jenny said blushing bright pink.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 13, 2009)

spike,well ok then *presses jenny's body agains the tree and kisses her passionalty*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha wakes up sees Kimiko sad.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 13, 2009)

Kimiko saw sasuke and walked up to him. "sasuke whats wrong?" she said. Jenny kisses spike back.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 13, 2009)

spike,*slips in toung*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 13, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko.-  "Kimiko I am ok."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 13, 2009)

"are you sure" she said sounding worried. Jenny does the same thing.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 13, 2009)

spike,*stops to catch breath* wow that was fun


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 13, 2009)

-Sasuke uchiha.- "Yeah I am I was worried for you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 13, 2009)

"oh okay" she said quietly and smiled at him. "yeah" jenny said giggling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha trys to get up but falls.-

-Ali me appaers to Kimiko and Sasuke.-

I g2g.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 14, 2009)

Kimiko looks at Ali(you) before helping sasuke up on his feet.

(okay bye ali!!)


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 14, 2009)

spike,ready to go again *pulls jenny closer presses his body up againt her's and starts kissing*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 14, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Ali me then Kimiko.- "Thanks Kimiko."

-Yukesema Ali wakes.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 14, 2009)

Kimiko just nods and smiles. Sasori saw ali waking up and said, "are you alright?" Jenny puts her arms around his neck and starts kissing back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 14, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali smiles.- 

-Sasuke uchiha smiles back to Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 16, 2009)

"want to head home, sasuke?" kimiko said yawning a little. Sasori smiles back.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 17, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha nods yes to kimiko.-

-Yukesema Ali looks at Sasori. She sleepie still.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 17, 2009)

Kimiko giggles a little and started walking home. Sasori made it to a small house he found and went inside, put ali on the bed.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 18, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha follows Kimiko.-

-Yukesema Ali falls asleep in the bed.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 18, 2009)

kimiko and sasuke made it to his house and opened the door then went inside the house. Sasori trys to cook something.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 19, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha opens the house.-

-Yukesema Ali wakes up. She walks to where Sasori is at.- "Let me guess you never cooked food befor."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 20, 2009)

Kimiko went inside his room and sit on his bed. "nope" sasori said looking down.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali giggles.- "Let me cook I am good. I had to learn when I was little cause my dad was never home when I was young."

-Sasuke Uchiha lockes the house goes up the steps and walks by his room.- "Kimiko I be in there in a bit I have to look at something in Ali's room. I run into some guy said he know Ali from her past and that she has some odd power behiden into her." -He walks into Ali's room knowing it was Itachi's yet not now. He sees the Photo of Ali, Itachi and him on the stand by her bed and looks closer at it and sees the guy he run into three days ago. He takes the photo into his room and put in down on the desk near the door.- "Kimiko can you get me the box under my bed there is some thing I need to look at."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 20, 2009)

Sasori nods and went to the living room to sit down. Kimiko nods at took the box from under the bed and gives it to sasuke.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali cooking the food.-

-Sasuke Uchiha gets in the box and gets the picture of him, Ali, and Itachi. He sees the guy again in the picture. He turns Ali's photo the other way and sees a note on the back of it and a date after laying his photo down.- "So the day the photo was taken was the day her one master was kicked out of the village for finding the truth of Ali's hidden power and finding out she was ........" -Can't make out the rest of the note cause it is all fade out.- "Kimiko do you know anything on Ali. Have she told you any thing at all."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 20, 2009)

"uhh... i cant seem to remember sorry" kimiko said looking down. Sasori was feeling a bit bored and was looking at the ceiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 20, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali done with the food and calls Sasori for help. She has a bad feel.-

-Sasuke Uchiha sighs.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 20, 2009)

*Haguto walks down to the river and starts skipping rocks


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 20, 2009)

-Raven sees Haguto.- "Hey where have you been."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 20, 2009)

Sasori ent into the kitchen and saw ali. "what are you trying to look for?" she murmured.


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 20, 2009)

*looks at raven and says had a long mission to do*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 20, 2009)

-Raven lands and turns human and sits down.- "I never tolf you I can do that.."

-Sasuke Uchiha.- "I do not know."

-Yukesema Ali puts the food down she looks not so good. Is it cause the illness back or cause it is near the time for her to change so her powers come to full.-

-Ali me yawn.- "I am sleepie."


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 20, 2009)

Haguto ask *wat turn human i knew u could*


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 22, 2009)

-Raven looks at the sky.-  "Oh."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 22, 2009)

Sasori walked toward ali and check if shes sick. Kimiko was looking down on the floor thinking  then said, "hey i found this jewel in the forest"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 22, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.-

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at it.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 22, 2009)

"is something wrong?" sasori said. kimiko gave it to sasuke and said, "its kind of weird because the jewel can change to different colors like its showing your emtions"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 23, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down then passes out.-

-Sasuke Uchiha members of the time he found a moonstansen gem or knowen as the moodstansen gem.- "Huh It could be one of the moonstansen gems that tells people's moods. It like a mood stone Ali told me when I fould one when I was a child. It was the day this photo was taken and the day Itachi asked Ali to marry him." -He starts to cry.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 23, 2009)

yea so wat did i miss in town


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 23, 2009)

"why are you crying sasuke?" kimiko said looking at him. Sasori picked up ali and put her on the bed. Emily was at her house drinking sake.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 23, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks down.- "It was all my felt that day that Ali said yes to Itachi. Itachi know how I felt for her yet he told me Ali would never marry me and I heard her father yell at her about disowning his wish for her to marry Itachi. She run away that day I made her go back and she was locked up that day." -Holds out a flute Ali made him and crys.- "Yet I need to stop living in the past I have you Kimiko. Yet I love Ali still too I was going to tell her befor I met you but was scared and when Ali was in the Akatsuki she acted me." [note keep that part in mind Oh ok cause sadly that is the hint of the next story part. I made this part fight so it be like differ.]

-Yukesema Ali still out cold.-

-Tai out side trainning.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 23, 2009)

"oh i see and you still havent told ali yet?" kimiko said looking out the window that way sasuke wont see sadness in her eyes. Sasori didnt know what to do put pick up ali disappeared and reappeared inside sasuke's house. "sasuke i need your help" he said. Emily got up and went outside and sees tai.


----------



## 'spike' (Nov 23, 2009)

spike,*wakes up in a house with no clothes on,shocked* jenny where r u..wht happend last night


----------



## Nakiami (Nov 24, 2009)

RASENGAN, hi can i play?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 24, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sees Sasori.- "What happen to Ali is she ok Sasori." -Looks at Kimiko sad.-

-Ali[me] poof to Sasuke, Sasori, Kimiko, and Ali- "I know what is the matter with Ali and sadly it is hard for her to keep her human life without changing one every year when her powers grope she loses half of her human life. She need all the Angel items to stop this yet she had one out of five."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 24, 2009)

"h- how can we save her?" sasori said looking at ali(you). Kimiko looked at sasuke then looked away quickly and sneezes. She wipe her nose with her sleeve and sigh.


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 24, 2009)

OCC:Nakiami plzz use the occ to talk normally and put in ur info to rp here ali will make sure its ok and not in use


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 25, 2009)

OOC: Thanks Fluffy Fox. Naikiami to be in the rp you need to ask me.  Then you have to post you Charater's info. If it is good and not a character already taken then you can join.

-Ali [me] smiles.- "It is nice Ali need the itams."
-Ali [me] looks at Ali and sighs.- "Why did I make Ali so differ."


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 25, 2009)

OCC: np just rying to help


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 25, 2009)

OOC: Thanks. ^.^


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 25, 2009)

OCC: welcome hey brb gonna take a bath


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 25, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> OOC: Thanks Fluffy Fox. Naikiami to be in the rp you need to ask me.  Then you have to post you Charater's info. If it is good and not a character already taken then you can join.
> 
> -Ali [me] smiles.- "It is nice Ali need the itams."
> -Ali [me] looks at Ali and sighs.- "Why did I make Ali so differ."



Kimiko yawns and use a few hand signs and transform to a small kitten. She jumped out of bed and went runnng into the kitchen. "i miss being a cat" she thought. "so what do we need?" sasori said.


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 25, 2009)

-Haguto starts walking around town-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 25, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali wakes.- "Ali stop do not tell him the items. You forgot the items stop my ageing I hate that. Even the illness teys away my human life and soul it better."

-Sasuke Uchiha runs after Kimiko. He loves Kittys.- "Kimiko wait I want to be a kitty too."


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 25, 2009)

-stops at the ramen shop and eats-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 25, 2009)

-Sori at the ramen shop wanting food yet has no money.- "Please can I have one bowl for free to my mom gets better then I pay for it and another bowl when I come back." -The owner saies no. Sori crys.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 25, 2009)

-ill pay for him says haugto-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 25, 2009)

Sasori looks at ali and want to say something but he knows ali would say no. Kimiko stops and jumps on the table then saw sasuke following her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 25, 2009)

-Sori looks shocked and yells.- "I am a boy."

-Yukesema Ali passes out again.-

-Ali [me] disappaers then reappaers with the other two items Ali does not have.- "Ali I had it with your passing out it is time for you to do this or you going into time out for weeks." -Yukesema Ali wakes and crys. She takes the items and they go into her. Her hair changes from black to silver again. Her wings get bigger.- "Nice Ali you look better now."

-Sasuke Uchiha smiles at Kimiko.- "Can I be a kitty too I alwas dream of being a kitty."


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 25, 2009)

OCC: didnt no sori was a dude so i fixed it

-haguto says would u like me to pay for u or not-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 25, 2009)

Sasori puts ali on sasukes bed then sits next to her. Kimiko smiles so she took something out of her backpack that was sitting on the table which was a scorll that can tell you how to turn to a kitten. So she shows him the instructions on how to do it.


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 25, 2009)

-keeps eating ramen while waiting for an answer-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 25, 2009)

-Sori jumps up and down saying yes.-

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at it and members the one time he messed up with a jutsu and had a gun appaers. The jutsu was Ali's- "Aaaa."

-Ali [me] appaeres behind Sasuke does a jutsu and makes cat ears and tail appears on time.- "Do not ask what the jutsu is called you do not want to know and Sasuke you have to do with this ears and tail too you lose some thing. God I wish I never got into Loveless. Bo next time I talk to you your geting it."

-Yukesema Ali reading the manga Ali is yelling about.- "Grrrr that means I am not a kitty no more."


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 25, 2009)

here -hands sori enough money for the ramen and other food items-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 25, 2009)

Kimiko made a cat sigh and put the scroll away then jump off the table. _"wel good thing im a kitten for i can go through small places"_ she thought with a smile. Sasori looks at ali.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 25, 2009)

-Sori smiles.- "Mommy well have to pay you back. My mommy is Ali and Daddy is Sasori." -He smiles.-

-Ali [me] undo the jutsu I did on Sasuke and does Kitty no jutsu on him and he poofs into a cat.-

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at his clothes that are by him.- "Awww I'm a nake cat." -stands on his back legs and covers with his front paws.-

-Yukesema Ali gets up and runs down the steps and looks at Sasuke-


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 25, 2009)

no dont worry about it just glad to help -pats soris head and starts to leave-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 25, 2009)

-Sori follows.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 25, 2009)

Kimiko sees sasuke as a cat and starts to laugh then said, "im use to it" Emily was standing outside looking at the sky.


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 25, 2009)

-looks back and sees sori and stops- ok wat do u want kid


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 25, 2009)

-Sori looks down.- "Mommy lost."

-Sasuke Uchiha runs behind a door.-

-Ali [me] and Yukesema Ali giggles.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 25, 2009)

really -thinks man i cant leave this kid alone if he lost his mom- ok kid u got a place to stay


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 25, 2009)

Kimiko got bored so she jumped out the window and landed on the tree branch. She jumped down again until she touched the ground with her paws. "now its time to steal a little snack." she said, starting to run to the ramen shop.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 25, 2009)

-Sori smiles.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 26, 2009)

ok kid come with me-haguto heads toward his house-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 26, 2009)

-Sori follows.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 26, 2009)

She made it and grabed a pork meat and ran away. "hey you sneaky cat get back here!" the shop keeper said running after her. Kimiko run as fast as she can until she made it to the woods. _"ha! no one can catch me"_ she thought while eating her meat. Emily was sitting alone near a lake and looking at her refleaction.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 26, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha sees Tai in his mouse from and runs after him. Tair trys to get away and runs past Kimiko.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 26, 2009)

Kimiko sees a mouse and said, "oooh lunch time" She starts running after tia.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 26, 2009)

-Tai runs away.-

-Sasuke Uchiha runs off.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 26, 2009)

Kimiko keeps running after tai. Emily looks at the sky and smiles.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 27, 2009)

-Tai runs to Emily and hides.-

-Sasuke Uchiha falls infort of Emily.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 27, 2009)

Emily falls back to the ground and said, "um... wh- who are you?" Kimiko stops and turned back but fell inside the lake. _"damnit i cant swim like this"_ she thought trying to get out of the water but couldnt.


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 27, 2009)

-k here we r says haguto and shows sori his house-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 28, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha saves Kimiko.-

-Tai behide Emily-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 28, 2009)

"hey were you even listening?" emily said looking at sasuke. Kimiko smiles and licks sasukes cheek. Emily looks behind her and sees a mouse and said, "how cute"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 28, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha looks at Kimiko and giggles.-

-Tai looks Emily and smiles.- "Hi Emily it is me Tai."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Nov 28, 2009)

"oh hi tai but why are you a mouse?" she said smiling. Kimiko changes back to a human but only haves the ears and tail. "hi sasuke" she sais giggling then kissed him on the lips.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Nov 29, 2009)

-Tai smiles He still a mouse.-

-Sasuke Uchiha still a cat.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Nov 30, 2009)

well come on in -haguto walks in his house-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 1, 2009)

-Sori follow.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 2, 2009)

Kimiko changes to a cat again to have fun. Emily kisses tai on his little mouse forehead.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 4, 2009)

-Sasuke plays with a ball.-

-Tai blushing.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Dec 4, 2009)

so sori -haguto says- u need anything right now


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 4, 2009)

-Sori looks up- "I have to weewee."


----------



## universal loli expert (Dec 4, 2009)

uhhh okay bathrooms right over there -points to the bathroom-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 4, 2009)

-Sori looks down.- "Me not off dipper yet."


----------



## universal loli expert (Dec 4, 2009)

OCC: give me a clue to how old this kid is


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 4, 2009)

-Ali me appaers by Haguto.- "He is just turn two."


----------



## universal loli expert (Dec 4, 2009)

-jumps back with kuni in hand- how the hell did u get in my house


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 4, 2009)

Ali Yukesema said:


> -Sasuke plays with a ball.-
> 
> -Tai blushing.-



Kimiko starts to play with sasuke. Emily smiles at tai and said, "how long are you going to be a mouse?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 4, 2009)

-Ali me giggles- "Kill me I dare you. I am the writer of the rp. I can do what I want."

-Tai looks down.- "To my mission done."

-Sasuke Uchiha has fun.-

-Yukesema Ali wakes up in a tree.-


----------



## universal loli expert (Dec 4, 2009)

OCC: damn u and ur logic sorry but i needed a shot convo outside of rp standards so hes 2 plus i thought u were the rp character ali not ali u


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 4, 2009)

Kimiko takels sasuke and bite his ear lightly. "oh but what is your mission? Can i help?" she said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 5, 2009)

-Ali me giggles.- "You can rp yuour self if you want people to know your name it is ok."

-Sori wet his dipper.- "I wet."


----------



## universal loli expert (Dec 5, 2009)

OCC: oh okay

-haguto panics- i dont have any dippers


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 5, 2009)

OOC: I'm baaaaack!!!!

Isaac slams the bottom of his scyth on his opponets head, crushing it and killing the man instantly.
Isaac laughs to himself, "I told him he couldn't beat me."
"Isaac! Thats enough! I told you to take him down not kill him!" A high ranking ANBU is in his face yelling at him.
Isaac pushes him away so the ANBU falls and he says, "Then do it yourself next time, and don't come crawling to me to do your dirty work."
Isaac turns his back to walk away and hears the guy get up and run towards him, the ANBU yells, "How dare you!"
Isaac wips around the back of his scyth catching the ANBU on the side of the head, sending him fly towards a tree. After the ANBU hits the tree he turns around and Isaac slams his blade between the ANBUs legs, nearly missing the mans groing. The ANBU ninja has wide eyes.
Isaac has a big smile on and says, "Next time, I won't miss."
Isaac pulls his scyth out of the ground and dissapears in a whirlwind of leafs.


----------



## universal loli expert (Dec 5, 2009)

OCC: welcome back


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 6, 2009)

OOC: Welcome back Jesse.

-Yukesema Ali appaers out side in a tree sees Isaac and sighs. thinks "I guess I have to back to the left again."- "This is a pain in the butt living in two differ places."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 6, 2009)

Isaac hears a voice behind him, it sounds fimilar but he doesn't trust it. He turns quickly and gets into a battle ready pose, but sees Ali.
"Ali?" Isaac questions what he's seeing, "That is you!"
Isaac runs up the tree to get closer.
"It's been too long my friend, way to long. So, how have things been for you?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 6, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali yells.- "It only been six weeks not a year."

OOC: In the rp it been only six weeks. I g2g.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 6, 2009)

Jenny was walking down the woods playing with a puppet. "man, i havent got any missions all i did was train and im sick of it now" she said to hreself. She hears someone talking and sees Isaac and ali on the tree talking. _"maybe i can ask one of them to fight me"_ she thought.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 7, 2009)

Isaac jumps back and yells in return, "Six weeks is still one and a half months!"
Isaac sences someone neer and gets a expressionless face and adds, "Someone is close, I can't tell who, but some one is comming this way."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 7, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali giggles.- "Gezz that was funny of you." -Sighs looks down and thinks "I haven't seen Itachi in the past weeks and I was in the Akatshi. I miss him." She starts crying.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 7, 2009)

_"Geeze, shes crying for no reason and a possible threat aproaches."_ Isaac thinks to himself.
Isaac grabs Ali's arm and says, "Wait here, I'll be right back."
Isaac lets go of Ali and jumps out of the tree. He runs towards the person he felt. He runs into Jenny. Isaac gets into his fighting position after spinning his double-bladed scyth a few time.
"State your intentions!" Isaac yells at her.
_"Man I'm becomeing more like an ANBU every day..."_ Isaac thinks to himself, a dissapointed look on his face.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 7, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali sighs whips her tears then runs off to where she was found in the cave by Itachi when she was a child and gets mad. She wakes her frobidden power in and turns.- "Why am I so differ then the other people. I hate this. Grrr."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 7, 2009)

Jenny looked at Isaac and smiled. "hi im jenny and who are you? are you part of the ANBUs?" she said pulling her sword out getting ready to fight.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 7, 2009)

"Ha!" Isaac laughs, "I would never become a dog for the Hokage like that. The ANBU come to me when they need help."
He notices her blade.
"Nice forged blade you have. See this scythe, I made it when I was young. I am the seconded most gifted blacksmith is the Fire Country, so don't expect your blade to match mine."
Isaac readies himself for combat.
"Bring it." Isaac says with a smile.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 7, 2009)

"are you sure because you seem to be bleeding" she said licking her sword that was cover in blood and was standing behind him. "your really slow you know that plus i havent told you which village i'm from"


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 7, 2009)

Isaac smiles at the pain is his back.
"Not bad, your quicker then I thought." Isaac says through is smile.
Isaac does a backflip over Jenny, raking his scythe over her, cutting her shoulder. He then kicks her from behind to make a gap between them. Isaac still smiling.
"Go on then, what village are you from? Not like it matters."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 7, 2009)

Jenny got up and smiled in pain. "wel to you but for me yes i live in two villages but i keep my secrets to myself so i'll tel you one village i live in the sound but no family" she said before making one more cut on his left arm then kicks him on the side really hard able to break one of his ribs.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 7, 2009)

The kick winds Isaac, but he shows no sign of pain. After he regained the ability to breath Isaac says, "I have a really high pain tolerance. I'll die before you get a reaction out of me."
Isaac makes a hand sign with one hand and says, "Now your in for it, Wind Release: Wind Cutter!"
Isaac slashes his scythe in the air making a long horizontal attack of nothing more then compressed air.

OOC: I'm giving you the chance to dodge because this jutsu has the potental to cleave your character in half.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 7, 2009)

Jenny dodges it and went a few feet away from him while she was able to hide some wires to suround him. "is that the best you got?" she yelled.

OOC: okay


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 7, 2009)

Isaac smile widens as he forms another one handed hand seal.
"Nope, I've got way more. Wind Release!: Great Breakthrough!"
Winds as strong as a F5 tornado emit from Isaacs location in all directions.
Isaacs voice carries through the winds to Jenny who must brace herself, "Better?!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 8, 2009)

Jenny hides behind the tree and yelled, "fire style: dragon flame jutsu" She appeared far away from him and blow fire at him. "come on lets be buddies" she said smiling and putting her sword down.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 8, 2009)

Isaac stops his jutsu.
"Buddies? I think not. You are quite the opponet though. But from now on..." Isaac dissappears in a whirlwind of leafs and reapears infront of Jenny, "Lets meat only on peaceful means."
Isaac hold out his hand.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 8, 2009)

"okay" she said smiling and shakes his hand. "but if we meet again i might be a different person you'll find out soon enough" she disappeared and reappeared to a near by lake she didnt notice that she left her sword behind with Isaac. Her sword may look normal but if anyone trys to pick it up it weights heaver then any normal sword.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 8, 2009)

_"Huh, she left behind her sword."_ Isaac thinks to himself as he grabs her swords hilt.
He lifts it but it must weigh over 75 pounds, theres no possible way Isaac could list the tip of the sword in the air.
"What kind of trickery is this?" Isaac mumbles to himsels.
He drops the blade but makes no more then a soft thud on the ground, much like a normal sword. Isaac bends over examining the weapon.
"Nothing looks differant... Hmp" Isaac says then walks away back to were Alli should be.
He looks but doesn't see her. Isaac sighs and says, "Were'd she go..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 8, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali in her forbidden form and looks at the water by the cave.- "I hate this why would any one wants a monster like me near them I killed my family with this form." -She gets madd and makes the sky black as night.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 8, 2009)

Isaac is confused, it's the middle of the day but it's almost black as night. Before everything went black he noticed its sorce.
Isaac runs up behind what looks to be one of Orochimarus curse mark lackies.
"You," Isaac points at Ali not knowing it's her, "What are you doing."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 8, 2009)

Jenny was about to relax when she fanilly notice that her sword was gone. She disappeared and reappeared where her sword was at she picked it up with one hand. _"where did he go?"_ she thought. Then she notice the day is turning to night. So she went to see what is causing this.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 8, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali The Forbidden Angel.- "You do not know what and you talking to." -turns and face Isaac.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 8, 2009)

Isaac reconizes the the face of who stands before him. Isaac hears Jenny run up beside him.
"Ali..." Isaac is godsmacked, "What... Happened..."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 9, 2009)

"do you know here?" Jenny said looking at ali.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 9, 2009)

Isaac can't take his eyes of Ali.
"I think I do..." It's still hard for Isaac to talk, "She's just... differant."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks down.- "Run Isaac I can't hold this power back. This form is what I done to kill my family."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 9, 2009)

Isaac goes into a flashback. He remembers walking around in the Yukesema cemetary putting flowers on the graves with Ali.
Isaac shakes his head, "No I will not leave."
Isaac lays down his scythe and slowly walks up to Ali, stands infront of her for a moment, shen hugs her.
"Ali, I don't know why you changed into this form, but if you do something bad always remember there are always people like me, and the others that I met that will always love you as a friend." Isaac says softly while in the embrace.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks away she trys to not attack and holds back- "Stop please."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 9, 2009)

Isaac lets go of Ali, and he has a serious look on his face.
"I'm not going to run. Friends don't run away from friends." Isaac is standing his ground.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 9, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali turns back to her human form then past out-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 9, 2009)

Isaac sighs.
"I though I was going to get the shit kick out of me." Isaac says releaved.
Isaac walks over to Ali's limp body and says, "What could have possibly caused her to do that."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 9, 2009)

-Alinegarensol appears out of Ali and looks at Isaac.- "She was mad for some matter."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 9, 2009)

Isaac is shocked, were did this come from.
"Could you stop her? If you could, why wouldn't you? What ever she did obviously had a great toll on her!"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 9, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks down.- "I am her demon I could not get free. Her forbidden power locked me in her."


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 9, 2009)

"If your a seperate part of her, why doesn't she let you go?" Isaac asks, "It doesn't make sence..."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 9, 2009)

-Alinegarensol looks at Ali.- "You see how she looks like in an sleep yet she is not asleep she is dead. When I am out of her like this she dies. If I stay out to long she goes bloodlust."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 9, 2009)

Jenny watchs Isaac talking to alinegarensol and walks up to them. "um... what happened to her?" she said shyly. Kimiko starts walking down the woods in her human form but stil have the cat ears and tail. "what a nice day it is" she said smiling.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 9, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha on Kimiko's head asleep in kitty form.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 9, 2009)

Kimiko giggles and pets him while she contiunes on walking. Emily stil at the lake looking at the sky and got no mission to do. "great i have no mission and i already trained like yesterday" she said sighing.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 9, 2009)

_"I can't leave Ali's side."_ Isaac thinks to himself worried about her.
Isaac sits down, calls his scythe to him with chakra, a waits for Ali to return.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 9, 2009)

-Tia finds the orb he need when he near Emily. He jump on it yet rolls-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 9, 2009)

Emily stil looking at the sky then sees tia. Jenny gets mad and said, "am i being ignored here??" Kimiko stops and rest under the tree.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 10, 2009)

-Sasuke Uchiha bites Kimiko's ear in his sleep-

-Tai needs the orb to turn back into his human form.-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Dec 11, 2009)

Kimiko twitched in pain but try to ignore it. Emily lays down on the grass and try to think of something to do.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 12, 2009)

OoC: what happend to Ali, thats why I haven't posted...


----------



## Senbonzakura (Dec 23, 2009)

OOC: I decided to change Shiyuri to Yugito Nii. She's Suijin's friend.


She ran through the forest as fast as she could.
"The Leaf Village should be near by" she thought. She could hear multiple heavy steps trailing behind her. 
"Dam it why wont they give up?" she mumbled.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 29, 2009)

OOC: I am sorry everyone I was a way do to my computer need it fix. T.T I hope I did not make you all worry and I think I missed the roleplay's birthday noooo.

-Yukesema Ali wakes up in a cave hidden behind a waterfall.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 29, 2009)

"Hey it's about time you woke up." Isaac says getting to his feet, "You've been out for quite some time."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 29, 2009)

-Yukesema Ali looks at Isaac.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Dec 30, 2009)

"You look confused." Isaac says, "I brought you hear, saver that way."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 1, 2010)

An hour latter.

The landscape was destroyed with craters scattered about.
3 guys lay motionless on the ground.
Dam theye were troublesome she thought. She rested for a minute or two and then resumed her previous objection which was too head for the leaf villiage.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 3, 2010)

-Yukesema Ali trys to talk but can't. she feels her neck and there is a little cut. That is healing slowly.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 3, 2010)

"Just rest up, no use in pushing yourself." Isaac warns, then sticks his head out og the water fall.
The cold water is refreshing. He savors the moments as he looks around. He pulls his head back in.
"It's all clear. So when ever your ready." Isaac says as he sits back up agaist the cave wall.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 4, 2010)

-Yukesema Ali trys to get up but falls.-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 4, 2010)

Isaac whips off a few hand seals and exhasles a stream of wind that catches Ali and she falls onto the ground softly.
"I thought I told you not to push yourself." Isacc sounds annoyed, "It'll take you longer too get better."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 8, 2010)

-Yukesema Ali passed out again.-


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 13, 2010)

She finally reaches the leaf.
"Finally" she says and heads toward the gates.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 17, 2010)

OOC: What happen to everyone.


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 17, 2010)

OOC: I refuse to post one liners, so I'm waiting for you character to wake up.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jan 18, 2010)

OOC: sorry my computer broke down but now its fix i just hope it doesnt break down again


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 21, 2010)

OOc: Ok I was scared you two left.

-Yukesema Ali neck heals up and she trys to talk but can't still so she gets in her bag. She pulls out paper and pen. She writes down "I lost my voice when I got into the dark part of me. If it keep up I well lose my soul and be a doll." She shows it to Isaac.- 

-Sasuke asleep in a ball with yarn.-

-Tai asleep in a tree in his human form.-


----------



## reji12 (Jan 22, 2010)

"i have finally returned"
reji, *jumps down from tree* so whats sup ali how have you been


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 22, 2010)

OoC: If you read, you'd find out that were in a cave behind a waterfall. Post ignored.

Isaac reads over Ali's note. He starts to get slightly ignored, so show it he lets out a heavey sigh.
"Well at least you look pyhsically fine." Isaac notes as he looks over Ali, "If you have anywere you need to be, I'll follow you. If you don't mind of coarse."
Isaac grabs his scythe that was leaning agaist the cavern wall, spins it a few times after he seems happy he stops and slams the bottom of it agaist the ground.
"I'm ready when ever you are."

OoC: If Ali agrees Isaac will follow her out.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 23, 2010)

-Yukesema Ali nods yes and gets up. She looks at him. She walk to Isaac and takes his hand and looks like she trying to write some thing on his hand with her finger. She trying to say this. "I....am ...sorry... you ....sad... for.... me ....I .... be .. ok.... I hope .... I could... speak ... now.... but can't..."-


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jan 24, 2010)

Isaac translates as Ali 'writes' on his hand.
"Like I said, just rest you voice and try to recover, If your alright to get going lets go." Isaac says as he walks to the edge of the cave.
He sticks out his head to check if the coast is clear. He sees nothing more then some deer and birds. Isaac pulls his head back in and nods to signal that its clear.
"When ever your ready."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jan 24, 2010)

-Yukesema Ali nods yes and walks out of the cave. She looks around. She walks out side and smells the air.-


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 8, 2010)

OOC: What happen to everyone I think everyone left me alone. I feel sad now.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 19, 2010)

OOC: Why is no one posting any more is my roleplay dead. T.T Waaaaa.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 19, 2010)

-Yukesema Ali walks around the forst looking for everyone. She still can't talk at all and is sad she can't find any one she knows.-

-Raven by Ali and talks.- "Ali I know. That you feel alone with out any one around you but me again."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 19, 2010)

Yugito arrived to  the leaf. She greeted the gaurds and went towards the hokage.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Feb 26, 2010)

-Yukesesma Ali walks into the leaf village and looks around.-

-Raven.- "hey master what can we do no one is round to help you."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Apr 23, 2010)

OOC: Hi everyone ^_^ p.s. i still dont have a computer but the good news is my dad is going to buy new computer in the summer YEAH!!!

Jenny walking around and thinks, "Where the hell is that boy?" Kimiko was hanging around with a boy that is the same age as her. "No way you could deaf ten rouge ninja at the same time" Kimiko said smiling. "Oh yes i did it was to easy for me but for you i think not" He said smirking at kimiko.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 2, 2010)

-Raven looks around.-

OOC: Back from being missing.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (May 22, 2010)

OOC: I am sad everyone left me.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2010)

OOC: um... anyone here o.O?


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 5, 2010)

OOC: -jumps out behind Kate and goes boo.-  I am here.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 5, 2010)

OOC: *gets scared and hides* d- d- dont sc- scae me like that and are you going to start first? because i dont know what to write


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 5, 2010)

OOC: We need Fire here.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 6, 2010)

OOC: oh okay


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 7, 2010)

OOC: I hope to get the rping running again.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 7, 2010)

OOC: same here


----------



## The Fire Reaper (Jul 8, 2010)

OoC: Issac reset.

Isaac walks out to a bright and sunny morning. He leans on his scythe as he stretches and yawns.
"Yo! Cousin!"
Isaac faceplams, "Oh god..."
"Yo! could we do some sparring? Common Isaac!" Isaac cosuin begs.
"No."
"Why not!"
"Well lets see... Im a Special Jonin, capibal of doing S-rank missions alone. You are a Hidden Leaf Academy Student."
"Isaac! Thats not fair!"
"Fine, are you ready?" Isaac says and hes cousin nods repeadedly.
Isaac makes a onehanded handseal, "Great Brakethrough!"
Strong winds hit his cousin as it sends him fly across the village, he lands in a pond. Isaac lets out a laugh as he makes his way to the Hokages Office.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 23, 2010)

-Yukesema Ali alone by her self out of the Leaf Village asleep. She still can not talk. She dreams of Itachi and the others.-


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 23, 2010)

Alis walking throught desert lost, looking for directions.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 23, 2010)

-Raven flys around the Village hidden in the sands. Looking for food or some one to give him food.-


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 23, 2010)

Alis sits down in the sand and pulls out some food notce a big bird in the sky. "Guess it wants food or become food for it."


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Jul 23, 2010)

-Rave lands on the ground and turns into his human form.- "Hello."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 24, 2010)

OOC: I'm back!

Suruno walks into konaha.He'd been away for a long time. He went on an adventure with a companion: Erina but he lost her so he couldn't wait to see his cousin Naruto again to cheer himself up. "Suruno!" comes a yell followed by a yellow blur running towards him.
Suruno grabs Naruto by the neck to stop him. "Whoa to fast mate!" Suruno laughs.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Alis watches as a big black bird tranformes in to a human. "Whoa, I been out in the desert to long, I am seeing things that are not right at all. She pulls out a kunia and puts up her guard. Alis lows the kunia and drinks some water to get her sences back togeher. Alis walks closer to this person and touches him to make sure he is not a illusion at all. "Okay you are real, okay. Who are you and what do you want from me?"


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 7, 2010)

-Raven takes off his hat and bows.- "Name is Raven." -He smiles at her and sits down.- "Do you have any food I am hungry."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 7, 2010)

"My name is Alisian, nice to meet you Raven and yes I have food." Pulls out her food and gave it to him and looks at him. "Sorry I know staring is rude, you are differnent. Why are you hanging around Suna then? She sits on the sand and waits for Raven to join her.


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Aug 15, 2010)

OOC: The roleplay is on hold. I have been busy. I well get it running again soon. I am asorry I have been away from here.


----------

